# Der Ruhrpott, Düsseldorf, Köln Thread



## Rubelnaldo (12. März 2008)

So, damit wir füe ne Session im ausgeweiteten Ruhrpott (also inkl. Düsseldorf und Kölle) nich jedesmal n neues Thema aufmachen müssen, hab ich jetzt mal diesen Thread hier eröffnet. Hier kann man mal fröhlich reinposten wenn man in der Region mal n Bisschen Trialen will und Sessions planen! 
Also, man sieht sich...

MfG, Michael


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. März 2008)

und ich leg dann gleich mal los!

Wenn das Wetter am WE so beschi55en bleibt wie angekündigt, dann werd ich mal in die Halle nach Köln fahren. Wenn jemand Bock hat, dann sieht man sich da! Ich werd am Samstag so gegen 15Uhr aufschlagen. 

Bis dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. März 2008)

Ganz schlecht gerade  Naja, vlt tun sich bis dahin ja wundersame Dinge...wer weiÃ.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. März 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> und ich leg dann gleich mal los!
> ....
> Halle nach Köln fahren.....
> 
> Bis dann...



Holla,
komme aus Oberhausen. Mal so neben bei, wo ist die Halle bzw. wie komme Ich dahin?


----------



## luckygambler (12. März 2008)

hoi gute idee mit dem thread!
derzeit isset leider etwas schlecht...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. März 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Holla,
> komme aus Oberhausen. Mal so neben bei, wo ist die Halle bzw. wie komme Ich dahin?



http://www.abenteuer-halle.de/?page=anfahrt

is in Köln Kalk. Ich fahr mit dem Auto hin, ich weiss nich ob man da gut mit dem Zug, S-Bahn hin kommt


----------



## Thiemsche (12. März 2008)

Guter Thread. Ich zieh in ein paar Wochen nach Bochum und dann muss ich endlich nich mehr alleine trialen gehn.


----------



## zumitrial (12. März 2008)

Ich bin vllt auch da am Samstag???

Gruß Axel


----------



## luckygambler (13. März 2008)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Guter Thread. Ich zieh in ein paar Wochen nach Bochum und dann muss ich endlich nich mehr alleine trialen gehn.



genial! ich wohne in lünen! das ist nicht weit, muss ich auch cniht ehr alleine. schakka!!!


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. März 2008)

ich fahr am samstag nach werl, das wetter soll ja mitspielen. Jedoch nicht allein, da ist gleichzeitig jugend-(motorrad)trialtraining. MotorrÃ¤der zahlen den Tag 8â¬, ich denke als radfahrer kann man umsonst?!


----------



## linus93 (13. März 2008)

kommt am sonntag   
dann bin ich warscheilich auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zumitrial (13. März 2008)

Jo die Radfahrer können in Werl umsonst trainieren!!!

Gruß Axel


----------



## Rubelnaldo (14. März 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> und ich leg dann gleich mal los!
> 
> Wenn das Wetter am WE so beschi55en bleibt wie angekündigt, dann werd ich mal in die Halle nach Köln fahren. Wenn jemand Bock hat, dann sieht man sich da! Ich werd am Samstag so gegen 15Uhr aufschlagen.
> 
> Bis dann...



So, Planänderung, Wetter spielt mit. Ich hab morgen, Samstag 15.03, Bock auf ne Runde in Essen! Wer sich mir anschliessen will, sagt bescheid!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. März 2008)

ich komme auch morgen mit nach essen!


----------



## Luk (15. März 2008)

Ist morgen jemand vom euch in der Halle in Köln ?


----------



## bikersemmel (16. März 2008)

Ich würde sonntag also heute in die Halle fahren. wer ist noch dabei (außer Linus, der hat sich schon angekündigt)

also meldet euch. gerna uch per sms. da ich bis heute mittag nicht mehr die möglichkeit haben werde ins internet zu komme.

also bis nachher


----------



## bike-show.de (16. März 2008)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Ich würde sonntag also heute in die Halle fahren. wer ist noch dabei (außer Linus, der hat sich schon angekündigt)



Komme auch. So gegen 3?

Kann man da gerade fahren? Vor ein paar Wochen hatte Phil die Hindernisse weggeräumt. Hoffentlich ist alles wieder am Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk (16. März 2008)

Sind um 15 Uhr da


----------



## zumitrial (18. März 2008)

Hi Leute 
wer hat bock jetzt am Samstag oder Sonntag in die Halle zu fahren.
Wetter soll ja schlecht sein am Wochenende,also perfekt für die halle.
Also medet euch!!!
Gruß Axel


----------



## Levelboss (20. März 2008)

Diesen Samstag wär ich dabei.


----------



## linus93 (20. März 2008)

hab ja ferien binn heute ab 3 da


----------



## Luk (22. März 2008)

Kann jemand in Erfahrung bringen ob die Halle Sonntag und Montag geöffnet ist ?


----------



## apag (22. März 2008)

Luk schrieb:


> Kann jemand in Erfahrung bringen ob die Halle Sonntag und Montag geöffnet ist ?




bin heute da und werd mal nachfragen...packs dann heut abend hier rein.


----------



## Luk (23. März 2008)

Konnte jemand in Erfahrung bringen ob die Halle heute/morgen auf ist ?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. März 2008)

heute ist die halle offen, morgen nicht. so wurde uns das erklärt!


----------



## Luk (23. März 2008)

Ok, danke.
Ich werde dann heute gegen 15 Uhr da sein, falls noch wer kommen mag.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. März 2008)

hallo, falss einer zu mir stoßen möchte, ich fahre gegen 15Uhr in düsseldorf am rhein + altstadt

handynummer : 016092433259


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk (23. März 2008)

Planänderung bei mir, bin auch in Ddorf unterwegs.


----------



## linus93 (29. März 2008)

wer ist spontan und hat bock auf nen bissel köln city??
wollte gleich mal los
am bestem einfach mal melden
015774627494

und sonst hat ich auch aleinen spaß 

mfg.linus


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. März 2008)

Kommen hier welche aus Oberhausen bzw. dessen Umgebung?
Streeter Kollege hatte gester 2 Fahrer in der Olga getroffen.
20" Monty und ein 26" Echo Bike.

Könnt Euch ja mal melden, solltelt Ihr das Lesen


----------



## Deleted 49241 (31. März 2008)

http://www.blau-gelb-oberhausen.de/Trial/Trial.html

versuch's mal bei denen...Könnte wetten, dass die dazu gehören.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. März 2008)

Danke.
Zum Teil stehe ich mit denn auch in Kontackt (Oliver, Werner)
Wäre mir aber Neu das es ein 26" Fahrer hier gibt. 
Die kannten Mich wohl auch . Hoffentlich Lesen die das.

Würde nämlich gerne mal 26" Probe Fahren und hier sind ja nur 20"


----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. März 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Würde nämlich gerne mal 26" Probe Fahren und hier sind ja nur 20"



Kannst gerne mal mein 26" Koxx Probe fahren... wenn Du nich das Unterrohr zerschranzt  
Kann man in Oberhausen denn gut fahren? Ich war mit dem Bike noch nie da. Gibts da gute Spots die nich so weit auseinanderliegen?? Tragt die doch mal bei der Global Trials Spots Datenbank ein!

MfG,
Michael


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. März 2008)

Spot Technisch läufste Dich hier Tod.
Weiß ja nicht auf was Du für nen Level fährst aber groß über nen Meter findeste hier nicht und Rails bzw. Gaps auch nicht wirklich.

Ich setz mich gleich mal ran und Trag ein bisschen in die Datenbank ein. Dann kannst du mal schaun  

Koxx und Unterrohr? Ach das Hält doch Bombe . Wäre klasse wenn sich das mal einrichten lässt, ein Tag mal in D-Dorf Riden


----------



## Deleted 49241 (31. März 2008)

Olga Park ist doch eigentlich ganz gut... also das gesamte Gelaende...nicht nur beschraenkt auf den komischen "ich waer gern ein Skatepark"...man kommt gut hin und sooo weitlaeufig ist es auch nicht...


----------



## Luk (5. April 2008)

Wir sind morgen ab 15 Uhr zu 2. in der Halle in Köln, falls sich wer anschließen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (5. April 2008)

Luk schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen ab 15 Uhr zu 2. in der Halle in Köln, falls sich wer anschließen will.



Phil meinte, dass da übers Wochenende geschlossene Veranstaltung ist. Das Trial-Areal ist komplett geräumt


----------



## Luk (5. April 2008)

ok danke gut zu wissen, also abgesagt


----------



## luckygambler (8. April 2008)

Hi Leutz!
Diesen Samstag wollte ich gerne mal wieder nach Stadtlohn.
Wenn jemand interesse hat bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben.
Rubelnaldo, Zumitrial ihr seid doch sicher dabei!?
Gruss


----------



## Rubelnaldo (9. April 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> Hi Leutz!
> Diesen Samstag wollte ich gerne mal wieder nach Stadtlohn.
> Wenn jemand interesse hat bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben.
> Rubelnaldo, Zumitrial ihr seid doch sicher dabei!?
> Gruss



Also theoretisch hab ich schon Bock. ABER: erstmal gucken wie sich das Wetter entwickelt, momentan is die Vorheersage Regen. Und ausserdem bin ich diese Woche schon ca. 800 durch die Gegend gefahren, da bin ich nich so schrf nochmal 200km nach Stadtlohn zu düsen! Ich werd mich am WE dann eher in Düsseldorf oder Köln aufhalten. Evtl Halle wenns regnet! Stadtlohn würde ich mal ins AUge fassen wenn das Wetter wieder top ist, und dann den Grill mitnehmen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. April 2008)

genau, lieber danach das wochenende  denn sonst kann ich nicht mit 

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## V!RUS (9. April 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> und dann den Grill mitnehmen



 Fleisch...

Ich bin diesen Samstag wohl da. Wetter scheint im Moment ganz gut. Nicht zu heiß, leicht bewölkt. Samstag solls auch akzeptabel werden. Daniel kommt auch, denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (9. April 2008)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Fleisch...
> 
> Ich bin diesen Samstag wohl da. Wetter scheint im Moment ganz gut. Nicht zu heiß, leicht bewölkt. Samstag solls auch akzeptabel werden. Daniel kommt auch, denk ich.



ja daniel hat auch zugesagt.
er meinte auch das wochenende danach sei stadtlohner frühling. oder wars danach?
würde also beide male kommen.
grillen wär was feines


----------



## zumitrial (9. April 2008)

also ich kann am Samstag überhaupt nicht,evtl am sonntag in die Halle!!!

Gruß Axel


----------



## linus93 (9. April 2008)

sontag köln halle klingt gut  
wenn das wetter gut ist können wir gerne auch mal in die city fahren


----------



## Rubelnaldo (11. April 2008)

Servus Leute,
wir (Andi und ich) treffen uns morgen um 1 Uhr am HBF in Essen City. Wer Bock hat kommt vorbei! Falls ihr später dazustoßen wollt, klingelt durch: 0177-4573711.
Sonntag gehts inne Halle nach Kölle, ole....


----------



## MisterLimelight (11. April 2008)

was ist denn nun morgen mit stadtlohn? Ich wollt auf jeden fall kommen, auch bei schauer. Ab wann ist denn wer da der einen Schlüssel hat?


----------



## luckygambler (11. April 2008)

hi!
ich falle wohl oder übel die nächsten tage aus.
sage nochmal bescheid wegen dem stadtlohner frühling!
gruss


----------



## luckygambler (25. April 2008)

wir sind mit paar leuten am sonntag in stadtlohn. wie immer freuen wir uns über zuwachs!
soweit ich weiss bringt jemand nen grill mit.
gruss


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. April 2008)

Joho ist morgen einer in Sterkrade?
Da ist wieder ne Trialshow und ich werd mir das mal Reintun und dann mal City kucken. Viele Leute da Stadt Fest


----------



## Rubelnaldo (29. April 2008)

Servus Leute,
wie siehts denn mit dem 1. Mai und 2. Mai aus? Hab beide Tage frei und wollte mal ne Runde drehen. Gibts schon Pläne? Ich hätte Bock einen Tag in Düsseldorf zu fahren, wenns geht mit ner grossen Runde. 
Sagt bescheid wenn ihr Bock habt!!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. April 2008)

also ich hab noch nix genau geplant, aber von aachen ist es eigentlich egal ob köln oder d-dorf! ich würde mir das ernsthaft überlegen!
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. April 2008)

hallöle, ich wäre am 2 mai also dem freitag auch dabei! 
nur wo ?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (30. April 2008)

Also Leute, ich schlag jetzt mal folgendes vor:
am 1. Mai Köln City Session, da ich heute abend saufen gehe vielleicht nich ganz so früh, 14:00 Uhr

am 2. Mai Düsseldorf City, so gegen 13:00 Uhr an der Oberkasseler Brücke.

Wer Bock hat, hier posten!!


----------



## luckygambler (30. April 2008)

1. mai party
2.mai arbeiten
also ich könnte am 3. oder 4. gut!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Mai 2008)

huhu @all
bin morgen mitm rubelnaldo gegen 12Uhr in Düsseldorf radfahren
Treffpunkt ist oberkasslerbrücke an den natursteinen!
würde mich freuen wenn noch mehr kommen würden !
falls fragen meine Handynummer: 015122894336


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. Mai 2008)

Sooooo Freunde des Zweiradsports,
am Wochenende wird Sport gemacht! Am Samstag kommt evtl der Robert aus Hamburg zu mir nach Düsseldorf, da werden wir mal ne Runde in der City drehen, entweder Samstag oder Sonntag, genaueres werd ich hier noch posten. Falls jemand Bock hat kann er/sie schonmal bescheid sagen.


----------



## luckygambler (6. Mai 2008)

Wollt am Wochenende mal ne Runde in Dortmund drehen. Primäres Ziel wird der Stadtgarten sein. 
Bis jetzt wären wir 2-3 Leute.
Gruss


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Mai 2008)

So Freunde der Spontanität,
morgen 15 Uhr an der Oberkasseler Brücke in Düsseldorf, Bisschen City düsen.
Bis dann...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (9. Mai 2008)

wie sind die Pläne für morgen, Samstag?????? Macht mal ne Ansage...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (10. Mai 2008)

Morgen, 11. Mai, Köln City! Irgendwann gegen Nachmittag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2008)

Michael ich hasse dich, werd' wohl nur in der Sonne liegen kÃ¶nnen


----------



## Rubelnaldo (10. Mai 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Michael ich hasse dich, werd' wohl nur in der Sonne liegen kÃ¶nnen



Martin, was los? Kein Bike im Moment? Das ist Mist, tut mir leid!! 
Kannst ja trotzdem mitkommen und die Weiber anlabern die uns zugucken. FÃ¼r jede Telefonnummer geb ich 1 KÃ¶lsch aus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2008)

Ja ist gerade mau mit dem Rad, hab jetzt seit ca. einem Monat keinen Rahmen mehr und bin dem entsprechende unsportlich  NÃ¤chstes Wochenende bin ich wieder fit und mit Rad.
Wann und wo startet ihr denn? Wer kommt? 

Schickst Du mir bitte nochmal deine Nummer? Mein Rucksack wurde ja vor ein paar Wochen samt Handy darin entwendet und ich muss erstmal alle Nummern wieder bekommen. WÃ¤r nett.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Mai 2008)

So wie es ausschaut bin ich morgen entweder in Dortmund oder Duisburg.
Ist in Dortmund was zum Riden? Hätte auch nen BMX Fahrer dabei der auch bisschen spass haben will.


----------



## luckygambler (10. Mai 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> So wie es ausschaut bin ich morgen entweder in Dortmund oder Duisburg.
> Ist in Dortmund was zum Riden? Hätte auch nen BMX Fahrer dabei der auch bisschen spass haben will.



das klingt gut! würde unter umständen noch zwei leut emitbringen!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Mai 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> das klingt gut! würde unter umständen noch zwei leut emitbringen!



Bring mal Ruhig mit   Sind um 13 Uhr am Bahnhofsplatz, wer also noch nicht verplannt ist und Uns bisschen durch Dortmund begleiten mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Mai 2008)

bin morgen dabei in köln, so gegen 14uhr....
wer dazu stoßen möchte hier meine nummer: 015122894336


----------



## linus93 (12. Mai 2008)

ich binn heut für ein bissel sport
wie stehst bei euch mit nen bissel köln
denke nicht das ich vor 2 los fahre
also ist noch ein bischen zeit


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag noch ein bisschen in KÃ¶ln zu fahren? Wetter soll trocken bleiben, wird sich bis dahin aber auch absichern denke ich.

Martin


----------



## PJL (15. Mai 2008)

ich und einen freund moechten am samstag in koeln fahren.  Wir besuchen Koeln seit heute und abfliegen am sonntag.  Hat jemand lust, mit uns zu fahren?  Wir sind ca. 3 min beim fahrrad von dem dom.


----------



## Levelboss (15. Mai 2008)

Samstag 12 Uhr würde ich vorschlagen.
Treffpunkt wie immer vorm Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn es trocken bleibt, was ich hoffe, bin ich auch vorort.


----------



## bike-show.de (16. Mai 2008)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Samstag 12 Uhr würde ich vorschlagen.
> Treffpunkt wie immer vorm Hauptbahnhof.



Bin dabei.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (16. Mai 2008)

Bin dabei! Aber 12Uhr ist definitiv zu früh, ich geh heute abend trinken! Ich ruf euch morgen mal an wenn ich nach Kölle komme, ich hoffe das einer von euch n Handy dabei hat und es hört


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Mai 2008)

wahrscheinlich werde ich auch kommen


----------



## PJL (16. Mai 2008)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Samstag 12 Uhr würde ich vorschlagen.
> Treffpunkt wie immer vorm Hauptbahnhof.



klingt gut, bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2008)

Michael schickst Du mir bitte nochmal deine Nummer per PN? Danke.


----------



## linus93 (18. Mai 2008)

also ich binn mal mit martin los in reihn park was fahren
wenn wr kommen will 015774627494 
einfach mal durchklingel


----------



## bike-show.de (20. Mai 2008)

Damit das nicht untergeht:
Alex und Max kommen am Samstag hoch nach Köln. Wer ist dabei?

Siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336887


----------



## linus93 (26. Mai 2008)

hallo liebe freunde des tollsten sportes 

wie sihst diesen samstag bei euch so aus mit nen bissel fahren 
sag mal was an egal ob düsseldorf ,köln oder irgend was anderes schönens in der umgebung

mfg. linus


----------



## Rubelnaldo (26. Mai 2008)

ich wäre dabei. düsseldorf fänd ich gut, vielleicht mal wieder Essen...


----------



## linus93 (26. Mai 2008)

düsseldorf wäre besser weil nach essen müsten wir kölner länger fahren


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Mai 2008)

Ist doch Mist, dass man mit einerm SchÃ¼lerticket zwar bis Bonn, Bad Honnef und noch weiter kann, aber nicht mal zu euch nach oben nach DÃ¼sseldorf kommt. So ein Reichweiteneinteilung ist ja mal eine richtige Fehlverteilung.
Aber naja mal sehn, wenn bei mir noch alles ganz ist, schaue ich mal.

Martin


----------



## linus93 (26. Mai 2008)

ja ich hatte immer glück das ticket gilt bis 2 stationen vor düsseldorf


----------



## Rubelnaldo (27. Mai 2008)

wie wärs denn mit Sonntag? Ich wollte am Samstag n Paar Sachen besorgen, da könnte es knapp werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (27. Mai 2008)

ihr könntet euch auch unserer dortmund session anschliessen!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. Mai 2008)

Servus Leute, wie siehts denn nun mit morgen, Sonntag, aus? In Düseldorf ist Verkaufsoffener Sonntag, also eher schlecht. Wo geht sonst was? Dortmund ist mir etwas zu weit!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Mai 2008)

Wie wÃ¤r's mal mit ein paar Dortmundern und Oberhausenern im schÃ¶nen KÃ¶ln?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Mai 2008)

Köln hät ich auch mal Bock. Das Prob ist ich komm mit dem Ticket nicht nach Köln(Ticket 2000)


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Juni 2008)

So Mädels,
vielleicht kriegen wir ja dieses WE mal ne Runde zusammen. Also ich werd am Freitag Nachmittag (6.6) ne kleine Runde in der Düsseldorfer City drehen. 

Wie siehts mit Samstag und Sonntag aus?? Macht mal Vorschläge...


----------



## luckygambler (4. Juni 2008)

Ich bin am Wochenende in Rheinland und werde höchstwahrscheinlich den Samstag n Paar Stunden Zeit haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Juni 2008)

@Rubel, sonntag evtl. sag dir aber noch genau bescheid


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Juni 2008)

D-Dorf wäre ich sicherlich auch noch bei. War da letztens schon hab aber leider keinerlei Spots gefunden.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (5. Juni 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> D-Dorf wäre ich sicherlich auch noch bei. War da letztens schon hab aber leider keinerlei Spots gefunden.



dann zeigen wir dir mal paar spots, gibt da n paar nette sachen! Ansonsten kannste auch mal in der Global Trial Spots Datenbank bei Google Earth gucken, da sind die Spots aus Düsseldorf drin! Ich mach nochmal ne genauere Ansage wegen Treffpunkt, Zeit usw usw....


----------



## luckygambler (5. Juni 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> @Rubel, sonntag evtl. sag dir aber noch genau bescheid



hey moppel wäre schön dich am samstaga uch mal wieder zu sehen!

@ rubel: bring meine luftpumpe mit! :-D
dann kriegste auch deine siegerurkunde vom nikolaustrial


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Juni 2008)

@ luckygambler
tut mir leid, da bin ich leider mit meiner freundin unterwegs


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Juni 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> bike before girl


Du weiÃt, was zu tun ist.


----------



## luckygambler (5. Juni 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> @ luckygambler
> tut mir leid, da bin ich leider mit meiner freundin unterwegs



hey weisste was? bin mit meiner auch im rheinland, die könne odch shoppen gehn! :-D


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. Juni 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hey weisste was? bin mit meiner auch im rheinland, die könne odch shoppen gehn! :-D



so is richtig Jungs, schickt die Puppen zum Schuhe shoppen, wir konzentrieren uns auf das Wesentliche! Wie siehts denn morgen mit der Uhrzeit aus? 
Also ich wäre so ab 14:00 Uhr verfügbar für ne Runde in Düsseldorf! 

Was is mit dem Rest vom Schützenfest? Gibts hier nur 3 Trial fahrer im Pott??


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Juni 2008)

Morgen passt  
Wo sollen wa denn aufschlagen? Ich bring noch jemanden für Fotos mit.
Was wird denn so angefahren an Spots?(Stadt oder Natur)?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. Juni 2008)

das hört sich doch gut an!
Also ich schlage vor 14:00 bei den Steinen an der Oberkasseler Brücke. Das ist bei der Strasse: Reuterkaserne

Google Maps Link:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...30047,6.772583&spn=0.002432,0.005343&t=h&z=18

da können wir anfangen und danach durch die City! 
Für Kontakt hier nochmal meine Nummer: 0177-4573711...

Dann bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (6. Juni 2008)

morgen ist in düsseldorf so ein grosses japanfest. die stadt soll dann voll sein mit menschen. weiss jemand mehr?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Juni 2008)

Puh, Chris wann bist Du am HBF? Dann lass zusammen dahin ich hab keine ahnung wie ich da hin komme 
ambesten mit der Bahn oder so wegen Foto/Kamera Kollegen von mir.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juni 2008)

Mal sehen was wird, vlt kommen paar KÃ¶lner auch. Nur mit dem Finden wÃ¤re so eine Sache...


----------



## Surfmoe (7. Juni 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> morgen ist in düsseldorf so ein grosses japanfest. die stadt soll dann voll sein mit menschen. weiss jemand mehr?



Das ist erst nächste Woche...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Juni 2008)

Wie schauts denn aus? Wollen wa da zusammen hindüsen? Weil ich bin mir recht sicher das ich das nicht finden werde, habs nicht so mit der Orientierung.
Irgendwie am Bahnhof?


----------



## priossus (7. Juni 2008)

Moje,

Wenn jemand aus der Nähe siegen ( 57074) kommt kann ja heute mal gegen 17 uhr an den bahnhof kommen wir fahren da heute mal ein bissel 

MFG Prio


----------



## luckygambler (7. Juni 2008)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Das ist erst nächste Woche...



mh ja stimmt.. jetzt ist aber der shoppingtag schon geplant. 
session am sonntag steht noch zur option. 
gruss


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juni 2008)

FÃ¼r alle die keine Ahnung haben, eingschlossen mich, treffen sich vlt erstmal am Hbf um ca. 13:45 in D.Dorf.

RB/RE= RegionalzÃ¼ge?  Steck da nicht so ganz drin, aber der ist doppelt so schnell als die normale S-Bahn, und auf 52min Fahrt habe ich kein Nerv.

Und Chris ich hab das GefÃ¼hl, dass wir uns i.-wie immer verfehlen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Juni 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> FÃ¼r alle die keine Ahnung haben, eingschlossen mich, treffen sich vlt erstmal am Hbf um ca. 13:45 in D.Dorf.
> Und Chris Du kommst
> 
> RB/RE= RegionalzÃ¼ge?  Steck da nicht so ganz drin, aber der ist doppelt so schnell als die normale S-Bahn, und auf 52min Fahrt habe ich kein Nerv.



 , So +- 5 Minuten bei Uns. KÃ¶nnter ja warten da wir aus Oberhausen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juni 2008)

Kein Problem  

4917651308654  Martin


----------



## priossus (7. Juni 2008)

keiner da der so aus dem raum siegen kommt ?? 

würde mich freuen wenn jemand kommen würde ist immer sehr lustig mit uns  

siegen ist ca ne stund von Köln entfernt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juni 2008)

Wie wÃ¤r's mit DÃ¼sseldorf?


----------



## priossus (7. Juni 2008)

Düsseldorf ist auch ca ne std von siegen entfernt 

sind zentral gelegen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. Juni 2008)

was geht heute (sonntag) an trial ? bin willig ^^


----------



## bikersemmel (8. Juni 2008)

ich auch.hätte nochmal bock auf den Landschaftspark in Duisburg und die Spielplätze drumherum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoo!king (8. Juni 2008)

bin ebenfalls am start! duisburg würd ich gut fnden!!! da gibts echt einige nette spots, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juni 2008)

Bilder vonn Samstag D-Dorf kann ich morgen erst hochladen. Mein Lesegerät ist Bratze


----------



## linus93 (10. Juni 2008)

ich wollte mal so im raum fragen
wer freitag bock auf bissel köln city hat
so ab 4 oder so
mfg linus


----------



## priossus (10. Juni 2008)

also ich wäre für samstag würde dann auch ein paar leute mitbringen 

so gegen 2 uhr oder so. werden dann auch den ganzen tag fahren 

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juni 2008)

Klingt gut.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (10. Juni 2008)

würd gern kommen aber scheiß Mathe.. 

ich bin nächstes wochenende aber in köln..


----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. Juni 2008)

CITY ????? dachte da könnte man GAAARRRRNICHT fahren wegen den GAAAAANZENNNN kindern


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juni 2008)

Ja herrgott, Du bekommste deine verfluchten Steine  
Kommt auf das Wetter an, ist aber auch so gut viel im "Hinterland" zu radeln.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Juni 2008)

^^
kann leider diesen samstag nicht ^^


----------



## koxxrider (11. Juni 2008)

ich wäre auch auf jeden fall dabei....

kann aber nur samstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Juni 2008)

Halten wir fest:
Samstag 14 UHR vor dem Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## koxxrider (13. Juni 2008)

das ist aber spät....geht nicht 13 uhr?

wer ist noch dabei


----------



## Rubelnaldo (13. Juni 2008)

wo wollt ihr denn fahren? In Köln is das immer so ne Strampelei von Spot zu Spot   ich bin evtl dabei...

Wie siehts denn mit Sonntag aus?? Jemand Lust auf Düsseldorf??


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Juni 2008)

Wenns Wetter passt bzw. wenn meine Kurbeln Samstag kommen würden bin ich Sonntag dabei.


----------



## linus93 (13. Juni 2008)

ich wäre auch dabei wenn wir samstag schon so 13 uhr starten könnten


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Juni 2008)

Dann so


----------



## priossus (13. Juni 2008)

wetter soll ******** werden weis net ob es dann so toll wäre zu fahren. wir kommen auch aus siegen und müssen für den zug auch noch zahlen und dann soll auch schönes wetter sein

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Juni 2008)

Vom schlechten Wetter keine Spur, heute schien nachmittags die Sonne und morgen:
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10513&id2=10513&ort=KÃ¶ln


----------



## koxxrider (13. Juni 2008)

nagut....also dann mal bis morgen 13 uhf männers.....


wenn ich pech hab könnte es sein das ich erst um 12:15 da bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (14. Juni 2008)

So ihr Bitches,
ich fahr morgen Düsseldorf City! 14Uhr an der Oberkasseler Brücke, wer Bock hat schliesst sich an. Am nesten eben SMS schreiben: 0177-4573711! Ich geh jetzt einen heben!
Haltet die Ohren steif...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Juli 2008)

Leute, ich hab unseren Thread grad auf der 3 Seite gefunden, was is los? Keiner Bock zu fahren??
Wie siehts dieses WE aus? Samstag oder Sonntag? Hätte Lust auf ne Runde in Düsseldorf, wer würde sich anschliessen?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Juli 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab unseren Thread grad auf der 3 Seite gefunden, was is los? Keiner Bock zu fahren??
> Wie siehts dieses WE aus? Samstag oder Sonntag? Hätte Lust auf ne Runde in Düsseldorf, wer würde sich anschliessen?



Wenn ich Glück habe bekomm ich Samstag Ticket. Sonntag bin ich in Recklinghausen Skatepark-Fotos. Wetter soll ja nicht der bringer werden.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Juli 2008)

Also wäre dabei...
Aber lass doch ma lieber nach kölle fahren


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2008)

Ganz genau Jan 
Die Leute mit SchÃ¼ler oder Studenten oder sonst was Tickets kommen nur schwer nach D-Dorf.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ganz genau Jan
> Die Leute mit SchÃ¼ler oder Studenten oder sonst was Tickets kommen nur schwer nach D-Dorf.



Bzw. nach KÃ¶ln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Juli 2008)

also nach köln zu kommen wäre für mich, wie für andere vielleicht auch um einiges einfacher wegen dem VRS ticket halt..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2008)

Domme, lass dich vom Michael in den Kofferraum packen


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Juli 2008)

Na ja, Köln wäre auch ne Idee, aber das is immer so ne Raserei von Spot zu Spot! Aber wenn keiner nach Ddorf will, dann können wir auch in Köln fahren!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Juli 2008)

Wir haben doch Zeit


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Juli 2008)

so, was denn nun morgen (Samstag), wie is die Lage??


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. Juli 2008)

ja von mir aus gerne... sagen wie 12 Uhr an den Treppen am BH?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich nicht arbeite gerne, wenn ja komme ich bisschen spÃ¤ter dazu.




P.S.:
Kann mir jemand ein paar Vorbauspacer mitbringen? Der neue Vorbau fasst nicht so viel vom Schaft wie der alte und meine Spacer sind verbraucht. I.-einen billigen Kram den ihr noch da habt.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Juli 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> ja von mir aus gerne... sagen wie 12 Uhr an den Treppen am BH?



Mach mal 14 Uhr draus!! Ich komm ganz aus Düsseldorf


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht arbeite gerne, wenn ja komme ich bisschen spÃ¤ter dazu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab da evtl was rumfliegen, muss ich mal gucken!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. Juli 2008)

ja okok dann lass und 14 Uhr machen ist glaube ich auch fuer mich besser xD 
Hab noch nen paar spacer da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Juli 2008)

Dann Jigger ich morgen alleine durch D-Dorf 
(Wenns Wetter klar geht)


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. Juli 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Dann Jigger ich morgen alleine durch D-Dorf
> (Wenns Wetter klar geht)



mach ma keinen und komm nach cologne


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Juli 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Dann Jigger ich morgen alleine durch D-Dorf
> (Wenns Wetter klar geht)



Domme, wir fahren morgen in Köln!!!!! Folgendes: der Fabian weiss noch nich genau ob er morgen mitkommt, also evtl hab ich nen Platz in meiner Karre! Poste heute abend nochmal News!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Juli 2008)

Dominic, wenn du ab düsseldorf mitfahren willst, sag bescheid, hab noch nen Platz frei!! 
Schick mal deine handy nummer, oder schick ne Simse an 0177 457 37 11! 

MfG...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Juli 2008)

SMS ist raus nach Dir.
Wäre klasse wenn Du mich aufgabeln kannst 
Handy nummer von mir ist die 016099346307.

Wie ist denn der Plan bezüglich abhollungsort? Muss auch noch abfahrt deinerseits wissen.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (5. Juli 2008)

Schlechte Nachrichten... habe mir gestern bei einem Coust irgendwie den Trizeps schwer verletzt, erste Diagnose ist Abrisss von der Schulter... alleine das halten der Maus tut richtig weh...
Tut mir leid Jungs..
Hab Fun und passt auf


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Juli 2008)

Immer passiert dir was, wenn Du kommen willst
Naja gute Besserung.

FÃ¼r alle anderen:
Spacer kÃ¶nnen der letzte MÃ¼ll sein, will nur nicht die ganze Zeit meinen Schaft sehen.

Himmel ist strahlend blau und wolkenlos 

Wer noch Lust hat dazu zu stoÃen, kann mich ja mal anrufen:
Martin:
4917651308654


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (5. Juli 2008)

ich weiß.. hoffe nur das dass nicht schlimmes es...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Juli 2008)

Gute Besserung!

War nen Lustiger Tag heute. Mal sehn was das Knöllchen so zeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juli 2008)

Lustiger, und schmerzhafter Tag...


----------



## linus93 (6. Juli 2008)

so linus ist wieder da und hat 5 tage um trial zu fahren weil er dann wieder weg ist
wo geht was??


----------



## Rubelnaldo (7. Juli 2008)

wenn das Wetter mitspielt werd ich unte der Woche nach Feierabend in Düsseldorf fahren. So von ca. 17.30 bis 20.00, oder so. Falls jemand Lust hat, sagt bescheid.


----------



## linus93 (7. Juli 2008)

heute binn ich mit fariede so ab 12 in köln unterwegs(ham ja ferien)
wer willig ist
015774627494


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juli 2008)

Was geht denn am WE?


----------



## zoo!king (8. Juli 2008)

also bei uns inner umgebung wär ich dabei. hab an beiden tagen nachmittags zeit. hätte jemand lust im duisburger landschaftspark zu fahren? da gibts einige nette sachen, ist für jeden leistungsstand was dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juli 2008)

Landschaftspark wäre schon ne Feine Sache. Irgendwie bock auf son bisschen Natur.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (10. Juli 2008)

Leute, wie siehts denn morgen (Freitag, 11.07) mit ner Feierabend Runde aus? Meiner einer muss bis ca. 17:00Uhr arbeiten. Das Wetter soll morgen abend ganz ok sein, könnte man ne kleine Runde durch Ddorf drehen und danach n Alt zischen (oder n Kölsch im Eigelstein für die Kölner )
Wie siehts aus, hat jemand Bock?? 

MfG, Michael...


----------



## bikersemmel (10. Juli 2008)

jo ich bin vielleicht dabei. meld mich dann nochmal bei dir. bin heute extrem erkältet. hoffe das gibt sich bis morgen damit ich fahren kann


----------



## zumitrial (11. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute,ist jemand von euch am Sonntag in der Halle (Köln)???
Gruß Axel


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Juli 2008)

Boah ich will Fahren
Nächste Woche bis einschließlich Samstag Arbeiten, dann noch Freilauf Bestellen und hoffe dann gehts übernächste Woche wieder los.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Juli 2008)

geht jetzt am Sonntag irgendwo was ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2008)

Basti (Bikeshow) und ich sind morgen in der Halle.
Wer hat denn noch Lust?

Martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Juli 2008)

So MÃ¤nner, die Halle fÃ¤llt aufgrund eines Events aus..
Allerdings zeigt KÃ¶ln's Himmel derzeit auch keine einzige Wolke


----------



## Rubelnaldo (14. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit, ich dreh morgen Abend (Dienstag) mal wieder ne Feierabendrunde in Düsseldorf. Wer Lust hat, sagt bescheid!

MfG...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. Juli 2008)

ich hätte lust ! habe aber um 20.15 eine fahrstunde... wann beginnt denn bei dir die feierabendrunde ?
ps. habe die ganze woche noch urlaub aber ich glaube mittwoch soll das wetter schon wieder schlechter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (14. Juli 2008)

also ich würde so ab ca. 17:00Uhr in der City sein. Dann sollte man noch genug Zeit haben, gehste eben verschwitzt zur Fahrstunde, wen stört das


----------



## luckygambler (14. Juli 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> also ich würde so ab ca. 17:00Uhr in der City sein. Dann sollte man noch genug Zeit haben, gehste eben verschwitzt zur Fahrstunde, wen stört das



genau, bike before girls!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Juli 2008)

Gibet heute was? Weil bin heiß auf Riden. Hab bock aud Düsseldorf- Micha?
Könnt ja durch klingeln: 016099346307

Setz mich jetzt inne Bahn und Hoff das ich was finde


----------



## Rubelnaldo (24. Juli 2008)

So Mädels, morgen Nachmittag gibts wieder ne kleine Feierabendrunde in Düsseldorf. Wer Lust hat, kommt mit!


----------



## MisterLimelight (25. Juli 2008)

samstag werde ich sehr sehr sehr warscheinlich nach werl fahren.


----------



## luckygambler (25. Juli 2008)

mist damstag kann ich leider nicht!
bin auf wohnungssuche in düsseldorf, ohne bike...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (25. Juli 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> mist damstag kann ich leider nicht!
> bin auf wohnungssuche in düsseldorf, ohne bike...



was gibts da lange zu suchen? Hol Dir n schickes Reihenhaus am Rheinufer in Oberkassel, und fertig is! Die Lage soll günstig sein


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juli 2008)

Was geht denn so morgen/Sonntag?
Bock auf Fahren gehen, irgendwie so D-Dorf oder so. Bring auch noch nen paar Leutz mit


----------



## zoo!king (25. Juli 2008)

am start! sagt nur wann und wo! wenn einer bock hat könnte man evtl auch nach essen oder nach duisburg in den landschaftspark, da gibts viele nette sachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (25. Juli 2008)

Ich bin morgen (Samstag) dabei. Düsseldorf fänd ich ganz gut, dann muss ich nich soweit fahren, bin morgen zeitlich begrenzt. Ich würde vorschlagen 14:00Uhr bei den Steinen an der Oberkasseler Brücke??

MfG...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juli 2008)

Wie lange kannste denn? Fabian ist doch hoffentlich auch von der Partie.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. Juli 2008)

ich kann leider nicht fahren... habe mir gestenr eine bänderdehnung / zerrung geholt  wenn komme ich vielleicht zum filmen oder knipsen


----------



## zoo!king (25. Juli 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht fahren... habe mir gestenr eine bänderdehnung / zerrung geholt  wenn komme ich vielleicht zum filmen oder knipsen



schade... komm aber ruhig, dann filmt wenigstens einer 
der domme will seine hd-cam mitbringen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juli 2008)

Ich kann das Wochenende Streichen. Kein Geld bekommen, ich sag Euch, so Hass hab ich grade. Die ****** in dem Schei55 Laden.³

Das Verhagelt mir so die Laune! Schon kein bock mehr auf Biken


----------



## MisterLimelight (25. Juli 2008)

ich fahr definitiv nach werl. Bin Samstag gegen Mittag da.

Und ich schreib das, obwohl es wohl eh keinen Interessiert, da alle lieber auf dem Geländer vor´m Mc Donalds rumspringen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (30. Juli 2008)

So ihr Bitches, das Wetter is Bombe und das soll am WE so bleiben. Also was liegt an?? Wo fahren wir und wer is dabei?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Juli 2008)

Köln und werl, nur was wann wo ? ich würde sagen bei guten wetter köln, bei schlechtem werl !


----------



## Rubelnaldo (30. Juli 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> Köln und werl, nur was wann wo ? ich würde sagen bei guten wetter köln, bei schlechtem werl !



also auf Werl hab ich keinen Bock, is mir zu weit. Köln wäre ne Idee, aber da sind die Spots so mega weit auseinander! Essen fänd ich gut, da is es auch am Samstag nich so voll in der City! 
Wie is der Vorschlag?


----------



## zoo!king (30. Juli 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> also auf Werl hab ich keinen Bock, is mir zu weit. Köln wäre ne Idee, aber da sind die Spots so mega weit auseinander! Essen fänd ich gut, da is es auch am Samstag nich so voll in der City!
> Wie is der Vorschlag?



essen geht klar, bin dabei! wann und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## zumitrial (30. Juli 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> Köln und werl, nur was wann wo ? ich würde sagen bei guten wetter köln, bei schlechtem werl !



ähhh werl würde ich beim guten wetter fahren denn beim schlechten wetter gibts dort sehr viel matsche


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Juli 2008)

zumitrial schrieb:


> ähhh werl würde ich beim guten wetter fahren denn beim schlechten wetter gibts dort sehr viel matsche



macht doch spaß mit matsche


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Juli 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> KÃ¶ln wÃ¤re ne Idee, aber da sind die Spots so mega weit auseinander!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


>



ja, sorry, wollte KÃ¶lle jetzt nich schlecht machen, das letzte Mal wars echt lustig  aber das is echt immer eine Raserei da... 
aber in KÃ¶ln gibts das bessere Bier und warscheinlich haufenweise Kurwas die am Rhein rumrennen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Juli 2008)

Köln ist nur was für Show-Geiles-Trialer-gesindel


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2008)

hey leuts, bin zur zeit mal wieder im pott, bei dortmund, um genau zu sein. 

Wenn ihr bittet und bettelt könnte ich montag vll. mit der fotoknipse i-wo hinreisen, wenn nicht werde ich hier schön wii zocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. Juli 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hey leuts, bin zur zeit mal wieder im pott, bei dortmund, um genau zu sein.
> 
> Wenn ihr bittet und bettelt könnte ich montag vll. mit der fotoknipse i-wo hinreisen, wenn nicht werde ich hier schön wii zocken



Oh ja, bitte, bitte, bitte komm am Montag in mein Büro und mach Fotos von mir wie ich am Schreibtisch vergammel!!!! 
Verdammt, wieso habt ihr alle frei?  
Biste am We auch schon da? Dann kannste mitfahren.


----------



## zumitrial (31. Juli 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hey leuts, bin zur zeit mal wieder im pott, bei dortmund, um genau zu sein.
> 
> Wenn ihr bittet und bettelt könnte ich montag vll. mit der fotoknipse i-wo hinreisen, wenn nicht werde ich hier schön wii zocken



und dein bike ist in Berlin???


----------



## MisterLimelight (31. Juli 2008)

mich zieht´s am samstag wieder nach werl, warscheinlich kommt moppel-kopp mit, den hole ich in dortmund von HBF ab. dort könntest Du zusteigen. Da Du warscheinlich nicht samstags zeit hast und mir betteln eh fern liegt ;-), biete ich diesen Platz auch gern jemand anderem Naturtrialwilligen an, der nur bis Dortmund kommt.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2008)

axel, mein rad liegt in einzelteilen daheim in berlin. Hab noch mit der schulter zu kämpfen.  

@ Björn. Ich hätte schon lust zu kommen. Ich muss das morgen mal mit meinem onkel klären und vll. kommen wir dann vorbei. Muss den benz mal ausfahren 
magst du mir mal die adresse vom gelände geben.

Micha bist du auch da? Ich hab ja ferien


----------



## MisterLimelight (31. Juli 2008)

http://www.msc-werl.de/anfahrt/anfahrt.php
die Karte ist eigentlich sehr gut. Der Fairness halber sollte ich aber sagen, dass an dem Wochenende dort Moto-cross rennen sind. Das hat keinen Einfluss auf den Trialparcour, jedoch könnte es bei aktueller Wetterlage sehr staubig werden, wenn die Strecke nicht bewässert wird.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. Juli 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Micha bist du auch da? Ich hab ja ferien



wo da? Ich bin in Düsseldorf! Kannst ja auch ohne Bike mal vorbeikommen...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. Juli 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> wo da? Ich bin in Düsseldorf! Kannst ja auch ohne Bike mal vorbeikommen...



P.S: ich hab noch mein VRacing in der Garage stehen, das könnteste auch nehmen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Juli 2008)

Seine Schulter


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2008)

micha ich meinte ob du nach werl kommst. danke das du mir dein rad an bietest. würde es aus 2 gründe nicht fahren. 1. KOXX  2. Hab noch sport verbot. rennradfahren ist ja kein sport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. Juli 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> micha ich meinte ob du nach werl kommst. danke das du mir dein rad an bietest. würde es aus 2 gründe nicht fahren. 1. KOXX  2. Hab noch sport verbot. rennradfahren ist ja kein sport.



Aso Werl, ne, da komm ich nich hin, das is mir zu viel Natur 

Würdest Du denn KOXX fahren wenn ich fünf pralle 17 jährige Mädels mitnehme die Dich anfeuern??


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2008)

wenn meine schulter fit wäre und die mädels wenigstens 18 wären würde ich mich auch mal mit dem dings auf HR wagen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (31. Juli 2008)

Eisbein kommt nach werl! vermutlich kommt auch noch einer aus Göttingen,
@Eisbein, ich übernehme die rolle zum flehen ^^ komm einfach zum hbf in dortmund und dort holt uns beide dann der Limelight freak ab!

@Rubel, beweg deinen verwöhnten 90° popo nach werl und zeig deinem bike für was es gebaut wurde !

ps. das gelände ich sehr geil und meiner meinung nach recht groß !


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2008)

moppel. ich komm mitm auto gefahren. Höchstwarscheinlich. 

Ich klär das heute nachmittag nochmal, dann meld ich mich noch mal zu worte.


----------



## zumitrial (1. August 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> axel, mein rad liegt in einzelteilen daheim in berlin. Hab noch mit der schulter zu kämpfen.
> 
> @ Björn. Ich hätte schon lust zu kommen. Ich muss das morgen mal mit meinem onkel klären und vll. kommen wir dann vorbei. Muss den benz mal ausfahren
> magst du mir mal die adresse vom gelände geben.
> ...



Jo stimmt ja,hab ich vergessen
Ich bin am Samstag wahrscheinlich auch in Werl,der Herr Voytec ist dann auch dabei!!!
Gruß Axel


----------



## luckygambler (1. August 2008)

Am Sonntag bin ich mit Alex und Besuch aus China in Dortmund.
Wär schön mit ner grossen Runde zu fahren.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (1. August 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich mit Alex und Besuch aus China in Dortmund.
> Wär schön mit ner grossen Runde zu fahren.
> Gruss



1. Dortmund is Bisschen zu weit weg
2. Sonntag soll das Wetter schei55e werden


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2008)

zumitrial schrieb:


> Jo stimmt ja,hab ich vergessen
> Ich bin am Samstag wahrscheinlich auch in Werl,der Herr Voytec ist dann auch dabei!!!
> Gruß Axel


 

schön axel. Wirds ja doch nen schönes ründchen. freu mi


----------



## luckygambler (1. August 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> 1. Dortmund is Bisschen zu weit weg
> 2. Sonntag soll das Wetter schei55e werden



zu 1. für dich kein problem
zu 2. endlich mal ertägliche temperaturen!


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2008)

wann solls morgen los gehen. ich komm mit auto.

Hat jemand noch ein stativ? sollte höher als 145 sein. alternative ginge auch ein licht assi. 
Hab das ganze stativzeugs daheim gelassen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (2. August 2008)

keine ahnung ob Dein Equipment auf mein Stativ passt, ich bringe es auf jeden Fall mit. Ich denke ich bin gegen 13uhr spätestens da. Frühestens auch erst um 12.


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2008)

okay. stativ gewinde sind genormt  

wir werden uns dann hier gegen 12/12:30 los machen


----------



## bikersemmel (2. August 2008)

schreibt mal ne nummer von euch als pn dann stoße ich sonntag vielleicht noch dazu. Dortmund ist ja von essen nicht so weit weg.
Also hoffentlich bis morgen.
LG Semmel


----------



## luckygambler (3. August 2008)

naja der rubel hatte recht mit schlecht wetter!


----------



## bikersemmel (3. August 2008)

Treffen uns nun um 14 uhr inner Essener City am Flusslauf (Kennedyplatz).
Wer noch Bock hat zu kommen

Bis gleich


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. August 2008)

Bene holt mich noch ab. Aber diesmal geb ich Gas 
Hoffe Micha kommt auch, sonst ist was los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. August 2008)

Morgen ist Samstag, Wetter soll gut werden, Ihr könnt Euch sicherlich denken was ich fragen will...


----------



## linus93 (8. August 2008)

ja ich binn für köln


----------



## luckygambler (8. August 2008)

wieso fahren wir nicht mal alle anch stadtlohn?
dicke fette session machen da! wär doch geil!
gruss


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. August 2008)

Weil hier nicht alle einen FÃ¼hrerschein/Auto haben oder das Geld fÃ¼r teure Tickets.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. August 2008)

wie wärs Samstag mit Essen? Könnt ihr Kölner dahin kommen? Düsseldorf ginge auch, aber is am Samstag recht voll....


----------



## zoo!king (8. August 2008)

schade, samstag kann ich wohl nicht... sonntag wär ich allerdings für ne runde in essen, hat jemand interesse?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. August 2008)

zoo!king schrieb:


> schade, samstag kann ich wohl nicht... sonntag wär ich allerdings für ne runde in essen, hat jemand interesse?



Sonntag soll das Wetter schei55e werden. Deshalb könnte man für Sonntag die Halle in Köln festhalten! Weiß jemand ob in der Halle was aufgebaut ist?? Kann man da fahren?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. August 2008)

Am besten vorher immer mit dem Phil absprechen, er ist da der Anprechpartner bevor ihr  etwas plant.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. August 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Am besten vorher immer mit dem Phil absprechen, er ist da der Anprechpartner bevor ihr  etwas plant.



Is ne Idee...
Was is nun mit morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. August 2008)

Mich könnt Ihr erstmal vergessen, bin die Woche über immer im Internat und hab nur Samstag frei


----------



## zumitrial (10. August 2008)

Hey Leute
Kommt den jetzt einer in die Halle????
Gruß Axel


----------



## linus93 (14. August 2008)

so das wochen ende steht vor der tür!!
wo geht fahteschnisch was steil??
düsseldorf?? köln??


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. August 2008)

Düsseldorf wäre am Sonntag gut. Samstag vielleicht Essen?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. August 2008)

linus93 schrieb:


> so das wochen ende steht vor der tür!!
> wo geht fahteschnisch was steil??
> düsseldorf?? köln??



Linus, poste bitte nochmal Deine Handy Nummer, hab die nich mehr!


----------



## zumitrial (15. August 2008)

HI leute,
ist ein bischen kurzfristig,wer ist morgen in Werl?
Bin da morgen so am Nachmittag,wenn jemand bock hat könnt ihr ja vorbei kommen!
Bis dann,
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zero90 (16. August 2008)

Hilfe !!!!!!!!

In der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag [Also Heute !] Wurde mein Norco A-line 2008 Geklaut. Das Rad ist zwei Wochen alt gewesen ! .
Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr die Augen aufhalten Könntet. Es ist noch in der Standart ausrüstung,Nur das ich NC-17 Sudpin II Pro Pedalen dran geschraubt habe ! .

Ich selber komme aus Hilden Süd !.

Finder lohn ist auch drin ! .

Meine Handy Nummer :

0612/9384491


Hier sind Bilder !

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/6b69-22-jpg.html


----------



## linus93 (16. August 2008)

haste mal nen bild??


----------



## Rubelnaldo (16. August 2008)

Zero90 schrieb:


> Hilfe !!!!!!!!
> 
> In der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag [Also Heute !] Wurde mein Norco A-line 2008 Geklaut. Das Rad ist zwei Wochen alt gewesen ! .
> Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr die Augen aufhalten Könntet. Es ist noch in der Standart ausrüstung,Nur das ich NC-17 Sudpin II Pro Pedalen dran geschraubt habe ! .
> ...



Alter Schwede, geiler Hobel!!!!! 
Wenn ich was sehe, ruf ich an!


----------



## linus93 (16. August 2008)

heute ab 2 vorm haubahnhof in köln micha und martin kommen auf jeden fall auch 
bis dann


----------



## priossus (20. August 2008)

hallo 

sonntag Köln??

ist auch flohmarkt in köln

ich komme auf jeden fall und es wäre cool wenn noch en paar leutz kommen würden 

MFG


----------



## Dominik (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

hab nächsten donnerstag in düsseldorf eine show und würde eventuell ein paar tage früher anreisen... hat jemand zeit u lust für eine gemütliche session??

beste grüße,
dominik


----------



## linus93 (20. August 2008)

hi dominick 
willst du nicht lieber länger bleiben ??
weil im intresse aller kölner ist es für uns besser freitag nach düsseldorf zu kommen

mfg. linus


----------



## Rubelnaldo (20. August 2008)

Dominik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab nächsten donnerstag in düsseldorf eine show und würde eventuell ein paar tage früher anreisen... hat jemand zeit u lust für eine gemütliche session??
> 
> ...



Ich bin die gesamte nächste Woche im Urlaub! Komme erst am 1. September wieder, weiss nich ob DU dann noch da bist... ?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. August 2008)

geht es um den donnerstag morgen ? wo ist denn die show ? komme selber aus düsseldorfer!


----------



## Dominik (20. August 2008)

hi,

@linus93: länger bleiben ghet leider nicht, aber wie gesagt früher anreisen wäre möglich. könnte vl schon dieses we los fahren... hättet ihr während der woche auch zeit zum fahren?

@moppel_kopp: denke am donnerstag moregn werde ich so keine zeit zum fahren haben... ich bekomm erst die showinfos... dann weiß ich wo die show genau ist... kann dir gerne bescheid geben... hast die tage davor mal zeit zum fahren??

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. August 2008)

ja ich hab zeit! also so ab 15uhr ca...
schreib mir dann einfach ne PN oder icq (158600442)
kann dich dann an der schönsten stadt am rhein rumführen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. August 2008)

so ihr harrys ! geht morgen was im pott oder am rhein ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. August 2008)

So langsam will ich auch ma wieder Fahren. Krieg schon einen am Appel


----------



## linus93 (23. August 2008)

heut muss was gehen!!! wer will wo wann was starten
falls euch nichts einfällt kommt alle nach köln


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. August 2008)

KÃ¶ln ist kÃ¼hl&trocken...ideal


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. August 2008)

kommt nach düsseldorf  waren letztens schon in  kölle


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. August 2008)

also sind nun zu dritt in düsseldorf heute unterwegs (linus,zoo control und meine wenigkeit) wer dazutreffen möchte soll es tun 
meine handyNR: 015122894336


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. August 2008)

Gestern war ein super Tag.

Und ich hab heute mal wieder unbendige Fahrlust. Wer wo was?


----------



## zoo!king (24. August 2008)

ich treff mich heute um 3 mitm semmel im duisburger landschaftspark. 
wenn einer bock hat vorbei zu kommen kann er sich gern bei mir melden. (01705893227)
die location lohnt auf jeden fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. August 2008)

hallo, ich soll fürn rubelnaldo fragen ob morgen was in düsseldorf geht !? denn morgen kommen marco und noch 3 andere ca nach düsseldorf... schreibt rein wer kann


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. August 2008)

Schade, kann nur am Sonntag..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. August 2008)

Was ist mit morgen?  DÃ¼sseldorf, KÃ¶ln..wer fÃ¤hrt Rad?


----------



## luckygambler (11. September 2008)

hallo liebe rheinländer!
ich bin jetzt endlich einer von euch!
(zumindest was den wohnort angeht)
morgen abend nach feierabend haben fabian und ich ne klene runde geplant. ort und zeit stehen noch nicht genau fest, aber ihr könnt euch schonmal an ihn richten. meine nummer ist 01520 5266002
falls also mal wer spontan ne runde schieben will einfach melden! 
gruss
chris

ps. martin du hast mir die falsche nummer gegeben.... _*rolleyes*


----------



## linus93 (11. September 2008)

also wir in köln wolten am samstag was in köln fahren


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. September 2008)

Wobei Ddorf auch ginge!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (11. September 2008)

Samstag Ddorf geht sowieso, schön mal mit ner grossen Runde!
Und morgen Abend (Freitag) feierabend Trial bin ich auch dabei wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Fabian & Christian, ich ruf nochmal an...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. September 2008)

dann bin ich wohl auch dabei


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. September 2008)

Freunde, Vorschlag!!

Das Wetter sieht für morgen eher instabil aus!! Deshalb würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:

*Samstag*: wir treffen uns in Köln, wenn das Wetter gut ist -> Uni. Wenn das Wetter Mist ist -> Halle (is die Halle offen, können wir da fahren?) 

*Sonntag*: City Session Düsseldorf (Wetter soll gut werden)

Was meint ihr?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. September 2008)

Ok,
regnen soll es morgen in K und D.
Mit der Halle wÃ¤r gut, aber ich kann momentan nicht den Phil erreichen, da mein Handy auf Umwegen ist.
WÃ¤r gut wenn jemand sich mal schlau macht bei ihm.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. September 2008)

Mkay... ich ruf den Phil mal an, mal gucken ob ich ihn erreiche. Ich poste das Ergebnis dann hier!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. September 2008)

Wen es interessiert:
http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=1f1c3fe1c9da2c8704f558cd2a690fd5

Uni finde ich gut, schon lange nicht mehr gewesen.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (13. September 2008)

Wie siehts mit morgen (Sonntag) aus. Düsseldorf, oder wie oder wat?? Wer kommt alles??


----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. September 2008)

also, wo gehts denn morgen nun hin ? wenn düsseldorf dann könnten wir auch mal die uni überlegen!
sagt mir einfach mal bescheid, bis jetzt sind nur rubel und ich fest dabei !
meine handyNR: 015122894336


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. September 2008)

Ist nun auch mal der Chris verfÃ¼gbar? 

Morgen soll Ã¼brigens Ã¼ber unser beider StÃ¤dtchen ein wolkenloser Himmel strahlen.


----------



## Luk (13. September 2008)

Bin morgen 14 Uhr in Düsseldorf an der Oberkassel Brücke an den Steinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. September 2008)

Mal sehen, vlt schwinge ich mich auch rÃ¼ber.
Wann denn nun? Treffen wir uns alle an den Natursteinen/Oberkasseler BrÃ¼cke?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (14. September 2008)

Ja, Steine an der Oberkasseler Brücke. 14:00 Uhr... bis gleich


----------



## zoo!king (14. September 2008)

semmel und ich kommen auch (mit der üblichen verspätung)


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. September 2008)

ok, ich komme auch! und nehme cam mit bei dem geilen himmel ! also gibts heute ne schöne nippelshow !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. September 2008)

Von der KÃ¶lner 20" Flotte werde leider nur ich anwesend sein.  Bis nachher.


----------



## luckygambler (17. September 2008)

hi!
wer hat bock am wochenende in düsseldorf zu fahren?
meine nummer 
01520 5266002
gruss


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. September 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hi!
> wer hat bock am wochenende in düsseldorf zu fahren?
> meine nummer
> 01520 5266002
> gruss



Bock hab ich, wie wärs mal mit Essen? 
Düsseldorf fahr ich morgen (Donnerstag) abend. Christian, wenn Du Bock hast, komm mit. So gegen 17:00 Uhr an der Oberkasseler Brücke.


----------



## luckygambler (17. September 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Bock hab ich, wie wärs mal mit Essen?
> Düsseldorf fahr ich morgen (Donnerstag) abend. Christian, wenn Du Bock hast, komm mit. So gegen 17:00 Uhr an der Oberkasseler Brücke.



mh donnerstag muss ich immer so lange arbeiten. das heisst bis 20 uhr.
dann isset schon fast dunkel.
essen am wochenende fänd ich ganz ok, nur müsste mich einer mitnehmen.
vl komm ich morgen mal nach der arbeit mit dem damenrad bei euch rum, falls ich euch fidnen sollte. 
ich habe ja einen der schönsten arbeitswege die es gibt 
gruss


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. September 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> mh donnerstag muss ich immer so lange arbeiten. das heisst bis 20 uhr.
> dann isset schon fast dunkel.
> essen am wochenende fänd ich ganz ok, nur müsste mich einer mitnehmen.
> vl komm ich morgen mal nach der arbeit mit dem damenrad bei euch rum, falls ich euch fidnen sollte.
> ...



Mkay... kannst ja morgen abend mal durchrufen, allerdings werden wir spätestens um 20:00Uhr Feierabend machen, da es dann dunkel ist. Mit Essen das sollte passen, der Fabian hat n grosses Auto, vielleicht kann der Dich mitnehmen. 
Wir telefonieren nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoo!king (17. September 2008)

essen wär ich auf jeden auch dabei!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. September 2008)

Ist dann doch etwas sehr weit.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. September 2008)

Also für Sonntag halten wir mal Essen fest. Was geht mit Euch Kölnern? Könnt ihr da nich auch irgendwie hinkommen?? 

Was is mit morgen, Samstag? Wo wollen wir da fahren?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. September 2008)

und heute rubel ? geht da noch was ?
gegen 17 uhr kommt milenka ^^


----------



## Levelboss (19. September 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Also für Sonntag halten wir mal Essen fest. Was geht mit Euch Kölnern? Könnt ihr da nich auch irgendwie hinkommen??
> 
> Was is mit morgen, Samstag? Wo wollen wir da fahren?


Ihr solltet besser nach Köln kommen am Sonntag!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. September 2008)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Ihr solltet besser nach Köln kommen am Sonntag!



was geht am Sonntag in Köln? Wo wollt ihr fahren? Wollen wir das nich auf Samstag verschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. September 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> und heute rubel ? geht da noch was ?
> gegen 17 uhr kommt milenka ^^



Ja heute wäre auch noch ne Idee, Bisschen City fahren. Allerdings wirds mit der Zeit knapp. Wo triffste Dich mit ihr? So n Stündchen wäre ich auch dabei...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2008)

Morgen ist KÃ¶ln nicht, wir haben hier so einen netten Rechtsradikalen Kongress...
Da habe ich nicht wirklich Lust in der City Fahrrad zu fahren.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. September 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Morgen ist KÃ¶ln nicht, wir haben hier so einen netten Rechtsradikalen Kongress...
> Da habe ich nicht wirklich Lust in der City Fahrrad zu fahren.



Ach ja, hatte ich vergessen  Gut, dann fÃ¤llt KÃ¶ln aus! 
Was machen wir denn dann morgen?


----------



## Luk (19. September 2008)

Sind am Sonntag zu 2. in Köln unterwegs, werden gegen 15 Uhr antreten, wenn wer Lust hat zu kommen?!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2008)

Sicher.


----------



## luckygambler (19. September 2008)

also ich werd morgen (samstag) auf jeden fall ne runde drehen. mit euch wo ihr wollt, oder zur not auch alleine in ddorf. fahren mus sich sowieso :-D


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. September 2008)

Musser mal ne ankündigung machen. Werd wahrscheinlich wieder im November anfangen wenn ich Kohle hab ums Bike zu Sanieren. Grade viel Mist wegen der Ausbildung.

Aber dann gehts wieder ab und bis dahin halt ich mich bisschen mit Parcour und Kraft Training Fit. Muss ich ja hab gesehen wie MArtin abgeht, die Sau die


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2008)




----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. September 2008)

also ist morgen was in köln los?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2008)

Richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. September 2008)

wo genau ? und wieviel uhr ?


----------



## Levelboss (20. September 2008)

Ich schlage 13:30 vorm Kölner Hauptbahnhof vor.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. September 2008)

ok


----------



## Rubelnaldo (20. September 2008)

kurze Frage: wo wird in Köln morgen gefahren? Welche Spots stehen auf dem Speiseplan?


----------



## Luk (20. September 2008)

Wir werden dann mit 2 Mann nachkommen, schick mir mal wer von den Frühaufstehern ne Handynummer per PN, ich meld mich dann bei euch.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2008)

FÃ¼r die Allgemeinheit:
0151 22712497
Aber nicht vor 10:00 bitte


----------



## Rubelnaldo (25. September 2008)

Wochenende steht vor der Tür. Dieses WE muss mal was mit Essen klappen! 
Wer hat Bock morgen abend (Freitag) ne kleine Runde in Düsseldorf zu drehen? 
Gibts sonst schon Pläne fürs WE??


----------



## bike-show.de (25. September 2008)

Alex aus Mainz kommt Samstag nach Köln. Bin auch übers Wochenende da und wurde mit Alex am Samstag so gegen 12 was starten.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2008)

Eventuell lÃ¤sst sich dies ja hiermit verbinden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (25. September 2008)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Alex aus Mainz kommt Samstag nach Köln. Bin auch übers Wochenende da und wurde mit Alex am Samstag so gegen 12 was starten.
> 
> Wer ist dabei?


Cool, bin dabei!
Treffpunkt?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. September 2008)

machen wir also die after summer session... wäre dabei


----------



## linus93 (25. September 2008)

samstag wo denn binn dabei


----------



## stonebreaker (26. September 2008)

Hi jungs!
ich hatte den anderen thread aufgemacht. hatte aber zu wenig zeit mich darum zu kümmern.Ich bin der alex, den der basti genmeint hat.Nur mal so als Info.
mfg alex


----------



## Rubelnaldo (26. September 2008)

wo wollt ihr denn morgen in Kölle fahren? Bin noch am überlegen ob ich die Reise in die verbotene Stadt antrete


----------



## bike-show.de (26. September 2008)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Cool, bin dabei!
> Treffpunkt?



Wenn Du schon so fragst: 12 Uhr an der Uni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. September 2008)

du musst rubel! denn ich hab die **** umweltplakette immernoch nicht


----------



## priossus (26. September 2008)

wollen morgen evt. auch noch köln sind das gerade noch am klären aber wenn wir kommen sind wir gegen 15 uhr am bahnhof. 

mfg


----------



## Levelboss (26. September 2008)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon so fragst: 12 Uhr an der Uni?


Ok.


----------



## Levelboss (27. September 2008)

*******! Ich komm doch nicht. Schienenersatzverkehr


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. September 2008)

StraÃenbahn Linie 16?


----------



## luckygambler (28. September 2008)

hallo liebe leute
kommenden freitag steht trialn in dortmund an. mit von der partie sind duro e und ich sowie vielleicht daniel laukamp alias montyxl aus stadtlohn. wir klappern paar nette spots ab und highlight des tages wird der stadtgarten sein. wär schön wenn sich noch ein paar anschliessen, dann machts noch mehr spass!
gruss


----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. Oktober 2008)

Morgen, Freitag 03.10 is Trial in Essen angesagt. Bis jetzt sind Semmel und ich dabei, Wetter soll OK werden. 
Falls das Wetter morgen früh doch schlecht aussieht, is die Halle in Köln die Alternative. 
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit werde ich heute abend noch posten!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin am Samstag verfÃ¼gbar, wo wird Fahrrad gefahren?

Was ist eigentlich bei den Leuten in Bad Honnef/ Bonn los? FÃhrt man noch, bzw. kann man bei euch schÃ¶n fahren?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. Oktober 2008)

Samstag bin ich am Nürbirgring


----------



## duro e (2. Oktober 2008)

also ich werde morgen auch in dortmund sein .... ich hoffe es melden sich noch ein paar leutchen damit wir mehr sind ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. Oktober 2008)

Also für die die morgen nach Essen wollen, treffen uns um 12:30Uhr am Flusslauf in der City (bei C&A). 
An die Dortmunder: ich will jetzt hier keine Konkurrenzsession starten  nur Dortmund is mir Bißchen zu weit zu fahren! Viel Spaß Euch...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Oktober 2008)

hallo, habe gerade 2leute zu besuch aus göttingen !
wo geht morgen was bei dem wetter ? haben an köln gedacht ! wäre jemand dabei ?
Linus, Martin ? wie schauts aus ?
ruft mich einfach mal an !
015122894336

gruß moppel !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Oktober 2008)

Mal sehen, es soll jedenfalls trocken bleiben.
Wer wÃ¤re denn auÃer euch 3en noch von der Partie?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Oktober 2008)

keine ahnung, aber martin, glaube mir ! du wirst einiges lernen und die reine power an trial kennen lernen ! 
also ruf mich mal morgen an !!! ohne scheiss.... go hard or go home xD
king of the street!
face your fear !
i´m not a drunkn boy !
also see you tomorrow ^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Oktober 2008)

12:30 unten an der KÃ¶lner Rheinpromenade, an deinem Brunnen mit den Steinen drin und den Kindern?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Oktober 2008)

Genialer Tag!


----------



## Goettinger (4. Oktober 2008)

köln macht spass


----------



## g.n.o.m (10. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich komme aus Bottrop und fahre eigentlich eher CC würde aber gerne auch Trial fahren. Ich bin früher BMX gefahren, das ist allerdings schon lange her und mich würde Trial einfach reizen. Auch um herauszufinden ob man in meinem Alter (36) noch was neues lernen kann.

Bevor ich mir ein passendes Rad zulege würde ich gerne erst mal Kontakt zu Trial-Fahrern bekommen um herauszufinden ob 20" oder doch lieber 26" und was es sonnst noch zu wissen gibt. Wer hat Lust mir mal was zu zeigen?

Wo gibt es einen Spot wo ich mir das ganze mal ansehen kann?

Guß
Andreas


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. Oktober 2008)

am besten kommst Du hier vorbei: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361297
dort kannst du mehrere räder testen, smalltalk führen, gucken (gerne auch fotos machen und hier reinstellen ;-)) .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Oktober 2008)

So ich geh mir gleich das Ticket Kaufen und dann ma schauen das ich aus dem Kuh Dorf komme. Geht Heute was? Richtung D-Dorf/ Köln oder so.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Oktober 2008)

So Ticket ist da. Wer hat morgen bock was zumachen? Micha? Bisste auch Stadtlohn?
Hoffe ja nicht


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Oktober 2008)

*Hust* geht am WE etwas?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Oktober 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> *Hust* geht am WE etwas?



sicher... weiß nur nich was 
Also für Düsseldirf bin ich natürlich immer zu haben. Allerdings wäre Köln auch mal wieder interessant.


----------



## linus93 (15. Oktober 2008)

micha du darfst nur nach köln mit guter laune


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Oktober 2008)

*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gollo (15. Oktober 2008)

wuhaa..

stadtlohn hat mein fuß kaputt gemacht
jetzt muss ich erstmal nen bisschen aussetzen...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Oktober 2008)

linus93 schrieb:


> micha du darfst nur nach köln mit guter laune



ich hab immer gute Laune, außer wenn ich 20 Minuten zum nächsten Spot fahren muß!! Wenn wir wieder so ne Session machen, dann nehm ich mir nen Inder mit ner Rikscha mit


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Oktober 2008)

Word!


----------



## iller_tiller (16. Oktober 2008)

hallo allerseits... ich werde das wochenden nach dortmund fahren und bin am überlegen mein trial mit zu nehmen.
hätte samstag vormittag bis nachmittag zeit für ne runde durch durch die city... würden sich ein zwei leute finden, mit denen man die stadt unsicher machen kann?
alleine hätt ich nich so richtig bock.
wär geil.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. Oktober 2008)

was is nun mit morgen? Das Wetter wird gut, also wo fahren wir? Köln?? Düsseldorf?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Oktober 2008)

D-Dorf?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Oktober 2008)

düsseldorf !


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. Oktober 2008)

na gut, von mir aus! 13:00Uhr an den Steinen Oberkasseler Brücke?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Oktober 2008)

+- ein paar Minuten bei mir.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. Oktober 2008)

wer ist denn noch dabei? Von den Köllnern erreich ich keinen, hat man in Köln keinen Empfang aufm Handy, oder was?  Oder ist Handy-Ausschalten ein neuer Trend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Oktober 2008)

Martin checkt morgen erstmal die Lage in Köln, schreibt dann aber nochmal ins Forum


----------



## iller_tiller (17. Oktober 2008)

kann mir jemand bitte den genauen treffpunkt b.schreiben? bzw ne tel. nr geben, falls es probleme gibt...?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Oktober 2008)

@Iller Tiller

Wolltest morghen doch in Dortmund Fahren gehen,oder? Düsseldorf ist nen gutes Stück davon entfernt.Sollteste morgen aber denn noch dazu kommen wollen, bin so gegen 12 Uhr am Bahnhof in Düsseldorf. Meine Nummer ist 016099346307. (Ruf Mich An !!! )


----------



## iller_tiller (17. Oktober 2008)

ich weiss, wollte auch... aber wenn sich niemand findet 
naja so weit ises ja auch nicht und nun hab ich den bock mal mit.

komme denke 12:05 in düsseldorf an. 0177 630 95 49

wird sich nen tagestickt der öffentlichen lohnen?


----------



## bikersemmel (17. Oktober 2008)

wie siehts Sonntag mit ner Session aus? 
Mir egal wo. Düsseldorf, Landschaftspark, Essen?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag bin ich definitiv auch am Start. Wo ist mir latte...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. Oktober 2008)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> ich weiss, wollte auch... aber wenn sich niemand findet
> naja so weit ises ja auch nicht und nun hab ich den bock mal mit.
> 
> komme denke 12:05 in düsseldorf an. 0177 630 95 49
> ...



Falls einer mal nich ran geht, hier ist nochmal meine Nummer: 0177 457 37 11
Bis morgen...


----------



## luckygambler (17. Oktober 2008)

sonntag in düsseldorf sollte ich schaffen...


----------



## zoo!king (17. Oktober 2008)

nich immer düsseldorf... sollen wir nicht mal wieder ne runde in essen drehn? oder nach duisburg zum landschaftspark? lohnt sich auf jeden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Oktober 2008)

heyyyyyy... hier ist wieder der betrunkene moppelkopp am strart !!!! @vodka redbull ! morgen düsseldorf fahrradfahren !!! wieder redbullride !!! ALLE kommen ! oberkasslerbrücke gehts los !  meine handy  015122894336 !!!! bin auf jedenfall dabei ! zu not muss mich einer wecken ! also leute
in dem sinne
GO hard or go home !
face your fear!
kings of the street


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Oktober 2008)

soooo.... der moppelkopp geht nun noch auf ne feier, falls ich morgen nicht komme dann ruf mich mal einer aufs handy an ! damit ich auch aufwache nd mit euch geilen ridenr fahren kann  
CUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Oktober 2008)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> ich weiss, wollte auch... aber wenn sich niemand findet
> naja so weit ises ja auch nicht und nun hab ich den bock mal mit.
> 
> komme denke 12:05 in düsseldorf an. 0177 630 95 49
> ...



Dannn würd ich Sagen treffen wir uns vor dem Bahnhof an der Dönerbude. Ticket Lohnt glaub ich nicht für die Öffentlichen in D-Dorf. Ich werd da gemüdlich hinschippern, unterwegs vielleicht noch spass haben, ein oder andere findet sich ja immer mal


----------



## iller_tiller (18. Oktober 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Dannn würd ich Sagen treffen wir uns vor dem Bahnhof an der Dönerbude. Ticket Lohnt glaub ich nicht für die Öffentlichen in D-Dorf. Ich werd da gemüdlich hinschippern, unterwegs vielleicht noch spass haben, ein oder andere findet sich ja immer mal



alles klar... bis gleich.


----------



## luckygambler (18. Oktober 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Dannn würd ich Sagen treffen wir uns vor dem Bahnhof an der Dönerbude.



nur mal so.. da gibts doch zig dönerbuden!?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Oktober 2008)

ja? War da schon länger nicht mehr. Dann würd ich sagen Du siehst mich einfach vorne am Eingang stehen. Bin der Gut gebaute, Blonde, Blauäugige 20" Rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, die Beschreibung wÃ¼rde auch auf mich passen!

Werde leider alleine zwischen 12 und 13 uhr an den Steinen eintrudeln.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Oktober 2008)

Morgen (Sonntag) Köln. Treffpunkt *13:00* Uhr an der Promenade, unten bei diesen Metall-Dingern da...


----------



## bikersemmel (18. Oktober 2008)

Bin dabei und bringe wahrscheinlich noch den Jan mit.

Bis morgen.

LG Semmel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Oktober 2008)

Anwesend, wenn auch nicht ganz pÃ¼nktlich.


----------



## luckygambler (18. Oktober 2008)

hey dudes ich sag ma zu 50% bin ich auch da.
jemand aus ddorf da der mich mitnehmen kann?
gruss


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Oktober 2008)

Rubel als auch Fabi sollten da sein, wird sich schon etwas finden?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Oktober 2008)

Das könnte ja morgen ne richtig Dicke Sassion werden wie ich das hier sehe. Hoffe ist noch ein Platz frei für Dich Chris 

War heute schon Lustig, morgen gehts rund...


----------



## luckygambler (18. Oktober 2008)

zur not habe ich ja jetzt mein ticket, aber das würd dann nciht so zügig von statten gehen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Oktober 2008)

Könnte man ja zusammen dahin fahren 
Mein Zug wäre so gegen 11:56 in D-Dorf. Sollte da nichts anderes bei Dir gehen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Oktober 2008)

21 Minuten mit den RE oder RB.
Ich bin ja fast jedes Wochenende bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. Oktober 2008)

so leute, war gerade auf meinem schönen fest und habe nix getrunken  morgen wirds aufjedenfall fett da ich gut gestärkt komme! nicht so wie heute ^^


----------



## luckygambler (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leutz
am Samstag möchte ich gerne Trial fahren.
Gerne in Düsseldorf oder Köln damit der Domme alias Bike Fuhrpark auch wieder dabei ist.
Schönen Gruss
Chris


----------



## linus93 (21. Oktober 2008)

ich auch aber man achte auf das wetter


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. Oktober 2008)

dann räumt mal die halle auf linus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich werfe mal Bad Honnef in den Raum, NÃ¤he Bonn.


----------



## linus93 (21. Oktober 2008)

konnten man machen martin


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. Oktober 2008)

Bin auf jeden fall dabei!!! xD


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Oktober 2008)

Geht Samstag was? Wetter soll Passabel werden. Sonntag ist verplannt da geh ich ein bisschen denn neuen Skill üben


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Oktober 2008)

welchen neuen skill ? ich glaub ich hab was verpasst... monty schon da oder was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Oktober 2008)

Leider noch kein Monty. Wirste in ein paar Wochen sehen was ich meine, bin fleißig am Üben.


----------



## luckygambler (24. Oktober 2008)

also ich will morgen auf jeden fall biken gehen.
leider bin ich derzeit nur noch unter der nummer 0172 9020080 erreichbar.
ich kann gerne auch nach köln mit der bahn anreisen.
bitee bitte heute abend bescheid geben was geht.
gruss und bis morgen
chris

ps.
wär klasse wenn jemand aus düsseldorf einen torx schlüssel für meine scheibe vorne mitbringen kann.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Oktober 2008)

also den schlüssel habe ich ! und ich will morgen auch radfahren, kann aber nur bis 15uhr ca, dachte dann so an 11uhr treffpunkt ?  morgenstund hat gold im mund ne  
sollen wir nicht mal in essen oder oberhausen fahren ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Oktober 2008)

OBerhausen ist echt Langweilig, lohnt nicht mal für aufzustehen. Essen find ich persönlich auch ein bisschen Langweilig.

Zur Not geh ich morgen mit Chris Riden, D-Dorf oder Köln ma schauen. Werd das heute Abend mal einschreiben. Jetzt erstmal ,,Klar Schiff´´ machen hier


----------



## zoo!king (24. Oktober 2008)

zum zehnten mal würd ich gern nochmal den landschaftspark in duisburg vorschlagen, da waren wir noch nie... @ domme: wenn du sagst, der lohnt sich nicht, dann komm ich nachher mal bei dir vorbei und richte dir das köpfchen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Oktober 2008)

Landi ist auch so nichts schlecht. Nur find ich das da nicht so Knülle. Ist auch eher bescheidene Anreise nach dahin mit der Bahn.

Ich werd morgen nachmittag in D-Dorf/Köln(Bin eher für Köln) sein.

Edit:Was meint ihr Lieber Sonntag was? Wolltet ja nach Bad Honeff oder wie das Hieß 
Chris? Ginge das bei dir? Dann kann ich morgen denn ganzen Driss erledigen denn ich die woche über nie schaff. Sonst wäre das morgen erst gegen Mittag was 15 Uhr oder so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Oktober 2008)

Also Leute, Ok vom Meister fÃ¼r die Halle gegeben. Das heiÃt morgen wÃ¤ren wir in der Halle in KÃ¶ln!
Ich werde da sein, bei Bedarf kÃ¶nnen wir uns am HBF treffen.


----------



## bikersemmel (24. Oktober 2008)

Macht mal nen Vorschlag für Sonntag.
Meiner wäre: 
bei schlechtem Wetter in der Halle in köln. 
bei gutem Wetter: Landschaftspark oder Düsseldorf.
*
P.S. :merkt euch schonmal den 6. Dez. (Nikolaustrial in Köln)*


----------



## linus93 (25. Oktober 2008)

allso ich binn das we gebucht binn vllt abend in der halle


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. Oktober 2008)

heute leider garnicht mehrm vielleicht komm ich morgen in die halle


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Oktober 2008)

14 uhr KÃ¶ln HBF, dann Halle.

Bitte telefonisch Bescheid geben, wer kommt: 015122712497


----------



## luckygambler (25. Oktober 2008)

morgen ebi gutem wetter düsseldorf könnte ich für nes stunde oder so siche rkommen..
gruss


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Oktober 2008)

Werd morgen auch nach D-Dorf. Wetter ist mir Kack egal. Denke bin so gegen 11 Uhr am Bahnhof. Wer sich (evtl. Chris und) Mir anschließen mag, so solle er einfach anklingeln 015114982481 ( ab 7 Wach)


----------



## Kvante (25. Oktober 2008)

Hello

Ich bin vor 4 monate aus Dänemark nach Bonn umgezogen (wie man an meiner Sprache sieht, aber verstehe fast alles). Ich habe in Dänemark viel biketrial gemacht, und fahre hier in Bonn auch. Fahre vielleich zweimal per woche oder so hier in Bonn, oft im Bonner Loch...kein wasser mehr in Brunnen  

Ich sehe das es viel Aktivitet gibt, meistens Wochenenden in Köln oder Ddorf. Seht super aus und ich hoffe das ich eine der nächste Wochenenden mitmachen kann. 

Oft habe ich aber nicht so viel Zeit und will deshalb gerne hier in Bonn oder in der nähe von Bonn fahren. Es wäre schön, mit jemandem zusammen zu fahren, so melde dich gerne wenn du lust hast hier in Bonn zu fahren...

Contact at: kvante (at) yahoo . com

Gruss

Nils


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Oktober 2008)

Willkommen bei uns


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Oktober 2008)

Heute sind Martin ein paar aus seiner Gegend und ich im schÃ¶nen Bad Honnef unterwegs, in der wahrscheinlich einzigen Ecke wo es nicht schon mittags regnen soll 
13:30 RhÃ¶ndorf Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (29. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit!
Wie siehts dieses WE aus? Wetter soll gut werden, also kann man noch draußen fahren. Am Samstag ist Feiertag, das heisst die City ist leer. Wie wärs denn am Samstag in der Düsseldorfer City? Wer wäre dabei? 
Nochmal ne große Runde bevor der schei55 Winter kommt wäre geil...


----------



## bikersemmel (29. Oktober 2008)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## luckygambler (29. Oktober 2008)

ich bin auch dabei!
ich würde sagen wir treffen uns am landtag bei den felsen?
solange noch gutes wetter ist sollte man den spot ausnutzen!!!
man ich hab schon voll bock *g*


----------



## Rubelnaldo (29. Oktober 2008)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> ich wäre dabei



Semmel, hast Du am Smastag auch Zeit? Oder musst Du arbeiten?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Oktober 2008)

ich wäre auch dabei und wäre auch SEHR dafür das wir am rheinturm anfangen damit wir auch mal an den felsen fahren !


----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. Oktober 2008)

was ist nun mit morgen? Wetter sieht nicht so super stabil aus, aber muss man abwarten. Falls es extrem schlecht wird könnte man nach Köln in die Halle fahren, ist da was aufgebaut, bzw. können wir da rein? Wer weiß das? 

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## luckygambler (31. Oktober 2008)

hey ich freu mich shcon seit tagen auf morgen, also werde ich auf jeden fall dabei sein.
die option spontan in die halle zu fahren sollten wir uns auf jeden fall frei halten.
also denn bis morgen.
gruss

ps. ich werde im laufe des abends nochmal hier vorbeischauen...


----------



## linus93 (31. Oktober 2008)

also wenn wetter gzt ist und ich die nacht überlebe und morgen einigermaßen fit binn wäre ich dabei (nur wenn es redbull gibt micha)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss noch Ã¼berlegen wie das Risiko mit der Felge ist..Und mit dem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. Oktober 2008)

linus93 schrieb:


> also wenn wetter gzt ist und ich die nacht überlebe und morgen einigermaßen fit binn wäre ich dabei (nur wenn es redbull gibt micha)



Red Bull ist am Start


----------



## duro e (31. Oktober 2008)

also ich hätte auc lust zu kommen!! fragt sich nur wo und wann ......... wäre auch cool wenn man sich am hbf treffen könnte da meine ortskenntnisse gleich null sind.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. Oktober 2008)

So Mädels, Planänderung! Morgen soll das Wetter schei55e werden, also lasst uns Düsseldorf mal auf *SONNTAG* verschieben. 
Werde morgen evtl ne kleine Runde an der Uni drehen, falls das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## bikersemmel (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn wetter Mist, dann ab in die Halle.
Phil meinte es sei etwas kleiner geworden für uns Trialer aber auf jeden Fall etwas zu fahren. 
Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall fahren. 
Also lass uns morgen mal tel Rubel.
Schreiben dann eine Runde SMSs wenn wir einen Termin und Ort haben.
Lg und allen einen schönen Abend.


----------



## luckygambler (31. Oktober 2008)

morgen in die halle wäre grandios! wer nimmt mich mit??


----------



## duro e (31. Oktober 2008)

welche halle und wo ..... ich würde kommen ... müsste mich nru mit einem treffen weil ich ncih weiß wo die ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (31. Oktober 2008)

semmel, ich gehöre zur rund SMS dazu hoffeich ! !!!! bike before gir l!


----------



## luckygambler (31. Oktober 2008)

so wann wollste denn morgen los moppel?


----------



## luckygambler (1. November 2008)

ich weerd dann so zwischen 3 und 4 eintrudeln


----------



## linus93 (1. November 2008)

ich auch 
binn schon so gegen halb drei in der halle


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. November 2008)

Freut euch, ihr habt euch richtig entschieden. Es pieselt hier widerlich und permanent. Ich werde gegen 15 Uhr eintreffen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. November 2008)

Läuft(Fährt) morgen irgendwas? Morgen früh holl ich das Ticket. Also sagt mal an, dann Bau ich das Bike noch morgen früh auf.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (1. November 2008)

Wetter soll morgen ok werden, insofern würd ich sagen Düseldorf City. Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr an den Natursteinen im *Medien Hafen beim Fernsehturm*!! 
Falls das Wetter morgen doch schlecht ist, dann Halle in Köln, ich geh morgen früh nochmal online und mach ne Ansage!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. November 2008)

Mich seid ihr vorerst los...;(


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. November 2008)

Ich werd auch nicht kommen können. Hat sich nun erstmal wieder erledigt mit dem Ausschweifenden Leben in anderen Städten.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. November 2008)

wie bitte ??? wie soll ich das denn alleine hier in der großstadt aushalten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (2. November 2008)

dann komm nach köln in die halle fabi


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. November 2008)

Wer wäre denn mal unter der Woche abends in der Halle? Da ich jeden Tag von Bonn nach Düsseldorf fahren, könnte ich ja in der Halle mal nen Zwischenstop einlegen und noch n Bisschen Feierabendtrial betreiben!


----------



## Luk (3. November 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn mal unter der Woche abends in der Halle? Da ich jeden Tag von Bonn nach Düsseldorf fahren, könnte ich ja in der Halle mal nen Zwischenstop einlegen und noch n Bisschen Feierabendtrial betreiben!



Radl wieder fit ?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. November 2008)

kann mir jemand was über den trialevent am 6.12 sagen?...mir war als wäre da was...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. November 2008)

Nikolaustrial in der Halle in KÃ¶ln/Kalk, kleiner mehr oder weniger SpaÃ-Wettbewerb fÃ¼r alle Fahrer.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. November 2008)

Luk schrieb:


> Radl wieder fit ?



Ja, mehr oder weniger. Hatte noch ne alte Scheibe und Beläge zu Hause, die werd ich heute abend ausprobieren. Mal gucken obs klappt...


----------



## luckygambler (4. November 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn mal unter der Woche abends in der Halle? Da ich jeden Tag von Bonn nach Düsseldorf fahren, könnte ich ja in der Halle mal nen Zwischenstop einlegen und noch n Bisschen Feierabendtrial betreiben!



freitag könnte hinhauen... ich meld mich noch


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. November 2008)

Freitag wird bei mir nix, ich fahr Freitag schon Richtung Bremen!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. November 2008)

Werde mit Cam auf jeden fall dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (4. November 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Werde mit Cam auf jeden fall dabei sein



wo wirst du sein?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. November 2008)

Nikolaustrial


----------



## sophia (5. November 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Nikolaustrial in der Halle in KÃ¶ln/Kalk, kleiner mehr oder weniger SpaÃ-Wettbewerb fÃ¼r alle Fahrer.



da komm ich auch hin! allerdings mit nur einem rad


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. November 2008)

Und ich als Zuschauer *argh*
Nungut, wird ja wieder ordentlich was los sein. Komisch, jedes Jahr wollte ich bisher mitfahren, und jedes Jahr war zu der Zeit mein Rahmen gerissen oder das Rad nicht komplett...  Wer ist daran schuld? Die Illuminaten!? Die Freimauerer?!...oder GOTT selbst!? MisteriÃ¶s..


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. November 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Und ich als Zuschauer *argh*
> Nungut, wird ja wieder ordentlich was los sein. Komisch, jedes Jahr wollte ich bisher mitfahren, und jedes Jahr war zu der Zeit mein Rahmen gerissen oder das Rad nicht komplett...  Wer ist daran schuld? Die Illuminaten!? Die Freimauerer?!...oder GOTT selbst!? MisteriÃ¶s..



Vielleicht ist es ja der bÃ¶se Rahmenriss-Gnom der in der Trialszene umhergeistert und von jetzt auf gleich Deinen Rahmen zerfrisst! Bei mir war er auch schonmal zu Besuch, der Sack...


----------



## luckygambler (7. November 2008)

morgen solls gutes wetter geben.. juhu!!!!
wer wil lbiken?
ich bin ja für düsseldorf landtag solange das wetter noch schön ist.
einfach melden
0172 9020080
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (7. November 2008)

oder ab zur uni und danach zum landtag!!!! geil geil geil :-D


----------



## Rubelnaldo (14. November 2008)

Ihr könnt euch sicherlich denken was ich an einem Freitag fragen will, oder?? Also, macht mal Ansagen. Wetter soll ok werden, man könnte noch draußen fahren. Morgen Düdo fänd ich gut, wer ist dabei?


----------



## linus93 (14. November 2008)

morgen dummdorf find ich schlecht weil ich erst um 2oder drei da sein könnte(ham in der schule tag der offenen tür)
binn für köln am samstag weil wir dan wenn das wetter mist macht in die halle können
micha wir können auch spots gan nahe bei einader nehmen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. November 2008)

jo, also phil hat mich angerufen, wir sollen in die halle kommen! felix kommt wohl auch, also ich bin bei beidem dabei !
und ich werde heute mal nix groß trinken damit ich morgen schön fit bin


----------



## linus93 (14. November 2008)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. November 2008)

bei der halle ? oder draussen ?


----------



## linus93 (14. November 2008)

halle denke ich mal


----------



## sophia (14. November 2008)

halle? AH köln? da bin ich auch...aber morgen!


----------



## luckygambler (14. November 2008)

jo morgen düdo ist gut, aber am betsen schon so um 11 uhr...
aber da hat vo neuch sicher wiede rkeiner bock drauf


----------



## linus93 (19. November 2008)

also wie sihts aus bei euch am we ich kann nur freitag und am samstag nur eingeschränkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. November 2008)

Wetter sieht schlecht aus, also ab in die Halle, wenn die offen ist.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. November 2008)

Ich bin am Freitag denke ich mal in der Halle unterwegs.

Am Wochenende denke ich auch, und ich hoffe dann habe ich etwas zu testen..




*Sie hat auf *


----------



## luckygambler (20. November 2008)

puh soll ja echt ungemütlich werden am we. 
zum glück gibts ja die halle


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (20. November 2008)

Hallo ,

Samstag ist ein Girls Contest und die Halle ist zu.
Einziger Tag der geht ist Freitag.

lg phil


----------



## Rubelnaldo (20. November 2008)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Samstag ist ein Girls Contest und die Halle ist zu.
> Einziger Tag der geht ist Freitag.
> ...



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein Phil, das kannst Du uns nicht antun!!  wie siehts denn Sonntag aus, können wir da fahren?


----------



## bikersemmel (20. November 2008)

Ich überlege noch ob ich morgen in die halle kommen soll.
Ansonsten wäre ich auch Sonntag dabei.


----------



## luckygambler (21. November 2008)

ohjemineee... was ist mit sonntag? 
ich will!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. November 2008)

Ich bin heute und Sonntag in der Halle.


----------



## luckygambler (21. November 2008)

hat sich erledigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. November 2008)

wollt nur schonmal sagen das ich sonntag nicht dabei bin.... bin mega krank


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. November 2008)

Wollt heute eigendlich auch inne Halle mal vorbei schauen aber dieser Contest


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. November 2008)

Komm morgen, da kommen auch ein paar mehr..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. November 2008)

Muss morgen leider schon wieder um 19 uhr in Horrem sein, das lohnt nicht. Werd aber beim Nikolaus Trial aufschlagen


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. November 2008)

da ich nun leider nicht zum Nikolaustrial kommen kann und ich NÄCHSTEN Sonntag eh über Köln fahren könnte würde ich mir dann gerne die Halle angucken. (Es sei denn es ist draussen sowas wie Frühling.) Bitte gebt mal Bescheid ob/von wann bis wann man in die Halle kann, wer alles kommt und so weiter. Filmen werde ich nicht können, ich ziehe gerade um (nach giessen)...


----------



## Luk (23. November 2008)

Die Halle ist heute definitiv auf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. November 2008)

Ja.


----------



## luckygambler (28. November 2008)

was geht am wochenende??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. November 2008)

F.a.h.r.r.a.d.!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. November 2008)

geht was morgen ? bin noch am überlegen...

@grillmaster   hör dir mal das lied an klich mich

güße moppel


----------



## luckygambler (11. Dezember 2008)

Samstag in die Halle??
Wenn nur einer fährt werde ich da sein!


----------



## sophia (12. Dezember 2008)

ich bin am samstag mit noch einem einradfahrer der auch beim nikolaus trial war in der halle. fahren aber erst noch im mediapark.kommen so gegen nachmittag
wer kommt noch alles?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. Dezember 2008)

Da ich am Samstag morgen warscheinlich in Bonn noch arbeite  werde ich wohl auf der Rückfahrt mal in der Halle vorbeikommen! 
Bis dann...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Dezember 2008)

mit oder ohne rad ?


----------



## sophia (12. Dezember 2008)

ab wann kann man samstags in den trial bereich? wie in den skatepark ab 15 uhr?
wir wollen vorher noch im mediapark fahren und müssten wissen wann wir in die halle können damit wir nicht 5 stunden draußen erfrieren


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. Dezember 2008)

normalerweise kann man in den Trial Bereich auch erst ab 15:00Uhr soweit ich weiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sophia (12. Dezember 2008)

hmm ja..das letzte mal waren wir schon um 14 uhr da und 2 andere einradfahrer waren schon ab 13 uhr da...
aber dann kommen wir wohl erst um 15 uhr


----------



## luckygambler (13. Dezember 2008)

also ich werd dann so zwischen 2 und 3 eintrudeln.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey 

ruft am besten morgen so 14.30 an ich weiß nicht ob überhaupt was aufgebaut ist da ich seit Samstag im Bett liege da ich mir ein Nerv an der Wirbelsäulen eingeklemmt habe.
Daher ruft vorher an ob ihr radeln könnt.

Oder meldet euch morgen mal bei mir kann das vll Tel mit meiner Kollegin abklären.

0178/7964826

MfG Phil


----------



## luckygambler (13. Dezember 2008)

wer würde denn heut kommen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiÃ ja nicht, was ihr heute so gemacht habt, aber die Einradler und ich hatten heute einen schÃ¶nen Tag in der Halle..nur von euch keine Spur!?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. Dezember 2008)

wieder krank...


----------



## luckygambler (14. Dezember 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> ..nur von euch keine Spur!?



ich hab ja extra vorher gefragt....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Dezember 2008)

Werd Samstag inne KAlk Halle aufschlagen. Ob mit Trial oder Street weiß ich noch nicht genau. Komm ich ab 15 Uhr erst rein oder wie schaut das da jetzt aus?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Dezember 2008)

Ab 15 UHR.


Wen es interssiert:
KÃ¶lns Himmel ist heute komplett wolkenlos, nur blau wohin man sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (20. Dezember 2008)

Ist morgen jemand in der halle in Köln?
Kann man dort morgen fahren?

LG Semmel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Dezember 2008)

Mir gelÃ¼stet es nach Uni/KÃ¶ln..
Morgiges Regenrisiko liegt bei 8%.
Ich weiÃ nur nicht wie es dort aussieht, da es ja ein "nomaler" Tag ist,..


----------



## luckygambler (22. Dezember 2008)

okay, da kaum jemand nach essen will, fahr ich auch gern nach köln!
treffen am hbf?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Dezember 2008)

*Heute KÃ¶ln,*
Fahrplan: Etwas City, dann zur Uni.
Treffpunkt HBF 12:30.

Hier ist's bewÃ¶lkt aber auf jedenfall trocken heute

Martin


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Dezember 2008)

sooo ihr nudeln.... 13uhr HBF köln !!!!

werde auch da sein mit noch nem anderen


----------



## jan_hl (24. Dezember 2008)

Ist die Tage was geplant? Bin die ganze Woche in Bonn und suche jemanden der mir sagt, was ich beim Bunnyhop falsch mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Dezember 2008)

Da bist Du genau in der richtigen Stadt bei genau der richtigen Person 

Schreib mal Levelboss an.


----------



## doc-trialer (25. Dezember 2008)

Inwiefern kann man denn zwischen den Tagen in der Abenteuerhalle fahren? Gibts da feste Zeiten? Ist da am Rand des Skateparks dauerhaft was aufgebaut jetzt? 
Trialen im warmen, das wärs...


----------



## bikersemmel (25. Dezember 2008)

wie siehts aus mit Sonntag in der Halle fahren?
Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. Dezember 2008)

am tag davor erstmal werl semmel !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2008)

Halle!? Pack die SonnencrÃ©me aus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hÃ¤tte nichts dagegen, wenn unter der Woche was los wÃ¤re, habe noch knapp eine Woche frei.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Januar 2009)

da heute so wunderschönes wetter ist, fahren luckygambler, grillmaster, ich, domme, + 2unbekannte in düsseldorf!
14uhr heinrich heine platz

meine nummer ist 015122894336


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schlÃ¤pp' mich auch rÃ¼ber zu euch


----------



## bikersemmel (3. Januar 2009)

kommt morgen jemand mit in die halle?


----------



## linus93 (4. Januar 2009)

heute gib es harte männer trial in der kölner city mit mir und martin wer bock hat ruft einfach mal bei einen von uns an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Januar 2009)

Genau, heute eine kleine gediegene Runde durch die KÃ¶lner Innenstadt.

Einfach melden wer Lust hat.
14 Uhr Rheinpromenade.


----------



## luckygambler (10. Januar 2009)

Domme und ich wollen gleich in die Halle.
Noch jemand?
Weiss jemand ob die heut auch auf ist?
Nicht, dass wir umsonst da sind.
Gruss


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Januar 2009)

*NÃ¤chsten Sonntag*, steht jetzt schon fest aufgrund einiger wichtiger Dinge , geht es wieder in die *Halle*!
_Axel, Fabian, Domme und ich werden schonmal da sein_.

Einfach mal melden wer wieder Lust auf eine grÃ¶Ãere Runde hat in Eis&Schnee freien RÃ¤umlichkeiten.

Martin


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. Januar 2009)

heute halle köln ! 15uhr !
dabei sind bis jetzt, martin,linus,domme,ich


----------



## linus93 (18. Januar 2009)

fabi bring bitte redbull mit ich binn müde


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Januar 2009)

...!


----------



## luckygambler (18. Januar 2009)

ich msuste arbeiten. wars denn schön?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. Januar 2009)

bilder kommen hoffe ich morgen, stimmts domme ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Januar 2009)

Ich warne euch!


Das kÃ¶nnt ihr mir nicht antun!        

Was sollen denn die Leute denken!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Januar 2009)

Klar kommen morgen alle Bilder. Alle Bilder Martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2009)

Ich will morgen, also streng genommen heute , mal einen Ausritt machen.

In KÃ¶ln ist und bleibt es nach dem Wetterbericht definitiv trocken 

Lasst hÃ¶ren.


----------



## bike-show.de (24. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich will morgen, also streng genommen heute , mal einen Ausritt machen.
> 
> In KÃ¶ln ist und bleibt es nach dem Wetterbericht definitiv trocken
> 
> Lasst hÃ¶ren.



WÃ¤re dabei, aber erst so gegen 15-16 Uhr. HÃ¤tte mal wieder Lust auf Halle. Ist da heute jemand?


----------



## luckygambler (24. Januar 2009)

wie wärs mit düsseldorf?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2009)

Ganz schlecht 

Ich fÃ¤nd KÃ¶ln/Uni und/oder City geil!?  Halle wÃ¤re jetzt etwas oft gewesen, zumindest fÃ¼r den Rest, Basti.

Sorry Leute, dass ich nicht auf SMS o.Ã. antworte, aber ich habe kein Guthaben mehr...


----------



## bike-show.de (24. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich fÃ¤nd KÃ¶ln/Uni und/oder City geil!



Ich bin schon in der NÃ¤he der Uni. Wie wÃ¤rs mit 15 Uhr auf dem Uni-Platz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (24. Januar 2009)

köln uni klingt auch gut. war schliesslich noch nie dort.
wollen wir uns am kölner hbf treffen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2009)

Ja alles klar, 15 Uhr Uni!

Chris, ist zwar 200% nicht mein Weg, kann dich aber abholen   14:30 HBF?

Was ist mit dir, Fabiiiiiiiii?


----------



## luckygambler (24. Januar 2009)

also gut! dann 14:30 köln hbf!
vorne in der halle zur domseite??


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Januar 2009)

ich bin heute mit rubel in düsseldorf an der uni!
meine nummer
 015122894336


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2009)

Nichts seid ihr, unsere Uni ist besser 

Bis denne.


----------



## linus93 (28. Januar 2009)

so linus ist mal wieder in köln
was steht am we so an??
will fahren


----------



## Rubelnaldo (28. Januar 2009)

linus93 schrieb:


> so linus ist mal wieder in köln
> was steht am we so an??
> will fahren



Wetter soll ganz ok sein, daher könnte man draussen ne Runde drehen. Düsseldorf geht natürlich immer, evtl könnte man auch mal in Köln inner City fahren. Aber nicht wieder dieses "10KM zum nächsten Spot" gefahre....


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Januar 2009)

für alles offen  aber wir könnten auch mal nach essen heizen, ich mag das dort sehr


----------



## linus93 (28. Januar 2009)

wen du fähst und in köln einsammelst nartürlich gerne


----------



## Rubelnaldo (30. Januar 2009)

So ihr Knechte, hier mein Vorschlag:

morgen, Samstag, treffen wir uns so gegen 13:00Uhr vorm Dom. Dann ne Runde Domplatte, dann Bisschen untem am Rhein rumspielen, dann vielleicht nochmal zum Rudolfplatz, dann noch n Kölsch trinken und das wars dann!
Wer spielt mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (30. Januar 2009)

ich werde vermutlich morgen sowieso in köln sein.
dann schaue ich mal ne runde vorbei!
gruss


----------



## linus93 (30. Januar 2009)

das ist gut muss aber irgend wie voher noch mein rad und neue trial vans hollen zur not komm ich mit einen rad weninger


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Januar 2009)

rubel, also wegen dem kölsch reden wir beide nochmal ne runde im auto...
und du musst morgen fahren 
bin heute nix trinken, von mir aus können wir und schon um 10uhr treffen 

moppel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2009)

Ihr SÃ¤cke, ich komme auch! 

Wetter wird der hammer, keine Wolke soll am Himmel sein!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Januar 2009)

Hat sich wieder rumgesprochen das ich morgen D-Dorf fahren wollte, ich merks schon. Alle hauen ab nach Köln 
Aber ist ok, bin auch nicht nachtragend...Ich kann nur schwer vergessen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2009)

Das war von langer Hand geplant, keiner mag dich wegen deinem KÃ¶rpergeruch.

=)










Komm nach KÃ¶ln! Ãber uns lacht die Sonne, Ã¼ber D-Dorf...


----------



## duro e (30. Januar 2009)

haha martin der war gemein ...


----------



## luckygambler (30. Januar 2009)

Ich komme morgen halt auch "vom anderen Ufer" und werde euch da irgendwo Suchen.
Zuerst bin ich aber noch in Ehrenfeld.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (31. Januar 2009)

sooo meine herren, ich bin definitiv dabei und die cam diesmal auch bei diesem wetter.
ALSO ZIEH DAS NIPPELSHIRT AN LINUS !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (31. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei und Phil auch. Und wir werden nicht an der Domplatte und nicht am Rhein fahren.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2009)

Allzeit bereit!


----------



## linus93 (7. Februar 2009)

so das ist kein vorschlag sondern die einzige möklichkeit befor die welt unter geht zu trialen
so ab drei in der halle wer spielt mit??


----------



## bikersemmel (7. Februar 2009)

Ich würde morgen mitkommen.
Also wer kommt sonst noch am Sonntag  ab 3Uhr in die Halle.
Euch heute schonmal viel Spaß.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (7. Februar 2009)

bin krank erkältet


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre nacher ein wenig in der Stadt, falls jemand nicht weiÃ was er tun soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (12. Februar 2009)

das we steht an ich weiß nichts zu wetter aber ich weiß das ich noch nichts vor hab, also??


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Februar 2009)

ich hab wahrscheinlich morgen schon was vor


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Februar 2009)

Probefahrt steht an, gelle?


----------



## linus93 (14. Februar 2009)

schaut mal raus die sonne schein (zumindist in kölle) regen warscheilichkeit 4% aber kalt also was steht an heut (morgen soll es regnen)


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. Februar 2009)

muss noch was am 24" basteln und blumen kaufen. dann die bude KRASS aufräumen und um 19uhr erwartet mich meine freundin ... ^^ also keine zeit heute sorry 

aber es geht bestimmt morgen etwas habe ich gehört


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Februar 2009)

Linus und ich treffen uns um 14.00 an der Rheinpromenade in KÃ¶ln, und fahren dann auch noch etwas in den Rheinparkt und in Deutz, wenn das Wetter so hammer bleibt 
Also auch reichlich Natur dabei.

Wer kommt?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. Februar 2009)

erstmal Helau meine lieben Freunde  ^^

da uns nun ein verlängertes wochenende bevorsteht und das wetter beschissen ist ausser morgen, müssen wir uns etwas überlegen wie wir trotzdem viel radfahren können mit viel spaß 

also ich wäre dafür das wir morgen(samstag) draussen fahren da es nicht regnen soll, nur WO ? in düsseldorf ist es unmöglich wegen den ganzen karnevallisten....

also sagt an, essen vielleicht ? oder irgendein naturgelände ?

gruß moppelkopp


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Februar 2009)

KostÃ¼miertes Trialen in KÃ¶ln? 


-edit-

Fabi, Chris, Linus und ich fahren heute entgegen des Wetters drauÃen und zeigen der Natur was wir kÃ¶nnen!

14 Uhr HBF KÃ¶ln


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. Februar 2009)

wo fährt man denn heute ?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Februar 2009)

die woche ist schon wieder rum und mein rad will in bewegung gesetzt werden, wo fahren wir ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (28. Februar 2009)

also ich binn heute in der halle bissel höhen reißen und einrad fahren
morgen gibs ne einrad trial session in kölle (ne kleine aber feine) wer seine kleine horizont erweitern will ist eingeladen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Februar 2009)

wie viel uhr heute und wie lange bleibste ? vielleicht komme ich auch !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Februar 2009)

Bei dem Wetter und diesem Rad, Fabi!?


----------



## JP Trialer (28. Februar 2009)

Geht morgen was bei euch?

wir haben 1 auto und Radgeile fahrer.

Und eig. wollten wir ins Felsenmeer aber da fehlen uns die Infos


----------



## eisbaerin (1. März 2009)

Einrad Trial in Köln

War das heute?

Ich krieg nichts mehr mit seit mein Einrad zerlegt is. Muss endlich neuen Reifen drauf haben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2009)

Angesichts des katastrophalen Wetters geht es heute in die Halle!
Linus und meine Wenigkeit werden schonmal da sein 

Martin


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. März 2009)

ich würde auch gerne kommen, doch muss ich noch meinem bruder beim umzug helfen, wie lange bleibt ihr denn ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2009)

Das schaffst Du doch bis 15 UHR!
Halt dich ran Fabi!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. März 2009)

morgen Düsseldorf session um 14 uhr am Graf-Adolfplatz( ich glaube der heißt so) es ist der platz wo immer die meisten zuschauer sind ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2009)

So sieht's aus, gutes Wetter ist bestellt (Sonne, 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit=T-Shirt) und der KÃ¶lner Kern anwesend.
Oberhausen ist auch dabei.

Alternativ zum Platz kann man sich vorher vor dem HBF treffen.

Der Platz ist der mit dem Pavilion in der Mitte Fabi?

Martin


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. März 2009)

jo genau, wenn du magst treffen wir uns am HBF


----------



## linus93 (7. März 2009)

so sonnen creme drauf und ab in verbotene land


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. März 2009)

Wir kommen auch mal ins Dorf. Weiß einer ob der Herr Rubel nicht auch will?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. März 2009)

Jemand mit Geld auf seinem Handy und der entsprechenden Nummer kann ihn ja mal aus dem Bett klingeln


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. März 2009)

sooo meine damen, morgen ist scheiss wetter und ich hab schon um 13uhr feierabend 

sollen wir morgen etwas in der halle fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (12. März 2009)

ja laut wetter de ist es gut aber ich hab in die nicht so das vertauen
ja halle wäre nett muss da eh hinn


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. März 2009)

shit^^ hab mich nun mit meiner freundin verabredet für morgen... was schreibst du auch so spät  aber samstag können wir fahren


----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. März 2009)

so meine damen, meine freundin lässt mich morgen schon früh ausm bett, so früh dass Rubel , Lange und meine wenigkeit morgen um 12Uhr in Düsseldorf radfahren !
wäre doch cool wenn wir bei dem wetter was zusammen kriegen !

ruft mich einfach an...

moppel


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. März 2009)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> ...morgen um 12Uhr in Düsseldorf radfahren !
> l



Mann ist doch Wochenende 

Hab noch einen "Anfänger" im schlepptau und 2 Dirt Fahrer. Werden vlt. nur zuanfang da sein und Später auch was für die suchen.
Aber gibt ja noch Handys wo ich dich Anrufen kann


----------



## luckygambler (13. März 2009)

yeah korrekt, morgen radfahrn!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (14. März 2009)

so is es... 12 Uhr an der Oberkasseler Brücke. Danach Richtung City. Wer später dazustoßen will, meine Handy Nummer habt ihr ja...


----------



## linus93 (19. März 2009)

hallo leibe porno freunde 
der mit den adamant presentiert
den absoluten wochenend kracher
geiles wetter ist am start wie sihts mit euch aus ich binn für einen schönen großen spass

nartürlich  bei EXTASEFILM


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. März 2009)

wir brauchen mal was neues und was nicht weit weg ist ^^


----------



## linus93 (19. März 2009)

ja aber auf alten schiffen lernt man segeln


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. März 2009)

Perfektes Spanien-Wetter Ã¼ber KÃ¶ln!
SHIRT ausm Schrank und ab nach KÃ¶ln, City!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (20. März 2009)

nein martin FKK


----------



## linus93 (20. März 2009)

also ich und martin werden morgen auf jedenfall in kölle unterwegs sein 
also kommt mal schön rüber hier, denn nach düsseldorf fahren können wir uns nicht leisten
denke mal so ab 1 solte was steil gehen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. März 2009)

Quatschkopf, realistische 14uhr sollten den SchlafmÃ¼tzen und mir gerechtwerden


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. März 2009)

uni oder rhein ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. März 2009)

HÃ¤tte schon nochmal Lust etwas in der Stadt, und dann je nach dem Richtung Rheinpark oder keine Ahnung wo, wo schÃ¶n was los ist


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. März 2009)

ok, dann eben so, aber nimm mal einer von euch die cam mit ...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. März 2009)

WO DENN NUN ??? treffpunkt ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. März 2009)

Was los Leute, Bikini-Wetterchen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. März 2009)

14Uhr Köln --> Rhein --> am stein wasserlauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (21. März 2009)

Sonntag treffen wir uns um eins am Landschaftspark in Duisburg.
Wer kommt noch?
Benedikt, Fabian und ich sind bisher dabei.

LG Semmel


----------



## Rubelnaldo (27. März 2009)

Wieder die gleiche Frage an einem Freitag: was geht am WE?
Morgen (Samstag) wollte ich mal in der Halle vorbeischauen. 
Sonntag soll das Wetter gut werden, da bin ich für ne Runde in Düsseldorf!! 

Wer wäre dabei??


----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. März 2009)

wenn radfahren dann nur sonntag, sonst kann ich nicht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. März 2009)

...aber sowas von anwesend!


----------



## bikersemmel (27. März 2009)

dann sag mal eine Zeit an für Sonntag. 
Nicht zu früh, bin Sa noch feiern.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. März 2009)

Morgen wÃ¤re also ersteinmal Halle an der Reihe, bei dem Wetter auch sinnvoll. Michael, Linus und ich sind wohl sicher dabei.
15 Uhr.

Sonntag wÃ¤ren die KÃ¶lner (ca.3 Mann)und 2/3 der DÃ¼sseldorfer fÃ¼r KÃ¶ln, zwecks Trialen, WarenÃ¼bergabe und Ticket/Geldmangel. Wetter soll passen, auch wenn Wetter.de den Sonntag einfach mal vergessen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. März 2009)

ticketmangel ? das problem habe ich auch..... ^^ muss man eben mal in den sauren apfel beissen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. März 2009)

So, Wetter fÃ¼r KÃ¶ln wird passen und man ist zu HÃ¶chstleistungen motiviert, wie der Tag heute, bzw. eig. schonwieder gestern, gezeigt hat.

Bei aller Planung *DENKT AN DIE UMSTELLUNG DER UHREN AUF SOMMERZEIT!*

So bedenked meine BrÃ¼der, da die Uhr eine Stunde vorgestellt wird, ist es auch eine Stunde lÃ¤nger hell--> Wir kÃ¶nnen auch erst gegen 14 Uhr/15 Uhr starten


----------



## Rubelnaldo (29. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> So, Wetter fÃ¼r KÃ¶ln wird passen und man ist zu HÃ¶chstleistungen motiviert, wie der Tag heute, bzw. eig. schonwieder gestern, gezeigt hat.
> 
> Bei aller Planung *DENKT AN DIE UMSTELLUNG DER UHREN AUF SOMMERZEIT!*
> 
> So bedenked meine BrÃ¼der, da die Uhr eine Stunde vorgestellt wird, ist es auch eine Stunde lÃ¤nger hell--> Wir kÃ¶nnen auch erst gegen 14 Uhr/15 Uhr starten



bin dabei. wÃ¼rde sagen 15Uhr am HBF KÃ¶ln??? Martin, ich ruf Dich gleich nochmal an...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. März 2009)

Ja, passt! Wetter ist in Ordung, nur einige potenzielle Regenwolken am Himmel, aber keine groÃe Gefahr 

Fabi kommt auch, kann sich aber wegen einem Rechner-Montage-Problem nicht melden


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. April 2009)

Normalerweise würde an einem Freitag um diese Uhrzeit von mir eine Frage kommen. Aber heute gibt es keine Frage, sondern eine Ansage!
Michael sagt: morgen um 15:00Uhr Düsseldorf City! Wer ist dabei??


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. April 2009)

Düsseldorf ?  was sagt denn die crew aus oberhausen oder Essen ?


----------



## linus93 (3. April 2009)

so
ich binn die nächste wocher weg 
boarden wünscher euch viel spaß in der sonne und froher ostern


----------



## luckygambler (4. April 2009)

hallo
ich fahre morgen in ddorf bissel rum
wer is dabei?
gruss


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. April 2009)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hallo
> ich fahre morgen in ddorf bissel rum
> wer is dabei?
> gruss



wenn ich den Vodka heute abend gut vertrage, dann bin ich dabei!! Unter welcher Nummer erreicht man Dich?


----------



## luckygambler (5. April 2009)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> wenn ich den Vodka heute abend gut vertrage, dann bin ich dabei!! Unter welcher Nummer erreicht man Dich?



hi!
die nummer die du von mir hast ist schon richtig, nur konnte ich gestern nicht.
aber heute wie gesagt gerne. 
gruss

ps erreichen könnt ihr mich unter

düsseldorf-54357650


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (5. April 2009)

HI, heute wird im Landschaftspark Duisburg gefahren.
Treffen uns um halb zwei am Parkplatz.

Jan, Benedikt und ich sind schon dabei.
Bis gleich.


----------



## luckygambler (5. April 2009)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (5. April 2009)

heute geschlossen wegen gestern!!


----------



## duro e (9. April 2009)

hat wer in den nächsten tagen zeit zum biken , hab mir nrw ticket gekauft und würd mal gern etwas die geilen spots checken .


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. April 2009)

fährt einer noch von euch fahrrad ? ....


----------



## duro e (11. April 2009)

ich wollte montag nach stadtlohn , chris wollt ja soweit ich weiß auch hehe , wäre cool wenn noch wer kommen würde .


----------



## linus93 (12. April 2009)

so vom schnee auf den asphalt
binn wieder da
was liegt an 
man hat ja ferien


----------



## Luk (12. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern,

wir sind heute gegen 14 Uhr in Ddorf an den Steinen am Landtag.
Wer kommt der kommt.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. April 2009)

sooo sau geil das du sau dich mal meldest ^^ dann bin ich doch auch mal heute in D-Dorf mit einem rollendem fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk (12. April 2009)

Naja, hilft ja nix, der Speck muss weg!!


----------



## bikersemmel (12. April 2009)

bin heute leider nicht dabei.
Wie sieht es bei euch mit Ostermonta aus?
Vorschlag:
1.
nochmal Düsseldorf: 14 uhr am Landtag.
2.
Bochum Uni: 14 uhr an der Uni (große Freifläche im Unigelände)  und dann ab zum Flusslauf mit den großen Steinmauern.

überlegt euch bis morgen was.
LG 
Semmel


----------



## duro e (12. April 2009)

wie fahren denn morgen die züge , hätte richtig bock zu radeln , fahren die wieder normal , eventuell würde ich nach düsseldoof kommen , müsste mich aber wegen meiner ortskenntnisse mit einem am bahnhof treffen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. April 2009)

Je nach Wetterlage und Laune bin ich dann auch morgen in D-Dorf am Start


----------



## duro e (12. April 2009)

also , ich komme morgen d-doof , ich müsst mich nur mit irgendwem treffen hehe .


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. April 2009)

ddorf ist doch ********


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk (12. April 2009)

Wenn mein Fuß morgen wieder abgeschwollen ist würde ich noch mal nach Ddorf kommen.
Hab ihm heute mal wieder umgeschlagen.


----------



## bikersemmel (12. April 2009)

Hi also da ich wahrscheinlich die Nacht in Düsseldorf verbringen werde, werde ich schon etwas früher am Treffpunkt sein. jeder der sonst noch früher kommt, kann sich bei mir melden.

Also bis morgen.

@LUk: kannst du mir morgen noch kurz schreiben ob du kommst.


----------



## duro e (12. April 2009)

also laut deutsche bahn wird mein zug um 13,15uhr am hbf in ddorf eintreffen , semmel , kannst mich nicht von da abholen eventuell? hab da keine ortskenntnisse hehe


----------



## Luk (12. April 2009)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> ...
> @LUk: kannst du mir morgen noch kurz schreiben ob du kommst.



Ich schreib Dir morgen ne SMS.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. April 2009)

Holla,

ich schließe mich dann mal der kleinen Versammlung mit an. Hoffe Alex Du ließt das noch. Lass vor dem Bahnhof treffen in Düsseldorf. Fahren dann zusammen dahin

015114982481

gruß
Domme


----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. April 2009)

ich komme auch, nimmt einer cam mit ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. April 2009)

Dennis hat die D60 im Gepäck.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. April 2009)

wo und wann ist denn eigentlich treffpunkt ?


----------



## linus93 (26. April 2009)

wie sihts den heute mit köln aus


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. April 2009)

linus93 schrieb:


> wie sihts den heute mit köln aus



Wenn der Rest nicht eingebrochen ist, steht Köln noch.Hab bald wieder Ticket. Dann komm ich euch dahinten wieder Terroriesieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Mai 2009)

Heute ist KÃ¶ln fÃ¼r MÃ¤nner dran, denn:
26Â°C, pralle Sonne, Spotting mit ein wenig Radfahren zum Rheinpark, wo dann auch in endlich wieder gefÃ¼llten Teichen etwas mehr feuchtes VergnÃ¼gen dabei sein kann, Natur, Stadt bedingt durch reichlich Leute.

Die Zen-Master erwarten reichlich Gefolge, die den Weg der Faust gehen wollen und auf dem Pfad der Weisheit wandeln wollen!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. Mai 2009)

ich komme ! wann und wo treffpunkt ?

rubel wir fahren mit deiner karre, ich hab nen kater


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Mai 2009)

Steht frei, aber es wÃ¤re nicht schlecht, etwas spÃ¤ter anzufangen, weil man sonst eig. nurnoch am Ãlen ist..


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. Mai 2009)

wo ist denn genau der rheinpark und was ist mit bikeshow basti ?


----------



## linus93 (2. Mai 2009)

also der reihn park ist da wo der reihn parkt
nein ist wenn du vom bahnhof bzw. dom auf die andere reihnseite fährst
und dann links herum am reihn entlag bis da nen park kommt
mit dem auto am besten im tanzbrunen parken
ich würde vorschlagen so ab 2 ??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Mai 2009)

14 Uhr KÃ¶ln/Rheinpromenade, da kann man sich nicht verfehlen.
Dann rÃ¼ber.


----------



## linus93 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo freunde der eletronischentanzmusik
wer wer am samstag oder sonntag in köln dabei
kann nur einen tag fahren dan der wünderbaren abschlusprüfungen


----------



## Rubelnaldo (13. Mai 2009)

linus93 schrieb:


> Hallo freunde der eletronischentanzmusik
> wer wer am samstag oder sonntag in köln dabei
> kann nur einen tag fahren dan der wünderbaren abschlusprüfungen



Also wenn Du in Deiner Abschlussprüfung so ne beschissene Rechtschreibung hinlegst, dann kannste Dir gleich selber ne dicke 6 drunter malen  
Also ich wäre dabei... wo wollt ihr denn fahren? Ich schlage mal Samstag vor. Da ich Samstag abend saufen gehe, bin ich Sonntag evtl tot


----------



## linus93 (13. Mai 2009)

ja den plan hab ich auch micha mit samstag abend
media park volksgarten so die runde wäre mal wieder cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (14. Mai 2009)

linus93 schrieb:


> ja den plan hab ich auch micha mit samstag abend
> media park volksgarten so die runde wäre mal wieder cool



Ihr wart doch neulich im Rheinpark oder so?? Wie ist es denn da, geht da was?? Was ist denn im Volksgarten nochmal?


----------



## linus93 (14. Mai 2009)

reihnpark kann sehr geil sein aber nich am wochenende wenn sich die griller um jeden meter prügeln


----------



## bikersemmel (14. Mai 2009)

Sa wäre ich auch abei.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Mai 2009)

Gut Linus, dann mach mal ne Ansage für morgen!!! Uhrzeit, bitte nich vor 14:00 Uhr....


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Mai 2009)

ich muss um 18uhr zu hause sein !

sonst bin ich dabei mädels


----------



## linus93 (15. Mai 2009)

also ansage
samstag um 13 uhr vorm hbf wer versoffen oder zuspät ist
hat pech oder ruft mich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Mai 2009)

Nun sei nicht so hart 
Ich denke 14 UHR HBF ist Ansage genug.
Regenrisiko morgen 15%+Sonne.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Mai 2009)

rubel und ich fahren so gegen kurz nach eins los !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2009)

Passt 
Bringt Kleingeld fÃ¼r Eis mit, nettes Wetterchen


----------



## lichtfaenger (17. Mai 2009)

[FONT="]Moin zusammen

Erstens - ich bin kein trial fahrer (aber ich bewundere Euch)
zweitens - ich brauch Euch.

Für ein fotoprojekt - hier im pott - ist eins meiner bildthemen "trial in der stadt" - 

Dafür brauch ich 2-3 fahrer/innen - die mir ihre lieblingsecke zeigen - um dort ein gutes foto zu bauen - in aktion. 
Ihr kriegt davon gute grossprints.
Zuerst würd ich mich gerne mit den beteiligten beim kaffe - wein oder bier zusammensetzen und das foto und den hintergrund des projekts zu besprechen.

Ich bin fotoredakteur einer großen tageszeitung - das projekt ist aber ein freies - d.h. es hat mit zeitung nix zu tun.

Bitte helft mir.

Fragen an Paul

01715454928 [EMAIL="[email protected]"]*[email protected]*[/EMAIL][/FONT]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Mai 2009)

HÃ¶rt sich interessant an, wird sich doch sicherlich jemand finden.


----------



## schmitti (17. Mai 2009)

Servus ihr da oben

Ich werde im august für 2 jahre von hier vom bodensee nach köln ziehen und ne schule besuchen. da ich noch keine wohnung hab, dacht ich frag ich einfach hier mal nach ob jemand ZUFÄLLIG auszieht oder jemanden kennt der nen nachmieter sucht? irgendwas zwischen dem 15.07. und 15.08 wäre super. 1-2 zimmer für max. 400 warm.
Bis auf in ca 2 monaten aufm rad 

grüße
simon


----------



## lichtfaenger (18. Mai 2009)

*Moin Zusammen

Hat da keiner lust zu - sich professionell fotografieren zu lassen?

Lg paul

Da ich öfter danach gefragt wurde - die fotos müssen im ruhrgebiet - also zwischen Duisburg und Dortmund gemacht werden.
*


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Mai 2009)

lichtfaenger schrieb:


> *Moin Zusammen
> 
> Hat da keiner lust zu - sich professionell fotografieren zu lassen?
> 
> ...



check mal Deine Email Inbox (bei AOL), da sollte ne Mail von mir drin sein


----------



## misanthropia (18. Mai 2009)

@lichtfänger. schreib mal dazu, dass du Fotos im Bereich zwischen Dortmund und Duisburg machen willst. Danach fragt dich wahrscheinlihc eh jeder


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. Mai 2009)

was geht denn jetzt am donnerstag so ab ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (20. Mai 2009)

ich wär dabei. wie wärs mit Landschaftsparkt *ab 15Uhr*.
Muss vorher noch Kaffeeklatschen mit Familie.

Bisher kommen Benne und ich.

Wer schließt sich an?


----------



## misanthropia (20. Mai 2009)

ich


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. Mai 2009)

wenn uncle rubel dabei ist bin ich auch dabei 
na rubel was sagste ?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. Mai 2009)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> wenn uncle rubel dabei ist bin ich auch dabei
> na rubel was sagste ?



Uncle Rubel sagt, dass er an diesem WE keinen Bock mehr auf lange Trips hat, bin grad aus München zurück (in 4,5 Stunden ).
Wie siehts morgen aus??


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Mai 2009)

ja leute, wie siehts heute aus ?
also düsseldorf, essen oder kölle ? ich denke das sind für uncle rubel keine langen trips  ^^


----------



## linus93 (23. Mai 2009)

also ich geh gleich ins stadion
köln gegen bochum
aber morgen wäre köln oder so ganz nett


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Mai 2009)

Heute sind wir an der Uni, Basti, bist Du wieder im schÃ¶nen KÃ¶ln? Bzw. wann wieder?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juni 2009)

Heute ein bisschen Radfahren in der Halle. Wer Lust hat, kommt.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. Juni 2009)

wie siehts morgen, Sonntag, aus? Fabian und ich hatten überlegt Bisschen in Düsseldorf zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (9. Juni 2009)

Hey leute 
wäre cool wenn nen paar (besonder könig moppel) am donerstag so ab 3 hinter der halle wären (gib autos, dicke baustämme und vieles mehr)
kommt ein herr der wenn ich richtig informiert bin bewegungs analüse macht 
und segways 
der wollt mal trial sehn
also 
dies wärs


----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. Juni 2009)

naja, ich bekomme morgen hohen besuch aus der botschaft anch hause ^^ da sollte ich eigentlich zu hause sein....   was für zeiten gingen denn noch  und kommt der mit den geräten zu 100% ? ich würde noch nen kollegen mitm kamel mitbringen


----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. Juni 2009)

hm bei regen könnte man aber auch in die halle oder?


----------



## linus93 (11. Juni 2009)

kla kann man bei regen in die halle
moppel ich denke mal der kommt nicht eifach so den weiten weg


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Juni 2009)

fahre kurz nach halb vier hier los


----------



## linus93 (11. Juni 2009)

moppel dan fahr aber schnell
binn ab 3
da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (14. Juni 2009)

heute steht bei mir martin und nen geheimnisvollen dritten köln auf den plan
zeit und ort ist noch offen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. Juni 2009)

dann sag mal zeit und ort !


----------



## Luk (15. Juni 2009)

Morgen am Dienstag ab 18.30/19.00 Uhr Düsseldorf 
Startpunkt: Landtag/Steine 
von da aus Richtung City


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Juni 2009)

18.30Uhr ??? dumm ?  so spääät ?
aber okaaayyy, dann soll es auch nicht mehr regnen


----------



## Schnagelz (17. Juni 2009)

huhu

wo fahrt ihr denn immer so in Düsseldorf und umgebung?
ist der Treffpunkt Landtag hier? http://www.bing.com/maps/#JndoZXJlMT1QbGF0eitkZXMrTGFuZHRhZ3MrMSZiYj01MS4yMzY4Nzk0MDE0NTclN2U2LjgwNTAwMDMwNTE3NTc4JTdlNTEuMTk5MDMxNzUwODg3OSU3ZTYuNzE5ODU2MjYyMjA3MDQ=


würd gern auch ma vorbei kommen und ma ein wenig zu oder abschaun 

wo find ich den nen guten Anfänger spot? sollte nach möglichkeit nicht direkt in der city oder so sein. Will grad erst anfang und brauch noch kein Publikum ^^


edit: noch besser wäre Duisburg oder Oberhausen und umgebung.(ich komme aus Wesel) Hab aber noch nicht gesehn das da jmd von euch unterwegs ist


Gruß Schnagelz


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. Juni 2009)

Schnagelz schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> wo fahrt ihr denn immer so in Düsseldorf und umgebung?
> ist der Treffpunkt Landtag hier? http://www.bing.com/maps/#JndoZXJlMT1QbGF0eitkZXMrTGFuZHRhZ3MrMSZiYj01MS4yMzY4Nzk0MDE0NTclN2U2LjgwNTAwMDMwNTE3NTc4JTdlNTEuMTk5MDMxNzUwODg3OSU3ZTYuNzE5ODU2MjYyMjA3MDQ=
> ...



Servus,
ja, der Spot auf der Karte ist der Landtag in Düsseldorf. Da sind wir auch ab und zu unterwegs, ist aber eher schwierig zum Anfangen. Der beste Spot an der Oberkasseleer Brücke wurde leider vor Kurzem beseitigt  fahren jetzt meistens in der Düsseldorfer City (mit "wir" sind die aus Düsseldorf gemeint, es gibt noch andere aus Oberhausen und dem restlichen Pott).


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Juni 2009)

Holla,

komm aus Oberhauesn und bin des öfteren in duisburg und ab und zu mal in D-dorf. Am Sonntag wollte ich fahren gehen. Mal sehen, kannst mich gerne mal Adden bei ICQ/MSN.

gruß
Domme


----------



## Dr.Hasi (18. Juni 2009)

hej jungs,
wie schauts denn am samstag aus? hätte lust in köln oder düsseldorf ne runde zu drehen. komme aus aachen, von daher ist es pott wie deckel ;P
mfg,
flo


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juni 2009)

KÃ¶ln fÃ¤llt flach, ich hab kein vollstÃ¤ndiges Rad am Start, Linus ist in MÃ¼nster.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (18. Juni 2009)

na das hört sich ja schonmal mau an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. Juni 2009)

In Düsseldorf sollte was gehen. Werde Samstag gegen Nachmittag mal ne Runde drehen. Sonntag steht noch nichts fest. 
Ich schreib heut abend nochmal genauere Infos hier rein!


----------



## Luk (20. Juni 2009)

Wer ist morgen wo ?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (20. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin morgen auf jeden am Start, wo ist mir relativ rille! Düsseldorf geht immer. Gibts andere Vorschläge??


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. Juni 2009)

ich bleib zu hause mit dicken backen  viel spaß euch ^^


----------



## bikersemmel (20. Juni 2009)

Treffen uns um 14uhr am Landtag an den Steinen. 
Dabei sind bisher: meine Wenigkeit  und Rubel denke ich werd noch den Jan mitbringen.

Bis morgen.
Schönen Abend noch allen.


----------



## Luk (21. Juni 2009)

Wetter sieht schlecht aus, wie wärs mit Halle um 15 Uhr ?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (21. Juni 2009)

Wetter sieht bei mir momentan gut aus. Vorhersage sagt keinen Regen für Dusselhausen an. Wenn es sich doch schlecht entwickelt komm ich in die Halle.
P.S. Der Semmel kann leider doch nicht.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Juni 2009)

sooo... ich wollte mich morgen wieder aufs rad wagen, wer hat lust und wann ? ? muss düsseldorf sein !


----------



## Luk (27. Juni 2009)

An alle Frühaufsteher, 
morgen Köln Uni 8.30 - 9.00 Uhr! (Ja so früh!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. Juni 2009)

und wie lange ? rubel fahren wir dort hin ?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (27. Juni 2009)

@ Moppel: bin dieses WE in Bremen! Nächstes wieder am Start...


----------



## Luk (29. Juni 2009)

Morgen (Dienstag) 18 Uhr Ddorf und zwar hier:
Google Maps Link


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Juni 2009)

kann leider nicht  mittwoch kann ich aber !


----------



## Luk (29. Juni 2009)

ich aber nicht ^^


----------



## bikersemmel (29. Juni 2009)

ich kann di  den ganzen tag. 
Aber wo soll das denn genau sein? 
Waren wir da schonmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. Juli 2009)

so, bin seit gestern wieder mobil, morgen soll es bewölkt sein aber nicht wirklich regnen, wo fährt man ?


----------



## Luk (10. Juli 2009)

Kann nur Sonntag.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Juli 2009)

wetter = beschissen, in köln ist BMX world tour 09 , geht jemand heute hin ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Juli 2009)

Jungfernfahrt beendet, alles top. Nach ca. einem Monat ohne Fahren und direkt 20", lÃ¤uft zwar noch nicht alles perfekt, doch fÃ¼r etwas DemÃ¼tigung reicht es allemal! 
Leider spielt das Wetter wirklich gar nicht mit..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Juli 2009)

So, bin nun wieder voll dabei!
Dieses WE muss was sein! Kann aber dooferweise nur KÃ¶ln..


----------



## linus93 (24. Juli 2009)

hey
binn wieder da
nacher binn ich noch was fahren wer intresse hat anrufen
sonntag köln?? wer ist dabei??


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Juli 2009)

sonntag düsseldorf hat mir ein vögelchen gezwitchert


----------



## linus93 (24. Juli 2009)

es wird hart für meine finanzen muss sparen wegen dem auto was wir zerlegt haben


----------



## bikersemmel (25. Juli 2009)

Sonntag: 12:30Uhr am Landtag in Düsseldorf 
Wer kommt noch?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. Juli 2009)

ich ! aber vielleicht erst was später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (26. Juli 2009)

ich könnte zwischen 1und 2 kommen
ich such mir gerade nen zug


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Juli 2009)

ich fahre so gege n13uhr los und der rubel ist auch am start


----------



## linus93 (28. Juli 2009)

moin
moppel wie sihst heut aus


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Juli 2009)

frag ich dich ^^


----------



## linus93 (28. Juli 2009)

also heute köln ab 13:30 am brunnen wo wir uns immer treffen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Juli 2009)

ich komme mit einem freund aus dortmund !


----------



## schmitti (3. August 2009)

Malzeit!
Wohne seit 2 Tagen in Köln und würd gern mit jemandem die Tage ne Runde radeln gehen. Kenne mich komplett null aus wohne in Mülheim...

Grüße
Simon


----------



## duro e (3. August 2009)

geht dieses wochenende was im duseldorf ? hab ticket und könnte kommen wohl . fragt sich nur wer zeit hat


----------



## Thiemsche (4. August 2009)

Wenns Knie bis dahin wieder in Ordnung ist wär ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (5. August 2009)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Wenns Knie bis dahin wieder in Ordnung ist wär ich dabei.



wie du ach was am knie?


----------



## Thiemsche (5. August 2009)

Hab's mir letzte Woche irgendwie beim fahrn verdreht.
Weis auch nicht genau wie. 
Trau mich noch nich so richtig auf's Rad, da ich Angst hab, dass die Schmerzen wieder kommen.
Aber am Wochenende musses wieder gehn!


----------



## CityTrial (5. August 2009)

Ich wäre mit Bike_fuhrpark(also Domme) in Ddorf.

Anschließende sind erwünscht


----------



## Rubelnaldo (5. August 2009)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich am Freitag abend für 1, 2 Stunden in Ddorf unterwegs. Am WE könnte auch gut sein dass ich fahre.


----------



## CityTrial (5. August 2009)

Mach aus dem "könnte auch gut sein" ein " Ich werde" .
Das passt es


----------



## duro e (5. August 2009)

ja eben , lasst mal samstag alle ne geile runde drehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CityTrial (6. August 2009)

Domme und ich  schlagen erst ca 15 Uhr ein..Würd sagen,dass wir uns am Ddorf Hbf Haupteingang  treffen??!

Wie immer gillt : +- 5-10Min ,dank der Bahn


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. August 2009)

Könnt Euch mal wieder sehene lassen. Grade was Moppel angeht. Schreibt ich solle ihm bescheid sagen, dann mach ich das und was passiert? Nichts.

Wenn Du aufhören willst, ich kauf Dein Vorderrad. 200?


----------



## CityTrial (7. August 2009)

Domme ,das hier ist nicht der suche/verkaufe Thread 

Kommt denn sonst noch wer ?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (7. August 2009)

wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt komm ich.


----------



## duro e (7. August 2009)

ja also ich bin auf jeden fall am start wenn nichts dazwischen kommt ( bike kaputt als bsp) , lars denke ich wird auch kommen . wird bestimmt ne spaßige runde .
rubel du musst kommen hehe . semmel darf auch nicht fehlen , am besten noch richtig viele .


----------



## schmitti (7. August 2009)

ich würde auch vorbei kommen (zug)....macht sich aus köln noch jemand aufn weg?

grüße
simon


----------



## Thiemsche (7. August 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> ja eben , lasst mal samstag alle ne geile runde drehen .



"Kreisverkehr?"


----------



## CityTrial (8. August 2009)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> "Kreisverkehr?"






-------
Bleibt es jetz bei allen oder gibt es Absagen?


----------



## Thiemsche (8. August 2009)

Wie ihr sicherlich schon bemerkt habt bin ich mal wieder nich dabei.
Wollt gestern nach eineinhalb Wochen Radabstinenz wegen Schmerzen im Knie mal wieder ein wenig antesten wie's geht. Bin ganze 500 m gekommen, dann sich das linke Pedal in kompletter Pintiefe mit dem Oberschenkel verbunden.
Resultat: drei 15cm lange und ca. 3mm tiefe klaffende Wunden am Oberschenkel.
Wochenende ade!


----------



## schmitti (8. August 2009)

äh ganz kurz...."Ddorf Hbf Haupteingang" ist schon der Hauptbahnhof in düsseldorf gemeint oder?^^.....vielleicht hab ich euch einfach übersehen aber da war keiner um 15 uhr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. August 2009)

geht heute noch was im dorf ? ich wäre bereit ! rubel ? marc ? thorsten ? jan ? mensch sind wir hier viele fahrer ^^


----------



## CityTrial (9. August 2009)

Bei Domme und mir ist nichts mit Dorf .. Evt nächstes WE wieder !


----------



## duro e (9. August 2009)

bei mir auch nicht , gestern abend hat sich in dortmund als ich noch gefahren bin mein freilauf ganz zerschossen . ich sag nur kugel und klinken salat xD


----------



## CityTrial (9. August 2009)

schmitti schrieb:


> äh ganz kurz...."Ddorf Hbf Haupteingang" ist schon der Hauptbahnhof in düsseldorf gemeint oder?^^.....vielleicht hab ich euch einfach übersehen aber da war keiner um 15 uhr....



Tut mir verdammt Leid ,haben uns wohl verpasst ,kamen dank Bahn auch erst was später an.
Sollten fürs nächste mal evt Nummern tauschen.


----------



## Jakeschimoto (9. August 2009)

Hier ist ein bissel was von heut.

Nicht meckern wegen der Auflösung...dankee!



http://gallery.me.com/jan.kenschner#100044


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. August 2009)

Papa ist wieder in West-Deutschland und hat noch eine Woche Rest-Ferien 

@Schmitti:
MÃ¼lheim? Ist zwar nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei, aber immerhin KÃ¶ln


----------



## Rubelnaldo (11. August 2009)

Jakeschimoto schrieb:


> Hier ist ein bissel was von heut.
> 
> Nicht meckern wegen der Auflösung...dankee!
> 
> ...



Danke für die Fotos Jan!! Sind echt paar gute dabei! Und ich seh mal wieder was für ne scheiss Haltung ich aufm Bock hab!


----------



## Jakeschimoto (11. August 2009)

Ja da nich für! 

Mein Favorit "IMG_80"..einfach mal aufs Gesicht gucken !


----------



## duro e (13. August 2009)

wie schauts aus leute mit samstag ne runde düsseldorf session wieder=? , rubel du musst auch kommen xd , und alle die anderen auch mal , semmel , domme , dennis und co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CityTrial (13. August 2009)

Muss nur noch auf Domme warten. Er wusste jetz noch nicht ,ob Samstag geht.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. August 2009)

Samstag.


----------



## CityTrial (13. August 2009)

Also Samstag Session in Düsseldorf. 

Frage: Wer kommt alles ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. August 2009)

Ok, wer streunt hier in meinem Viertel, ohne mir Bescheid zu sagen? Habe heute bei meiner allabendlichen Runde ein nettes GesprÃ¤ch mit einem interessierten Mann gehabt, und er erwÃ¤hnte, dass er regelmÃ¤Ãig noch einen sieht, vermutlich 26", fortgeschritten.

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, es geht um das Gebiet um die Fachhochschule in der SÃ¼dstadt, speziell der Schotterplatz, der von einer kleinen Mauer eingefasst ist und auf dem Platanen stehen.


----------



## schmitti (13. August 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ok, wer streunt hier in meinem Viertel, ohne mir Bescheid zu sagen? Habe heute bei meiner allabendlichen Runde ein nettes GesprÃ¤ch mit einem interessierten Mann gehabt, und er erwÃ¤hnte, dass er regelmÃ¤Ãig noch einen sieht, vermutlich 26", fortgeschritten.
> 
> Nun bin ich mal gespannt, es geht um das Gebiet um die Fachhochschule in der SÃ¼dstadt, speziell der Schotterplatz, der von einer kleinen Mauer eingefasst ist und auf dem Platanen stehen.



also ich bins nicht^^ aber wÃ¼rd mal gern ne runde durch kÃ¶ln drehen mit jemandem der sich auskennt....uni war das einzigste wo ich bisher war.

Samstag wÃ¼rd ich auch nach dÃ¼sseldorf kommen...vorausgesetzt wir verfehlen uns dieses mal nicht^^


----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. August 2009)

also ich wäre gerne da wo martin ist !
um es interessant zu machen, martin ich hab *hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. August 2009)

Heute, also Freitag, bin ich mit Schmitti erstmal ab 14 Uhr vorm Dom und dann wird mal etwas geradelt.
Wer Zeit/Lust hat, kann sich anschlieÃen. Wetter wird doll 


Am Wochenende wird's auch schÃ¶n, aber DÃ¼sseldorf ist ja nicht mehr meins,..


----------



## duro e (14. August 2009)

ach stell dich nich an martin , komm auch ne runde ins duseldorf . je mehr desto besser .


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. August 2009)

Wäre ein teurer Spaß für Martin D-Dorf, richtig? 80 *Hust*
Wer sich D-Dorf anschließen möchte, 
kann mich unter:015114982481 erreichen.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## duro e (14. August 2009)

80 ökken waaas!??

bei mir stehts noch nich fest ob ich kann , der typ der das werkzeug für freilauf hat der hat erst morgen früh zeit . dann muss ich schaun das ich das rad fit kriege , ich sag jetzt erstmal noch nich zu weil man weiß ja nie was wieder dazwischen kommt . 
gruß alex


----------



## Luk (14. August 2009)

Samstag, wann und wo??


----------



## duro e (14. August 2009)

ich würd vorschlagen so kurz nach 15 uhr am heinrich heine platz da in düsseldorf .


----------



## linus93 (14. August 2009)

martin ich binn der 26" du weißt es nur noch nicht ich zeig dir mal mein neues sky 26"


----------



## Luk (14. August 2009)

15 Uhr??
Viel zu spät, muss noch weg
Hat wer Bock schon morgends oder Mittags 12 oder 13 Uhr zu fahren ?


----------



## duro e (14. August 2009)

ich probier alles mögliche damit mein rad morgen früh so schnell es geht flott ist . wenns hinhaut bin ich so halb 2 in düsseldorf , früher schaff ich nicht.


----------



## linus93 (14. August 2009)

martin moin kölle ??
nach düsseldorf ist doff weil ich dann immer so lang nach hause fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (14. August 2009)

linus93 schrieb:


> martin ich binn der 26" du weißt es nur noch nicht ich zeig dir mal mein neues sky 26"


   jauu , grade du und sky xd . 
außerdem hatte martin was von ,,fortgeschritten" erwähnt xd 
ne spaß -

bin morgen auf jeden fall düsseldorf , ich erreiche nur lars irgendwie nicht . sonst wäre halt noch ein rider mehr am start


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. August 2009)

Linus! Endlich! 

26"? Sky? Wenn schon lÃ¼gen, dann nicht direkt overkill! 

Hier Leute, schonmal fÃ¼r Sonntag:

Simon (schmitti), denke mal Linus und ich werden uns ein paar nette Lines suchen und mal ein paar cm backen.
Fabi kommt ja sowieso, weil er viel zu neugierig ist. Und sonst? 

Ãbrigens geht es nun hoch her fahrtechnisch in KÃ¶ln, also nehmt Popcorn mit, und am besten noch ein Fahrrad!


----------



## Thiemsche (15. August 2009)

Also Düsseldorf heute geht bei mir leider nich da mein nachmittag schon mit einem Trinkgelage verplant ist.


----------



## MasterT (15. August 2009)

Moin!
Was und wann geht denn jetzt heute in DUS?

Marc fällt leider aus!

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## CityTrial (15. August 2009)

Moin !

Wir trudeln um 14 Uhr in Düsseldorf ein.
Treffpunkt ist am Gleis 15 oder wer sich auskennt ,am Heinrich Heine Platz.


----------



## MasterT (15. August 2009)

...das ist leider zu spät für mich!

Bin raus!

Auf bald

Thorsten


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. August 2009)

@ luk und thorsten
wo fahrt ihr sonntag ? ich war gestern mitm rubel an der uni und an diesem wasserspielplatz, der geht schon gut ab 

meldet euch mal !

edit: dann flex ich mal meine felge und komme ins dorf !


----------



## Luk (15. August 2009)

14 Uhr DUS Landtag Steine gehts los


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. August 2009)

Ok, bei uns sieht das nun so aus:

*Dabei sind:*
Linus, Simon, Fabi (hast Du gesagt, und ich will dein Rad fahren!), vlt. Chris und meine Wenigkeit.

*Wetter*
Wolkenlos.

*Treffpunkt:*
13 Uhr Brunnen auf der Domplatte.

*UngefÃ¤hre Runde wÃ¤re* (logischerweise auch anders, aber wenn wir diese nehmen, gibt es Spots die seeehr selten gefahren werden aber sehr gut sind)
Rheinpromenade-...-LufthansagebÃ¤ude-..-Rheinpark-..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. August 2009)

LUK, komm nach köln ! denn ich fahr dort auch ^^ wir waren gestern am landtag !
vielleicht bring ich noch den andi mit


----------



## Luk (16. August 2009)

Ne, Thorsten und Semmel kommen auch nach DUS, kein Bock bis nach Köln zu reisen.
Aber fahr ruhig nach Köln, werds in Düsseldorf rumerzählen


----------



## koxxrider (16. August 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ok, bei uns sieht das nun so aus:
> 
> *Dabei sind:*
> Linus, Simon, Fabi (hast Du gesagt, und ich will dein Rad fahren!), vlt. Chris und meine Wenigkeit.
> ...



verdammt...hÃ¤tte ich das vorher gesehen wÃ¤re ich voll gern dabei gewesen


*nÃ¤chstes wochenende dicke trial session in cologne?*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. August 2009)

koxxrider schrieb:


> *nÃ¤chstes wochenende dicke trial session in cologne?*



WÃ¤re eine Idee, schon allein weil Felix dann wieder was Ordentliches fÃ¤hrt und ich es sehen will 


Simon, Linus und ich wÃ¤ren denke ich mal dabei.

Fabi wird schreiben er kommt, dann wartet man 15 Minuten nach Treffzeit auf ihn. Dann ruft man ihn an, und er kamellt etwas davon, dass er trotz pompÃ¶ser Ansage zum wiederholten Male nichts auf die Reihe bekommt.

Alles wie immer also.


----------



## koxxrider (17. August 2009)

was fährt felix????

sonnatg 12 uhr vorm hbf köln?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. August 2009)

morgen uni oder rhein @ mark ? und wieviel hur ? 16 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. August 2009)

koxxrider schrieb:


> sonnatg 12 uhr vorm hbf kÃ¶ln?



Klingt gut.

Werden wir ja sehen was er fÃ¤hrt, wenn er fÃ¤hrt.
Aber ich denke mal nicht 24" 

Martin


----------



## schmitti (17. August 2009)

ähm so wegen sonntag und so....wie wärs mit 13 uhr treffpunkt??? ich will nich sagen das ich um 12 noch nich fit bin aber.....^^

gruß
simon


----------



## misanthropia (17. August 2009)

So,
großer Aufruf an alle Bochumer oder welche, die sich auskennen. Ich brauche noch Spots in Hülle und fülle. Für nen Quickie reicht das was ich hier nach meinem Umzug gefuden habe allemal aus aber ein großes Gebiet wäre schon gut. Als wenn jemand was kennt dann bitte melden und dann kann man daraus eine Session machen.

Danke

Oliver


----------



## koxxrider (19. August 2009)

*von mir aus okay...

also sonntag, 13 uhr, köln vorm hbf 

wer ist alles am start?*


----------



## Thiemsche (19. August 2009)

Bochum Uni kann ich sehr empfehlen


----------



## linus93 (19. August 2009)

ich binn am da


----------



## schmitti (19. August 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden fall vor ort!


----------



## MasterT (20. August 2009)

Moin!

Heute geht was in DUS!
17 Uhr Treffpunkt Steine am Landtag!

Auf bald

Thorsten


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. August 2009)

grippe


----------



## linus93 (20. August 2009)

höffentlich die vom schwein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (22. August 2009)

wer bockt hat riden , der kann sich ja unserer session anschließen . also von mir und dennis , je mehr leute desto besser , werden einige spots angefahren . treffen uns um 13 uhr vorm dortmunder hbf


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. August 2009)

Morgen wird endlich wieder gefahren! 
Wetter wird (leider) mal wieder wolkenlos.

Ich bin nun erstmal wieder TreppenhÃ¤user-putzen


----------



## koxxrider (23. August 2009)

war geil


----------



## Thiemsche (26. August 2009)

Was geht'n dieses Wochenende?


----------



## linus93 (28. August 2009)

ich binn das we weg
have fun in the cologne sun


----------



## CityTrial (28. August 2009)

Domme und ich rätzeln gerade noch  
Ergebnis teile ich dann mit


----------



## CityTrial (28. August 2009)

Latenight News:

Domme und ich schlagen so um 14 Uhr in Düsseldorf ein..
Jemand interesse mit ?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. August 2009)

ja ich ! und domme, nimm mal kamera mit !
und sagt ne uhrzeit wann ihr am heinrichheine seit !


----------



## CityTrial (29. August 2009)

@Moppel
Wenn mit der Bahn alles klappt ,dann sind wir so 14.20..
Wir kommen ja auf jeden Fall ..

Edit: Sind schon ne Stunde eher da!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. August 2009)

Am besten benennen wir den Thread in DÃ¼sseldorf-Thread um! Das wÃ¤r doch was! 


Macht was ihr wollt, Simon und ich drehen morgen eine Runde Uni/Mensa--Mediapark


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. August 2009)

Kann ja nicht jeder in Köln Wohnen und auch nur da rumgammeln, so wie Du, Martin.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. August 2009)

die leute hier wissen eben welche stadte die schönste am rhein ist 

@TOPIC 

Sonntag 14Uhr Uni der platz mit der säule in der mitte oder ?

Mark und ich würden dann noch kommen !  rubel hab ich noch nicht erreicht...


----------



## bikersemmel (30. August 2009)

bin auch dabei.
Gerade aus Malle zurück.
bis morgen.
Wo denn nun?


----------



## schmitti (30. August 2009)

moin!

Zwecks treffpunkt...ich versuch das mal zu erklären^^

Zwischen der haltestelle "universität" und "dasselstr. BF Süd" ist die mensa der fh. dort gegenüber ist die ein oder andere mauer anzutreffen und auch der treffpunkt. es gibt ja anscheinend noch einen anderen treffpunkt der sich "mensa" wo aber weit und breit keine mensa ist. das ist er nicht 

bis nacher
simon


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. August 2009)

Richtig, diesmal wÃ¤re der Treffpunkt die richtige Uni-Mensa, nicht allzuweit weg von der Pseudo-mensa.
Die Mensa liegt an einer StraÃenbahn-befahrenen StraÃe und gegenÃ¼ber von ihr befindet sich der Spot.

Ein Eintrag in Google Bilder oder was auch immer kÃ¶nnte helfen. Wenn es Prbleme gibt, kann man mich auch anrufen. Bei wirklichem Bedarf hole ich eben welche ab.
Meine Nummer hat sich seit Jahren nicht gÃ¤ndert 


P.S.
Bild+Karte

Ist ein sehr schÃ¶ner Spot fÃ¼r alle BedÃ¼rfnisse und perfekt zum Warmfahren, waren wir sehr selten bisher.


*14.00UHR*:





Sollte nun klar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk (30. August 2009)

Komme ein paar Min. später


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. August 2009)

ich wahrscheinlich auch, muss noch viel auffräumen da ich den alcoholgenuß übertrieben habe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. August 2009)

So lange ihr kommt und absagt, falls es nicht wird, ok.
Werden uns sowieso erstmal etwas an dem ersten Spot aufhalten.


----------



## bikersemmel (31. August 2009)

Gibt es schon einen Plan für Mi?
Habe gehört da haben ein paar Leute frei.


----------



## moOrphY (31. August 2009)

Also ich hab noch nichts gehört. ... wäre aber eventuell dabei. Muss aber erstmal schauen ob ich das Bike in mein Auto bekomme, falls der Treffpunkt ausserhalb Kölns liegen sollte.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (31. August 2009)

düsseldorf meine vereehrten herren würde ich sagen, dass wäre dann genau die richtige poser und wetterzeit für den heinrich-heine platz


----------



## moOrphY (31. August 2009)

Na ich habs mir schon fast gedacht ^^ 
Schauen wir mal wer noch so alles zusagt1 Ich denk der Simon kommt vll. auch noch mit.


----------



## Luk (31. August 2009)

Wenn ich es schaffe zeitig Feierabend zu machen bin ich dabei.
Denke Thorsten kommt auch mit.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. August 2009)

Hm, bis 15 Uhr Schule, kein Auto, kein Ticket.

Euch viel SpaÃ!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. September 2009)

hey, morgen soll bomben wetter werden !

wieviel uhr schwebt euch vor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterT (1. September 2009)

Moin! ich bin da flexibel ;-)

18 Uhr Landtag? 

Gruss


----------



## MasterT (1. September 2009)

...könnte aber auch schon um 8 
...oder 10
...oder 12
...oder 16

Just let me know


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. September 2009)

also entweder so 16uhr - 16.10Uhr     oder      17Uhr irgendwo !

entscheidet euch heute abend !!!!


----------



## Luk (1. September 2009)

vor 18 Uhr geht bei mir nicht


----------



## MasterT (2. September 2009)

Dann schlage ich vor gegen 17 Uhr Steine am Landtag und Marc stößt dort zu uns!

Bis Morgen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. September 2009)

so, ich bin nun um 17uhr am landtag oder henirich heine platz, wie der verkehr ist  ihr habt ja alle meine numemr !


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. September 2009)

TRIAL AM SONNTAG !!!!

morgen um 14Uhr am Landtag an den Steinen, bis jetzt sind Rubel,Nico und meine wenigkeit dabei

wer da parken will @ semmel   Moselstraße in Düsseldorf Unterbilk !


----------



## bikersemmel (5. September 2009)

ich hab morgen noch eine schulung.
Werde mich dann aber melden wenn ich nachkomme.

bis morgen


----------



## Luk (6. September 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_clown (6. September 2009)

Jo Jungs ich bin dann auch dabei und werde dann einfach mit dem Semmel anreisen, wenn er mit seiner Schulung fertig ist. 

-> eich hatte mir gedacht ich bringe mal meine Kamera mit, damit mal ein Paar neue Fotos dabei rum kommen!

Jo Jungs bis später...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. September 2009)

An die KÃ¶lner:

Was los heute?
Komme gerade aus dem Bett und will heute noch dick Aktion!


----------



## the_clown (6. September 2009)

Jungs, hier sind die Fotos aus Düsseldorf von Heute... 
-> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/21553 

MFG Fabian


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. September 2009)

schöne bilder ! welchen blitz hattest du ?


----------



## the_clown (7. September 2009)

Die Bilder sind leider überbelichtet.... :-/ aber das ist ein Canon Speedlite EX 580 II.


----------



## Luk (8. September 2009)

geht heute/morgen was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. September 2009)

ich war gestern an der uni bis halb 9 unterwegs!!! hab nun mega muskelkater und deswegen ist heute pause und morgen also mittwoch gehts weiter aber in der stadt!

jakeschimoto, kommst du auch ?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. September 2009)

Ich wäre evtl am Freitag Nachmittag am Start. Bißchen Düsseldorf City.


----------



## linus93 (10. September 2009)

jo
linus ist mal am wochenden wider fit
also was geht Fr Sa So


----------



## MasterT (13. September 2009)

Moin!

Bin ab Dienstag wieder im Lande!

Am frühen Abend schlage ich vor!

Wer ist dabei?

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## the_clown (18. September 2009)

Was geht morgen in Köln? Bitte nennt mir Ort und Zeit.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. September 2009)

SOOOO meine freunde des rauchen trinken fressen und fi*ken!
Hab gerade megaaaaa lust auf radfahren deswegen MÜSSEN morgen ALLE sich an EINEM Treffpunkt treffen zum gemeinsamen radfahren !!!!!

Ab 13 oder 14 Uhr !!!
wo ?   Düsseldorf oder Köln ! ich persönlich würde auch woanders hinfahren doch leider treffen sich ja morgen ALLE an einem ort und nicht alle sind so mobil wie wir autofahrer !   also nehmt rücksicht 

der erste der nach mir postet darf zwischen den oben stehenden uhrzeiten und orten auswählen ! (lieber user nehm rücksicht auf die fahrer die gerne den geschmack von alcohol genießen)

also bis morgen !
Moppel

ich erwarte: Marc, Semmel, Martin, Linus, Felix, Domme, Simon, Jakeschimoto, Nico, wenn es den bikeshow basti gibt dann auch den, Thorsten wenn der nicht seine alte knallt, und ach, meine wenigkeit wird auch anwesend sein!

natürlich dürfen alle anderen leute auch kommen die Ich mag ^^ und die mich mögen    falls ich hier jemanden vergessen habe 

also nicht so viel feiern !
bis morgen
Kuss @ ALL


----------



## Goettinger (19. September 2009)

ich kann nicht.... KÖLN 13uhr


----------



## bikersemmel (19. September 2009)

bin dabei. komme aber wahrscheinlich nach. würde also sagen 2 halb drei. damit ihr nicht wieder alle fertig seid wenn ich komme.

Ort: meinetwegen Düsseldorf oder Köln mit Tendenz zu düsseldorf. da muss ich nciht ganz so weit fahren.

Bis morgen


----------



## Luk (19. September 2009)

Also, wenn so viele kommen sollten, werde ich die Kamera noch mal einpacken.
Von mir aus Köln/Düsseldorf/Landschaftspark Duisburg/Essen....., bin mobil.
Also Moppel entscheied mal wo es hingehen soll?!


----------



## moOrphY (19. September 2009)

Also wenn ihr euch für Köln entscheiden solltet, dann bin ich und sicherlich auch der Martin dabei! Voraussetzung natürlich das Wetter spielt mit! 

Zeitlich würde ich auch so 14 Uhr vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2009)

WÃ¤re WENN dann wie gesagt auch fÃ¼r KÃ¶ln, will aber mich nicht groÃartig in die Planung einmischen, weil ich noch keine Ahnung habe ob/wann ich morgen dabei bin.
Simon hat sich Ã¼brigens ins Aus geschossen, Hardware-Fehler


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2009)

moppel tut mir leid ich schaffs heute nicht.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. September 2009)

GUUUUTTEEEENNN MOOOORGGGEEEENNNN meine mädchen!
aktuelle situation: 6 1/2 Stunden schlaf hinter mir + leckeres katerfrühstück mit roter grütze und vanillesoße. Das wetter ist warm(22°C+) bei mir hier im HQ. Es sieht nicht nach regen aus! 
da ich doch so gut gelaunt bin und der herr Goettinger Köln ausgesucht hat, werden wir uns heute in köln treffen! *am Wasserbrunnen unten am rhein* ! aber erst *um 14Uh*r denn der herr goettinger hat eigentlich garnix zu melden  ^^
angepeilte spots wären dann: wasser brunnen, daneben die mauer mit allen höhen, dann der kleine viereckige brunnen mit dem fossilien drinne, der innenhof mit dem tiefen abgrund den noch nie ienr gemacht hat, dann oben an der platte diese mumien und den rest muss sich ein kölner aussuchen !
meine nummer für sorgen und gewisse vorlieben lautet: 015122894336 !

bis nachher

@Eisbein
das wird ein nachspiel haben


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2009)

Werd wohl antanzen.
Muss der Klausur-Krempel eben noch warten, habe ich heute Abend noch ausreichend Zeit fÃ¼r 
Da ich aber nachher noch auf ein StraÃenfest _muss_ werde ich vlt nicht ganz pÃ¼nktlich sein.

Martin


----------



## moOrphY (20. September 2009)

Also ich werd da sein!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. September 2009)

so also ich esse nun ein baguett und fahre dann um 13uhr los !
im moment hab ich zusagen von 8leuten !
ich hoffe doch es werden noch mehr !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2009)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> so also ich esse nun ein baguett und fahre dann um 13uhr los !



Ist das das original GieÃen-Trip Baguette Copyright by Linus?


----------



## Luk (20. September 2009)

Schön wars, kleiner Auszug:

















Rest im laufe der Woche.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. September 2009)

bäm ich freu mich schon sooo 
war schön meine mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (20. September 2009)

Ja, war echt ein gelunger Tag! War auch mal schön mit so vielen Unterwegs zu sein!


----------



## MasterT (23. September 2009)

...und ich bin neidisch aber leider erst wieder am 29.9. in DUS - am Abend geht aber gleich was...also? Wer ist dabei?

Gruss T


----------



## Luk (23. September 2009)

So Bilder sind hochgeladen.
Zu finden im Trial Media Beriech.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6366455


----------



## Luk (24. September 2009)

MasterT schrieb:


> ...und ich bin neidisch aber leider erst wieder am 29.9. in DUS - am Abend geht aber gleich was...also? Wer ist dabei?
> 
> Gruss T



Bin dabei ca. 18.30 Uhr in Ddorf?!


----------



## bikersemmel (24. September 2009)

klingt gut. viellecht bin auch dabei. 
aber erinnert mich bitte vorher nochmal daran.


----------



## MasterT (24. September 2009)

Alles klar! Freue mich - bin schon wieder auf Entzug

Dann bis 29.09. 18:30

Bin raus

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. September 2009)

marc oder mark darf erst fahren wenn er die bilder gemacht hat


----------



## linus93 (27. September 2009)

also ich und martin werden wrscheilich was fahren wer würde sich den in köln anschlißen??


----------



## Eisbein (27. September 2009)

So liebe leute ich lass mich mal wieder im pott blicken. 

Bin am 7.10. bei Felix und werde mit ihm i-wo naturfahren und am 8.10. (das ist ein donnerstag) würde ich in Düsseldorf fahren wollen.

Achja donnerstag abend gehts noch ins Oberbayern oder sowas in der Art, wenn ihr lust habt kommt mit.

Macht mal ein Vorschlag wo und wann man fahren kann und sich treffen kann.

Ick freu ma schon.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. September 2009)

oberbayern ^^ LOOOOL  
wie gesagt, in düsseldorf bin ich dabei


----------



## Eisbein (27. September 2009)

okay, ich ließe mich auch für köln am donnerstag überreden. Macht einfach 'n vorschlag...


----------



## luckygambler (28. September 2009)

Hey vl schau ich am Donnerstag einfach mal vorbei und film ein bissel rum.
Mitlerweile kann ich ja schon wieder auf meinem Damenrad durch die city cruisen 
Welches Oberbayern wie was? Leberkaas und Weisswurscht und Knödel gehen immer!


----------



## Eisbein (28. September 2009)

http://www.oberbayern-duesseldorf.de/


----------



## luckygambler (28. September 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://www.oberbayern-duesseldorf.de/



................. also nachmittags bin ich dabei, abends nicht


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. September 2009)

nachmittags fahren wir fahrrad !


----------



## Jakeschimoto (28. September 2009)

Aber Hallo!

Fahren ja, Oberbayern...na da schaumer mal, Moppel wird mir zustimmen...Kulturprogramm sieht hier anders aus...was nicht heisst, das man dabei nix trinken darf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (28. September 2009)

gibts schon ne Zeit und Ort für morgen?


----------



## Luk (28. September 2009)

MasterT schrieb:


> Alles klar! Freue mich - bin schon wieder auf Entzug
> 
> Dann bis 29.09. 18:30
> 
> ...



Landtag wie immer würd ich sagen.
Bin gerade von der Arbeit.
Hoffe mal dass ich es morgen schaffe!


----------



## Eisbein (28. September 2009)

Jakeschimoto schrieb:


> Aber Hallo!
> 
> Fahren ja, Oberbayern...na da schaumer mal, Moppel wird mir zustimmen...Kulturprogramm sieht hier anders aus...was nicht heisst, das man dabei nix trinken darf ;-)



Ich kenn das oberbayern vom ballerman, das war schon ziemlich gut. 

Sonst macht halt ein vorschlag.


----------



## luckygambler (1. Oktober 2009)

soll ich euch denn nu nach feierabend ca. 16 uhr irgendwo aufsuchen?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (1. Oktober 2009)

wie siehts am WE aus? Samstag vielleicht ne kleine Runde?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Oktober 2009)

Wetter soll bescheiden werden. Dennis und ich planen D-Dorf.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (1. Oktober 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Wetter soll bescheiden werden. Dennis und ich planen D-Dorf.



bin ich dabei. Wetter sieht doch ganz ok aus. Samstag bewölkt und 15C sagt wetter.de
Besser als in Sibirien


----------



## bikersemmel (2. Oktober 2009)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei. also gebt mal eine zeit und Treffpunkt bekannt.


----------



## bikersemmel (2. Oktober 2009)

Hab gerade gesehen dass der NRW cup am Sonntag in Werl verlegt (vorverlegt->somit verpasst) wurde . 
Aber morgen ist in Werl freies Trialtraining für Fahrradfahrer sogar kostenfrei . 
Wer würde denn dort mit hinfahren? (vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist gut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. Oktober 2009)

ich würde mitkommen mit dem andi ! also martin, kommste mit in den 3er ? ^^


----------



## duro e (2. Oktober 2009)

würde auch gern kommen , mir fehlt nur ne mitfahrgelegenheit , könnte mit ticket bis dortmund hbf kommen . würd auch sprittgeld geben für den der mich mitnimmt ^^.

gruß


----------



## linus93 (3. Oktober 2009)

ich und martin fahren heut ab halb 3 in köln
treffen uns am reihn allso wer lust hat der kommt


----------



## stonebreaker (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,
Ich bin am 17. und 18. Oktober in Köln und wollte mal fragen ob ihr Bock auf ne kleine Street-trial-Runde habt. Ort und Zeit ist mir egal. Außerdem kenne ich mich net so gut aus. Würd mich auf jedenfall freuen wenn da was steigt!

Mfg Alex


----------



## Eisbein (5. Oktober 2009)

So ich werde wohl am donnerstag so zwischen 14 und 16Uhr in Düsseldorf aufkreuzen. Ich brauch aufjedenfall ein führer der mir die spots zeig.

Ich würde mich natürlich auch über ein paar mehr gäste freuen. Micha, semmel wie siehts aus?

Ja und abends Kulturprogramm, was und wo können wir ja vorort bereden.

Achja ich pennen i-wo in nem studentenheim in der Brinckmannstr. Wenn man von da aus mit rad fahren kann wäre ich froh, dann müsste ich nicht mitm auto die ganze zeit durch die stadt toben.

Also ich hoffe mal es finden sich ein paar leute.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> So ich werde wohl am donnerstag so zwischen 14 und 16Uhr in Düsseldorf aufkreuzen. Ich brauch aufjedenfall ein führer der mir die spots zeig.
> 
> Ich würde mich natürlich auch über ein paar mehr gäste freuen. Micha, semmel wie siehts aus?
> 
> ...



das ist ja wieder perfektes Timing  ich bin von Mittwoch bis Freitag im wunderschönen Bensheim, am Aaarsch der Welt!! Würde gern mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (6. Oktober 2009)

In der Woche ist bei mir leider total schlecht. aber wenn ich es irgendwie einrichten kann werd ich mich mit einklinken.
Wünsche dir aber, sollten wir uns nicht sehen. Einen schönen Trialtag im Pott. und Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

LG


----------



## Luk (6. Oktober 2009)

Bin Donnerstag leider nicht im Lande.


----------



## luckygambler (7. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> So ich werde wohl am donnerstag so zwischen 14 und 16Uhr in Düsseldorf aufkreuzen. Ich brauch aufjedenfall ein führer der mir die spots zeig.
> 
> Ich würde mich natürlich auch über ein paar mehr gäste freuen. Micha, semmel wie siehts aus?
> 
> ...



Ich kann zwar nicht fahren aber wir können ja Abends n Paar Alt trinken, oder ich zeig dir Nachmittags den Traum-Spot am Landtag und mach n Paar Aufnahmen von dir.
Gruss


----------



## Moppel_kopp (7. Oktober 2009)

was ist mit thorsten ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Oktober 2009)

You failed @ planning, Nico. Es haben halt nicht alle unter der Woche frei so wie Du.

MIR SOLL'S EGAL SEIN, NACH 4 STUNDEN DEUTSCHKLAUSUR GEHE ICH NUN SCHLAFEN, UND SPÃTER WILL ICH EINEN ORDENTLICHEN PLAN SEHEN!
Ich werde wohl erst Freitag/Wochenende das Rad aus dem Wohnzimmer puhlen.

Martin


----------



## Moppel_kopp (7. Oktober 2009)

ich muss zwar morgen um 4.50Uhr aufstehen um pünktlich um 6Uhr auf der arbeit zu sein ! TROTZDEM gehe ich nun in die altstadt feiern @martin !!!!! du lusche  4 klausuren... 

also Nico, meine nummer 015122894336 !
ich würde trotzdem dann morgen nach wenig schlaf, harter maloche und schlechtem wetter?! radfahren !
einfach nach jung und geil am telefon fragen, dann weiss ich bescheid


----------



## Eisbein (7. Oktober 2009)

Plan sieht in etwa so aus: 
Ich werde morgens mit felix noch ne runde drehen und dann so ca. 14Uhr hier los brechen.

Also bin ich vermutlich i.wann gegen 15:30 in Düsseldorf.

Ich kenn keine spots dort, deswegen macht eine Ansage wo wir uns treffen und gut ist.

MArtin, ich bin nicht für die planung verantwortlich...

Moppel ich melde mich wenn das riesen loch im bauch gefüllt ist. Also i-wann im laufen des abends.


edit: So moppel und ich werden uns vorraussichtlich 15:30 am heinrich Heine Platz treffen. Wer lust und zeit hat, möge sich bitte anschließen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Oktober 2009)

stonebreaker schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich bin am 17. und 18. Oktober in Köln und wollte mal fragen ob ihr Bock auf ne kleine Street-trial-Runde habt. Ort und Zeit ist mir egal. Außerdem kenne ich mich net so gut aus. Würd mich auf jedenfall freuen wenn da was steigt!
> 
> Mfg Alex



Ich bin auch am Start, wird auf jeden Fall geil. underground siffo party.....uuuh yeahh.

also Köln session am 17./18.oktober. wers dabei??
kommt jungs, nicht so schüchtern.....losloslosloslos....


----------



## moOrphY (7. Oktober 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am Start, wird auf jeden Fall geil. underground siffo party.....uuuh yeahh.
> 
> also Köln session am 17./18.oktober. wers dabei??
> kommt jungs, nicht so schüchtern.....losloslosloslos....



Ich bin am Start, wenns Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## linus93 (7. Oktober 2009)

da müsste ich wieder da sein
wen ja binn ich sowas von am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Oktober 2009)

Und weil ich sowieso kein Leben habe, werde ich auch da sein.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Oktober 2009)

hehe, als trialer hat man kein leben außer der trialerei.......trial is lifestyle.....

ja linus, sieh ma zu das das klappt, hörmaa......

cu in cologne.....


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. Oktober 2009)

so, ich will morgen trialfahren ! semmel,rubel,marc,thorsten und jan können nicht....

gibts hier noch trialfaher die mit mir fahren wollen ?

gruß moppel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Oktober 2009)

Macht mal wigga hier, ich will am Wochenende etwas geboten bekommen!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Oktober 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Macht mal wigga hier, ich will am Wochenende etwas geboten bekommen!



ich auch man, ich auch.
ich poste mal nen thread ins allgemeine forum, damits alle sehen.


----------



## bike-show.de (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch da (ab jetzt wieder öfter).
Fett, freue mich!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Oktober 2009)

Basti!!!  Freundin aus dem Ausland zurÃ¼ck? Freu mich


----------



## MasterT (16. Oktober 2009)

Mädels! Moppel, Semmel, Marc - geht heute was?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Oktober 2009)

nix heute.....heute is eh scheiß wetter. kommt lieber morgen oder sonntag nach kölle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterT (16. Oktober 2009)

klingt prima - leider bin ich am Wochenende nicht da!

Euch aber viel Spass und....Wetter?!?! Seit wann relevant? ;-)


----------



## bikersemmel (16. Oktober 2009)

bin heute raus. hau vielleicht noch  einwenig hier auf meinen Boxsack. werd dann morgen mit den "Nachbarskindern" in Köln fahren gehen. 

Wie sieht es denn Sonntag mit Werl aus? sollten wir nicht geschlossen dort hinfahren?
Können wir noch am Sa bequatschen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Oktober 2009)

bin samstag nicht dabei, wenn sonntag! muss ins möbelhaus....


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Oktober 2009)

geht heute was ?


----------



## moOrphY (24. Oktober 2009)

In Köln geht evtl morgen etwas. Martin und ich, evtl der Linus und Simon wollen am Sonntag etwas in Köln fahren. 
Kannst dich gern anschließen. Uhrzeit usw. wird dann sicher noch folgen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Oktober 2009)

Jep. Linus und ich sind dabei. Simon wird auch noch rangeholt, wenn er mal on ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Oktober 2009)

so, der moppelkopp fährt morgen mit onkel rubel, wo ? keine ahnung, wird erst um zwischen 12 und 14uhr festgelegt!

kuss moppel


----------



## bikersemmel (24. Oktober 2009)

Na dann schreibt mal ne Kumita an mich wenn ihr euch entschieden habt, dann häng ich  mich unter Umständen mit dran.


----------



## moOrphY (24. Oktober 2009)

Für diejenigen die morgen noch nicht wissen wohin!

Der Martin, Linus, Simon und ich treffen uns morgen gegen 14:30 Uhr am Brunnen an der Philharmonie in Köln.
Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass das Wetter mitspielt. 
Änderungen vorbehalten!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Oktober 2009)

Egal was ihr macht, denkt um Gotteswillen an das Umstellen der Uhr! Eine Stunde zurÃ¼ckstellen!

Ich weiÃ nicht warum, aber jedes Jahr treffen wir uns an den entsprechenden Tagen und jedes mal hat irgendjemand die Zeitumstellung verpeilt!

KÃ¶ln steht Ã¼brigens mit den genannten Kandidaten.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. Oktober 2009)

hier kurz die wetter rangliste 
1. Köln
2. Düsseldorf
3/4. Duisburg landschaftspark / Essen

rubel du entscheidest


----------



## Rubelnaldo (25. Oktober 2009)

Freunde, ich hab gestern Bißchen zu tief in Glas geschaut, bei mir geht heut gar nix... SORRY!!!


----------



## linus93 (25. Oktober 2009)

rubbel wenn du jetzt schon schreiben kannst kannst du nicht zu tief ins glassgeschaut haben
also beweg dich mal wieder nach köln


----------



## Rubelnaldo (25. Oktober 2009)

linus93 schrieb:


> rubbel wenn du jetzt schon schreiben kannst kannst du nicht zu tief ins glassgeschaut haben
> also beweg dich mal wieder nach köln



Linus, es gibt eine Altersgrenze, ab der kann man nicht mehr bis 14 Uhr pennen, sondern hängt ab 10Uhr kotzend über dem Porzelan


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. Oktober 2009)

ich versuche nun zu kommen !
wehe es lohnt sich nicht !!! komme vieleicht aber erst kurz vor 3 !


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Oktober 2009)

morgen oder übermorgen in düsseldorf ? ich wäre so gegen 15.40 uhr in der city

schreibt mal schnell !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. Oktober 2009)

also da heute nix los war, was nun los morgen ?

edit:

bin morgen um 16 uhr an der rheintreppe !


----------



## Eyezz (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute....

Wollte mal so nachfragen (eigentlich sinnlos) obs Trialer in Köln gibt, die mir ab nächster Woche mal so n bissel die City zeigen können (erstmal ohne Bike, ich bin da auf Montage und hab meins nich mit, leider  )

Immerhin bin ich vor puh...10 Jahren glaub ich mal einen Tag dagewesen und hab aber leider keine Ortskenntnisse mehr 

Wäre echt cool wenn sich da eins/zwei/drei Leute finden, mit denen ich da mal in der City rumgondeln könnte. So kenn ich dann wenigstens schonmal n paar Leute 

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## moOrphY (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi Steffen,

es gibt da ein paar Leute die aus Köln kommen. Na klar  
Ich gehöre auch dazu, aber meine wenige Freizeit die ich momentan habe verbringe ich dann lieber mit Bike als ohne, oder halt mit der Freundin. 
Sorry, ich muss da leider passen. 
Ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Spaß beim Erkunden der Stadt ^^ 


Gruß 
Fabian


----------



## linus93 (30. Oktober 2009)

so das wochenende steht vor der tür 
meine bresen sind wieder drann 
samstag ab 1 ?? wer wäre dabei


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Oktober 2009)

Bremsen wieder dran? Ist ja langweilig!

Bin jedenfalls dabei.


----------



## moOrphY (30. Oktober 2009)

ich muss mal schauen, weiß es noch nicht so genau!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Oktober 2009)

Nichts musst Du schauen, hast Du etwas zu erledigen, mach das Sonntag 

Samstag: Regenrisiko 0% / Sonne
Sonntag: Regenrisiko 95% / Tornado


----------



## moOrphY (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich will mir noch die Avid montieren bevor ich komme. Außerdem war ich gestern mim Simon fahren und wen konnte man wie immer nicht aufm Handy erreichen  Wofür hast du das Ding eigentlich ^^ 

Wie gesagt ich muss mal schauen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. November 2009)

was geht denn nun am wochenende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (6. November 2009)

Sonntag ist in Stadtlohn ein kleiner Clubtrial. 
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und ich mich am Sa abend nciht übernehme würde ich dort mal hinfahren. sonst bleib ich im Pott und schließ mich euch an.

Was geht morgen?


----------



## bikersemmel (6. November 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Termin für den Nikolaustrial in Köln?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. November 2009)

ja, samstag den 5 dezember !
semmel, tu mir das nicht an ! ich kanns mir momentan noch nciht leisten kurz nach werl zu fahren.... will aber undbedingt mit jemanden trial fahren !!!!
also jung ! düsseldorf ? oder wer spielt taxi ? 
wasn mit rubel ?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. November 2009)

ok, da ich nun was wetter für morgen gelesen habe verschieben wir unser training eben auf sonntag


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. November 2009)

Ich darf heute/morgen wohl erstmal schÃ¶n arbeiten gehen (jawohl!), aber wenn ich frÃ¼h genug aufstehe, hoffe ich, kann ich morgen auch das Rad mal wieder rausholen. 
Bin schon die ganze Woche nicht zum Fahren gekommen, ist doch zum Kotzen mit der Schule/Arbeit!


----------



## moOrphY (7. November 2009)

Ja dann sieh mal zu! Ich will morgen fahren gehen. Das Wetter spielt auch mit. Jedenfalls soll es nicht regnen! 
Wasn mit dir Linus!?! 
Schlag mal ne Uhrzeit und Ort vor Martin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung, werde aber wohl erst am spÃ¤teren Nachmittag (dazu-) kommen.


----------



## linus93 (7. November 2009)

ich binn moin in kalck auf der wintergala fahren
also nicht dabei


----------



## moOrphY (8. November 2009)

Hmm, na das sieht ja nicht so rosig aus! Linus, wieso fährt man denn bei so einem Wetter wie heute in einer Winteranlage?!? 
Der Simon fährt evtl. auch noch mit, je nachdem wie er sich heute fühlt ^^ 
Ich wäre mal wieder für UNI-MENSA so gegen 13:00 Uhr - 13:30 Uhr ...


----------



## linus93 (14. November 2009)

wie sieht es aus moin mit fahren in kölle


----------



## moOrphY (14. November 2009)

da bin ich dabei!  

Treffpunkt Uni-Mensa oder wieder wie immer am Alter Markt?

Uhrzeit?


----------



## linus93 (14. November 2009)

uni wäre coll
so ab 1


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. November 2009)

Morgen regnets wahrscheinlich mit 60%.

Mir ist das egal, wem noch? 

13UHR wÃ¤re mir etwas frÃ¼h, muss noch ein paar StÃ¼ndchen zusammen bekommen arbeitstechnisch morgen.

Auch so, im Allgmeinen etwas frÃ¼h. WÃ¤re so fÃ¼r 15UHR, oder ich komme dann eben um die Ziet nach.


Linus, wir mÃ¼ssen uns morgen sehen, brauche dringend den Gigapipe-SchlÃ¼ssel!


----------



## moOrphY (14. November 2009)

Ja Prima, dann würd ich sagen weil 15 Uhr doch etwas spät ist, wir treffen uns um 14 Uhr an der Uni Mensa! 
Sieh mal zu, dass du das auf die Reihe bekommst Martin.
15 Uhr kannste knicken, da würds ja schon fast wieder dunkel


----------



## bike-show.de (14. November 2009)

Uni um 13 Uhr klingt gut. Da am Hauptgebäude?


----------



## linus93 (15. November 2009)

also es sieht ja nicht so nach guten wetter aus
ich binn dann doch eher füer halle wer wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (15. November 2009)

Hmm, also Halle hätt ich schon mal Bock, aber das wäre für mich heute die totale Fahrerei! 
Fällt bei mir also flach heute. Soll wohl auch den ganzen Tag so sein, regen regen regen ...


----------



## bike-show.de (15. November 2009)

linus93 schrieb:


> also es sieht ja nicht so nach guten wetter aus
> ich binn dann doch eher füer halle wer wäre dabei



Halle passt auch. Ab wann?


----------



## linus93 (15. November 2009)

ab 3 weil die erst um 3 auf macht


----------



## bike-show.de (15. November 2009)

linus93 schrieb:


> ab 3 weil die erst um 3 auf macht



Alles klar. Fahre von Zollstock um kurz vor 3 mit dem Auto los. Sagt an, wenn ich jemanden mit in die Halle kann.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. November 2009)

Hier ich! Magst mich abholen? 
Ist auch ganz problemlos, denn die Bonner StraÃe ist zur Zeit nur einspurig, auf der anderen kann man kurz halten. Ich liege 100% auf deiner Route! 

Zur Abwechslung auch mal das Handy am Anschlag 
015122712497


----------



## moOrphY (15. November 2009)

Ich komm dann auch zur Halle! Martin hat mich überredet  
Schlage dann auch so um kurz vor 15 Uhr auf.

Bis später dann.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. November 2009)

Das Wochenende steht an, mit, man mag es kaum glauben, mega Wetter.
Und weil ich keine Lust auf die morgige Erdkundeklausur habe, mache ich mir nun Hoffnung auf das Wochenende 

Ich werde Samstag so gegen 14 Uhr an der Philharmonie (Standard-Anfangsspot, unten am Rhein, der Brunnen) sein.

Und zwar wird auch der JÃ¶rg da sein, einige kennen ihn wahrscheinlich noch, was Linus? 

Kleine Stadtrunde Trial? Die frisch entdeckten Sidehop-Skills ausreizen


----------



## linus93 (19. November 2009)

Binn sowas von am Start

Ich weise nocheinmal darauf hinn, dass am 5.12.09
Nikolaustrial ist


----------



## MasterT (24. November 2009)

Moin!

Session fürs WE:

Wann: Sonntag, 29.11.2009, 12:00 Uhr
Wo: Landschaftspark Nord, Dusiburg, Treffpunkt: Imbissbude am Hauptzugang

Bitte um zahlreiches erscheinen!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. November 2009)

ach, endlich ausgeschissen ? 

bin dabei wenns wetter,laune stimmt und luft im reifen ist


----------



## moOrphY (26. November 2009)

So Leutz was geht dann so am Wochenden!?
Muss mal was wissen wann wir fahren wegen der Wochenendplanung...
Linus und Martin, ihr seid gefragt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. November 2009)

Ich habe Samstag Tag der offenen TÃ¼r in der Schule sowie nachher einen Pflichttermin mit der Familie auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Sonntag bin ich 100% am Start, zumal die vielen neuen Teile mal probegefahren werden wollen 

Achja, morgen (Freitag) habe ich bis 15 uhr schule. FÃ¼r eine kleime Runde wÃ¤re ich vlt auch dabei. 

Basti?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. November 2009)

also, freitag und samstag ist auch nicht so gut, aber SONNTAG ist bereit !!!! für trial (freundin weiss schon bescheid) 

@Martin, musste samstag schön gravuren in tassen schleifen


----------



## moOrphY (27. November 2009)

jut, dann halt ich mir den sonntag mal frei


----------



## Luk (27. November 2009)

MasterT schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Session fürs WE:
> 
> ...



Nicht vergessen, auch die Kölle Truppe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (28. November 2009)

moin
wer wäre heute dabei in köln.
mal sehn ob halle oder draußen?


----------



## moOrphY (28. November 2009)

Also bei mir ist es draußen am regnen. Aber auch sonst hab ich heut keine Zeit. Ich hab mich da eher auf morgen fest drauf eingestellt!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. November 2009)

12Uhr ist zu früh !
13.30Uhr könnte ich vereinbaren !

edit:

es soll zu 85%regnen !!!!

sollen wir nicht lieber in die halle fahren ?


----------



## moOrphY (28. November 2009)

Also ich wäre auch für 13:30 Uhr! Passt bei mir auch besser. HALLE bin ich dabei....


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. November 2009)

thorsten marc martin linus, könnt ihr auch was dazu sagen !?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. November 2009)

So, komme gerade vom Einspeichen des neuen SchmuckstÃ¼cks im VR sowie von der Fertigstellung des 20" unter geringfÃ¼gigem GlÃ¼hweineinfluss

Unser Problem ist ja bekannt, wir kÃ¶nnen, so gerne wir es auch wollten, nicht aus KÃ¶ln raus..

Daher werden Linus und ich uns morgen zusammen mit Fabi/K gegen 14 Uhr an der Rheinpromenade treffen.
Ãnderungen kÃ¶nnt ihr vornehmen, nur viel frÃ¼her kann ich nicht, habe noch einen ganz Arsch voll Aufgaben hier, die ich morgen Vormittag gerne erledigt hÃ¤tte.


----------



## moOrphY (28. November 2009)

Das hört sich doch supi an, dann bis morgen 14 Uhr. Wenn Änderungen, bitte frühzeitig posten!


----------



## MasterT (29. November 2009)

MasterT schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Session fürs WE:
> 
> ...



PLANÄNDERUNG!

Heute 15:00 Uhr Halle in Köln

Gruss


----------



## Luk (29. November 2009)

Check


----------



## linus93 (29. November 2009)

Ja 
Also ich binn heut morgen erstmal leichen angucken (körperwelten)
Mir ist sowohl halle als auch draußen recht es muss nur die schöne stadt am reihn sein.
Martin bitte lass heut mal dein handy an damit ich dich arufen kann wen ich komme da ich nicht genau weiß wann das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. November 2009)

Handy ist an, Wetter ist trocken.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. November 2009)

wo denn nun ? halle oder drausssen ?
kommt mal alle halle auch du martin und fabi,!
wenn wir schon so weit fahren in eure kack stadt dann kommt auch wenigstens zum spot


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. November 2009)

-edit-

Jetzt fÃ¤ngt's hier auch an..


----------



## bikersemmel (29. November 2009)

15Uhr Halle bin dabei.
bis gleich


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. November 2009)

Naja gut, dann Halle.

Bis nachher!


----------



## MasterT (29. November 2009)

Na bitte, geht doch!

Entscheidungen sind offensichtlich nicht so eure Stärke....

Bis gleich

@Moppel: Also um 15 Uhr in der Halle - falls du den Faden verloren hast.


----------



## MasterT (29. November 2009)

Na bitte, geht doch!

Entscheidungen sind offensichtlich nicht so eure Stärke....

Bis gleich

@Moppel: Also um 15 Uhr in der Halle - falls du den Faden verloren hast.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. November 2009)

Fabi mit Foto-MÃ¶glichkeit? Es gibt etwas zu dokumentieren..


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. November 2009)

mache ich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. November 2009)

Wie sieht es mit Sonntag dem 6.12 aus?
am 5. ist ja der event in kalk.... und ich würde ungern nur für einen tag radfahren rumkommen. Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. November 2009)

Immer doch.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. November 2009)

Wann, wo ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. November 2009)

Immer mit der Ruhe, es ist gerade Montag! 

Wird man spÃ¤testens am Samstag alles bequatschen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. November 2009)

alles klar cheffe


----------



## linus93 (6. Dezember 2009)

so ausgeschlafen und top fit!
Heute in köln.
um 2 am brunnen am reihn.
für Kami du fähst zu Philamonie und gehst dan die treppen zu reihn runter.
Wetter soll so lala sein aber bei mir vorm fenster sieht es super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (10. Dezember 2009)

*pierre charles thomas* kommt zur x-mas session nach mainz.
und in china fällt ein sack reis um, werdet ihr denken? Nicht im Thread verfehlt, denn seine Zugreise (zurück) beginnt in *Köln. Am Dienstag, 22.12.*
Wir würden gerne in Köln noch ne Runde drehen bevor er um 16 Uhr (?) auf den Bahnsteig muss. Wir sollten ihm schon schöne Spots bieten und den Anschein erwecken als ob 20Trialer in Köln fahren ;-)
Auf zahlreiches Erscheinen!
Björn


----------



## linus93 (10. Dezember 2009)

wird arsch eng
wann soll es den losgehen??
ich könnte ja mal wieder den sportuntericht schwänzen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Dezember 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Auf zahlreiches Erscheinen!




Und wer soll dahin? KÃ¶ln besteht leider nicht nur aus Schulabbrechern, Hartzern und Vollzeitarbeitslosen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Dezember 2009)

schreibt der der nur am hartzen,schwänzen und radfahren ist  ^^


----------



## bikersemmel (11. Dezember 2009)

wer wäre denn morgen mit in der Halle in Köln dabei? 
Mein Vorschlag:
15uhr Treffen in der Halle.

Lg und bis morgen 
Semmel


----------



## Hardshocker (11. Dezember 2009)

Hey Jungs und Mädels 
Zu Weihanchten gibts nen Trial auf Basis des Czar 26"ers wenn ihr kein Problem mit blutigen Anfängern habt werde ich regelmässig im Raum Köln dabei sein 
MFG


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2009)

bin zwar nicht aus köln, aber ich spreche glaube ich im namen aller trialer, wenn cih sage, dass es kackegal, was du kannst, hauptsache du bist am start......jeder trialer is willkommen.....


----------



## Hardshocker (11. Dezember 2009)

Auf so eine Antwort habe ich gehofft
Könnt auf mich zählen hab eh ne Schülercard also Bus und Bahn bis 18Uhr GRATIIIIS
Dsa Rad nehmsch einfahc mit ;=
Freu mich schon wie wild auf die Treffen
Ride on


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Dezember 2009)

ich vielleicht,


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Dezember 2009)

Hardshocker schrieb:


> Hey Jungs und MÃ¤dels
> Zu Weihanchten gibts nen Trial auf Basis des Czar 26"ers wenn ihr kein Problem mit blutigen AnfÃ¤ngern habt werde ich regelmÃ¤ssig im Raum KÃ¶ln dabei sein
> MFG



Quatsch.

Ist sogar sehr gut, wir haben _gerade erst_ jemand relativ Neuen dazu bekommen, siehe Fabian aka moOrphY 

In KÃ¶ln wÃ¤chst und gedeiht alles, wirst Du sehen  Fabi fÃ¤hrt auch noch nicht lange und kann schon einen dicken Packen an Techniken 

Linus und ich fahren fast jedes Wochenende, Simon aka schmitti auch, wenn sein Rad mal funktioniert, und Basti aka Bike-show.de wird wohl auch in regelmÃ¤Ãigen AbstÃ¤nden fahren.

Von jedem Niveau jemand dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (11. Dezember 2009)

Leute meldet euch an für morgen.
Wenn wir 4 Leute zusammen bekommen dann mach ich mich auch auf den weiten weg nach Köln. sonst lohnt es nicht wirklich.

1. Also kann ich mit Hardshocker rechnen?
2. Und Moppel sag vorher nochmal bescheid ob du kommst oder nicht.

Was ist mit den Martin,Mark, Thorsten


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Dezember 2009)

bei mir kann ich erst morgen so ab 12 13uhr reinschreiben, bin seit 21uhr nur am kacken


----------



## Hardshocker (12. Dezember 2009)

Sry semmel aber ich bekomm mein  bike erst zum Neujahr.
Aber ab dann bin ich soweit net verhindert jedes WE am start versprochen
Köln is ne halbe std. mim Bus muss nur sehn wie ich von Weiden/HBF zu der Halle komme bzw wie wir uns da treffen wenn wir draussen radeln
MFG
ELias


----------



## linus93 (12. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kann heute überhaupt nicht
aber morgen wäre ich für ne riesen runde in köln


----------



## moOrphY (12. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir gehts heute auch nicht! 
Morgen schließe ich mich aber an, sofern mein Bike wieder repariert ist. Immoment ist meine Kurbel nämlich noch demontiert, weil ich endlich mal den Rock-Ring drehen will


----------



## Luk (12. Dezember 2009)

Marc mit C bitte ;-)
Thorsten und ich können heute nicht und sind morgen in Aachen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Dezember 2009)

Heute fahre ich auch nur in meinem Viertel ein bisschen, das Wetter ist doof und mein 200L Becken ist endlich da!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Dezember 2009)

tja, habt ihr alles was heute an am uni düsseldorf park was verpasst !
morgen bin ich glaube ich nicht dabei, da kein geld für sprit, aber ihr seit alle in die volle stadt düsseldorf eingeladen


----------



## linus93 (12. Dezember 2009)

tolle und du bist voll oder volle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (13. Dezember 2009)

So meine lieben! 

Ich schaue aus dem Fenster und sehe ... ganz viel Kälte, aber keinen Regen  
Laut Wetter.com sollen wir auch heute keinen bekommen. 

Also wer wäre dabei nen ründchen in Köln zu drehen? 
Ich schlage mal 13:00 - 13:30 Uhr als Treffpunkt vor. Wie immer an der Rheinpromenade! 
Bis dahin


----------



## linus93 (13. Dezember 2009)

am start zeit passt auch aber eher 13:30


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich auch! 
Weil ich gerade tierisch vom 26" HR angepisst bin wird es wieder bisschen 20" action geben.


----------



## CityTrial (13. Dezember 2009)

Nach Köln komme ich nicht ,ohne arm zu werden *heul*


----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. Dezember 2009)

geht heute was im raum düsseldorf ?


----------



## CityTrial (13. Dezember 2009)

Ins Dorf würde sich einrichten lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (18. Dezember 2009)

Wetter soll bescheiden werden.
Also wer stellt sich mit mir in der Halle in Köln unter?
Ich würde auch mein Bike mitnehmen und ne Runde hüpfen


----------



## Luk (18. Dezember 2009)

Wann Sa oder So?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. Dezember 2009)

ihr mädchen kommt nach mainz !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Dezember 2009)

KÃ¶ln und Ddorf sind morgen ausgestorben, wir fliegen in den warmen SÃ¼den bei gemÃ¼tlichen -8Â° nach Mainz


----------



## bikersemmel (18. Dezember 2009)

Sa. Köln Halle.  

Was ist denn in Mainz los?


----------



## siede. (18. Dezember 2009)

...xmas-treff? Mainz wird sehr "steil" gehn morgen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Dezember 2009)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Sa. KÃ¶ln Halle.
> 
> Was ist denn in Mainz los?



Das


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Dezember 2009)

wie letzte woche schon kurz angekündigt: pierre charles thomas ist zu besuch. Wer in Mainz war oder Little Limelight 3 gesehen hat weiß bescheid. Da wir heute den 3. Tag im Schnee fahren (heute zum Glück bei frühlingshaften -5°) planen wir morgen in der Halle in Köln steil zu gehen. Ab wann es losgehen kann ist noch nicht geklärt, fakt ist, dass er zeitig zum Bahnhof muss.
beste grüße und vielleicht bis morgen,
Björn


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Dezember 2009)

Euch ist bekannt, dass die Halle erst ab 15 Uhr auf hat?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Dezember 2009)

so liebe leute. nach mehreren telefonaten steht nun folgender plan.
12uhr halle kalk, charles, björn, alex und ich. wird steil gehen.
äähm morgen 22.12. 2. kleine x-mas session


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. Dezember 2009)

wie lange bleibt ihr denn bzw wann muss kalle wieder weg ?


----------



## linus93 (21. Dezember 2009)

binn am start


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Dezember 2009)

Bis wann geht denn der SpaÃ?


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Dezember 2009)

maximal 18:30 (wegen Zug)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Dezember 2009)

WTF ich dachte die ganze Ziet bis 16 Uhr. Jadann ist die Sache klar, fahren wir eine ordentliche X-Mass Session!

Haben wir schon erwÃ¤hnt, dass diese Halle beheizt ist?


----------



## bikersemmel (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute wie siht es bei euch mit einer kleinen After-x-massession aus?
Mein Vorschlag um den Weihnachtsspeck wieder loszuwerden:
Sonntag 27.12. Halle Köln ab 15Uhr. 

Wer ist dabei?

Allen schonmal ein Frohes Fest. 
Und allen die ich am Sonntag nicht sehe auch einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Dezember 2009)

krank


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Dezember 2009)

köln, Düsseldorf wo seid ihr?

@ Moppel: Gute Besserung


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Dezember 2009)

bin fahrtauglich ! was geht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Dezember 2009)

Wenn mir jemand einen langen 5er Inbus-SchlÃ¼ssel mitbringen und verkaufen kann, Ã¼berlege ich es mir ernsthaft, das Pitbull mal gassi zufahren


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Dezember 2009)

na also was geht nun ? rubel ?-


----------



## bikersemmel (27. Dezember 2009)

5er Imbus kein Problem, verkaufen leider nein.
Hätte Helweg heute auf, würde ich dir einen schenken

Also bis gleich.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Dezember 2009)

Der Wille machts, danke 

Fabi soll noch kommen und dann wird das eine entspannte Runde.


----------



## moOrphY (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich scheide leider noch ein wenig aus, weil ich mein Eno in alle einzellteile zerlegt habe und nun erstmal warten muss, bis der Jan mir die Klinke geschickt hat, dann kann ich auch endlich wieder fahren ;/


----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. Dezember 2009)

hab deinen innensechskant gefunden martin  bringe ihn dir bei gelegenheit mit
komme nicht, war gestern zwei stunden fahren und bin heute doch noch ganz geschlaucht... da lohnt es sich nicht nach köln zu fahren...

trotzdem euch viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Dezember 2009)

Kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass nur Semmel und ich den Ar** hochkriegen  Das lohnt sich ja gar nicht!


----------



## bikersemmel (27. Dezember 2009)

MIr egal ich muss heute fahren. die letzten 2 Wochen habe ich es nicht geschafft. werden sicher noch welche kurzentschlossen nachkommen.

Moppel kommt doch auch.

Also bisher:
Martin,
Moppel,
Ich


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Dezember 2009)

Na wenigstens Du. Dann kÃ¶nnen wir heute ja in Ruhe die 8 battlen  Was mit Marc, Thorsten...?


----------



## bikersemmel (27. Dezember 2009)

Korrekt. freu mich. Also bis gleich um 15Uhr.
Marc muss noch zu einem Essen.
Thorsten ist schätzungsweise in Polen.


----------



## Marc B (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal zwei Fragen zur Halle in Köln:

- Gibt es zwei verschiedene Bereiche für BMX und Trial oder ist das alles in einer Halle?

- Werden die Planungen für den Bau einer Dirt-Strecke auf dem Außengelände weiterverfolgt?

Thanks für Infos

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Dezember 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> - Gibt es zwei verschiedene Bereiche fÃ¼r BMX und Trial?


Ja.




Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> - Werden die Planungen fÃ¼r den Bau einer Dirt-Strecke auf dem AuÃengelÃ¤nde weiterverfolgt?


Ja. Sowie ein Areal fÃ¼r Trialer.

Mehr bleibt erstmal im Unklaren..


----------



## Marc B (27. Dezember 2009)

Gut, danke für die Infos

Letzte Frage: An welche der auf der Homepage angegeben Mail-Adresse schreibt man für eine Anfrage am besten? (Also so, dass man direkt den richtigen Ansprechpartner erwischt)


----------



## bikersemmel (28. Dezember 2009)

Neuer Versuch.

Wenn es morgen regnet.
Halle! Wer kommt ?


----------



## Luk (28. Dezember 2009)

13 Uhr bin ich da


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Dezember 2009)

Mach das, wenn Du 2h vor der TÃ¼r sitzen willst 
Komme nur wenn Moppel kommt!

[email protected]Ã¶ln? Alles heile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (28. Dezember 2009)

falsch. die Halle hat in den Ferien von Mo bis Fr. immer ab 13 Uhr auf.


----------



## Luk (28. Dezember 2009)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> falsch. die Halle hat in den Ferien von Mo bis Fr. immer ab 13 Uhr auf.


Hier der Bildbeweis:


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Dezember 2009)

Oh, echt? Ist mir neu, und das als Eingeborener.
Ja dickes Ding, hat man mehr davon.


-edit-

Semmel du Hoden, da steht doch, dass gestern zu war!!


----------



## bike-show.de (28. Dezember 2009)

So. Bin wieder gesund (genug). 13 Uhr Halle klingt gut!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Dezember 2009)

Dann wird morgen doch richtig schÃ¶n. Vor allem regnet es den ganzen Tag 

Wer mich Ã¼brigens erreichen will, Sim-Karte futsch..


----------



## bikersemmel (28. Dezember 2009)

Gut dann vergiss die SMS

bis morgen.
(glaube dass diese Eventübersicht am We noch nicht da war)
Wie auch immer, dann habe ich und 30 andere das Ding am Sonntag übersehen.


----------



## moOrphY (29. Dezember 2009)

@ Martin: 

Nee, Die Teile vom Jan sind noch nicht angekommen. Ich hoffe mal das die morgen da sind und dann bin ich auch wieder fahrbereit.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Dezember 2009)

Dinge im Umschlag kommen immer am nÃ¤chsten Tag, dann hat heute dein Postbote oder Auslieferer verpennt 

Falls noch was kommt, weiÃt ja wo Du uns findest.


----------



## bike-show.de (29. Dezember 2009)

So. War doch toll.

Morgen wieder gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich überlege auch schon. Wäre auf jeden Fall cool.
Wer würd denn noch kommen?


----------



## moOrphY (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin morgen leider im Kino um 15 Uhr ;/ 
Mein Bike ist aufjedenfall wieder startklar!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Dezember 2009)

ich bin interessiert !
tut mir leid, ich bin heute zwei etagen unter meiner eigenen aufgewacht mit einem nackten mÃ¤dchen. nur das traurige an der geschichte ist das sie mich ais der kotze gezogen hat ^^ und ich nix mehr weiss.... von daher war ich heute zu geschwÃ¤cht doch ich denke morgen kÃ¶nnte klappen !
ist 3â¬ eintritt richtig ? 
Aber erstmal klÃ¤ren wer und wann denn ? und wie lange wollt ihr ?

moppel


----------



## Hardshocker (30. Dezember 2009)

Bald gehts los 
Wie schauts eig aus?
Homepage der Halle?
Kost das was und wann ja wiviel?
Wie siehts aus mit Bus/Bahn verbindung?
MFG


----------



## moOrphY (30. Dezember 2009)

http://www.gidf.de/


http://abenteuerhallen.jugz.de/info/


----------



## bikersemmel (30. Dezember 2009)

also wer würde denn heute um 15uhr in die Halle kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Dezember 2009)

15uhr würde ich dabei sein, wenn du mir versprichst das wenn mein auto probleme macht du mir starthilfe gibst


----------



## bike-show.de (30. Dezember 2009)

15 Uhr bin ich da. Fahre zur Not auch alleine, d.h. ich bin in jedem Fall da.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Dezember 2009)

WÃ¼rde mich auch Ã¼berreden lassen.

Habe gerade mein neues SchmuckstÃ¼ck aufgefeilt 



Fabi, tu mir bitte einen Gefallen und bring um Himmelswillen meinen Inbus mit!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Dezember 2009)

bringe ich mit.


----------



## bikersemmel (30. Dezember 2009)

starthilfe ist gebongt


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Januar 2010)

sooo, die neue batterie ist eingebaut und ich bin komplett nüchtern und könnte radfahren, aber ihr nicht! also wie siehts morgen aus ?


----------



## linus93 (1. Januar 2010)

also ich wäre bei ner runde in der halle dabei


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Januar 2010)

Schon wieder?^^
Linus Du hast gelogen, morgen soll es wÃ¤rmer und trockener werden als heute 
WÃ¤ttÃ¤


----------



## linus93 (2. Januar 2010)

jao dann halt so wie moppels freund kalle
im dem bissel schnee
ab 1? 
in Köln!!!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. Januar 2010)

wo denn nun ? und lass mal 14uhr sagen! und bring mal einer seine cam mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Januar 2010)

14 Uhr Promenade ist besser, muss noch putzen und Handschuhe nÃ¤hen 

Wetter ist hier genial, strahlend blauer Himmel 


Vlt dann auch den Rheinpark mitnehmen


----------



## linus93 (2. Januar 2010)

gut aber moppel wir sind alle cam lose kinder


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. Januar 2010)

ui draussen ist mit zu kalt bei -3° heute
wünsche euch vile spaß! vielleicht morgen dann im warmen ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Januar 2010)

Ich habe hier +1,3Â° auf dem Tacho.
AuÃerdem soll es morgen wieder schneien und Minusgrade geben.


----------



## duro e (2. Januar 2010)

wie siehts aus morgen mit radfahren , hab ticket mal und könnte rumkommen (düsseldorf)z.b , köln geht leider nicht damit . hat denn wer bock ne runde im dorf zu fahren morgen?.


----------



## linus93 (3. Januar 2010)

also ansage für morgen
1 in der halle 
muss schon gegen halb 6 weg aber soll euch ja nicht stören
und ich sag mal so es wird steil gehen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Januar 2010)

ich könnte 14uhr ! und komme nun auch wirklich und will auch und und und !!!!
also 14Uhr in der Halle komme ich !
wer kommt noch ?marc,rubel,semmel,martin,basti ?


----------



## Luk (3. Januar 2010)

15 Uhr oder 15.30 Uhr bin ich da.


----------



## Hardshocker (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage da ich demnächst auch gern regelmässig dabei wär wollt ich ma fragen:
Besteht die Möglichkeit das mich wer von Weiden-Zentrum oder Köln HBF mitnehmen kann? Bzw fhrt wer mit Bus/Bahn bei dem man sich anschliessen kann weil immer allein hinfahrn is öde xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (5. Januar 2010)

Ich komme zwar aus Lindenthal, aber bei mir im Auto ist nur Platz für mich und mein Rad, da Zweisitzer  
Was denkst du wie die anderen das hier machen. Die fahren auch alle mit Bus / Bahn. 
Wenn du am HBF bist, dann bist du doch schon am Ziel! Treffpunkt bei gutem Wetter ist immer die Rheimpromenade an der Philharmonie, dort wo der Brunnen mit den Steinen ist. 
Und im Winter, wenn dann mal in der Halle gefahren wird in Kalk, dann fährst du einfach mit der S-Bahn bis Trimbornstraße und dann biste auch schon so gut wie da 
Außerdem bist du doch nicht alleine!?! Du hast doch dein Rad dabei


----------



## Hardshocker (5. Januar 2010)

Hey ja stimmt ich starte wohl eh erst zur SChneefreien Zeit.
Meine Fresse ich freu mich derbe. nur noch 800 rann und ab 
Bis bald


----------



## bikersemmel (8. Januar 2010)

@ Moppel: wie siehts  aus mit ner Runde in Mainz.
Das Wetter soll so toll werden

Wenns die Straßen es am We zulassen würde ich Halle vorschlagen.


----------



## moOrphY (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn das stimmt was man so im TV erzählt und hört, dann glaub ich kommst du morgen nicht so gut vorran


----------



## bike-show.de (8. Januar 2010)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Wenns die Straßen es am We zulassen würde ich Halle vorschlagen.



Bin dabei.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Januar 2010)

Sonntag wÃ¤re fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (9. Januar 2010)

heute wäre auch fein


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. Januar 2010)

seit mittwoch wieder mal erkältet..... keine ahnung was los, von dahher bleibe ich lieber bei dem winterchaos zu hause 

euch viel spaß !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Januar 2010)

Morgen fÃ¤nde ich in sofern besser, weil die Halle nun erst wieder um 15 Uhr aufmacht und ich heute gegen 18Uhr noch was zu erledigen habe


----------



## bikersemmel (9. Januar 2010)

Na dann halten wir mal morgen 15Uhr fest. 
Ich warte aber erstmal das Wetter ab.


----------



## linus93 (9. Januar 2010)

okay dann mach heut alles was ich sonst moin machen müste,
biss dann


----------



## bike-show.de (9. Januar 2010)

Sonntag, 15 Uhr klingt prima!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Januar 2010)

Semmel, Schneefall ist hier nicht. Liegt nur was, und wir haben sogar +2,7Â°
Erstes Tauwetter seit knapp 2 Wochen


----------



## bike-show.de (13. Januar 2010)

Ich würde am Freitag gegen 18 Uhr in der Halle fahren gehen. Bin dann erstmal wieder ein paar Wochen auf Achse.


----------



## linus93 (14. Januar 2010)

joa klingt okay
martin??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Januar 2010)

Muss morgen dick arbeiten, 19Uhr bis auf jeden fall nach 24Uhr 

Das Wochenende bin ich aber komplett verfÃ¼gbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (15. Januar 2010)

Wer wäre denn morgen dabei?
Heute wird mir das zu knapp. Habe gerade erst feierabend, und muss noch Essen und feiern


----------



## Luk (15. Januar 2010)

Thorsten und ich sind morgen um 15 Uhr in der Halle


----------



## bikersemmel (15. Januar 2010)

Super, bis morgen.

Euch noch allen einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Januar 2010)

toll..... ich muss sparen und der mongo kommt, nagut, dann komme ich auch !


----------



## linus93 (16. Januar 2010)

werde ich wohl nicht um ein erscheinen drumkommen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn jemand eine Aspirin mitbringt, kommt der kÃ¶lsche Schranzer auch 


Bis nachher, freue mich schon!

Martin


----------



## bikersemmel (16. Januar 2010)

Aspirin pack ich ein. bis gleich.


----------



## linus93 (16. Januar 2010)

martin da hilft am besten kölsch trinken


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Januar 2010)

willst du den jungen vergiften linus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (16. Januar 2010)

tja wen du nicht autofahren würdest dann ja dann würdest du nur noch in köln trinken


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2010)

Trinkgeld habe ich in Form von KÃ¶lsch bekommen, also lass mich ja mit dem Zeug in Ruhe 

Bis gleich!


----------



## bike-show.de (17. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand Kopfhörer in der Halle gefunden?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Januar 2010)

Morgen regnet es.

Halle?

Basti wÃ¼rd vlt kommen, Simon will kommen, Linus soll kommen und bisschen ReHa-Trial machen,..., 
Und weiter?


----------



## moOrphY (23. Januar 2010)

Ich komm warscheinlich auch!  Uhrzeit 15 Uhr oder wie?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Januar 2010)

ich hätte interesse
LUK ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (24. Januar 2010)

Ich werd doch nicht kommen. Ich hab solche Muskelkater vom Eisfußball gestern! 
Bin nächste Woche wieder am Start!
Viel spaß euch.


----------



## Luk (24. Januar 2010)

Muss arbeiten, bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2010)

Dann lassen wir das heute mal. FÃ¼r mich lohnt sich der Eintritt erst wenn auch ein paar Leute kommen, sonst ist ja doof. 

Wie sieht es aus? Ich habe Dienstag frei. Noch jemand?


----------



## linus93 (29. Januar 2010)

wetter sieht ja nicht wiklich gut aus
 ich kann samstag und sontag
Halle sonst geht ja nichts


----------



## bike-show.de (29. Januar 2010)

Bin übers WE leider in der "anderen" Stadt...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Januar 2010)

Sonntag wÃ¤re prima.

Ich habe Montag frei, wer noch?


----------



## linus93 (29. Januar 2010)

hatten diesen montag frei 
samstag nicht??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Januar 2010)

Na wer sagt's denn, das Wochenende wird trocken und vor allem eher Plusgrade als Minusgrade! 
Trifft sich gut, denn weil so ein Spacken meinte mich beschei**en zu mÃ¼ssen habe ich gerade kein Budget fÃ¼r die Halle 

Wenn wir morgen recht zeitig anfangen, wÃ¤r ich fÃ¼r ne Stadtrunde. MÃ¼sste aber gegen 17 Uhr geduscht und fertig zuhause sein. 12Uhr oder so wÃ¤ren da denke ich gut 

Sorry Linus, jedesmal wenn Du mit verlockenden Angeboten fÃ¼r das Abendprogramm kommst, habe ich auÃnahmsweise mal etwas vor  
Ich habe eh nichtmal genug Geld fÃ¼r'n KÃ¶lsch zur Zeit


----------



## linus93 (29. Januar 2010)

wäre mir nicht unrecht aber ich glaube das erst wen ich das moin sehe


----------



## linus93 (30. Januar 2010)

so ich drehe jetzt ne kleine tief schnee runde.
morgen ab 3 in der halle!!!!!1
wer wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2010)

Heute wegen Schlechtwetter Entfall, so ein Driss ...

Morgen wÃ¤re ich dabei. Ich weiÃ zwar noch nicht wie, aber OK..^^


----------



## linus93 (31. Januar 2010)

martin hast du noch ne sd karte??
und bring nen ketten nieter mit


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Januar 2010)

Sd karte muss ich mal schauen, wenn aber nichts mit besonders viel Speicher ^^

Hab' ein anderes Problem, hab genau 0,10â¬ in der Tasche


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Januar 2010)

Wir fahren heute ein wenig Schnee-Trial, bei Plusgraden bestimmt lustig


----------



## bikersemmel (4. Februar 2010)

Wie schauts mit dem We aus?
Wenns regnet wollte ich in die Halle.
Ansonsten werde ich wohl Essen vorziehen. (Also die Stadt )

LG Semmel


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Februar 2010)

geht denn da inzwischen was ? ^^ mir isset egal, können auch in ddorf fahren oder so, was sagt der typ aus MG ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Februar 2010)

Linus! Stadt! Morgen! 92% trocken!


----------



## moOrphY (5. Februar 2010)

Wann wollt Ihr denn Fahren um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Februar 2010)

Keine Ahnung, weiÃ ja nicht wie tief Linus heute ins Glas schaut.

14 Uhr oder so wÃ¤ren aber eine Idee.

Muss jedenfalls ein Rad mal so richtig Ã¤rgern und "einfahren"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (5. Februar 2010)

14 uhr klingt gut, simon ist evtl auch am start


----------



## linus93 (5. Februar 2010)

ne ich hab morgen soziale verphlichtungen.
aber über morgen kann ich


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. Februar 2010)

ganz vergessen
semmel und ich wollten heute in düsseldorf fahren ! wer wäre dabei ?
wir wollten so um 14 uhr loslegen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2010)

Na, Linus und ich streeten heute ab 18 Uhr in KÃ¶ln


----------



## moOrphY (6. Februar 2010)

ich kann heut doch nicht kommen, mir haben se ins auto eingebrochen, ich draf jetzt erstmal zur polizei etc


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2010)

HÃ¤ttest Du einen Fiat Panda, wÃ¤re das nicht passiert, aber neeeein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (6. Februar 2010)

Tja  

So ist das hält, wenn man ein auffälligiges auto fährt. 
Das kurriose ist nur, die haben nur mein Fahrzeugbuch mitgenommen wo ein paar Dokumente vom Auto drin waren, wie Bedienungsanleitung, paar ABE´s und das Serviceheft. 
Das Autoradio haben sie stecken lassen, wobei ich das Bedienteil immer mit nach Hause nehme. 
Ja... und beide Türzylinder sind durchstochen. 
Jetzt hab ich erstmal lauferei an den hacken...


----------



## linus93 (7. Februar 2010)

heute halle
ab 15uhr??
draußen ist ja nicht so toll


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2010)

Na mal warten wer sich noch meldet. Alleine ist ja doof^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: mir ist Ã¼bel langweilig.
Dabei habe ich gerade Spots gefunden, die man in KÃ¶ln noch nie gafahren ist.. (Zollstock)


----------



## linus93 (15. Februar 2010)

martin ab morgen binn ich warscheinlich fahrtaugkich


----------



## bike-show.de (15. Februar 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: mir ist Ã¼bel langweilig.
> Dabei habe ich gerade Spots gefunden, die man in KÃ¶ln noch nie gafahren ist.. (Zollstock)


Bin die nÃ¤chsten vier Wochen auÃer Gefecht gesetzt...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Februar 2010)

4 WOCHEN!?! Hast Du nicht damit gerechnet, schon diese Woche wieder fit zu sein? Naja, was nicht ist, das ist nicht. Gute Besserung!


Die anderen:
Morgen sind es endlich mal wieder seit langem +3Â°C und strahlender Sonnenschein! BEWEGT EUCH ENDLICH MAL ALLE WIEDER!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Februar 2010)

WÃ¼rde so gegen 15 Uhr Lust haben in der Stadt ein bisschen SchÃ¶n-Wetter-Fahrerei zu betreiben.
Bis dahin wird auch noch ein gutes StÃ¼ck WeiÃ weg sein, soll ja schlieÃlich Ã¼ber 0 bleiben heute und hier ist's schon ziemlich trocken.

Weil ich keine Lust habe die Gabel umzubauen, wird das 24iger heute beansprucht. Einspruch ist aber noch mÃ¶glich^^


----------



## moOrphY (16. Februar 2010)

Ich werde mich dann heute auch mal aus dem Haus bewegen und die Runde durch die Stadt mitfahren  

bis um 15 Uhr dann ...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Februar 2010)

Linus und ich rocken ein bisschen die City. Ab 14Uhr Rheinpromenade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. Februar 2010)

wie siehts samstag mittag in der halle aus ?#


moppel


----------



## Rubelnaldo (26. Februar 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> wie siehts samstag mittag in der halle aus ?#
> 
> 
> moppel



vielleicht bin ich mal wieder dabei.... vielleicht, vielleicht  wenn das Boxx noch fährt!


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Februar 2010)

ich denke ich werd auch kommen. wenn noch ein paar kommen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Februar 2010)

ja cool, RUBEL DU MUSST KOMMEN ! sonst reiss ich dir den S*ck RAUS 
sollen wir zusammen fahren ?
umwieviel uhr denn, 15uhr ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Februar 2010)

linus und ich werden wohl etwa spÃ¤ter dazukommen. Veranschlage mal 17Uhr.


----------



## MasterT (26. Februar 2010)

Servus aus Bayern! Sorry - Franken natürlich!

Warte auf den Frühling - auf ein gesundes Bein - und dann auf Euch!

Viel Spass am WE und vergesst mich nicht!

Thorsten


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Februar 2010)

Wir vergessen dich doch nicht. Kannst du denn wieder laufen? 
Hast du dir die sixsixone schiene geholt?
Bis demnächst


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Februar 2010)

was ist mit den Kölnern? Martin, Linus, etc.


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Februar 2010)

ups ihr seid ja schon im Boot. was ist denn mit Moorphy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Februar 2010)

Rubel und Fabi ihr mÃ¼sst kommen, ich will nicht umsonst das Grillen ausfallen lassen!


----------



## bikersemmel (27. Februar 2010)

wer ist denn schon ab 15Uhr da?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Februar 2010)

Denke Fabi und Rubel wollten um 15UHR. Ich werde wohl "schon" um 16 uhr da sein, Linus kommt nach.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. Februar 2010)

fahre nun los


----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. Februar 2010)

ich bin wieder umgekehrt weil ich echt noch zu wenig blut im alcohol habe und das alles keine schöne sache ist !
tut mir leid jungens, dafür verspreche ich das es das nächstemal fotos gibt/ ich mache


----------



## MasterT (27. Februar 2010)

So - war heute mal eine lockere Runde radeln - aber wirklich radeln!
Trage noch immer eine Aircast Schiene - war alles doch schlimmer als gedacht.
Wird nur langsam besser - hab einfach keine Geduld!

@ Semmel: ist bestellt aber bisher nicht geliefert!

Sobald ich wieder fit bin, geht hier was!

Glück auf

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (6. März 2010)

so heute 3 halle
ich hasse schnee


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2010)

Egal


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. März 2010)

.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. März 2010)

@Moppel Samstag Runde Düsseldorf mit Streetbikes? (Marino)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. März 2010)

.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. März 2010)

so, großes ziel ! morgen fahrrad zu fahren ! (freundin ist übers wochenende weg  ) linus ja leider auch, also muss martin wohl mal rüber kommen oder ? 
ach ne! überall ist 99% regenwahrscheinlichkeit ! also halle ? sagt was an und was ist mit onkel rubel ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. März 2010)

Neue Kette am Rad fÃ¼r den FrÃ¼hling, Halle geht steil!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. März 2010)

So, hier ist strahlender Sonnenschein und zweistelliger Gradbereich!

Simon und ich drehen nachher eine nette Runde Rheinpromenade, dann vlt noch Rheinpark etc.

Wer noch kommt soll Bescheid geben


----------



## linus93 (28. März 2010)

ich fahr an den strand


----------



## Karatekunst (30. März 2010)

Wollt nur mal hallo sagen, bin ein Trial anfänger der aus Köln kommt. Vllt trifft man sich ja mal i wo.

vllt könnt ihr mir ja auch bsichen tipps geben.;-)

mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. März 2010)

Jao Simon und ich treffen uns heute an der Rheinpromande auf der HÃ¶he von GroÃ St. Martin. Wollten dann in den Rheinpark.


----------



## Karatekunst (30. März 2010)

hi ja ich habe noch kein Bike sonst würde ich gerne kommen, wenn ich mein Bike habe komme ich gerne mit.

wusste nich das ihr so spontan seit.

mfg Alex


----------



## bike-show.de (3. April 2010)

Männer! 3 Monate Zwangspause müssen bis zum Wochenende verdaut werden. Ab Dienstag gibt's daher Aufbautraining für den Basti.  

Start ist Dienstag gegen 15 Uhr an der Uni, wenn's Wetter hält. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## bikersemmel (3. April 2010)

Was hat dich denn zu der Zwangspause gezwungen? Warst du verletzt?
Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit morgen aus? ab Di müssen doch alle wieder arbeiten.


----------



## Karatekunst (3. April 2010)

bin dabei, wenn auch anfänger mit dürfen ;-)??
 wo denn genau an der Uni? da über der Inneren Kanal str? auf dieser brücke? oder wo?

mfg Alex


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. April 2010)

Basti, ich mach dich fit bis zum Wochenende, glaub mir 

Habe noch die ganze Woche Ferien. Egal wer wann wo in K fÃ¤hrt, bin dabei.
Habe von heute bis zum Jam Dauerlageweile und mindestens ein funktionierendes Rad.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. April 2010)

ich bin auch wieder im lande


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. April 2010)

Basti, morgen steht? Hast dir ja ein tolles Wetterchen ausgesucht, kaum bist Du wieder fit bekommst Du wolkenlosen Himmel


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. April 2010)

zu spät martin, nun bin ich inlinerfahren mit der freundin xD ^^
tut mir leid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (5. April 2010)

Wetter war schon länger bestellt 

Wollen wir morgen um 16 Uhr an der Uni fahren? Muss vorher noch ein paar Dinge erledigen.

Du fährst Inline ??!?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. April 2010)

Der Wetterbericht sagt einfach mal fÃ¼r Samstag und Sonntag jeweils 12 wolkenlose Sonnenstunden vorraus 

Bin fÃ¼r alles und immer offen. Und wenn es nur eine kleine Abendrunde ist-Hauptsache etwas fahren


----------



## bikersemmel (16. April 2010)

Bin am Sonntag Mittag auch dabei. Am besten in Düsseldorf. 
Könnte so ab 16Uhr in der city sein.
Wer ist dabei?

Vorschlag: 16:30 an dem Heinrich Heine Platz wo wir uns immer treffen.
Mark, Moppel, Domme,... ?


----------



## Luk (16. April 2010)

Bin dabei, aber bei nächsen mal Marc bitte ;-)


----------



## superduty (17. April 2010)

guten abend zusammen 
bin recht neu hier ,ich habe mir vor kurzen ein 26er" trialbike zugelegt
und fahr mit einem freund öfters mal durch die gegend, wir kommen aus duisburg und sind mobiel ,also wenn einer aus der ecke hier lust hat würden wir uns gerne anschlissen ..


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. April 2010)

düsseldorf ist doch nur 35km von duisburg entfernt, ich (manchmal auch wir) ^^ fahren auch mal im landschaftspark,

@semmel + marc
ich muss leider meine komplette holzverkleidung im zimmer neu machen da ich doppelt so große fenster bekommen habe als ich vorher hatte.....

nächstes WE zu 1000% !
dann zeig ich euch mal nen (aufm Vr rückwärts fahren) trick ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superduty (18. April 2010)

ja werde gleich auch mal nach d.dorf kommen aber mit frau . mal hallo sagen ;o) wenn es passt pack ich mein rad auch ein 
@koppel der innenhafen ist auch recht nett gemacht mit den alten mauern


----------



## MasterT (18. April 2010)

Der alte Schmitz ist wieder da!

War heute in Erlangen im Trialpark und hab gleich Leidensgenossen getroffen.

Also bald Session hier, Felsenmeer und die Jungs hier kommen auch mal nach Köln.

Glück auf


----------



## linus93 (24. April 2010)

Hey nachdem ich heute den ganzen morgen ab 8 gestrichen habe, hab ich die nase gestrichen voll und will rad fahren.
Denk mal so ab 13.30 oder 14.00 am brunnen in köln und dann uni runde.
Martin Simon Fabi´s was ist mit euch??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. April 2010)

Simon und ich fahren morgen in der Stadt, bei wolkenlosen 25Â°C 

Heute Volksgarten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. April 2010)

Ich wÃ¤re heute fÃ¼r: Rhein-Dom-Kirchenspot vom letzten Mal, mit den groÃen Kugeln und SÃ¤rgen-KlingelpÃ¼tz-Mediapark.

Ab 15 UHR ink. Sonnenbrandgefahr


----------



## linus93 (25. April 2010)

hab mega viel zu tuhen kann nicht


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. April 2010)

so, ich bin ca ab halb 6 gleich im landschaftspark nord unterwegs mit nem freund. meine nummer 015122894336 

moppelkopp


----------



## bikersemmel (29. April 2010)

nix für Ungut, aber das klingt nach nem Gaytreff

Was ist mit heute? Bock nochmal auf Landschaftspark? Oder Essen(also die Stadt)?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. April 2010)

sorry, bin mo di mi gefahren und nun brauche ich meine pause für samstag


----------



## Luk (30. April 2010)

Sa. 15 Uhr Ddorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Mai 2010)

du eierbirne, cosmos trainingscampt (undertground) ;P ist doch an deinem besagten SA 
unf vorhher für die die früher anfahren, köln session 

moppel, (beim training)


----------



## duro e (2. Mai 2010)

geht heute was in der gegend , könnt max. bis ddorf kommen , hab so bock zu fahren. wer auch lust hat melden


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (5. Mai 2010)

*15 Mai 2010 - AbenteuerHallen Kalk Aussengelände Eröffnung *​


----------



## linus93 (8. Mai 2010)

so heute soll es nicht regenen 
ich muss fahren sonst werde ich zur zicke
wer von den kölnern ist dabei nicht kölner durfen gerne auch kommen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Mai 2010)

Werd mich wohl auf eine Runde mit dem Marino Ã¼berreden lassen, auch wenn der Gabelschaft nur genau bis zur HÃ¤lfte des Vorbaus reicht


----------



## linus93 (8. Mai 2010)

2 uhr am brunnen??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Mai 2010)

Yep


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. Mai 2010)

SO, wie siehts denn morgen aus ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ja mal sehr fÃ¼r Fahren! 

Linus? Basti? Simon?  Leute-aus-auÃerhalb?

Muss nun einen kleinen Muttertagsausflug machen, nachmittags fÃ¼r alles da, Handy an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (9. Mai 2010)

so ab 14 uhr wäre ich für kolle


----------



## linus93 (9. Mai 2010)

wir eher später mit mir und martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Mai 2010)

So, sind noch am Kochen etc. treffen uns aber um 15 UHR an der Rheinpromenade.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. Mai 2010)

meine freundin sagte gerade, wenn das wetter bleibt fahren wir in ca 45min los nach köln mit rad 

also martin, du gehst ja nicht an dein handy...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2010)

Wiederholt das mal das kommende Wochenende beginnend am Donnerstag, Linus und ich haben fÃ¼r Donnerstag eine Schrauber-Session geplant und das lange Wochenende wird gerockt! Haben dicke Sachen in der Hinterhand

Heute ist doof: a) tot vom WE b)Schulkrempel c) sind mein Steuersatz/Gabel fritte, was auch erst Donnerstag behoben werden kann.

Macht ihr mal eure Radtour ohne Trial-Begleitung


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Mai 2010)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> *15 Mai 2010 - AbenteuerHallen Kalk AussengelÃ¤nde ErÃ¶ffnung *​



!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (15. Mai 2010)

doof das mein rad nicht heil ist-


----------



## bike-show.de (15. Mai 2010)

Bin ja mal sehr gespannt, was ihr an Hindernissen hingezimmert habt. Wetter sieht auch prima aus!


----------



## duro e (22. Mai 2010)

geht was im pott ? ,
hab ticket und kann am sonntag max. bis ddorf , wenn wer lust hat zu fahren bitte melden-


----------



## linus93 (23. Mai 2010)

nach d- dorf will doch eh nimand
köln ist die macht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Mai 2010)

Jep, KÃ¶ln ist weiter im sonnigen SÃ¼den. WIN 

Linus, Basti, Simon und meine Wenigkeit fahren heute die KÃ¶lner Uni ab. Beginnend bei der Mensa ab 16 UHR.

-edit-
Folgender Plan:
Wir treffen uns heute um 16 UHR an der Mensa.

Phil und ich kommen zusammen und dann folgt eine kleine Radtour Richtung SÃ¼lz zu einem neuen Spot  Man darf gespannt sein

Bis nachher!
Martin


FÃ¼r Basti, weil er seine Mailadresse hier nicht hinterlegt hat:
[email protected]


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Mai 2010)

hätte heute einer lust auf landschaftspark oder werl ? wenn ja melden


----------



## Luk (23. Mai 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> hätte heute einer lust auf landschaftspark oder werl ? wenn ja melden



Ich nicht, bin schon verplant heute.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Mai 2010)

auch wenn ihr mich nicht mögt, ich komme nun zu euch


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Mai 2010)

Obwohl wir heute nach 3 Tagen schon verdammt runtergerockt sind...


----------



## alienjay1 (24. Mai 2010)

wie siehts aus kommt ihr heut nach bonn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (28. Mai 2010)

so meine kinder
was machen wir am we 
morgen kann ich viel
sonntag eher weniger


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Mai 2010)

ich kann eher sonntag mehr und morgen weniger, wenn morgen dann nur morgens also 10/11 bis 14uhr


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Mai 2010)

Sonntag pieselt es. Morgen muss stehen.


----------



## moOrphY (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn dann wär ich für morgen. Ja, mich gibts auch noch ^^ 

Sonntag solls regnen, morgen nicht bzw. erst abends. 

Wo willste denn fahren linus? Stadt?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Mai 2010)

wie linus ? martin und ich wollen auch ^^ wann denn ? morgens ? weil sonst fang ich nun an zu trinken  ^^


----------



## linus93 (29. Mai 2010)

jao city ab 1


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Mai 2010)

sorry jungs, das lohnt nicht da ich nur bis halb 3 bzw 3uhr könnte


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Mai 2010)

Am Start-mit Badehose am Anschlag!


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2010)

seit gegrüßt ihr lampen.

ich bin über's wochenende in Düsseldorf, leider ohne bike. 
Das heißt also morgen abend und samstag abend in der Altstadt.

samstag bin ich tagsüber vll. in köln.

Hat jemand lust auf ein zwei oder 8 alt vorbeizukommen?

Moppel ich zähl auf dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (3. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> seit gegrüßt ihr lampen.
> 
> ich bin über's wochenende in Düsseldorf, leider ohne bike.
> Das heißt also morgen abend und samstag abend in der Altstadt.
> ...



Also wenn du nach Köln kommen solltest, dann gibts hier sicher *kein* Alt *würg*!
Hier in Köln trink man Kölsch! 

LG


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juni 2010)

moOrphY schrieb:


> Also wenn du nach Köln kommen solltest, dann gibts hier sicher *kein* Alt *würg*!
> Hier in Köln trink man Kölsch!
> 
> LG


in köln warscheinlich eher ein pils.
ich will mich ja nicht waschen, ich habe durst


----------



## bike-show.de (4. Juni 2010)

Wollte morgen gegen 2 am neuen Spot am Decksteiner Weiher fahren gehen.


----------



## linus93 (5. Juni 2010)

man das ist so arsch weit weg
martin was sagst du


----------



## bike-show.de (5. Juni 2010)

Keine Widerrede! Jetzt wo ich hier wohne mache ich aus Euch ein paar anständige Naturburschen! 

Bringe dein Laufrad mit...


----------



## linus93 (5. Juni 2010)

okay dann wird das wohl so sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Juni 2010)

Muss gegen 14UHR  kurz in die City, ein Laufrad verticken. Dann wÃ¤re alles machbar.
Verdammt, wieso muss der denn so weit weg sein!? Aber lohnen tut es sich ja, stimmt..


----------



## bike-show.de (5. Juni 2010)

Ok, dann lass uns doch um 3 am Weiher treffen. Passt mir auch besser.


----------



## linus93 (5. Juni 2010)

ja dann versuche ich mal den spott zu finden wenn ich navigation brauche ruf ich euch an


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Juni 2010)

Treffen direkt am Spot? 

Linus, kÃ¶nnen auch zusammen fahren. 7 bis Heumarkt, da fahren wir dann mit der 9 weiter.


----------



## moOrphY (6. Juni 2010)

Wie schauts aus heute? Cityrunde 13:30 Uhr? Treffpunkt am Brunnen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juni 2010)

Sorry, aber heute geht einfach mal NICHTS. Gestern wurde es schon eng mit den KrÃ¤ften, heute kommt noch die Temperatur dazu 
Unter der Woche kÃ¶nnen wir aber gerne abends was fahren, Fabi. Wenn Du nicht gerade in DellbrÃ¼ck bist, dÃ¼rften Basti(?) und ich wohl auch mal fÃ¼r eine kleine Abendrunde an der Uni zu haben sein.


----------



## bike-show.de (6. Juni 2010)

Morgen 18 Uhr ungebremst an der Uni?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juni 2010)

Gut. Ob mit oder ohne Bremse wird sich dann entscheiden, wenn ich von der Schule komme.

Fabi?


----------



## moOrphY (7. Juni 2010)

Soll doch regnen? Oder habt ihr nen anderen Wetterbericht gesehen als wie ich  
Sonst bin ich dabei.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.wetter.de/wetter/vorhers...nd/Koeln/md5/ecad0d9467b7cd2592f51f48a40b6ea1

Um 18 UHR wohl leicht bewÃ¶lkt und 20Â°C. Am Platz mit der SÃ¤ule.

Bis heute abend!



P.S.
Einzel-Freistunden sucken Ã¼belst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Juni 2010)

was gehhhht denn morgen ?


----------



## duro e (11. Juni 2010)

hab ticket und bin wiedermal mobil , bis ddorf


----------



## linus93 (12. Juni 2010)

hab bis 3 fahrschule ruf dann mal den martin an und wir gucken was zieht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2010)

Bin verfÃ¼gbar und motiviert. Das Wetter ist endlich mal wieder tauglich: Trocken und kÃ¼hl.

KÃ¶nnte:
Bis 18 UHR
Oder
Ab 19 Uhr ^^


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Juni 2010)

es regnet so ein scheiss
wird sich wohl auf morgen verschieben bei mir,


----------



## linus93 (12. Juni 2010)

morgen halb 1 ich und martin brake less in kölle


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Juni 2010)

du auch brakeless ? ich will auch morgen fahren! sogar zu 100% wasn mit semmel und marc ? auch in kölle ? wenn ja wo ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2010)

Also morgen wie gesagt etwas frÃ¼her, aufgrund der FuÃball-Fans unter uns 

12:30 an dem Brunnen an der Promenade. Dann entweder Mediapark oder Rheinpark. In beiden Arealen habe ich noch bÃ¶se Ideen offen fÃ¼r ungebremstes Fahren 

Kann dir dann auch die Flege geben, Fabi.

Und ja, unser Ernst. Wir ziehen das nun durch mit den Bremsen, ohne RÃ¼cksicht auf Verluste[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4Cn4CfKGSw"]YouTube- [/nomedia]


----------



## Luk (12. Juni 2010)

Grüße aus Renesse, 28 Grad Sonne, Sand und gute Laune.
Bin morgen erst spät im Lande und nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. Juni 2010)

für renesse ist es doch jetzt zu spät oder ?
naja, pp


----------



## bike-show.de (14. Juni 2010)

Heute 19 Uhr Uni?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juni 2010)

Bin ziemlich tot vom Wochenende... optimal also zur Entspannung! 

Bin dabei.


----------



## bike-show.de (18. Juni 2010)

So Männer. Was läuft am Wochenende?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Juni 2010)

Fahre wieder Stahl und zwei Bremsen. Wenn ich trotzdem mitfahren darf, sagt Bescheid 
Hm Wetter sieht aber leider nicht so toll aus..
WÃ¤re eher fÃ¼r morgen, aber da solls nochmal regnen..

Wenn es so bleibt, wÃ¤re heute aber OK. Wie immer entweder bis 18 UHR oder ab 19 UHR


----------



## duro e (20. Juni 2010)

wer hat lust heut zu fahren , hab keine lust allein hier im dorf zu schmoren , kann ziemlich überall hinkommen ausser köln xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (21. Juni 2010)

Wie schauts aus mit kommendem Sonntag in Düsseldorf?


----------



## duro e (21. Juni 2010)

ich könnte wohl kommen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Juni 2010)

Fabi/K, Simon, Baschti und ich sind heute ab 17UHR an der KÃ¶lner Uni.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. Juni 2010)

düsseldorf ? nicht lieber landschaftspark ?


----------



## bikersemmel (21. Juni 2010)

Nee weil ich am Sa auf ner Hochzeit in Neuss bin und dort übernachte.
Von da aus ist Düsseldorf nicht weit.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. Juni 2010)

mhhh.... nagut, ok, aber 20" !


----------



## Sleen (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade nach Köln gezogen und suche Leute zum trialen...
War schonmal an der Unimensa, aber sonst kenne ich hier bisher noch keine guten Spots. Würde mich freuen wenn wir da mal zusammen finden.
Kann immer mal in der Woche gegen 17/18 Uhr am Wochenende sollte es auch gehen. Also falls z.B. Mittwoch jemand kann, meldet Euch...
Besten Gruß


----------



## bike-show.de (22. Juni 2010)

Willkommen in Köln!

Mittwoch ist ein Deutschlandspiel, d.h. da wird wohl weniger gefahren. Oder halt zwischen 17 und 19 Uhr.


----------



## Sleen (22. Juni 2010)

Ok, ich gebe zu...Mittwoch ist ein ungüstiger Tag , will auch das Spiel sehen. Mach nur ne kurze Session ab 17 Uhr. Ansonsten gehts auch Freitag oder Sonntag.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (23. Juni 2010)

Ey Leude,
wie geht's wie steht's?? 
Ist am Wochenende jemand in Düsseldorf unterwegs? Hab zwar jetzt ein komisches Bike mit Sattel und 150mm Federweg, aber würde mich freuen paar Leute mal wiederzusehen, zugucken und dumme Kommentare ablassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Juni 2010)

DU PENIS BRINGST DEINE COlA DOSE MIT UND DANN KOMMT DAS IN MEINEN KOFFERRAUM ! bitte  was willste haben ?


----------



## duro e (23. Juni 2010)

kann leider nur am sonntag , samstag is total verplant ,
rubel bring das koxx mit ^^


----------



## Rubelnaldo (23. Juni 2010)

Das Koxx gibts nicht mehr, das wurde verkauft!!


----------



## bike-show.de (24. Juni 2010)

Spontane Runde heute in Essen mit bikersemmel ab etwa 20 Uhr.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juni 2010)

Sorry Basti, wie gesagt war leider erst gegen 18UHR vom Schulsport zuhause, wÃ¤re verdammt gerne mitgekommen 



Freu' mich, das der Trialerbestand hier wÃ¤chst, ist schon heftig wie vielseitig unsere "Szene" langsam aber sicher wird. Von AnfÃ¤ngern bis Fortgeschrittenen, pures Trial bis Street...Haben hier echt von allem etwas, weiter so
Ist nicht lange eher, als Linus und ich hier quasie alleine die Stellung gehalten haben.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Juni 2010)

hust hust, für den bereich köln ok ? die ELITE fährt in düsseldorf 
aber im endeffekt sind wir ja eine große familie


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Juni 2010)

Ich muss für morgen leider absagen. 
Mein neuer Arbeitgeber hat mich zum Fußballschauen eingeladen.

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß. Beim biken oder Fußballschauen.
Wenn jemand heute vormittag Zeit hat, einfach melden, ich bin in Essen unterwegs.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Juni 2010)

WÃ¼rde heute eventuell auf das AuÃengelÃ¤nde der Halle fahren, wer hÃ¤tte noch Lust?


----------



## moOrphY (26. Juni 2010)

Sorry, ich kann heut nicht, aber mit mit steht ja noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Juni 2010)

wat isn morgen früh so 12uhr ? 11.30uhr ?

fabi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Juni 2010)

12 bis ca. 15 Uhr wollten wir hier bei 32Â°C ein bisschen Stadt fahren  SpÃ¤ter geht halt nicht, wegen dem Spiel, und dann darf ich noch um 19 UHR zum Ball. YEAH. (und nein, der war noch nicht, Freitag war nur Zeugnisausgabe in der Kirche^^)

EDIT-
Was mÃ¼ssen kleine Kinder haben? Geduuuuld


----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. Juni 2010)

sorry, lohnt sich nicht rüber zu kommen, mir ist gestern der belag abgerissen und muss den heute erstmal neu einkleben, dann alles wieder neu einstellen und dann das spiel und ahh....
tut mir leid mein kleiner marinofahrer 
kuss und viel spaß !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Juni 2010)

Sleen schrieb:


> Ok, ich gebe zu...Mittwoch ist ein ungÃ¼stiger Tag , will auch das Spiel sehen. Mach nur ne kurze Session ab 17 Uhr. Ansonsten gehts auch Freitag oder Sonntag.



Du solltest vlt. mal Ã¶fter hier sein, seit deiner Anfrage warst Du nicht einmal on 
Fahren heute wieder an der Uni, bzw. Mensa.
017651308654 ist meine Nummer.
ICQ oder MSN sind so unsere Plattformen, fÃ¼r Spontanes


----------



## moOrphY (28. Juni 2010)

Würde gern am Mittwoch ein bisschen an der Uni fahren gegen 17/18 Uhr. 
Wer hat Interesse? Martin, Linus, Basti, Simon und Co ?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Juni 2010)

sooooo der fabian möchte morgen trialfahren ! undzwar richtig ! würde auch nach kölle kommen !
wann wo ? hab um 12 schule aus, muss dann nur 2speichen wechseln am VR und neu zentrieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Juni 2010)

Ziehe mich aus dem Trial Sport/Forum zurück. Scene erinnert mich schon zu stark an die der BMXer. Was ist nur aus Trial geworden..?
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Juni 2010)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Ziehe mich aus dem Trial Sport/Forum zurÃ¼ck. Scene erinnert mich schon zu stark an die der BMXer. Was ist nur aus Trial geworden..?
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch.



Sorry Domme, aber der Beitrag ist erbÃ¤rmlich. Wie kann man sich so abhÃ¤ngig machen? Woran machst Du das Niveau hier fest? Finde das eig. ganz gesittet. Und BITTE: Wo hast du hier eine doofe Szene?! ErzÃ¤hl mir nicht, dass Du KÃ¶ln/DÃ¼sseldorf unsymphatisch findest?!
Und wenn Du dich schon von anderen abhÃ¤ngig machst, kannst Du deinen Sport offensichtlich nicht allzu ernst nehmen.. 
Fahr' mal lieber wieder Ã¶fter mit uns


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Juni 2010)

Award für den sinnvollsten post des jahres


----------



## MisterLimelight (29. Juni 2010)

> Was ist nur aus Trial geworden..?



Fragt jemand, der sich (vermutlich) nie aus dem Ruhr-Dunstkreis rausgewagt (geschweige denn einen Wettkampf besucht) hat und so vielleicht 20 Trialer "kennt". 
Forumsleben hat eh recht wenig mit Szene zu tun.

Kommst am Wochenende mal nach Melsungen zur EM, dann siehst Du mal was aus Trial geworden ist ;-)


----------



## moOrphY (29. Juni 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> sooooo der fabian möchte morgen trialfahren ! undzwar richtig ! würde auch nach kölle kommen !
> wann wo ? hab um 12 schule aus, muss dann nur 2speichen wechseln am VR und neu zentrieren...



Wir wollen morgen in Kölle fahren Moppel. 
Martin, Sleen (ein neuer) und Ich.
Uhrzeit war eigentlich 17/18 Uhr, wegen mir gehts aber auch schon früher. Hab den ganzen Tag Zeit.

Martin?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Juni 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Sorry Domme, aber der Beitrag ist erbÃ¤rmlich. Wie kann man sich so abhÃ¤ngig machen? Woran machst Du das Niveau hier fest? Finde das eig. ganz gesittet. Und BITTE: Wo hast du hier eine doofe Szene?! ErzÃ¤hl mir nicht, dass Du KÃ¶ln/DÃ¼sseldorf unsymphatisch findest?!
> Und wenn Du dich schon von anderen abhÃ¤ngig machst, kannst Du deinen Sport offensichtlich nicht allzu ernst nehmen..
> Fahr' mal lieber wieder Ã¶fter mit uns



DÃ¼sseldorf scene ist doch schon Tod. Egal wen ich gefragt habe zum fahren, dann Ian man sich noch einen dummen Spruch rein tuen. 

AbhÃ¤ngig machen? Alleine fahren ist nicht sehr motivierend. 
ErbÃ¤rmlich ? Das ist genau die Arroganz, die ich meine.  Jetzt wo die Scene immer populÃ¤rer zu sein scheint, geht das BMXer denken los. 
Wo man immer Anschluss gefunden hat, wird man heute Links liegen gelassen. 
Dazu kommt die Ignoranz dazu: ,,Komm nach KÃ¶ln ." ich hab keine Ahnung ob du das mit absicht machst, aber es geht nicht. Habe weder die Zeit, noch die Mittel.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Juni 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich verstehe dein Denken nicht. WAS ZUM TEUFEL IST DENN BMX-DENKEN?! Neue oder AnfÃ¤nger links liegenlassen? Wir bekommen hier mittlerweile regelmÃ¤Ãig neue dazu, Moorphy auch, und wir/ich fahren mit den Leuten so oft es geht. Auch wenn wir selbst fahrtechnisch etwas hÃ¶her unterwegs sind und nur weitergeben und nicht abgucken kÃ¶nnen, so macht das dennoch sehr viel SpaÃ! Vor allem, wenn man nach einiger Zeit Fortschritte bei "deinen Leuten" D) zu beobachten sind,
Hast Recht, DÃ¼sseldorf ist gerade etwas mau, aber Fabi z.B. fÃ¤hrt doch regelmÃ¤Ãig da!?

Ich glaube alles wÃ¤re besser, wÃ¼rden KÃ¶ln und DÃ¼sseldorf im gleichen Verkehrsverband liegen, wÃ¼rde ja auch mal wieder unglaublich gerne nach DÃ¼sseldorf!

ErbÃ¤rmlich bezog sich darauf, dass Du deine (hoffentliche immernoch) Leidenschaft Radfahren nicht davon abhÃ¤ngig machst, wie manche sich verhalten... ich bin von den bald 4 1/2 Jahren auch 3 Jahre alleine gefahren. 

Also klÃ¤r' uns mal auf, hÃ¤ttest Du einfahc keine Lust mehr auf den ganzen Mist, hÃ¤ttest Du dich ja klammheimlich davon machen kÃ¶nnen, ohne so einen Beitrag hier zu schreiben. Ergo willst Du uns was sagen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Juni 2010)

ok leute, düsseldorf stirbt aus im trial, das gebe ich zu! den der einzig aktive fahrer bin wirklich ich ^^ vorletztes jahr war ja noch rubel aktiv(sogar oft unter der woche dabei) aber inzwischen sind alle weg... ach mist ^^ toll.... jetzt fühl ich mich alleine ^^
moorphy ! ab wann kannste heute ? ich würd schon gerne so ab 16uhr fahren !
ruf mich mal an: 015122894336 !

aber mehr als alle zwei tage leute die mal getrialt haben anzurufen und zu fragen ob was geht^^ kann ich auch nicht tun.... die einzigen die sich noch blicken lassen in düsseldorf sind mein semmeltier und marciboy  ^^ und domme, mich hast du eigentlich nie gefragt ob wir ne runde in düsseldorf fahren ! ausser früher eben(als wir noch gefahren sind^^)


edit: aaahhh.... björn hat recht xD ^^ ich würde auch gerne kommen aber bin leider verhindert.


----------



## linus93 (30. Juni 2010)

jungs am sonntag ist mein ami weg
was eigentlich beduten sollzte geil rad fahren bis die kotze sauer schmeckt.
aber noch nehme ich antibiotiker und soll in 2 wochen erst wieder sport machen.
naja ab dem 9ten binn ich wohl wieder dabei.
hoffe mal bis dahin ist alles soweit abgeheilt.
und ja kindas das ist ein mänliches forum ihr zimtzicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Juni 2010)

sooooo... die richtig sportlichen treffen sich in einer stunde als um 16.00Uhr am brunnen am rhein in kölle.... bis gleich !


----------



## moOrphY (30. Juni 2010)

Jo so siehts aus. Kannst ja nachkommen Martin. Wollen dann so gegen 18 Uhr an der Uni aufschlagen. 
Wenn was ist Handy


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Juni 2010)

Muss leider direkt um 18 uhr zur Mensa kommen. Bin noch verhindert, und wenn der Mensch zur Uni kommt muss ja mindestens noch einer von uns frisch sein


----------



## bike-show.de (30. Juni 2010)

18 Uhr Mensa komme ich auch.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Juni 2010)

ui war das ein schöner radfahrtag ! danke jungs


----------



## moOrphY (30. Juni 2010)

Jo, war n1 heute! 
Mir ist eben eingefallen, dass ich am Fr. gar nicht kann. Bin mit Arbeitskollegen in der City unterwegs  

Sorry. Eventuell dann Sonntag.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Juli 2010)

morgen ne runde fahren ? geht an alle ! hab um 12.30schluss, wäre nett wenn man mir noch vormittags oder so ne sms schreiben könnte, und dann so bis 19 20 uhr radfahren.
moppeltier


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juli 2010)

So MÃ¤dels!

Vorab erstmal sorry Fabitierchen, war heute komplett ohne Kommunikation unterwegs, aber war eh halb tot 

Samstag fÃ¤llt aus, Rheinkultur und anschlieÃendes feuchtfrÃ¶hliches FuÃballschauen nehmen den Tag ein..

Und Sonntag... da hoffe ich insgeheim darauf, dass sich Basti zu Wort meldet *dackelblick*  WÃ¤re aber generell bei egal was fÃ¼r die frÃ¼hen Abendstunden, die Temperatur dreht hier einfach so krass am Rad, dass wir bis zu den Sommerferien sogar nur noch verkÃ¼rzte Schulstunden von 30 Minuten haben, wÃ¤hrend die gesamte Unterstufe/Mittelstufe sogar  komplett frei hat, ergo hat unsere Stufe das SchulgebÃ¤ude fast allein


----------



## cellgadis (2. Juli 2010)

Servus aus Stuttgart,

ich geh am Montag nen Kumpel besuchen in Münster, würde aber am Sonntag schon hochfahren und da komm ich ja, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, da vorbei wo ihr so fahrt (ca.). Also wenn am Sonntag ne kleine Session drin ist wär ich gern dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (3. Juli 2010)

Ja Freunde. 
Also wie schaut´s aus mit morgen?
Cityrunde oder lieber gegen Abend ne Unirunde? 
Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## bike-show.de (3. Juli 2010)

Für eine kleine Session für Sonntag am späten Abend wäre ich zu haben. Hätte z.B. Bock auf den "Not so secret any more"-Spot vom letzten Grill & Ride. Da ist es in jedem Fall kühler und es gibt schöne Natursteine.

Edit:
Sorry. Bei mir wird's morgen nix.

@cellgadis:
Hier waren es heute gefühlte 40° und nach dem Gewitter gefühlte 95% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Die Jungs müssen erstmal aus dem Delirium aufwachen. Ausserdem ist Rheinkultur und morgen auch noch Cristopher Street Day. Du hast Dir nicht das beste Wochenende ausgesucht...
Es sei denn, Du willst feiern


----------



## cellgadis (3. Juli 2010)

Da hab ich jetzt aber mehr Resonanz erwartet. 
Bin für alles offen sollte halt ne ungefähre Uhrzeit haben und einen Treffpunkt den ich finde!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Juli 2010)

also nix mit düsseldorf ? was ist mit marc,semmel Simon Martin ?


----------



## Luk (4. Juli 2010)

18 Uhr Karschhaus?


----------



## bikersemmel (4. Juli 2010)

bin heute leider raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk (4. Juli 2010)

Fahr ich halt hier in MG


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Juli 2010)

luk du depp, warum hast du dein handy aus? ich war heute mit nico hier in düsseldorf fahren, komplette runde!


----------



## luckygambler (5. Juli 2010)

heute abend werd ich mal ne entspannte runde an der düsseldorfer uni drehen.
 meine nummer:


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Juli 2010)

schön das ich doch noch mit dir fahren will und du nicht die nummer geschrieben hast...


----------



## luckygambler (5. Juli 2010)

lol...
das lag daran, dass ich gerade im institut an meiner ausarbeitung gearbeitet habe und just in diesem moment mein prof reinkam. da hab ich einfach auf antworten geklickt :-D 
ohne nummer.. tja... hier ist sie:
0151 28 22 5201


----------



## linus93 (6. Juli 2010)

also freitag so ab 5 abendrunde mit anschlißenden bierchen 
Martin usw.?
samstag erher nachmitags oder abend je nach wetter und pegel.()


----------



## Sleen (6. Juli 2010)

Jemand Lust am Donnerstag zu fahren, in Köln? Ab 18 Uhr oderso...


----------



## moOrphY (6. Juli 2010)

Würde gern, aber ich fall warscheinlich für was läner aus. 
Hab mir 2 Zehe angeknackst und kann kaum laufen ^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juli 2010)

Donnerstag abend klingt gut. Habe eh bis 17:30 Sport und wÃ¼rde danach dann kommen.


----------



## Sleen (7. Juli 2010)

allet klaro, also dann morgen um 18 uhr an der uni, an diesem großen vorplatz?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Juli 2010)

Sorry, muss leider absagen. Ich habe es gestern etwas Ã¼bertrieben und habe den krassesten Sonnenbrand meines Lebens 
Kann weder auf einer Seite schlafen noch ein Oberteil schmerzfrei tragen..

Das Wochenende bzw. morgen abend werde ich auf jedenfall fahren, komme was da wolle.. ich gehe nun erstmal Hilfsmittel einkaufen und lege mich in die Wanne fÃ¼r den Rest des Tages 

Martin


P.S. HÃ¤tte gerne frÃ¼her Bescheid gesagt, aber mein Internet war bis vo 2 Minuten nicht "konnektiv"


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. Juli 2010)

morgen ab 14uhr in düsseldorf ! wer wo ? ruft mich an bitte

015122894336


----------



## linus93 (8. Juli 2010)

jaja 
hatten ne schöne uni runde.
tja sonnen brand ist was für pussys.
morgen muss ich aber spatesten um 7 los nach hause.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Juli 2010)

Alter Schwede, dir scheint's wohl wieder gut zu gehen mit deiner groÃen Klappe, na wart's ab 

Whaaat um 7 schon? Da wÃ¤r's doch erst angenehm geworden^^


----------



## linus93 (8. Juli 2010)

jup
aber wir müssen nicht zwingend morgen fahren haben ja noch samstag und sontag


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. Juli 2010)

wo geht denn morgen was ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn das Wetter wie befÃ¼rchtet so bleibt, wÃ¤ren es mal ganz geil erst um 19 uhr in der Stadt zu fahren
->KÃ¼hler
->Weniger Leute
->AtmosphÃ¤re^^


----------



## linus93 (10. Juli 2010)

halb 7 am brunnen ware ich für


----------



## Luk (10. Juli 2010)

linus93 schrieb:


> halb 7 am brunnen ware ich für


Welcher Brunnen? (Poste mal ne Adresse oder Pin es in google maps)
Wenn ich es schaffe komm ich mal rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (10. Juli 2010)

in köln der unten am reihn wenn man an der philamonie zu reihn runter geht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juli 2010)

Bzw. einfach Rheinpromenade. Da gibt es prinzipiell nur den einen wo man sich trifft (Wasserwege, wo Steine als kleine Inseln dienen und Metall-Konstrukte) Da ist nun Ã¼brigens wieder Wasser drin, endlich 

18:30 ist ok. Aktuell 34Â°C und keine Wolke, das wÃ¤re der totale Kreislauf-Tod


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juli 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> 017651308654 ist meine Nummer.



.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Juli 2010)

wasn heute ?


----------



## luckygambler (11. Juli 2010)

Chillmodus aktiviert.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2010)

Fabi/K und ich fahren gleich mal ein bisschen in der KÃ¶lner City. Dank Ferien dÃ¼rfte das vom Platzangebot gut machbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Juli 2010)

ich hab morgen um 13.30 feierabend und würde dann gerne radfahren, von mir aus komme ich auch nach köln! und was ist mit BMX Masters ? also in den letzten 3wochen war mit euch cologne pappnasen ja echt wenig los, fahrt ihr überhaupt noch ?

schreibt mir mal ne sms aufs handy morgen bis 12uhr !

Fabi

ps. hab was neues am rad


----------



## moOrphY (15. Juli 2010)

Ich fall morgen definitiv aus! Mein Freilauf hat sich heute selbstständig gemacht und nun muss ich erstmal auf Teile vom Jan warten. Hoffe die kommen am Samstag an, damit ich am WE fahren kann ...


----------



## Sleen (15. Juli 2010)

Tag, würde mich evtl bei den BMX-Masters oder auch beim Radeln anschließen. Entweder morgen spät ab 18 Uhr oder Samstag...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe nun FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cken und auf FlohmÃ¤rkte, danach will ich schon gerne was fahren.
Telefonisch melden ist gerade bei mir aber nicht drin, sorry  "Ihr Guthaben betrÃ¤gt 8 ct. Versager!"


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Juli 2010)

Soo Leute, KÃ¶ln ist heute mal wieder steil dabei wenn's rum Radsport geht 
BMX-Masters sind hier und da wird sichelrich auch in der Stadt was zu sehen sein.

Fabi+Kollege kommen zum Trialen nach KÃ¶ln, wollen dann etwas in der Stadt fahren.

Baschti, wo hÃ¤ngst Du?


Treffpunkt 16 UHR am Brunnen an der Rheinpromenade. Nils, weiÃt Du Bescheid?


----------



## duro e (16. Juli 2010)

geht morgen was ? kann wiedermal überall hin ausser nach köln (**** ticket)


----------



## luckygambler (17. Juli 2010)

also wenn morgen wer am nachmittag an der uni in ddorf fahren will und an dem wasserspielplatz im südpark wär ich dabei.
gruss
chris


----------



## luckygambler (17. Juli 2010)

ja und zwar bin ich ab zwei uhr mit alex aufm campus und anschliessend aufm wasserspielplatz.
gruss


----------



## bikersemmel (17. Juli 2010)

jungs, wie sieht es morgen (Sonntag) nachmittag aus mit biken in Düsseldorf.
Vorschlag: 16:30Uhr an der Heinrich Heine Allee (Karschhaus).

Bin heute, da sich einer mehr gemeldet hat mit Jan in essen Werden unterwegs.
Wer noch kurzfristig Lust hat mitzukommen....    melden.
LG


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Juli 2010)

düsseldorf ? nicht eher cologne ? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (17. Juli 2010)

Für Köln ist der Treffpunkt sehr ungünstig gewählt


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Juli 2010)

so, Morgen also am Sonntag wird Trial in Köln gefahren! Martin,Semmel,Nico und ich sind auf jeden fall dabei !
hatten so 16uhr angepeilt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Juli 2010)

Dickst, diesmal versucht es aber bei Tempo 120 Fabi&Nico


----------



## moOrphY (17. Juli 2010)

Bin ich auch dabei  

Denk mal Treffpunkt ist am Brunnen.

EDIT: 

Werde zu 99% nachkommen gegen 17 Uhr... Ich ruf dich dann mal an Martin.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. Juli 2010)

bringt der morphy seine cam mit ? will mal ein paar fotos


----------



## moOrphY (18. Juli 2010)

Nee. die lass ich Zuhause. Hab kein bock die mitzuschleppen!
Außerdem muss ich dann ständig aufpassen, dass die keiner mitgehen lässt. 
Ich komm doch zum fahren, nicht zum fotografieren.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2010)

Neues Fahrrad, muss fahren!


----------



## moOrphY (22. Juli 2010)

Haste endlich das Inspired bekommen ^^ 
Ich heatte morgen wieder Zeit. Wie schaut´s aus?


----------



## -drhouse- (22. Juli 2010)

Nach langem lesen hab ich mich nun auch mal angemeldet XD 


Ich wollte mal fragen.. ob einer in Duisburg wohnt.. und der sich vlt. mal für ein kleines treffen überreden lasse könnte  ich würde gerne mal ein trial bike mal für 5 min oder so mal antesten bevor ich mir eins kaufe.. 

Würde sich hier einer finden ? Er dürfte auch mal eine runde mit mein dirt bike fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Juli 2010)

WÃ¤re heute fÃ¼r eine Runde ab 18UHR. Ort ist mir egal, so lange in KÃ¶ln


----------



## moOrphY (23. Juli 2010)

Bin ich dabei. Mir wär aber was früher ganz recht. Kannste nicht was früher? 17 Uhr oder so?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Juli 2010)

Problem ist, dass ich mich noch um ca. 17 Uhr mit Basti kurzschlieÃe, weil ich mir von ihm etwas leihen muss. Bis das dann passend verbaut ist, dauert es nochmal etwas...


----------



## moOrphY (23. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann lassen wir 18 Uhr. 
Fahren wir aber ne Unirunde oder?! 
Stadt hab ich kein bock hinzufahren. 
Werd dann auch nur für ca. 2 Std. fahren können.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Juli 2010)

Jo Uni klingt gut 
Lass aber an der Mensa treffen, da ist die einzig hÃ¶here Mauer im Umkreis


----------



## Sleen (23. Juli 2010)

Dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (23. Juli 2010)

Wundervoll  
Hoffe das Wetter spielt noch mit.

EDIT: Ich werde wohl daheim bleiben. Wetter sieht mir gar nicht sympatisch aus und hab wenig Lust auf ne kalte Dusche. 
Sorry Martin.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Juli 2010)

morgen 14uhr köln am brunnen, dann da bissl fahren und dann zur uni ! wer ist dabei ?


----------



## bikersemmel (24. Juli 2010)

Ich


----------



## moOrphY (24. Juli 2010)

Bin dabei.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juli 2010)

Fabi ich liebe dich, und wie Du in letzter Zeit den Kilometerstand deines Wagens nach oben treibst!   Man man man, wenn ich irgendwann mal den Schein machen kann muss ich mich heftigst revanchieren.. kann ja nicht angehen mit unserer MobilitÃ¤t 

Freue mich auf morgen, bringe Sonne, Lust und das Inspired mit!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. Juli 2010)

so, ich fahr nun in köln ne runde ! wer lust dat dazu zu kommen kann mich ja anrufen
 015122894336

denke ich starte so um 15.45Uhr am brunnen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Juli 2010)




----------



## moOrphY (27. Juli 2010)

Hab ich zu Spät gesehen ... ;/


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Juli 2010)

was ist morgen jungs ? vielleicht das letzte mal fahren für mich in den nächsten zwei wochen


----------



## moOrphY (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich kann das Wochenende über gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (30. Juli 2010)

bin verschnupft... leider...


----------



## linus93 (4. August 2010)

köln runde heute am nachmittag???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. August 2010)

Joa, kÃ¶nnen wir machen. 
Muss aber erstmal wieder brakeless fahren aus Mangel an Gewindeschneider&Co


----------



## bike-show.de (4. August 2010)

Fahre heute um 19 Uhr an der Vogelsanger Dirt-Strecke etwas über die Hügel.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (4. August 2010)

Samstag Foto Session in Köln ....

wie wäre das ...

ist einer dabei

natürlich wenn Wetter mitspielt....

Martin u.s.w ... meldepflicht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. August 2010)

Klar, gerne Phil!

Wenn Du vorher in der Halle bist wÃ¼rde ich zuerst dort hinkommen. WÃ¼rde dir nÃ¤mlich deinen Marino zurÃ¼ckgeben wollen + 2 KÃ¶lsch 

Bzw. Basti, Du bekommst ja auch noch etwas von mir zurÃ¼ck 

Danke euch beiden fÃ¼r die tolle UnterstÃ¼tzung, ihr seid klasse


----------



## luckygambler (4. August 2010)

Mh ich glaube am Samstag hab ich noch nichts vor 
Wo genau in Köln? An der Halle oder City?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. August 2010)

So Leute, habe eine neue Rufnummer, einmal Ã¤ndern bitte:

015773109261

Bin nun auch wieder zuverlÃ¤ssiger erreichbar, da ich ein anderes Handy habe, dessen Akku nicht nach einer halben Stunde leer ist


----------



## bike-show.de (4. August 2010)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> Samstag Foto Session in Köln ....
> 
> wie wäre das ...
> 
> ...



Dabei. Wann, wo? Bei mir gerne etwas später, ist auch besser für Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtboy77 (6. August 2010)

hat jemand lust irgendwann in den nächsten tagen auf bikepark Hombruch? wetter soll voraussichtlich ganz gut sein!


----------



## bikersemmel (6. August 2010)

wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus? 
Vorschlag: Landschaftspark Nord in Duisburg Meiderich. 15Uhr Treffen am Parkplatz


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (6. August 2010)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Dabei. Wann, wo? Bei mir gerne etwas später, ist auch besser für Fotos.



Wo - Welche Tour hattest du gedacht ( Uni, ... Sülz natur ??? )
Wann - dachte an früh Mittag oder ??? oder spät Mittag richte mich nach Euch 

@ Martin mit den sachen können wir auch nächste Woche machen wenns recht ist.

@ Felix wie sieht es bei dir aus 
@ Semmel  wie sieht es bei dir aus 

@ all die anderen ????
gruß Phil


----------



## bikersemmel (6. August 2010)

bei mir ist nur Fr und Sa diese Woche schlecht. 
Sonntag bin ich offen für alles.
siehe Vorschlag.
Ab nächster Woche bin ich im Urlaub.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. August 2010)

Ach Leute, kann denn von euch niemand Helicoils einsetzen? Brakeless macht keinen SpaÃ mehr! Und grÃ¶Ãeres Gewinde schneiden will ich nicht.

Habe nahezu alle KFZ, Fahrrad und Motorradbetriebe abgeklappert, aber in der GrÃ¶Ãe hat die keiner


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (6. August 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ach Leute, kann denn von euch niemand Helicoils einsetzen? Brakeless macht keinen SpaÃ mehr! Und grÃ¶Ãeres Gewinde schneiden will ich nicht.
> 
> Habe nahezu alle KFZ, Fahrrad und Motorradbetriebe abgeklappert, aber in der GrÃ¶Ãe hat die keiner



Meld dich heut noch kurz bei mir ... 
Linus hab ich welche eingesetzt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. August 2010)

Damit hier mal etwas steht:
14 UHR Uni-Platz. Der mit der SÃ¤ule in der Mitte 


Ja nu Leute sagt mal was an! Ist schon 13 UHR!

*Ich kÃ¶nnte Entweder ab jetzt fahren bis 18 uhr oder ab 18:30 mit offenem Ende *


----------



## MoYz1986 (7. August 2010)

Verflucht seien die 100km Entfernung


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. August 2010)

Nungut, ich werde um 14 UHR an dem besagten Platz sein. Wenn ihr so trÃ¤ge im Antworten seit, ruft mich halt aufs Hany an..


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. August 2010)

soooo, wie im werl thread geschrieben fahre ich gleich los ! 
und will in den letzten zwei tagen meines urlaubs also samstag bzw sonntag schoen radfahren !    
yur auswahl,
koeln
werl
landschaftspark !!!! 
und bei schlechtem wetter in die halle.

tschhhhuuusss


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. August 2010)

Guess what?
Ich habe zwei funktionierende Bremsen am Fahrrad!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. August 2010)

Schade um das schÃ¶ne Wetter, aber ich bin heute ausnahmsweise komplett anderweitig verplant 

Morgen wird es dafÃ¼r gut abgehen, allerdings wird es sogut wie in ganz NRW regnen^^ Was tun?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. August 2010)

wasn heute los ? könnte so ab 14uhr ca. !
bitte melden


----------



## Andre_2mxtb (14. August 2010)

hi moppel  ca 15 uhr 30 ne runde Dirten in vogelsang . bis jetzt kommt noch  basty mit, so weit ich weiß ...später so gegen 20.. 20 uh 30 .. noch ne runde trial mit cristian am und um media park


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. August 2010)

hab mich nun für düsseldorf entschieden, fahre so ca in 30min los. meine handynumemr habt ihr ja alle


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. August 2010)

Jo sieht mir schwer nach Halle aus^^

Ich schrubb' nun erstmal die Tequila-Flecken vom Tisch, gehe das Treppenhaus putzen und dann wird gefahren! BABABAAAAM!
Handy habe ich dabei.


Moppel bring mir bitte die SD-Karte wieder mit, am besten geleert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. August 2010)

jo, wann denn in der halle ? 15uhr ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. August 2010)

SichÃ¤ didÃ¤Ã¤


----------



## bike-show.de (15. August 2010)

Hab gerade mit Phil telefoniert. Gestern war eine Veranstaltung in der Halle und der Trialbereich könnte zugestellt sein. Ich erfahre erst kurz vor drei, ob wir fahren können und evt. ein paar Sachen in die warme Halle stellen können.

Martin und ich fahren daher erst so gegen 15 Uhr los, wenn wir Bescheid wissen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. August 2010)

ja ok
aber sagt so früh bescheid wie ihr könnt bitte !
zur not auch bitte anrufen !
bis später


----------



## bike-show.de (15. August 2010)

Ok, wir können in die Halle. Martin und ich sind gegen 15:30 Uhr da.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. August 2010)

ich fahr nun los ! mit kamera, also zieht euer bestes hemd an !


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. August 2010)

wie siehts am wochenende bei euch was ?
ich hätte das ganze wochenende zeit !


----------



## dirtboy77 (18. August 2010)

ich bin am kommenden samstag wenns nicht regnet wahrscheinlich den ganzen tag im bikepark dortmund hombruch!also wer lust hat mit uns ne session zu fahren!der soll kommen!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. August 2010)

Jo Riderz krazzes Wetta am Start, altah wuus geht?!

Will fahren, JUNGE!!

Morgen kÃ¶nnte eng werden, hab zwischendurch was zu erledigen.. sonst hÃ¤ttten wir was planen kÃ¶nnen Moppel.. mal sehen vlt. krieg' ich was vertagt, aber das wÃ¤re eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (20. August 2010)

Ich geh mir um 18 Uhr ne Wohnung anguckn. Kann leider nicht.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. August 2010)

martin, komm heute zu mir !


----------



## BraVe´ (20. August 2010)

Jow Männers,

der Einradtrialer Basti holt mich gleich ab und dann fahren wir nach DDORF..

Bis gleich dann!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. August 2010)

hey ! morgen soll es regnen also müssen wir heute fahren !!!
wo ? ich kann bis in die nacht !


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. August 2010)

sind in cologne ! am rhein erstmal ! 
cams dabei !


----------



## linus93 (25. August 2010)

809km später 
will ich mal ohne sattel fahren wer ist morgen bei köln dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (1. September 2010)

so hab zeit lust und guttes wetter
wer ist heute in kölle und wer fahrt mit
zeit ist egal


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. September 2010)

Hatte bis 18 UHR Sport... und dank neuem, also noch hochmotiviertem Sportlehrer, kann ich mich nun kaum noch bewegen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. September 2010)

Jo sitze morgen (Freitag) schon um 12 in meiner letzten Stunde und hÃ¤tte mal dick Zeit zum Fahren! Sonne ist bestellt


----------



## linus93 (2. September 2010)

werde ich dann tuhen müssen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. September 2010)

HEY ! wer hat lust zu fahren heute ? hab ab jetzt bist 6uhr zeit !
MELDEN !!!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. September 2010)

so ihr mädels, semmel und ich fahren nun ne runde im dorf ! ihr habt ja alle meine nummer !


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. September 2010)

waaaas geht am wochenende ?
mark ? lebst du bald mal wieder ?


----------



## bikersemmel (10. September 2010)

Mark ist im Urlaub.

Sa ist ne gute Idee. 
Vorschlag: Landschaftspark um 14Uhr am Parkplatz.
viele Spots und angesagt ist gutes Wetter.

Gegenvorschläge?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. September 2010)

Muss das ganze Wochenende Ã¼ber Schulkram machen und arbeiten, bin also leider trotz des geilen Wetters 100% raus


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. September 2010)

landschaftspark 14uhr ich komme !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. September 2010)

morgen ist nochmal fahrradfahren angesagt! wahrscheinlich in düsseldorf ! wer hat lust ? martin basti ? bewegt eure ärsche mal rüber !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. September 2010)

Gottseidank regnet es morgen, sonst hÃ¤tte ich mich totgeÃ¤rgert...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. September 2010)

so meine freunde des trialsports! der papa bekommt freitag ein schönes paket!
also machen wir samstag ne fette session ! wetter soll auch gut werden ! wo fahren wir ?
cologne uni und anschließend city ?

oder nochmal werl ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. September 2010)

Bei mir flattern morgen 3 Pakete ins Haus  *win*

Mal sehen was geht, das Wochenende ist bei mir Ã¼brigens StraÃenfest, falls es wen interessiert 

Wo ist eig. Herr Bike-Show-Schranzer?


----------



## Sleen (15. September 2010)

Maahhhlzeit...
Sorry war was länger Off wegen Urlaub ^^ und Arbeit undso...
Wäre in nächster Zeit wieder am Start. Sa muss ich mal schauen wie es passt wegen Familiengeb. Sonntag vll oder darauf die Woche dann.

Besten Gruß


----------



## bike-show.de (16. September 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Wo ist eig. Herr Bike-Show-Schranzer?


Es gibt keinen Bike-Show-Schranzer!!! Gab es noch nie! Wer sagt, dass es den gibt? 

Ich bin mit Thomas an den DirthÃ¼geln in Vogelsang unterwegs. Trial hat gerade Pause...
Aber kommt doch da mal vorbei. Fliegen macht Spass...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. September 2010)

was ist morgen nun los ? denk mal so ab 15uhr könnte ich fahren. wo wann ?

meldet euch wenns geht per handy.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. September 2010)

Der Neubau-Wahn hat eine neue Spot-Line an der Eastcoast entsehen lassen 

Habe vieles dokumentiert und wÃ¼rde das mal als Idee in den Raum werfen 
SÃ¤mtliche Bilder gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/33670

Die Highlights:
















Und das Ganze ist hier:


----------



## Luk (17. September 2010)

Bin für Ddorf oder Landschaftspark.
Muss bis 15 Uhr hier in MG bleiben dann aber gegen 15.30 oder 16.00 Uhr in Ddorf o. Duisburg sein.

Mag sich wer anschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. September 2010)

ich wollte so ab 15uhr in kölle fahren, komm zu mir marc und dann fahren wir mit meinem panzer weiter. ?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. September 2010)

schlage 14uhr vor


----------



## Luk (18. September 2010)

wenn ich zu dir fahre kann ich auch gleich bis kölle rollen lassen, das is nicht der große unterschied.
Dann 15.30-16.00 Uhr am Brunnen Promenade unter Dom ?


----------



## linus93 (18. September 2010)

jungs morgen gerne aber heute nicht


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. September 2010)

jo, ich bin um 15uhr am brunnen, gabel und so ist schon alles dran, nur noch die bremse neu befüllen und montieren 

kussi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. September 2010)

So, habe gerade 3 Stunden eine Rede von Obama analysieren mÃ¼ssen, sch**Ã Englisch-LK 

Linus du Depp wir mÃ¼ssen bei dir noch schrauben und so. Du fÃ¤hrt heute, frische Luft ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. September 2010)

So wie es aussieht wÃ¤re morgen wohl doch die bessere LÃ¶sung...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. September 2010)

wir fahren heute
hab alles abgesagt ! WIR FAHREN HEUTE !

fahr nun los bis gleich


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. September 2010)

Ja wann und wo denn jetzt?


----------



## Luk (18. September 2010)

Was macht der Schenkel Martin ?


----------



## linus93 (19. September 2010)

so wer ist fit??
würde so ab 2 in köln fahren wenn sich wer findet


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. September 2010)

wo denn ? wäre vielleicht dabei!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2010)

ja ich denk mal promenade und dann zÃ¼gigst die neuen spots abfahren, und diesmal nehmen wir alle mit!  Fabi, Marino? 

UND ICH BRING DANN AUCH DEN RAHMEN!


----------



## linus93 (19. September 2010)

2 uhr am brunnen


----------



## Sleen (21. September 2010)

Tach zusammen,
hat vielleicht jemand morgen Lust und Zeit (in Kölle) zu fahren? Geht wohl erst frühestens um 18 Uhr...


----------



## linus93 (23. September 2010)

binn die nächsten wochen raus bänderanriss usw am fuss.
tipp mache nie ein 360° von ner kleine mauer auf eine scheiß wiese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. September 2010)

Spasti!

War das noch von letztem Wochenende?


----------



## linus93 (23. September 2010)

ne von gestern


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. September 2010)

idiot ^^


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. September 2010)

ich würde heute gerne fahren ! so ab 14uhr ! wann und wo ?


----------



## Luk (25. September 2010)

Heute geht bei mir nicht was ist mit morgen ?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. September 2010)

semmel und ich fahren heute in cologne am rhein, 14uhr am brunnen !

wer dazu kommen will, meine nummer: 015122894336


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2010)

Als ob ich jetzt nein sagen wÃ¼rde!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. September 2010)

ok, dann muss ich dich schonmal nicht anrufen ^^ komm mal öfters morgens on im icq !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. September 2010)

FÃ¼r Nils&Co:
015773109261


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. September 2010)

martin und moppel fahren nun an der uni und danach am rhein oder so, cu


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag muss was gehen! Muss heute dicke LK-Klausuren vorbereiten, morgen hab ich sogar Schule bis mittags und muss abends noch auf einen Geburtstag. Wetter soll ja eh kacke sein.

->Ergo: Sonntag


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. Oktober 2010)

richtig, morgen wird gefahren ! wo ? semmel, marc, nico ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Oktober 2010)

Du, du und du! Mitkommen. Sex. Ãh.. radfahren in KÃ¶ln^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Oktober 2010)

Sooo MÃ¤dels, der Martin muss heute mal nach DÃ¼sseldorf und pennt beim Moppel!

Was geht in in der Stadt des doppel-d's?

Da Fabi und ich erstmal was erledigen mÃ¼ssen, wÃ¼rde ich mal so gegen 16 uhr tendieren, vlt. auch schon frÃ¼her!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. Oktober 2010)

jo, 16uhr am rhein irgendwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (9. Oktober 2010)

wäre auch dabei, wenn ich einen von euch mal tel erreichen könnte um einen spot auszumachen.
Also klingelt mal durch oder 16Uhr am Heinrich Heine Platz.
Ich bring dann heute auch das kleine mit.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. Oktober 2010)

morgen früh vielleicht kurze uni runde in düsseldorf und dann gehts nach köln.


----------



## Luk (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin morgen 15 Uhr im Landschaftspark Duisburg!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Oktober 2010)

wer ist heute wo dabei ?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Oktober 2010)

14.45uhr am brunnen in kölle


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Oktober 2010)

Bis Ende diesen Monats bzw anfang nächsten Monats, bekomme ich mein Radl. Werde dann vorraussichtlich regelmässig in Köln mitradeln wenn ihr bock aufn blutigen Anfänger habt


----------



## luckygambler (18. Oktober 2010)

hi
jemand lust am wochenende ne runde an der düsseldorfer uni und besonders am wasserspielplatz im südpark zu fahren?


----------



## trial_asl (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich komme aus der Nähe von Magdeburg (also von weit her) und bin übers WE in Düsseldorf zu Beusch bei nem Feund.
Da sich die Gelegenheit nicht so schnell wieder ergibt in Düssledorf zu fahren, würde ich mein Bike schon gerne mal mitnehmen.
Also wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich ja mal melden.

Grüße und hoffentlich bis zum WE.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. Oktober 2010)

heute halb 6 am brunnen !


----------



## bikersemmel (21. Oktober 2010)

Was geht Sa und Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (22. Oktober 2010)

alle heilligen 3 könige liegen bei mir im bett
11 uhr brunne in köln


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. Oktober 2010)

was geht am WE ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Oktober 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> was geht am WE ?


----------



## trial_asl (23. Oktober 2010)

wer hat lust morgen vormittag (gegen 11) ne runde in düsseldorf zu fahren? vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht...


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Oktober 2010)

Moien!
SO Leute Heute Morgen hat der Mann in Gelb mir ein Riesen Paket vorbeigebracht vom lieben Jan.
Radl schnell zusmmengebastelt und ne RUnde gedreht ( total ungewohnt).
So und jetzt wollt ich mir als blutiger Anfänger mal ein paar Techniken abschauen wäre also in der nächsten Zeit an den Wochenenden in Kölle mit am Start.
MFG


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Oktober 2010)

3 uhr am brunnen unten am rhein in cologne !

zoo control ist der ansprechpartner !
semmel mark was ist mit euch ? linus ?


----------



## MontyXL (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ist hier auch jemand aus Dortmund am start ?

cheers


----------



## duro e (31. Oktober 2010)

geht heute was im pott , trotz des miesen wetters? ,
hab ticket mal wieder und kann ziemlich überall hin , ausser köln


----------



## linus93 (31. Oktober 2010)

tja
heute halb 2 in köln am brunnen
ich und martin
denkt an die zeitumstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. November 2010)

so, mache gerade eine großinspektion bzw instandsetzung vom 24er ! morgen wird gefahren oder ? wann und wo ?


----------



## bikersemmel (12. November 2010)

da der Wetterbericht nichts Gutes verheißt, schlage ich die Kirche in Bochum vor.
Chris und Ich wären dabei ab 14 Uhr. 
Für andere Vorschläge bin ich natürlich auch offen.


----------



## linus93 (12. November 2010)

halle?


----------



## bikersemmel (12. November 2010)

kirche um genau zu sein.
in Bochum trainieren dort ein paar Artisten (Parcour, hip hop, Tanz, dirtjump)
Und für Trial haben die eben auch 2 Kisten da.
Also nicht vergleichbar mit Köln, aber besser als Nix.
Und vorallem für Essener, Oberhausener näher.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. November 2010)

Regenwahrscheinlichkeit: 100%
Sonnenstunden: 0
Niederschlagsmenge: 15-40L/mÂ²

 BBBBÃÃÃÃMMMM


----------



## linus93 (12. November 2010)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> kirche um genau zu sein.
> in Bochum trainieren dort ein paar Artisten (Parcour, hip hop, Tanz, dirtjump)
> Und für Trial haben die eben auch 2 Kisten da.
> Also nicht vergleichbar mit Köln, aber besser als Nix.
> Und vorallem für Essener, Oberhausener näher.



ich wollte das du in unsere halle kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. November 2010)

ich weiss es nicht..... oder wir fahren morgen in der halle aber dafür alle zusammen ^^


----------



## linus93 (13. November 2010)

ehmm morgen kann ich nit


----------



## bikersemmel (13. November 2010)

hab moppel nicht erreicht.
bin gerade erst aufgestanden. 
morgen nachmittag würde bei mir gehen. dann bin ich eh in der Gegend von Köln.

also moppel meld dich mal. 
Allen anderen schonmal viel spaß heute in der halle.


----------



## bikersemmel (13. November 2010)

Also Sonntag steht die kölner Halle auf dem Plan. ab 16Uhr bin ich da.
Wer kommt noch?
bisher:
Moppel
Semmel


----------



## Sleen (13. November 2010)

Tach, also ich würde wohl auch dazustoßen... Bis moin dann ^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. November 2010)

Jo, anwesend!


----------



## Insomnia- (14. November 2010)

Heute hat ma der erste Backwheel Hop geklappt.
Zwar nur knappe 20-30cm aber hey jetz bin ich lerngeil
Was geht nächstes WE?
Oder plant ihr das hier spontaner???
MFG


----------



## bikersemmel (14. November 2010)

spontan. und Wetterabhängig.


----------



## linus93 (18. November 2010)

also samstag ist super wetter!!
*!!!!kölnsession!!!*
wer ist dabei ???
ab 1 uhr
nacher Underground)(gemeint sin moppel und martin)


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. November 2010)

haha ^^ letztes we hätten wir mal ins underground gehen sollen!
kann eigentlich nur sonntag... wie ist denn da das wetter ?
bzw. könntet ihr nicht auch sonntag ? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (18. November 2010)

kennste wetter.de?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. November 2010)

War das nicht die Seite, die je nach Wetter die Vorhersage Ã¤ndert?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. November 2010)

Ich gehe nun erstmal auf den Flohmarkt. Mit etwas GlÃ¼ck komme ich mit einem Stativ zurÃ¼ck!

Im GroÃen und Ganzen wÃ¤re ich auch eher fÃ¼r morgen..


----------



## Luk (20. November 2010)

Sonntag, wann, wo, wer?


----------



## linus93 (20. November 2010)

gleich am brunnen um halb 3
mit martin


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. November 2010)

sonntag also morgen köln oder düsseldorf ? wenn düsseldorf uni oder köln, aufjedefall fahren ! so ab 14uhr !
#meldet euch !


----------



## Luk (20. November 2010)

Ddorf Uni?? Da kann doch nirgends fahren.
Aber am Wasserspielplatz und Suedpark war ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Google Maps Link

Bin gegen 14 Uhr am Spielplatz, Moppel und Semmel?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. November 2010)

lieber cologne oder ? ^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. November 2010)

Ich enthalte mich. Wenn jemand nach KÃ¶ln will-gut, wenn nicht, dann nicht.

Gehe nun erstmal mit der Familie in ein verkaufsoffenes Gartencenter 

Moppel, ist das neue Lager schon im 20"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. November 2010)

nein, was ist denn nun los ? düsselodrf oder köln marc ? oder mark ? ^^


----------



## Luk (21. November 2010)

Luk schrieb:


> Ddorf Uni?? Da kann doch nirgends fahren.
> Aber am Wasserspielplatz und Suedpark war ich schon lange nicht mehr.
> Google Maps Link
> 
> Bin gegen 14 Uhr am Spielplatz, Moppel und Semmel?



War doch eigentlich eindeutig meine Aussage oder?
Köln hab ich kein Bock, aber wenn Du hin willst fahr ruhig.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. November 2010)

Wir gehen jetzt fahrradfahren @ KÃ¶ln City.

18UHR+5Â°C FTMFW


----------



## bikersemmel (26. November 2010)

Was geht wo am Sa?
Vorschlag: Kölner Halle ab 12 Uhr.
Oder ab wann hat die Halle geöffnet?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. November 2010)

und martin soll sich drum kümmern das die die heizdinger anmachen !


----------



## linus93 (26. November 2010)

3 oder ihr ruft mal phil an ob früher geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (27. November 2010)

heißdinger sind für leute die sich zu wenig bewegen!
also ich werde ab 3 in der halle sein!
martin wohl auch!
wer noch?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. November 2010)

In der Halle ist schon warm genug! Schwitzen suckt extrem.

Also Nils und ich kommen!

Linus, ist mein Nieter noch in der Halle?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. November 2010)

Ich will meinen fag tretlagerschlüssel jungens !!!! ( linus !!!! )


----------



## linus93 (27. November 2010)

??? i dont know. but we can chek


----------



## bikersemmel (27. November 2010)

Morgen Halle Köln.
Bin ab 16:30Uhr da.

Wer kommt noch?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. November 2010)

Und wo warst Du bitte heute?! 
Kann nicht jeden Tag 3,50 ausgeben


----------



## linus93 (28. November 2010)

ja aber die sonne scheint und der schnee ist weg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. November 2010)

Super Typ, die -1873645Â°C hast du aber vergessen, was? 



Bin nachmittag wohl bei einer Stadtrunde dabei. Mit anschlieÃendem GlÃ¼hwein.
Halle ist einfach tot gerade und teuer.


----------



## luckygambler (28. November 2010)

Bin Heute mit Danilo an der Uni Düsseldorf und im Südpark.


----------



## linus93 (28. November 2010)

was heißt nachmittag?
2 treffen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. November 2010)

wer ist danilo ? und was machst du nun semmel ? stadtrunde in köln ? oder nicht ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. November 2010)

Hatte eig. gar nicht vor bei der KÃ¤lte aus dem Haus zu gehen... aber habe eh noch etwas in der Stadt zu tun und dann fahren wir halt was Linus. Mach aber mal 15 uhr draus.. sooo lange lange fahren wir heute sowieso nicht denk ich mal 

Ich begebe mich dann mal auf die Suche nach meinem "-15Â°C-Mainz-Session Pullover"..


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. November 2010)

@ Chris, haste ne neue handynummer ? wann fahrt ihr denn ?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. November 2010)

es hat soo viel sinn wenn ihr hier alle postet und dann nicht ans handy geht !


----------



## luckygambler (28. November 2010)

ach shit. egal wir sehen uns ja nächsten samstag in köln!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Dezember 2010)

was geht denn nun am wochenende ? bzw heute ?


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätt voll bock mal ne runde mit euch zu drehn...
Bekomme zwar noch nichts aufm Radl hin ( habs seit nem Monat) Aber ich fänds cool mir mal eure Techniken anzusehn....
Evtl Morgen? 3° 75% leichter Regen.
MFG
Elias


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Dezember 2010)

ich kann selber auch nicht so viel. von daher mach dir nix draus! sollten wir morgen in der halle oder draussen fahren ? martin semmel linus ?


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Dezember 2010)

Nehme an Halle kostet eintritt? Wiviel?
Mir wärs egal ob draussen oder drinnen hab eh noch Ski Unterhemden xD
Elias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es trocken bleibt morgen, wÃ¤re ich eher fÃ¼r Stadt. Halle ist momentan a)vlt. nicht fahrbar und b)macht sie erst spÃ¤t auf.

Eintritt wÃ¤ren 3,50.


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Dezember 2010)

3,50 ist ja i.O. Also ich bleib da bei mir ists wurscht


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Dezember 2010)

trocken = draussen
nass = halle
ihr wurstis 
angepeilt wird 14uhr


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich wär dann wohl dabei.
Bitte darum, dass dann wenn ich Morgen erst rein komm wenn alle shcon aufm Weg sind, dass hier noch rein geschrieben wird wann und wo wir uns treffen oder mir jemand seine Handy NR zukommen lässt per PN.
Elias


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Dezember 2010)

also wie siehts aus heute?


----------



## linus93 (12. Dezember 2010)

trocken! 2 am brunnen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Dezember 2010)

Richtig.

Habe seit 10Uhr fÃ¼r die Bio-LK-Klausur gelernt, ich dreh' durch vor lauter Genexpression wenn ich heute nicht fahre^^


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Dezember 2010)

Welcher Brunnen?
Kann evtl erst später kommen kann mir wer seine nummer geben damit ich ma durchklingeln kann um zu erfahren wo ihr seid?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Dezember 2010)

Streetview FTW.






Kannst ruhig spÃ¤ter kommen, wir bleiben fÃ¼r gewÃ¶hnlich 'ne ganze Weile da bzw. da in der NÃ¤he.
Diverese Nummern stehn hier irgendwo im Thema, mein Handy lieg gerade auf der RÃ¼ckbank vom Wagen


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Dezember 2010)

Gut ich wär spätestens um halb 3 dann an dem Brunnen Bis denne ich durchforste den Fred ma nach nummern


----------



## bikersemmel (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi Mädels, wie sieht es aus mit dem kommenden Samstag.
Vorschlag: 
*ab 15 Uhr in der Kölner Halle.*

Wetter soll diese Woche so bescheiden bleiben, sodass nur eine überdachte Lokalität in Frage kommt.


----------



## linus93 (15. Dezember 2010)

also ich wünsche allen ein frohes fest und nen guten rutsch.
diese we wird weinachten vor gefeiert fette Gans etc.
und ab dem 23.12 bis zu 6.01 binn ich ski fahren!
haut ihr rein


----------



## luckygambler (15. Dezember 2010)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, wie sieht es aus mit dem kommenden Samstag.
> Vorschlag:
> *ab 15 Uhr in der Kölner Halle.*
> 
> Wetter soll diese Woche so bescheiden bleiben, sodass nur eine überdachte Lokalität in Frage kommt.



Hört sich gut an. Jemand der aus Düsseldorf hinfährt?


----------



## bikersemmel (17. Dezember 2010)

was ist mit Moppel, Marc und Co?
Sa Halle.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dort, solange das Wetter es zulässt.
Gebt mal Luat, damit ich mich auf Morgen freuen kann.
LG


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Dezember 2010)

Bin dabei,
Muss mich dann zwar den ganzen Vormittag durch "Brave New World" quälen allerdings passt das radln dann ganz gut zum wieder runter kommen 
Bis Morgen dann.
Hat noch wer Adresse oder Internetseite der Halle? Google spuckt nur Berichte aus....
MFG


----------



## Luk (17. Dezember 2010)

Moin, bin mal wieder nicht dabei, im Moment viel um die Ohren. 
Mein Rad macht schon ärger im Keller, das will gefahren werden, aber geht leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Dezember 2010)

Bin wieder einigermaÃen fit und wÃ¼rde dann auch vorbeikommen.


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Dezember 2010)

Also wenns nicht gleich in nem Blizzard endet werd ich um halb 4 ~ in der Halle sein.
Sieht man euch dann direkt oder wo muss ich hin (in der Halle)
MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Dezember 2010)

Hab mit Phil telefoniert.. die *Halle ist heute besetzt *. Da findet ein groÃes Evenet statt


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Dezember 2010)

Hmm...
Für draussen sind bisschen schlechte BEdingungen wa?`
Morgen auch wieder permanenter Schneefall angesagt.


----------



## bikersemmel (18. Dezember 2010)

na klasse und was machen wir jetzt?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. Dezember 2010)

in leverkusen gibts wohl nen skatepark unter na brücke

wie siehts denn dann morgen aus mit der halle ?


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Dezember 2010)

Was ist mit Sonntags Halle?Ist zu? oder bauen die dann ab? wie siehts aus...
Edit.
Hmmm... Leverkusen?
Lohnts sich dahin?
Also ich sag jetzt einfach mal, ich wär dabei.


----------



## bikersemmel (18. Dezember 2010)

Leverkusen für mich zu weit.
UNd für einen Skatepark lohnt es sich für mich nicht.

Heute also nur Muckibude.

Allen ein schönes We.


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Dezember 2010)

Martin weißt du wies Morgen aussieht bzgl. der Halle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (19. Dezember 2010)

Neuer Termin für die Halle steht:
Di. Ab 18uhr 
Bisher dabei: 
Dr Love (ich) 
Moppelkopp
Wer kommt noch?


----------



## Insomnia- (19. Dezember 2010)

Muss mal gucken, komme evtl auch nocht dazu ich sag Morgen bescheidt.


----------



## T8T (20. Dezember 2010)

grade bei Facebook gepostet

"BMX-Masters schenkt euch zum Fest der Liebe 3 Wochen lang die Spine-Ramp plus Halfpipe in den AbenteuerHallenKalk!! Frohes Fest und viel Spaß damit!!"

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?fbid=10150102023601477&set=a.197918046476.161124.197884811476

also erstmal Sense mit fahren...schade


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Dezember 2010)

Na Happy Kadaver...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2010)

In der Halle wÃ¤ren wir eh kaum gefahren


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist eigentlich egal wo, hauptsache in den Ferien geht was !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich schon etwas früher da sein.
Schätze so gegen vier halb fünf.

Also bis morgen Jungs.


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Dezember 2010)

Aso Morgen bin ich nicht dabei.
Freundin hat geburtstag und betrunken Fahrrad fahren ist verboten... Punkte undso xD


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2010)

Wieso eig. morgen Semmel?
Fabi (?) und ich wÃ¤ren Mittwoch wohl dabei.
Zumindest ich habe ab Mittwoch frei und wollte nochmal richtig fahren, bevor es eine Woche Richtung Osten geht


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Dezember 2010)

Mittwoch könnt ich wohl auch und Lust ist natürlich auch da


----------



## T8T (20. Dezember 2010)

in welcher Halle denn dann? klärt mich auf ;-)  wollte vielleicht die Tage auch mal vorbeischneien. immer nur im Keller is auch doof. Aber wenn der Schnee mich nicht raus lässt^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2010)

Normalerweise haben wir einen kleinen Bereich in der Skatehalle. RÃ¤umlich getrennt vom BMX-Bereich durch einen Bauzaun.
Normalerweise heiÃt, wenn dieser Bereich nicht gerade zugestellt ist, wie es letztes Wochenende der Fall war.


----------



## T8T (21. Dezember 2010)

Ah, ok. Ich war beim Nikolaustrial und dachte daher das das normalerweise auch in der großen Halle sein würde. Na dann...


----------



## bikersemmel (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auf jeden fall heute in der Halle.
Habe extra meine bikes mit zur Arbeit genommen.

Meinerseits war nie die rede von Mi, da ich Mi nicht kann. 
Was spricht denn gegen heute und morgen bei euch?
LG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Dezember 2010)

WÃ¼rd mich wohl auch fÃ¼r heute begeistern lassen 

Semmel, hast du das mit Phil abgesprochen? Nichts das wir vor verschlossenen TÃ¼ren stehen.


bzw. ja Fabi, Semmel und ich sind heute in der Halle.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt: Ich bin Heute Bechern....
Morgen würde ich mitkommen und mein Chemielehrer auch.
Bräuchte nur ne Zeit für Morgen damit der bescheidt weiß
Edit: Leute wie schauts aus heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (22. Dezember 2010)

Heute bei mir nicht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich denk mal morgen wieder.. 

Rein interessehalber, was macht dein Chmielehrer auÃerhalb der Schulzeiten bei dir?


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Dezember 2010)

Trial fahren^^
Hat sich durch Zufall in nem Gespräch über ne Verletzung von ihm ergeben das wir darauf gekommen sind, dass wir beide den selben Sport betreiben.
Also ich hatte Heut mein letzten Schultag, heißt ich hab viel Zeit


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja hart 
Wenn du ihn dann fahrtechnisch nass machst, kassierst du wohl direkt ein Defizit auf dem Zeugnis, was? 

SpaÃ beiseite, da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Dezember 2010)

Also zusammen sind wir noch nicht gefahren... hat sich noch nicht ergeben...
Allerdings fährt er bereits nen Jahr aber bekommt die Backwheelhops nicht hin sagt er.
Mal sehn^^


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. Dezember 2010)

fahr morgen um 15.30uhr in neuss los.
denke mal so um 16.15 oder 16.30uhr bin ich an der halle !
martin du bist da, navi ist da, ich bin da!


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde dann so gegen 16:30-17:00 dazu stoßen
Mal sehn wie Bus und Bahn fahren...


----------



## bikersemmel (23. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht es mit einem Termin zwischen den Feiertagen aus um den Weihnachtsbraten abzufahren?

Vorschlag:
Di: 28.12. ab 12Uhr. in der Halle in Köln
Wer ist dabei.

Euch schonmal viel Spaß heute in der Halle


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich halte mir dann mal den 28en frei.
Wie siehts da aus mit der Halle?
Bleibt der Bereich für uns während der BMX Aktion frei?
Kann man ja sonst Heute mal klären.
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (23. Dezember 2010)

Fahre jetzt los.
Bis gleich.

Edit:
Konnte leider nicht kommen.
Nachdem wir auf halbem Weg waren gabs kein durchkommen mehr... Straßen waren komplett zu...
Bin dann umgedreht und wieder nach Haus.
Mal sehn wie das Wetter DIenstag ist.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Dezember 2010)

also ich habs sogar aus düsseldorf geschafft!


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Dezember 2010)

Der Busfahrer hats nichtmal von Oberaußem geschafft...


----------



## bikersemmel (28. Dezember 2010)

Heute in der Halle:
ab 12:30Uhr
Semmel
Jan
Chris
Wer kommt noch? Mppel, Martin, Insomnia + Chemielehrer ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Dezember 2010)

Machen die in den Ferien frÃ¼her auf? An sonsten geht ja immer erst ab 15UHR.


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Dezember 2010)

Bin dabei.
Werde so um die 2Uhr eintrudeln. Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Dezember 2010)

ich weiss noch nicht, war seit heiligabend erkältet und wirklich fit bin ich noch nicht, gleich erstmal essen und dann gucke ich


----------



## bikersemmel (29. Dezember 2010)

neuen Hallentermin:
Mi. 5.1.2011. ab 13:30Uhr.

Wer kommt noch?

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Dezember 2010)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Dezember 2010)

könnte man sich überlegen, bin am 2 januar paintball spielen. da ich natürlich als einzig überlebender zurück kommen werde, ist es doch gut möglich, dass ich dazu stoße


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Dezember 2010)

Dann fährste Oberkörperfrei um die Spuren der Schlacht zu präsentieren wa?^^


----------



## bikersemmel (29. Dezember 2010)

MI 5.1. wird be mir wohl doch erst später. 
Muss arbeiten.
Bin also gegen fünf erst da.


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Dezember 2010)

Wer wäre denn sonst noch dabei? Also mittwoch.
Moppel.
Semmel(ab 5)
Ich
Wer wäre denn noch früher dabei?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Dezember 2010)

so ab 14-15uhr würde ich schon kommen, martin bestimmt auch.


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Dezember 2010)

Super, ich bin ab 14 Uhr wieder in der Halle


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Januar 2011)

ist heute nix mit radfahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (3. Januar 2011)

hey , meld mich auch mal wieder hier.
ich und chris planen samstag die kölner halle anzusteuern , 
wer hätte noch alles bock?-


----------



## luckygambler (3. Januar 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> hey , meld mich auch mal wieder hier.
> ich und chris planen samstag die kölner halle anzusteuern ,
> wer hätte noch alles bock?-



Noch eine wichtige Frage:
Am besagten Samstag ist die Halle frei und es findet kein BMX-Street-Contest statt? 

Semmel kommst du auch?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr nicht frei? Weil Mittwoch wohl schon angeplant wurde 
An sonsten mal schauen, ich wÃ¼rde vorher mal nachhaken ob Samstag geht.


----------



## duro e (3. Januar 2011)

hab nur noch morgen urlaub ^^. und ansonsten dann nur wieder die wochenenden. 
kann nicht jeder schüler sein wie du


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Januar 2011)

Lieber weniger Freizeit und eine Ausbildung als sinnlose Freizeit und kein Geld! 
WÃ¼rde echt oft lieber tauschen.


----------



## bikersemmel (3. Januar 2011)

Sa wäre ich eventuell auch dabei.
Aber erstmal Mi. Hoffe ich komm frühzeitig weg von der Arbeit.

Sa wäre ab 15 Uhr oder?


----------



## luckygambler (3. Januar 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Lieber weniger Freizeit und eine Ausbildung als sinnlose Freizeit und kein Geld!
> WÃ¼rde echt oft lieber tauschen.



Das sagst du nur weil du noch auf keiner waschechten Studentenparty warst


----------



## MONTYFREAK (4. Januar 2011)

Hey Leutz  .
am donnerstag bin ich mit paar Freunden inner KalkHalle.
Wer iwie interresse hat mit uns en ründchen zu drehen, sagt mir iwie bescheid .

LG Nils .


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2011)

Sorry Jungs,  Heute gehts net...
Samstag könnte klaüüen. Klärt das noch wer mit der Halle?
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Januar 2011)

komme heute auch nicht. sorry


----------



## bikersemmel (5. Januar 2011)

Für alle anderen:
Jan,
Chris
Ich sind da.
bis gleich


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Januar 2011)

vielleicht komm ich doch noch ^^ wann ist denn gleich ?


----------



## luckygambler (5. Januar 2011)

Heute kann ich nicht, dafür aber am Samstag.


----------



## linus93 (7. Januar 2011)

binn wieder zuhause gesund.
was steht so an


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Januar 2011)

Morgen Halle, das steht an^^
Wer sit dabei?
Duro e
Gambler
Semmel
?
?
?
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Januar 2011)

Die Post versagt ihren Dienst, was sonst in 24h funktioniert dauert nun schon drei Tage... langsam wird der Zeitplan eng, wenn ich morgen ein brauchbares Rad haben will


----------



## bikersemmel (7. Januar 2011)

Ab wann hat morgen die Halle geöffnet?
Kommen wir auch vor 15Uhr da rein?
Linus kannst du da was machen?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (7. Januar 2011)

was fehlt dir denn martin ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Januar 2011)

Jan hat sich gerade gemeldet, dass gestern in seinem Bundesland Feiertag war, und daher nichts ging. 
Die Sachen werden morgen da sein.
Nur der Steuersatz fehlt dann noch...


----------



## duro e (7. Januar 2011)

also ashton wird bei mir nix  , dhl sei dank . wart nun seit mittwoch auf die chrisking nabe , dienstag morgens versendet -.-.
aber naja koxx coust ist startklar , sagt mal dann bescheid ,ob vor 15 urh was geht , schnee schwindet ja schnell nun. weil 15 uhr is schon recht spät


----------



## duro e (7. Januar 2011)

werde ca 20 nach 2 in köln kalk eintrudeln , kann nicht varriieren , deutsche bahn  ( sagt schon alles) . wäre coll wenn vorher was mit fahren gehen würd irgendwie bzw chillen , allein ists doch etwas hart 40 minuten da in dem loch


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Januar 2011)

Bin Morgen auch um 2 rum an der Halle. Wenns zu ist warte ich halt am Parkplatz auf dich denke mal wir werden uns schon am bhf treffen.... ich komm mit der 12 von weiden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Januar 2011)

Sche**e man ich brauche eine M12 Kurbelschraube fÃ¼r ISIS!
Sonst wird das heute nichts... Jan war diesmal nicht so toll.


Edit:
2xKurbelschrauben vom Jan sind in der Post... beide zusammen 4â¬
Nun brauche ich aber heute eine, und daher ging ich in de nÃ¤chsten Radladen.
Nun habe ich eine, aber wirklich auch nur EINE, sie ist weder aus Gold, noch aus Platin-dennoch hat man mir 8,90â¬ abgenommen


----------



## bikersemmel (8. Januar 2011)

Wie siehts mit Sonntag in der halle aus?
Ich werde heute aufgrund miener verfassung und des Wetters hier in Essen ne Runde drehen heute.

Also wer wäre theoretisch morgen mit dabei?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Januar 2011)

Halle ist totgefahren.
HÃ¤t sich heute gelohnt zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. Januar 2011)

ja richtig..... ich hasse dich semmel..... ich hasse dich ^^


----------



## bikersemmel (13. Januar 2011)

Sonntag in der Halle.
Wer kommt?
Ab 15Uhr gehts los.
Dabei sind:

Semmel
Moppel
?
?
?


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Januar 2011)

Fahre am Sonntag ne Runde mim Lehrer. Evtl bekomm ichd en berredet zur Halle zu kommen ansonsten fahr ich mit dem im Ort...
MFG


----------



## bikersemmel (14. Januar 2011)

Geht Sa was? 
Wetter soll trocken bleiben.
UNd Sonntag auch.
Vielleicht jemand bock auf Düsseldorf oder Essen oder Landschaftspark?


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Januar 2011)

Lehrer überredet. weiß nur noch nicht wann wir am Sonntag einschlagen.


----------



## Luk (15. Januar 2011)

Bin mal wieder nicht im Lande.


----------



## luckygambler (15. Januar 2011)

Bin heut mit Alex und Danilo in Lünen am Horstmarer See fahren.
Wer Interesse hat einfach melden:
0151 28 22 5201
grüsse
chris


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2011)

So die Sonne lacht, habe satte 3h Schlaf gehabt, kein Geld mehr und habe grade fett gefrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckt!

14:30 UHR KÃ¶ln City.


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Januar 2011)

Also ich steuer um halb 4 die Halle mim Lehrer an.
Bleiben zwar nicht soooo lang aber naja....
Wer ist dabei?
Semmel?
Moppel?
Oder geht ihr dann alle City fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Januar 2011)

weiss noch nicht ob ich fahre, aber wenn nicht in der halle.


----------



## linus93 (16. Januar 2011)

wo köln city treffen weil hochwasser und unser treffpunkt weg


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Januar 2011)

also bei uns ist der rheinpegel ordentlich gesunken. ich würde heute doch gerne fahren. aber mitm 24.

hat jemand in oder aus  düsseldorf sonst lust ?


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand Semmels Nummer?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2011)

So also Linus und ich checken jetzt mal die Rheinpromenade.
FÃ¼r mehr reicht es wohl eh heute nichtmehr..


----------



## bikersemmel (16. Januar 2011)

Bin heute aufgrund des Wetters mit Nippel in ddorf fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (16. Januar 2011)

Scheiß t9 ich meine moppel


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Januar 2011)

Nippel
Gut dann werden wir wohl entweder im Ort fahren, oder doch nach Kalk mal sehn.
Euch allen viel Spaß^^
MFG


----------



## bikersemmel (21. Januar 2011)

Morgen ab 15 Uhr sind wir in der Halle in Kalk.
Wer kommt außer
mir,
Chris,
Moppel 
noch?

bis morgen


----------



## luckygambler (21. Januar 2011)

heute fette party, ich bin nich dabei...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Januar 2011)

luckygambler schrieb:


> heute fette party, ich bin nich dabei...



Kann ich toppen:
Heute fette Party, durchmachen, morgen um 7 zur Schule und bis 12UHR (ink. Leistungskurs) aushalten.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. Januar 2011)

danach fahrradfahren um 15uhr, oder ? !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Januar 2011)

Ich versuche es..
Ich muss erstmal schauen, wie ich das mit der Schule hinbekomme ohne bis zum Abitur bei den Lehrern unten durch zu sein weil man angeheitert in der ersten Reihe saÃ und kurz vorm Wegnicken war 

Danach wird krÃ¤ftig gefrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckt und dann denke ich mal geht auch Radfahren klar


----------



## linus93 (22. Januar 2011)

sorry jungs aber die halle ist zimlich sicher zu.
ist euc (für euch einrad geönds mit ohne eier).
könnt zwa da anrufen und fragen aber siht schlecht aus.


----------



## luckygambler (22. Januar 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Heute fette Party, durchmachen, morgen um 7 zur Schule und bis 12UHR (ink. Leistungskurs) aushalten.



...unbezahlbar!


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Januar 2011)

Ich bin HEute trotz des guten Wetters, ab 3Uhr mit nem Kollegen in der Halle.
Falls noch wer dazu stoßen möchte 


ELias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Januar 2011)

Halle?! Nicht dein Ernst 

Linus und ich radeln ab 14UHR an der Promenade.


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Januar 2011)

Ja ich red ma mit dem...  mal sehn vllt kommen wir ja dazu.. habe ja linus nummer.
Edit:
Hat keine lust^^
Also fahren wir in der Halle 
Lange zieht das Wetter Argument eh nicht mehr dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Januar 2011)

seit gegrüßt ihr edlen Ritter!

Meine wenigkeit (eventuell plus weibliche begleitung) sucht eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für eine nacht um Karneval herrum. Warscheinlich am wochenende. 

Achja, wenns geht in Düsseldorf 

gruß aus den bergen...


----------



## linus93 (31. Januar 2011)

ja dann kannst du direkt zuhause bleiben 
also köln ist schon cooler


----------



## Eisbein (31. Januar 2011)

tsssssss

Warscheinlich werde ich wohl auch hier bleiben und noch etwas geld verdienen!


----------



## bikersemmel (1. Februar 2011)

Quatsch wenn man von so weit her kommt, dann ist Düsseldorf Karnevalstechnisch absolut ausreichend und super.
Wohne leider nicht in D`dorf sonst hätte ich direkt ne Koje angeboten.
@ nur Eisbein: mein Skiurlaub hat sich verschoben, bin nun vom 5.-12.2. in Hintertux.
@all: LG


----------



## linus93 (1. Februar 2011)

in köln ist das so viel besser 
und da hätte ich auch nen bett oder zwei


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Februar 2011)

du warst doch noch nie in düsseldorf an karneval oder ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Februar 2011)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> du warst doch noch nie in dÃ¼sseldorf an karneval oder ?



Wozu? Was welche Stadt kommt *jedem* zuerst in den Sinn, wenn es um Karnelval geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (3. Februar 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Wozu? Was welche Stadt kommt *jedem* zuerst in den Sinn, wenn es um Karnelval geht?



Mainz? Ausserdem heisst das Fastnacht!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. Februar 2011)

düsseldorf uni in 30min an der mensa, 015122894336


----------



## luckygambler (9. Februar 2011)

Hey mein kollege hat euch gesehen undmcih angerufen. Leider musste ich arbeiten. Wars denn schön?


----------



## stonebreaker (10. Februar 2011)

hey Freunde. Ich bin am Sonntag in Köln hat jemand Lust auf ne Session? Phil?Basti? Wo ist mir eigendlich egal ob Halle oder City wobei mich vom Wetter her eher die city ansprechen würde. Gruß Alex


----------



## luckygambler (12. Februar 2011)

Morgen Düsseldorf Uni?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Februar 2011)

stonebreaker schrieb:


> hey Freunde. Ich bin am Sonntag in KÃ¶ln hat jemand Lust auf ne Session? Phil?Basti? Wo ist mir eigendlich egal ob Halle oder City wobei mich vom Wetter her eher die city ansprechen wÃ¼rde. GruÃ Alex



WettermÃ¤Ãig schaut's gut aus, von daher wÃ¤re nichts dagegen einzuwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonebreaker (12. Februar 2011)

Hey.Also wenns nach mir ginge würde ich um 11 am Ebertplatz sein. Aber was hast du denn geplant Martin?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Februar 2011)

WÃ¤r fÃ¼r ein StÃ¼ndchen spÃ¤ter, wenn mÃ¶glich 
Ist sonst alles erwas eng mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck etc.
Ebertplatz wÃ¤r cool.


----------



## stonebreaker (12. Februar 2011)

Das ist für mich auch hart aber wenn wir erst um 12 starten kollidiert das mit dem Fußballspiel morgen. Was ist denn mit dem Rest ? Linus ,Moppel und der Rest?Also Martin 11 oder 12 uhr? gruß alex


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Februar 2011)

Wieso, wann wÃ¤re das denn?
Problem ist nur eben, dass ich gleich noch feiern "muss" und daher morgen nicht vor 12 irgendwo vorort sein kann..


----------



## stonebreaker (12. Februar 2011)

ok dann Treffpunkt um 12 am ebertplatz.freu mich schon voll. bis dann


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Februar 2011)

heute jemand radfahren in düsseldorf ?


----------



## linus93 (20. Februar 2011)

wer rollt heute mit ne runde in köln so ab 2?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Februar 2011)

Machen wir. Kann so 14:15 da sein falls es nich wirklich schneit


----------



## linus93 (3. März 2011)

Mer Fiere Fastelovend 
Morgen ist gutes Wetter! Der pegel müsste dann für nen paar Stunden weit genug unten sein. Kostume anziehen und um 1 am Brunnen! Wer ist dabei?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. März 2011)

LÃ¤uft
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzqHSSeIAa8&feature=player_embedded#at=59


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (3. März 2011)

Ist ja auch heut gar nicht voll da unten am alter Markt! Kannst am besten mal 2-3 Schläuche einpacken bei dem ganzen Glas was da rumliegen wird. 

=)


----------



## linus93 (4. März 2011)

kennst du glas verbot und awb ie beiden hams echt drauf


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. März 2011)

moinsen
was ist denn nun heute mit fahren ? echt köln ? ist ja schweine kalt ! und 20" muss ich fglicken pegel ist langsam unten, erzählt jungens


----------



## linus93 (4. März 2011)

schweine kalt? war gestern in kurzer hose karneval feiern!!
ja wirklich um 2 am brunne mit kostumen und kameras.
und das flick zeug nimm ruhg auch mal mit.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. März 2011)

20" eher oder 24" nach dem akkrig video hatte ich bock auf 24" aber nach björns video hatte ich bock auf 20".... 2 am brunnen !


----------



## moOrphY (4. März 2011)

Ich komm eventuell nach! Aber ohne Kostüm  
Muss vorher noch einkaufen und das dauert ein wenig.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. März 2011)

Habe extra Flickzeug gekauft 
Und Fabi/KÃ¶ln wenn du kommst, kannst den Freilauf testen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. März 2011)

was geht heute ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. März 2011)

Linus darf die nÃ¤chsten Wochen jedes Wochenende (bis auf unser Special nÃ¤chste Woche^^) von 10-17Uhr in der Schule gammeln 

Mir is relativ wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (12. März 2011)

sonst 5 dorf runde hier?


----------



## Levelboss (16. März 2011)

Ich geh morgen Nachmittag eine Runde in Köln fahren.
Hab leider nur begrenzt Zeit von 14:50 bis 17:00.
Martin wäre auch am Start. Wenn sich sonst noch wer dazu gesellen möchte: gegen *15 Uhr am Uni Hauptgebäude*


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. März 2011)

da man hier keine beleidigungen schreiben darf, tu ich das auch nicht. aber jungs, FÜHLT EUCH BELEIDIGT 

dafür kommt morgen meine kamera


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. März 2011)

Ich freue mich auf beides


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. März 2011)

was ist denn nun heute los ?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. April 2011)

was geyt dieses WE ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (9. April 2011)

gestern gabs freibier in der live dh. heute geht garnichts.
aber morgen geht alle hab auch den ersten sonntag seit landen keine schule.
also morgen ne rund stadt/media park oder ne runde uni/volksgarten oder alles auf einmal?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. April 2011)

mediapark, geländer wäre fett! allerdings ist stadt schon gay... uni volksgarten!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. April 2011)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> mediapark, gelÃ¤nder wÃ¤re fett! allerdings ist stadt schon gay... uni volksgarten!



Word.

Ich gehe nun am Aachener Weiher Grillen und hoffe heute Nacht noch fÃ¤hig zu sein ein Rad zusammen zu bauen 



Freue mich auf morgen!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. April 2011)

Alles so weit geschafft-ab in's Bett 




-edit-
15 UHR Uni! MUss noch einiges schaffen und ist ja bis 20UHR hell. Wollte da aber nicht gar so lange, freue mich herbe auf den Volksgarten


----------



## linus93 (10. April 2011)

komm martin gib gas dann um 2 hab derbe schlechte laune und musss raus radfahren


----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. April 2011)

kein grund für schlechte laune! papa kommt!
bis gleich, nimmt eure handys an euch!
uni parken an der mauer wie immer !


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. April 2011)

so jungens, wie siehts heute aus ? wer wo was ? bitte melden!


----------



## linus93 (24. April 2011)

oma opa heute.
morgen ginge gut


----------



## Levelboss (11. Mai 2011)

wichtige Eilmeldung:

Morgen, also Donnerstag, sind zwei Jungs aus Ungarn zu Gast in Köln. 
Abends hätten sie Interesse an einer geführten Stadtrundfahrt.
Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 am A&O Hotel, Mauritiuswall 66. 

Ich bin am Start. Alle anderen Trialer mit Wohnsitz in Köln haben Anwesenheitspflicht! Unentschuldigtes Fehlen wird nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Mai 2011)

ich war gestern in köln radfahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (13. Mai 2011)

Hab die Rippe kaputt. Kack Dirt! Hab auch mal wieder Bock auf Trial, sobald das wieder verheilt...


----------



## TDisbike (18. Mai 2011)

Servus Zsamm!
Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand in Dortmund die Tage am trialen is? Komm selbst aus DO, würd mich gern anschliessen... würde Uni und nähere Umgebung vorschlagen...
Lg,
Timo


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. Mai 2011)

wichtigste eilmeldung 

was geht denn morgen nun ab ?


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

Janine Jungfels, Top Trialerin aus Australien ist auf Europatrip und kommt nach Aachen um Bekannte/Verwandte zu besuchen. Ich kenne dort niemand, hab gesagt im Pott gibt es aber nette Jungs. Hätte jemand vielleicht Lust der Dame zu schreiben, falls sie Richtung Köln zum Trialen kommen würde???
Gentleman vor...


----------



## linus93 (22. Mai 2011)

klar kann ich gerne machen.
wann ist die denn da?


----------



## tommytrialer (24. Mai 2011)

Ich habe im Moment Probleme ins Internet zu kommen, kannst du sie einfach mal selbst anschreiben im Facebook. (Janine Jungfels)

Wäre super, ist ein nettes Mädel, vielleicht klappts ja und sie würde nach Köln kommen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Mai 2011)

Machen wir


----------



## linus93 (28. Mai 2011)

martin und ich werden heute eine abendliche schon lange runde in köln drehen so um 5 gehts los. wer intress hat melden dan machen wir nen treffpunkt aus.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Mai 2011)

wie siehts denn heute aus ?

moppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (29. Mai 2011)

Wenn heute was geht in Köln, bin ich dabei. Kann allerdings nur bis 17 Uhr

Regenwarscheinlichkeit liegt bei 30%


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Mai 2011)

Wir haben gestern und Freitag rumgefragt, da wollte keiner und wir sind alleine gefahren. Heute geht in KÃ¶ln zumindest von Linus/mir aus nichts.


----------



## moOrphY (29. Mai 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern und Freitag rumgefragt, da wollte keiner und wir sind alleine gefahren. Heute geht in KÃ¶ln zumindest von Linus/mir aus nichts.



Zwischen wollen und kÃ¶nnen muss man differenzieren =)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Mai 2011)

Wer will der kann... 

Speziell jemand anders meinte aber gestern der MÃ¶belhausbesuch wÃ¤re wichtiger als Radfahren


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Mai 2011)

Düsseldorf Landtag 15Uhr semmel und ich....


----------



## Luk (30. Mai 2011)

Sorry Moppel ich war nicht im Lande.
Wie schaut es denn Abends so aus, mache in der Regel 17 Uhr Feierabend, könnten mal ne Runde durch Ddorf rollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Mai 2011)

ich mache in der regel um 15uhr feierabend, kann aber auch länger machen und dann direkt in die city(spart sprit  ) klingel einfach an! aber donnerstag ist der tag schön köln gewitmed! also fahren wir beide donnerstag in köln ? kapische ? mr. semmel natürlich auch !?


----------



## linus93 (30. Mai 2011)

genau donnerstag steht köln auf dem plan.
phil wollte auch mit kommen.
macht ihr mal zeit und ort unter euch aus.
binn wohl nicht vor 2 fit.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Mai 2011)

Fabi, Linus, Phil und ich werden dann wohl etwas multimedial festgehaltenes starten am Donnerstag 
Felix wÃ¼rde sich wohl auch Ã¼berreden lassen 

Da es bis dahin wohl regnen wird, staut sich der Elan hoffentlich recht schÃ¶n 

Bis Donnerstag dann!
Martin


----------



## moOrphY (31. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag klingt gut!


----------



## linus93 (1. Juni 2011)

ich richte meine abend plahnug nach der tages plahnug für morgen.
2 treffen?
wo?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Juni 2011)

ich auch junge ! ich mach heute extra nen entspanntag damit morgen so geballert wird !!!
2uhr eberplatz ? dann der tittenplatz, mediapark,uni, uni mensa, schokomuseum und ghettomauern mit wallride , rheinpromenade und blicke der girls kassieren!

mensch ich tier ^^


----------



## moOrphY (1. Juni 2011)

Ich würd sagen am Brunnen um 14 Uhr oder?!

EDIT: Mit Ebertplatz wäre ich auch noch einverstanden.
Vielleicht hat jemand noch ne Speiche über für nen 26" ?! Länge kein Plan.
@ Linus, wenn du eine hast, das ist immer noch die die du mir gefragt hast


----------



## Levelboss (1. Juni 2011)

14:00 am ebertplatz ist gut.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juni 2011)

Phil meinte 14 UHR Uni wÃ¼rde gut passen wegen der Anfahrt und Parken?

Ebertplatz wÃ¤re mal was Neues als Treffpunkt. Wenn jeder weiÃ wo es ist ist das auch OK.
Alle einverstanden mit dem Ebertplatz?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Juni 2011)

hab mit marc telefoniert, 14uhr ebertplatz ! und die vorgeschlagene hammerrunde wird gemacht 

moppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juni 2011)

Wird ja endlich mal wieder eine richtige Runde! 
Gorez wird wohl auch da sein.


----------



## linus93 (2. Juni 2011)

ehm ich treffe mich ungerne bei nutten und junkes 
weiß phil und felix bescheid? 
bin immer noch hart für uni!!! und weil papa das sagt ist das so!!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. Juni 2011)

nein, eberplatz ist beschlossen... 14uhr.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juni 2011)

linus93 schrieb:


> ehm ich treffe mich ungerne bei nutten und junkes
> weiÃ phil und felix bescheid?
> bin immer noch hart fÃ¼r uni!!! und weil papa das sagt ist das so!!



BlÃ¤tter mal eins nach hinten du Wurst 
Sind komischerweise alle dafÃ¼r, Phil weiÃ auch Bescheid.


----------



## linus93 (2. Juni 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> BlÃ¤tter mal eins nach hinten du Wurst
> Sind komischerweise alle dafÃ¼r, Phil weiÃ auch Bescheid.



man beachte die zeit des postes den rest denk dir einfach


----------



## Luk (2. Juni 2011)

Der Rest folgt die Tage:


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Juni 2011)

wie du auf dem pedal stehst martin ^^
wie siehts aus mit morgen fahren ?
in düsseldorf natürlich


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juni 2011)

Heute wÃ¼rd's nicht lohnen, die Knochen tun noch zu hart weh


----------



## Rheingauer (3. Juni 2011)

Servus Koelner, 

Wir starten gegen 15uhr am Rhein. Haben leider eure Session gestern verpasst. So wie ich das sehe macht ihr heute Pause. 

Morgen frueh kommt wohl auch Basti und thomas mit auf eine Runde. 



Sind unterwegs erreichbar. 

Gruss
Basti(koblenz) , dominik(mainz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (4. Juni 2011)

REST FOLGT.....

... wie sieht es Morgen( Samstag ) bei Euch aus ... Felix, ??? Martin Marc... Linus ... Basti....???


----------



## Luk (4. Juni 2011)

Bin mal wieder eingespannt und werde nur ne kleine Runde drehen am WE.


----------



## Rheingauer (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo Phill,

Wir starten heute gegen 13uhr. Erster Spot ist der MediaPark. Sind aber offen fuer andere Startpunkte, kennen hier nicht soviele Spots. 

Gruss 
Basti


----------



## linus93 (4. Juni 2011)

okay ich glaube dann haben wir doch nen grund in köln zu bleiben.
schikt mir mal eure nummer in ner pm.
grüße


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (4. Juni 2011)

13:30 Mediapark


----------



## linus93 (4. Juni 2011)

passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juni 2011)

Jep.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Juni 2011)

ich hasse euch..... ^^


----------



## Rheingauer (4. Juni 2011)

Sind ein paar minuten spaeter da.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Juni 2011)

heute irgendwo fahren ? wetter sieht stabil aus.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Juni 2011)

16.30uhr landschaftspark duisburg am parkplatz!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Juni 2011)

fällt flach, wetterumschwung


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juni 2011)

Kommt hier noch was an Medien?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. Juni 2011)

wat gayt denn nun am wochenende ?


----------



## pippi (8. Juni 2011)

na berlin-session steht an maaaaan  kommt doch auch mal vorbei, wir waren doch auch schön öfters in eurer ecke


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Juni 2011)

Dieses Wochenende ruhig mal eine kleiner Kugel schieben, man braucht seinen KÃ¶rper/Rad in nÃ¤chster Zeit nochmal  


Wie kann es eig. sein, dass 5 Mann vor genau einer Woche 182647 Fotos gemacht haben aber bisher nur ein einziges hier gelandet ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. Juni 2011)

wahrscheinlich beruflich stark eingespannt  kommt ihr mogen mal ins dorf ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Juni 2011)

Bin morgen in DDorf.


----------



## linus93 (10. Juni 2011)

ehm morgen wollten wir hier fahren to baggersee machen( kannste auch mitkommen gibt bier stay in my place)
aber wir ham ja noch zwei freie tage mach uns nen angebot


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Juni 2011)

Habe aus der ohnehin leichten Front nochmal die finalen 160g rausgeholt, heute wird alles zerscheppert!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Juni 2011)

wannn und wo seit ihr denn heute?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Juni 2011)

Dachte ihr hÃ¤ttet schon was organisiert, komme grade vom Flohmarkt


----------



## duro e (11. Juni 2011)

so will morgen fahren , bis düsseldorf kann ich kommen , weiter lässts ticket nicht zu.
düsseldorf wäre mal nice wieder zu fahren , 
essen könnte man auch anpeilen oder auch dortmunder innenstadt die ja auch was bietet.

gruß


----------



## linus93 (12. Juni 2011)

moppel bei mir melden bitte


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2011)

Also DÃ¼sseldorf. Fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (12. Juni 2011)

wie schauts morgen aus , morgen düsseldorf ne runde?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juni 2011)

Gibt es in Duisburg jemand der am fahren ist ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Juni 2011)

Super, gestern wollte niemand und es hat geregnet, heute ist es trocken und ich sitze bis 18UHR bei der Ersten-Hilfe


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Juni 2011)

nicht schlimm! kann heute auch nicht.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juni 2011)

In DDorf haben sie ja ein paar Spots " weggeschlossen ".


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Juli 2011)

Am 16.+17.7. ist NRW-Meisterschaft in Stadtlohn. Vorbeischauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Inwiefern ihr auch ohne Lizenz in anspruchsvollen Klassen fahren dürft fragt ihr am besten Wigbert: 
05247-3131
01719302025
[email protected]
Ich komme an dem Samstag morgens aus der Nachtschicht, werde also Samstag nur filmen. Man sieht sich,
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (4. Juli 2011)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> REST FOLGT.....


wann denn?


----------



## Rheingauer (7. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wie sieht es am Samstag mit einer kleiner Session in Koeln aus? 

Wir wuerden aus Koblenz gegen 11 Uhr am Mediapark starten.


gruß
basti.


----------



## bike-show.de (8. Juli 2011)

Über das Wochenende sind BMX Masters. Ihr kommt aber auch immer ungünstig... 

http://www.bmxmasters.com/


----------



## Rheingauer (8. Juli 2011)

@Basti. Ok schade , aber es gibt noch ein paar Wochenenden. Irgendwann passt es dann.  


Was ist mit den anderen Koelnern ? Alle unterwegs?


----------



## linus93 (8. Juli 2011)

bandscheiben vorfall nen paar wochen pause


----------



## bike-show.de (8. Juli 2011)

linus93 schrieb:


> bandscheiben vorfall nen paar wochen pause



Igitt!! Gute Besserung...


----------



## Rheingauer (9. Juli 2011)

@linus 
Ist dir das beim trialen passiert ?  Aufjedenfall eine gute Besserung. 



...ziehen dann alleine los  

gruß
Basti


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (17. Juli 2011)

@ Martin & Felix 

BITTESCHEIIIIIIN .......



 

 

 




alle andere Bilder von dem schönen Tag hier .... 

gruß Phil

p.s Foto Tag die zweite wann ????

meldet euch einfach ...


----------



## bike-show.de (17. Juli 2011)

lol!!

BMX-Bremsen sind nicht so das gelbe vom Ei, was Martin?


----------



## stonebreaker (20. Juli 2011)

Hey Kölner,

Ich bin das Wochenende in Köln. Hat am Sonntag jemand Lust Auf ne Runde Biketrial (an Basti: kein Dirt!)?

Also ich würde sagen wenn es regnet: Halle. Wenn gutes Wetter ist: geile Citysession.

Wer hat Lust?


Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (20. Juli 2011)

Lust ja, obs machbar ist zeigt sich bis Freitag.
Aber ich denke, es sollte klappen.
MFG
ELias


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. Juli 2011)

lust ja aber keine zeit, samstag wird der umzug durchgezogen....


----------



## stonebreaker (22. Juli 2011)

Hey, da morgen das Wetter besser wird als sonntag schlag ich vor: Samstag 15 uhr Ebertplatz. Gruß Alex


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Juli 2011)

Morgen geht nicht, sorry.
MFG
ELias


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2011)

Mal schauen was sich einrichten lÃ¤sst. Theoretisch habe ich 100238 Dinge zu tun, praktisch muss ich auf's Rad 

-edit-
Am Start


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Juli 2011)

Also fällt Sonntag flach?
MFG
ELias


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juli 2011)

Die Halle geht klar.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Juli 2011)

Also am Freitag war ich mit paar Freunden in Kalk Bmx'n und da waren alle Paletten weg und hinterm Zaun voll geräumt.


----------



## stonebreaker (24. Juli 2011)

Also. Wir dürfen das Zeug(Paletten etc.) in die Warmhalle (da wo die Kletterwand ist reinstellen. Deswegen gibt es keine Probleme. Uhrzeit 15 Uhr wenn die Halle aufmacht.Oder geht das schon eher? Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (24. Juli 2011)

Dann komm ich doch glatt mal vorbei
MFG
ELias

Edit:
Fahre um 15 Uhr los, sollten also gegen halb 4 da sein 
Bis denne Jungs


----------



## Kevko (12. August 2011)

Hi, 
Also ich heiße Kevin bin 24 Jahre JUNG und baue mir gerade mein Bike auf.

Ich wollte hier einfach mal nachfragen ob es auch paar Biker in Bergheim und Umgebung gibt weil ich bin der Meinung letztens einen gesehen zu haben.

Wenn ja wäre es echt cool weil dann würde ich mich gerne mal mit ihm oder ihnen austauschen von wegen parts usw...

Mfg

Kev


----------



## Insomnia- (12. August 2011)

Yeeeees da biste ja 
Hab irgendwann in nem thread gelesen das du in bergheim wohnst und danach nach dir gesucht.
Ich wohn in Oberaußem, und fahre knapp 1 Jahr.
Bin öfters in Quaderath oder auch in Bergheim am Medio
Meld dich doch mal per PN.
MFG
ELias


----------



## duro e (13. August 2011)

so mädels , hab morgen ticket , urlaub sowieso noch paar wochen und bock zu fahren.
wie siehts morgen mit der halle in kalk aus? hätten da n paar leute bock zu fahren?
eventuell wäre ich auch für ne session an der uni in köln oder so.
muss auch nicht köln sein , düsseldorf oder so wäre auch mal schön wieder zu fahren.
vllt ergibt sich ja doch noch was.

alex


----------



## Insomnia- (13. August 2011)

Köln wär ich wohl dabei 
Kommst du mit dem 20"?
MFG
ELias


----------



## duro e (13. August 2011)

wer würd denn noch kommen?

@elias , joar würd mit dem 20er kommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (13. August 2011)

Dann komm ich auch mit dem 20"er 
Was mit den anderen Kölnern?
Alle im Urlaub?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. August 2011)

Sprecht vorher mal mit Phil, damit der Bescheid weiÃ. Ich bekomme ihn gerade nicht erreicht.
Regenrisiko in KÃ¶ln/DÃ¼sseldorf 95% 

Fabi und ich wÃ¤ren auch dabei. 20"


----------



## Insomnia- (13. August 2011)

Ja die Wettervorhersage veranlasst dann wohl doch ne Hallensession.
Ansonsten klingelt hier einer Morgen vormittag mal beim Phil durch und berichtet hier?
MFG
ELias


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. August 2011)

Hab ich doch erreicht.

Halle ist dicht. Privatveranstaltung im ganzen GebÃ¤ude...

Ergo: Halle geht nicht..


----------



## Insomnia- (13. August 2011)

95% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit lassen die Stadt auch mager erscheinen.


----------



## duro e (13. August 2011)

also andermal


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. August 2011)

Komm alex. Runde City Duisburg. 
Zwar nicht viel aber man kann da im regen fahren !


----------



## Insomnia- (14. August 2011)

Also ich werd auch mal ne kleine Runde drehen, aber bei Regen ist mir das Ticket nach Köln zu teuer 
MFG
ELias


----------



## duro e (16. August 2011)

was is mit morgen nun?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. August 2011)

Ich geh jetzt fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. August 2011)

Morgen Nachmittag/FrÃ¼habend DÃ¼sseldorf mit Fabi und mir. Sommer bestellt.


----------



## Insomnia- (18. August 2011)

Mist, grade verabredet :/


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. August 2011)

morgen ab ca. 16uhr in düsseldorf.


----------



## duro e (19. August 2011)

so , wie siehts dieses wochenende aus , räder sind beide startklar , hab mega lust zu fahren. ddorf würd mir ja mal zusagen ^^.
fabi , martin wie schauts aus?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. August 2011)

ein tag zu spät....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. August 2011)

Sagt mal lest ihr hier auch mit? Alle wollen immer was machen, dann steht da ein Termin, zu dem nur die kommen die es geplant haben und dann schreiben welche wann denn nun was ist..

Da wir heute in DÃ¼sseldorf waren, steht morgen KÃ¶ln auf dem Plan mit Daniel Gorez, Dominic Oswald, Moppel und mir.


----------



## duro e (20. August 2011)

ich würd kommen nach köln heute , 
gut ich fahr 2 std mitm zug. wann wollt ihr ca fahren ? , kann zu jeder std um 20 nach in köln  hbf am dom sein (sprich z.b 13:20/14:20 etc )  am liebsten wäre mir sowas gegen 14 uhr , wär halt gut wenn mich wer abholen würd dann am hbf weil ich mich nicht in köln auskenne .


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. August 2011)

Bin heute auch in Köln. Aber nur zum Arbeiten. 

Wo bekomm ich in Köln einen 20" SL Schlauch her ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. August 2011)

@Duro:
Schreib mal Gorez, der mÃ¼sste glaube ich eh Ã¼bern HBF fahren mit dem Auto. Oder je nach dem wo wir anfangen sind wir ja in der NÃ¤he.

@Domme:
Kannst du das Rad nicht mitnehmen, dann kannst du dich nach Feierabend dazugesellen. Haben uns schon eine Weile nichtmehr gesehen 
Und SL-SchlÃ¤uche habe ich noch nie besessen 



14:30 KÃ¶lner Hauptbahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (20. August 2011)

ja müsste halt nur mal jemanden erreichen .
wie gesagt kenn mich echt 0 in kölle aus ^^


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. August 2011)

Mal sehen was meine bessere Hälfte heute vor hat. Ansonsten könnt ich wohl mit Bike mal vorbei kommen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. August 2011)

meine andere hälfte will schwimmen..... mhh...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. August 2011)

Und du hast mein Krempel im Auto


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. August 2011)

14.30 kommt der moppelkopter an brunnen !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. August 2011)

Derbe 20" Schlacht heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (26. August 2011)

Wär gern dabei gewesen, aber als wenn der nicht vorhandene Sommer nicht genug währe heißt's jetzt auch noch 6 Wochen kein Rad fahren.


----------



## Norco4HUN (1. September 2011)

Guten Tag die Herren,wie schaut es am kommenden Sonntag (Nachmittag) mit Trial in der Kölner City aus?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. September 2011)

Dortmund - 12 Uhr Hbf - wer will soll da sein

Handy Nummer 0151/14982481


----------



## Kevko (4. September 2011)

Wer von euch hat Lust in Köln im niehler Hafen zu fahren? Bin bis 14 Uhr da als sicherheitsdienst und würde euch reinlassen. Hier gibts genügend paletten und andere Hindernisse. Wer bock hat einfach melden [email protected] 
Mfg
Kev


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. September 2011)

morgen radfahren, wann und wo ?


----------



## Insomnia- (9. September 2011)

Geht nicht, verletzt


----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. September 2011)

2uhr brunnen köln glaube ich, oder eher halb 3. vergisst die sonnencreme nicht und lasst dafür sie shirts zu hause !


----------



## MoYz1986 (10. September 2011)

Heute auch jemand Raum Dortmund, Bochum oder was auch immer unterwegs !?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. September 2011)

KÃ¶ln geht heute steil!


----------



## bikersemmel (10. September 2011)

wie schauts mit Sonntag aus?
Ich bin seit heute aus dem Urlaub zurück und mein neuer Echorahmen steht noch ungfahren aber mittlerweile aufgebaut im Keller.

Ich wäre bei schlechtem Wetter sogar für die Halle zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. September 2011)

öhm, muss morgen arbeiten, vielleicht ne kleine localrunde in im dorf. ruf mich einfach mal morgen an (kein geld aufm handy ^^ )


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. September 2011)

also morgen(montag) soll es nicht regnen, ich wollte morgen sonst ne runde im dorf fahren. wer interesse hat, soll sich auf meinem handy melden.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. September 2011)

wat isn nun am wochenende los ? bissel frischer als sonst, aber samstag soll es nicht regnen. also fahren wir oder ?


----------



## bikersemmel (17. September 2011)

ich bin dabei. wann und wo?


----------



## MoYz1986 (24. September 2011)

wird keinen interessieren aber heute lünen


----------



## maltest1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, komme aus Essen, fahr nen allmountain, was mir aber zu langweilig geworden ist, da man alles kennt, nen freerider kommt im ruhrgebiet für mich nicht in frage und trial fand ich schon immer cool.
Kann man mal dazu kommen wenn ihr fahrt? ist jemand in Essen unterwegs?


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin am Samstag vorraussichtlich in Köln Kalk in der Halle,vorrausgesetzt sie ist befahrbar, muss mich da noch erkundigen.
Hätte jemand Lust dazu zu stoßen`?


----------



## bikersemmel (13. Oktober 2011)

Gib mal bescheid wenn du weißt ob man da fahren kann.


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Oktober 2011)

jo schreib ich Morgen rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haihaihai (14. Oktober 2011)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag vorraussichtlich in Köln Kalk in der Halle,vorrausgesetzt sie ist befahrbar, muss mich da noch erkundigen.
> Hätte jemand Lust dazu zu stoßen`?



Lust schon, muss aber arbeiten ...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad mal angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass der Trialbereich momentan abhängig vom Martin oder Linus währen wie sie gerade Zeit haben da dort umgebaut wird um den Platz für uns zu vergrößern und mit neuen Elementen auszurüsten.
Also kurz gesagt, es kann nicht gefahren werden.
Das wäre das was ich jetzt verstanden hab.
Für Köln ist ja leider für Samstag komplett Regen angesagt


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. Oktober 2011)

woher beziehst du diese info ? ich habe vor 20sekunden etwas völlig anderes gelesen.


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab in der Halle angerufen und mir wurde das gesagt, begründet mit Containern die da wohl nun stünden und dort halt gerade umgebaut wird. Daher wäre wohl kein Platz.
Ich möchte da jetzt nichts falsches Behaupten, aber so habe ich das verstanden


----------



## moOrphY (14. Oktober 2011)

Samstag und Sonntag in Köln definitiv kein Regen!


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Oktober 2011)

Du fährst? Wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (15. Oktober 2011)

Das frag ich mich auch? klingelt mal durch. gerne auch in Düsseldorf.


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich treffe mich Samstag um 13Uhr mit paar anderen Trialern an der Domplatte in Köln.
Wird wohl kalt aber soll trocken bleiben.
Wer Lust hat kann gerne dazu stoßen.


----------



## haihaihai (27. Oktober 2011)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich treffe mich Samstag um 13Uhr mit paar anderen Trialern an der Domplatte in Köln.
> Wird wohl kalt aber soll trocken bleiben.
> Wer Lust hat kann gerne dazu stoßen.



Bäh, bin arbeiten. Lese aber trotzdem weiter mit.


----------



## markus1980 (28. Oktober 2011)

hi, suche trialer zwischen Münster und Dortmund...meldet euch!!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (11. November 2011)

Ist ja nicht wirklich viel los hier im Thread!!! Mädels, was da los? Keiner mehr am Fahren, oder was?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. November 2011)




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. November 2011)

Ich lebe auch noch.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. November 2011)

Falsch.
Du und Rubel lebt WIEDER nicht NOCH


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. November 2011)

100P an meinen Kollegen hier


----------



## Insomnia- (12. November 2011)

Weiß hier jemand etwas über den Stand der Dinge bzgl. der Befahrbarkeit der Abenteuerhalle?
HAbe da Heute keinen erreichen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (13. November 2011)

Bin ich gerade um Sonntag morgen um 5:30 vom Radfahren nach Hause gekommen? Sind wir die ganze Nacht durchgefahren?

So viel Spass in einer Nacht...


----------



## haihaihai (13. November 2011)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Bin ich gerade um Sonntag morgen um 5:30 vom Radfahren nach Hause gekommen? Sind wir die ganze Nacht durchgefahren?
> 
> So viel Spass in einer Nacht...



Ja, was ich da im Beginn verlassen habe, sah vielversprechend aus


----------



## Insomnia- (13. November 2011)

hättet ihr ruhig mal ankündigen können


----------



## manobike.Julian (13. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe neulich von Fabian aus Düsseldorf sein Trial Rad übernommen und bin gerade dabei, erste Versuche in dem Sport zu machen. Bisher bin ich nur MTB gefahren. Ich komme aus Essen und würde mich freuen, wenn mal jemand Bescheid sagt, wenn irgendwo mit ein paar Leuten gefahren wird. 

Gruß,

Julian


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. November 2011)

Hey Julian,

Gerne können wir mal am Wochenende fahren gehen. Komme aus Duisburg. Wenn du mal Bock hast dann schreib mir ne PM.  
Kannst dir auch bei bedarf meine Nummer direkt mal sichern 0151/14982481. 

Gruß,
Dominic


----------



## BraVe´ (13. November 2011)

Hey!

Freut mich das du beim Fabian zugeschlagen hast! ist nen super bike 

Also ich komme auch aus Essen und von mir aus kann man mal die Woche ne Runde drehen 
meld dich einfach mal per Private nachricht


----------



## manobike.Julian (13. November 2011)

Habe mich heute mit Semmel getroffen und meine ersten Trial-Versuche gemacht. So 5 bis 6 flache Hupfer nach vorne klappen schonmal, wenn ich denn das Rad direkt am Anfang gerade angehoben habe und nicht direkt in Schieflage gestartet bin. Ne Couchtisch hohe Kante komme ich auch hoch, macht echt Spaß. Ich bin ziemlich zufrieden mit den ersten kleinen Erfolgen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. November 2011)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Bin ich gerade um Sonntag morgen um 5:30 vom Radfahren nach Hause gekommen? Sind wir die ganze Nacht durchgefahren?
> 
> So viel Spass in einer Nacht...



Oh ja 
Hatte mich schon hÃ¤uslich eingerichtet.




Martin


----------



## BraVe´ (13. November 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraVe´ (14. November 2011)

fährt heute jemand in Essen?


----------



## manobike.Julian (14. November 2011)

Von mir aus können wir noch schnell ne Runde drehen. Hast Du Lust, nach Borbeck zu kommen? Dann müsste ich nicht mein Auto umbauen und ich zeige Dir nen schönen Spot.

Meld Dich am besten bis 16 Uhr: 0163-2696237.

Gruß,


Julian



Edit: Bin jetzt unterwegs am alten Marktplatz in Borbeck. Falls Du es noch schaffst, meld Dich einfach telefonisch.


----------



## stonebreaker (15. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es inzwischen einen Termin für den Nikolaustrial in Köln?
Bzw. findet dieses Jahr überhaupt einer statt?
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Kinimod (16. November 2011)

Hi Alex,

habe grade eine Info dazu gefunden.

Ist dann wohl der 03.12.11.

Infos hier:

http://abenteuerhallen.jugz.de/info/.ws_gen/90/index.htm

Hinfahren?

Gruß Dominik


----------



## stonebreaker (16. November 2011)

Oha. Super ihr wisst schon das vor eienem festlichen Datum feiern Unglück bringt.

@Kinimod: lass gleich drüber reden


----------



## Insomnia- (16. November 2011)

Stark Am Start !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. November 2011)

Sind in Essen unterwegs.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. November 2011)

Morgen bin ich in Oberhausen unterwegs (hab frei). Samstag wollte ich auch was machen. Vorschläge ?


----------



## Insomnia- (24. November 2011)

Samstag Köln!
Ich hätte Bock. Ob draussen oder drinnen ist mir relativ egal solangs nicht nass ist
wär noch wer dabei?


----------



## duro e (25. November 2011)

würd gern , aber gibt erst nächste woche kohle vom arbeitgeber , so sitzts grad nicht drin . zumal meine hope hinten neue scheibe und beläge benötigt .


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. November 2011)

So, wer hat lust auf was fahren ? Begebe mich gleich Richtung Essen City 0151/14982481


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. November 2011)

Sind alle am frieren ? Morgen hab ich nochmal was Zeit von 10-13 Uhr. 
DDorf ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich Treib mich mal was im Pott herum.


----------



## MoYz1986 (18. Dezember 2011)

heißt ?

edit: also wo, wann !?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Dezember 2011)

Bin gerade in DDorf. Wo willste fahren?
Lass anklingeln wenn du noch willst 0151/14982481


----------



## Jackass1987 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hllo zusammen,

ich bin auch gerade in Düsseldorf zu Besuch. Ich suche noch Gelegenheiten hier etwas Street Trial zu fahren. Ich bin kein Pro und fahre erst 1 Jahr. Dennoch würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar Spots zeigen könntet. Ich würde natürlich auch sehr gerne Indoor fahren. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir einfach mal etwas empfehlen oder was mich noch mehr freuen würde, einfach mal mitnehmen. Ich hab gerade Urlaub und kann daher auch morgens oder nachmittags fahren 

Weiß jemand wie das mit der Halle in Köln-Kalk ist ? Kann man da immer fahren oder nur zu den im Programm beschriebenen Trial zeiten ? Kann man einfach zu der Trial Gruppe am Montag dazu stoßen ?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe 

Gruß Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Dezember 2011)

Hola Erik,

unter der Woche läuft nichts bei mir mit fahren. Langer Arbeitstag. 
Wie lange bist du zu Besuch?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Dezember 2011)

Schnee !


----------



## BraVe´ (20. Dezember 2011)

wir brauchen ne Halle!!


----------



## bikersemmel (20. Dezember 2011)

wer wäre denn morgen in der halle in Köln mit dabei?
Vorausgesetzt die hat auf. 
Ich habe frei
(Bitte um Info von Phil oder Martin)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2011)

Recht gute Nachrichten: 
Die Halle ist befahrbar, wir mÃ¼ssen unsere Sachen allerdings selbst aufbauen und - bitte genau lesen - auch wieder ABBAUEN.
Der Platz ist auch extrem begrenzt, aber hey, es ist indoor


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Dezember 2011)

YEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!
Ab DOnnerstag sind Ferien
Bitte unbedingt hier posten wenns Action gibt.
Morgen geht leider nicht :/


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Dezember 2011)

Bin ab 5 in der Halle! Genauso wie Fabi, Nico, Semmel und vlt. noch andere


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (21. Dezember 2011)

*Für die Hallensachen bitte Termine über Tel. oder PN zwecks Rücksprache.*

Phil


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Dezember 2011)

Geht Donnerstag was?
Hätte Bock und Zeit...
Wo wann wer?
MFG
ELias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norco4HUN (22. Dezember 2011)

?


----------



## Norco4HUN (22. Dezember 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Bin ab 5 in der Halle! Genauso wie Fabi, Nico, Semmel und vlt. noch andere



...and me too


----------



## bikersemmel (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich wäre auch schon Mi dabei, vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist bescheiden.
Sollte das Wetter gut werden, so werde ich essen unsicher machen.


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Dezember 2011)

Geht Heute was in Köln?
MFG
ELias

Edit!
Bin ab 4 Uhr ca in Kalk in der Halle. Würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand kommt, könnt ja ma anrufen, 015786240324


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Dezember 2011)

Ist Radtechnisch was geplant in/um Köln die nächsten Tage?
Hab Ferien und wär grundsätzlich wohl dabei.


----------



## BraVe´ (25. Dezember 2011)

Fabi,Martin und ich sind morgen evtl in Düsseldorf unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja cool, wenn ihr fahrt, schreibt doch heir am besten einen Treffpunkt /Uhrzeit rein. Kann mir wer seine Nummer zukommen lassen per PN?
Dann würd ich mal gucken das ich dazukommen kann.
MFG
ELias


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich wäre Mi und oder Donnerstag in Köln in der Halle dabei.
Wer noch?


----------



## BraVe´ (26. Dezember 2011)

Mittwoch wird aufjedenfall gefahren.. aber weiss nicht ob in der Halle oder outdoor. 

Wie siehts eigl mit morgen aus? Will aufjedenfall Radeln gehen, So Essen und umgebung.


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Dezember 2011)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Ich wäre Mi und oder Donnerstag in Köln in der Halle dabei.
> Wer noch?



Hey Semmel Donnerstag wäre ich zu 100% in der Halle dabei soll ich da schonmal anrufen ? Bist Du auf jeden Fall dabei ? Mittwoch bin ich erstmal in Holland weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe nach zu kommen. 
MfG Elias


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Dezember 2011)

Morgen (Mittwoch) werden Fabi, Nico und ich gegen 13/14 Uhr in der Halle sein. In der Ferienzeit hat diese schon um 13 geÃ¶ffnet.


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Dezember 2011)

Wie lange ists geplant?
Ich vermute, dass ich so gegen 4 Uhr doer so dazu stoßen werde, ist aber nicht sicher...
Ansonsten bin ich DOnnerstag dort wenn das klappt aber werde dies dann nochma anmelden,.


----------



## manobike.Julian (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

wenn das Wetter so gut bleibt, werde ich wohl heute mit Semmel in Essen rumgurken. Falls jemand Bock hat, meldet Euch. Bei Wetterumschwung wird es uns wohl in die Halle nach Köln treiben.

Gruß,


Julian


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## manobike.Julian (28. Dezember 2011)

Falls jemand aus Essen und Umgebung Lust haben sollte, Semmel und ich sind ab ca. 14:30 Uhr in Essen am Kardinal-Hengsbach-Platz (beim Kennedyplatz) unterwegs.

Gruß,


Julian


----------



## Celly94 (28. Dezember 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit Morgen in der kalker Halle?
Semel?Wie steht?
Ich wär dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja morgen (Do) sind wir in der Halle in Kalk.
bei mir geht es ab 15Uhr.

wer kommt wann dazu?
bis morgen.


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Dezember 2011)

ich werde auch um 15 uhr dort sein. Bis dann elias


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Dezember 2011)

Geht Freitag was in der Halle? Vlt. lass ich mich ja mal blicken ( Urlaub). 
Ansonsten bei passablen Wetter auch draußen.


----------



## bikersemmel (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir wird es vielleicht heute eher halb vier. bis gleich.
Martin kommt auch.


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Dezember 2011)

bei mir wird es auch später aber ich komme auf jeden Fall Fähre in 15Minuten los


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Dezember 2011)

Aus dem Bett heraus sieht das Wetter nicht schlecht aus. Einer Bock auf fahren (im Pott) ?


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Januar 2012)

Werde wohl Morgen ( Montag) ab 13Uhr in der Halle in Kalk sein, wenn mir das am Telefon bestätigt wird.
MFG
Elias


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Januar 2012)

Eventuell sind Fabi, Nico und ich auch dabei.


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Januar 2012)

bin bis 16uhr in der halle wär cool wenn noch wer kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Januar 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Eventuell sind Fabi, Nico und ich auch dabei.



Sind gegen 17 Uhr da.


----------



## stonebreaker (3. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute!

Ich bin Samstag und Sonntag in Köln. Habt ihr schon was geplant?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Januar 2012)

Am wochenende hätte ich zei und lust sowieso. Wer wäre denn noch dabei?halle bei schlechtem wetter und city wenn wetter passt ?


----------



## Celly94 (3. Januar 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Am wochenende hätte ich zei und lust sowieso. Wer wäre denn noch dabei?halle bei schlechtem wetter und city wenn wetter passt ?



Wenn mein Radel bis dahin Fertig ist komm ich aufjedenfall mit


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Januar 2012)

Ist hier wer für Mittwoch zu begeistern?
Also Morgen?


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2012)

bin ca ab 14 uhr mit nen kollegen auf 20" in der halle in kalk also falls wer bock hat schreiben.mfg elias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus-D (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, wir sind drei Anfänger aus Düsseldorf unterwegs auf 24" Inspired Rädern. Wir würden sehr gerne einmal (oder auch öfters) in der Kölner Halle in Kalk fahren. An wen können wir uns wenden bzw. wann fahrt ihr das nächste mal dort?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## BraVe´ (5. Januar 2012)

Fällt ins Wasser!  Dann bleibt nur die Möglicchkeit in die Halle zu fahren.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Januar 2012)

Marcus-D schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wir sind drei AnfÃ¤nger aus DÃ¼sseldorf unterwegs auf 24" Inspired RÃ¤dern. Wir wÃ¼rden sehr gerne einmal (oder auch Ã¶fters) in der KÃ¶lner Halle in Kalk fahren. An wen kÃ¶nnen wir uns wenden bzw. wann fahrt ihr das nÃ¤chste mal dort?
> 
> GruÃ Marcus



Hey Jungs!
Also am besten sagt ihr Thr1ll2k1ll und/oder mir Bescheid, dann seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite 
Besondeers wichtig fÃ¼r jeden Besucher ist es, wieder abzubauen. Ihr kÃ¶nnt mit Paletten arbeiten, aber diese dann bitte auch wenn ihr geht wieder in schÃ¶nen Stapeln an den Rand stellen 

Wenn ihr Lust habt, kommt ihr direkt heute mal vorbei. Werde wohl dem Wetter entsprechend dort sein.
Anfahrt muss nicht gar so frÃ¼h sein, immerhin hat die Halle bis 22 Uhr auf


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2012)

Heute geht leider doch nicht....
Mein Ikea Bett hat mir beim Aufbau gerade den Krieg erklärt.
Ich verschiebe das ganze einfach auf Morgen. Morgen ab 14Uhr in der Halle und dann auch bis die Lichter ausgehen!
Morgen bin ich dann aber wirklich dabei und Samstag/sonntag auch nochmal?
Wie schauts aus noch wer lust?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Januar 2012)

Ne kom du mal heute 

Fabi, Nico und ich sind in einer Stunde da !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Januar 2012)

Samstag? Sag unbedingt hier oder bei Facebook Bescheid. Dann komm ich auch runter !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Januar 2012)

Samstag und/oder Sonntag wird sowieso radgefahren. Stonebreaker, sowie Chris vom Inspired-Shop wollten ja vorbeischauen
Gegen 14 Uhr. Ich telefoniere nochmal mit Philip.


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2012)

Heute ging echt nicht, musste gerade NOCHMAL zum Ikea fahren weil  die schweden was vergessen hatten.
Morgen fahr ich in der Halle  trainieren und Samstag gehts steil 
Samstag bring ich den Celly94 noch mit.
MFG
ELias

PS:
KEiner Bock morgen zu kommen?=


----------



## stonebreaker (6. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin.

Können wir uns nicht schon früher treffen? Ich muss schon um 4 weg.So gegen um 12 fänd ich besser. Gruß Alex


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2012)

Gestern sporadisch das Bike zusammen gebaut. Freu mich auf Halle morgen. 
Kann man jemanden an der U-Bahn Halte treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2012)

Nico, Fabi, Chris und ich schlagen morgen gegen 15 Uhr an der Halle auf!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2012)

stonebreaker schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> 
> KÃ¶nnen wir uns nicht schon frÃ¼her treffen? Ich muss schon um 4 weg.So gegen um 12 fÃ¤nd ich besser. GruÃ Alex



Hey!
Das Problem ist, es soll wohl zu 100% regnen, von dem her bleibt nicht viel anderes Ã¼brig als Halle. Und die macht erst gegen 13 Uhr auf.

Wieso schon so frÃ¼h wieder weg? Ist doch Samstag


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Januar 2012)

Alles klar werde auch gleich losfahren richtung Kalk, bis denne.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2012)

Ich meinte morgen


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Januar 2012)

Habe ich auch schon erfahren^^ werde Morgen aber auch schon gegen 13Uhr da sein.
Alex bist du dann auch schonmal da?


----------



## stonebreaker (6. Januar 2012)

13 Uhr ist O.K. ich gehe danach noch zur Stunksitzung.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2012)

Bin um 13 Uhr da !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2012)

Scheiss Handy. 
Bin auch um 13 Uhr da


----------



## Celly94 (6. Januar 2012)

Bin auch anwesend  mit insomnia-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haihaihai (7. Januar 2012)

Verflucht, und ich bin mal wieder arbeiten ...


----------



## bikersemmel (7. Januar 2012)

Kommt Sonntag jemand in die halle?


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Januar 2012)

Alex( Stonebreaker) wollte Morgen auf jeden Fall in die HAlle, ich eventuell auch.


----------



## stonebreaker (7. Januar 2012)

Ey Semmel coole Sache. Ich denke die Halle macht 13 Uhr auf? Lass mal 13 Uhr an der Halle treffen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## bikersemmel (8. Januar 2012)

Werde kommen, allerdings erst um 15 uhr vvorher schaffe ich es nicht.
bis gleich.
Wie siehts aus mit Fabian, Martin?


----------



## BraVe´ (9. Januar 2012)

Ist morgen jemand in Essen unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (13. Januar 2012)

Morgen (Samstag) ist wieder mal Wochenende und ich ahb Zeit
Was steht an?
Köln? Halle?
Irgendwo im Umkreis?
Laut wetter.com 20% Regen...
GEht was?
MFG
Elias


----------



## Celly94 (13. Januar 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Morgen (Samstag) ist wieder mal Wochenende und ich ahb Zeit
> Was steht an?
> Köln? Halle?
> Irgendwo im Umkreis?
> ...


 

Hätte gesagt paar Leute zusammen trommeln und dann bisschen in der Stadt fahren 

Wetter ist ja Heute auch recht Gut wen das dann Morgen auch so ist geht das doch voll klar ...


----------



## bikersemmel (13. Januar 2012)

bin morgen leider raus. bin in München


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Januar 2012)

Nico, Fabi, Chris und ich sind morgen ab 15 Uhr in der Halle!
Soll wohl trocken bleiben, aber frÃ¼her schaffen wir leider nicht. Und fÃ¼r eine Stunde Tageslicht...


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Januar 2012)

Köln fällt leider Heute aus-,-
Drehe ne Lokalrunde und das wars...
Sorry das nächste mal.


----------



## bike-show.de (16. Januar 2012)

Kann jemand aus dem Raum Köln eine Hope-Scheibenbremse entlüften? Habe hier ein Exemplar, bei der sich bei einem Sturz die Bremsschlauchmutter verzogen hat. Habe eine neue Mutter und auch Dot-Flüssigkeit (und hoffe, dass nicht das Gewinde am Bremshebel kaputt ist, sondern mit der neuen Mutter wieder alles dicht wird).


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Januar 2012)

DAs ist total easy.
Beläge vor dem kompletten ausfahren hindern (holz)
Scheibe demontieren
Schlauch auf den entlöüftungsnippel
-Deckel auf, Flüssigkeit rein.
-Entlüftungsnippel auf
-hebel ziehen und halten
-nippel zu
-hebel loslassen
-nippel auf
-hebel ziehen
-nippel zu
-hebel loslassen


bis keine luft mehr kommt. dann alles zu und die Dichtung einROLLEN!!! und verschließen.

vor ner Woche erst gemacht zum ersten  mal und hat auf anhieb wunderbar geklappt.
MFG
ELias


----------



## bike-show.de (17. Januar 2012)

Thx! Wo bekomme ich einen passenden Schlauch her?


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hab einfach genommen was da war. ( in meinem Fall war es der Plastikschlauch eines dieser "Reifenpilot" Autoflickzeug flaschen)
Fahr mal in nen Baumarkt oder ähnliches da gibts so schläuche mit Sicherheit.*




ANbei mal noch ein Video.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lye3FCz_x-c"]Hope Technology - Brake Bleed (Mini Lever)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Im Video benutzen die son Adapter ding das man kaufen kann, kannst aber einfach nen passenden Schlauch auf den vorhandenen Nippel drücken.


----------



## BraVe´ (18. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute, ist heute wer in essen am fahren ?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (21. Januar 2012)

Ist heute jemand in der Kalker Halle?

Edit: ich bin heute in der Halle, ab etwa 15-16 Uhr.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Januar 2012)

gerade erst gelesen >,<....
Mist.
Sorry zu spontan


----------



## bike-show.de (22. Januar 2012)

Heute ~1530 Uhr Halle Kalk.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (27. Januar 2012)

Ist dieses WE jemand in der Halle in Kalk???


----------



## BraVe´ (27. Januar 2012)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Ist dieses WE jemand in der Halle in Kalk???



Das Wetter wird Sonnig! Evtl bin ich in Köln unterwegs!


----------



## MoYz1986 (27. Januar 2012)

jemand um dortmund unterwegs ? (oder essen oder bochum oder so )

edit: also morgen ... nicht jetzt


----------



## markus1980 (27. Januar 2012)

@ moys: Würde Sonntag gerne fahren. Wie lange fährst du denn schon?


----------



## MoYz1986 (27. Januar 2012)

sonntag sollte sich sicher was machen lassen  ... öhm ... kein plan 2-3 jahre aber nicht intensiv und auch erst seit ca. 2 mit nem trial bike bzw. 3 verschiedenen !


----------



## BraVe´ (28. Januar 2012)

MoYz1986 schrieb:


> sonntag sollte sich sicher was machen lassen  ... öhm ... kein plan 2-3 jahre aber nicht intensiv und auch erst seit ca. 2 mit nem trial bike bzw. 3 verschiedenen !




bei einer Runde in essen wär ich Sonntag dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (28. Januar 2012)

In Essen wäre ich auch dabei. ich kann allerdings erst ab mitags. Gebt bescheid wohin es geht. Bis morgen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Januar 2012)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich fahren soll. Gibt es noch wen ?


----------



## Norco4HUN (28. Januar 2012)

Sonntag 15 Uhr an der Philharmonie Essen (an den Steinen) wird sich zum Trialn getroffen!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Januar 2012)

Bin morgen bereits ab 11 Uhr auf dem Rad.. "leider" nur in KÃ¶ln, da es ein paar Probeaufnahmen mit einem MTB-Filmer geben soll 

WÃ¼rde dann gegen 11 am HBF sein.


----------



## MoYz1986 (28. Januar 2012)

mist, jetzt hab ich mich schon in do verabredet


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Januar 2012)

Schick mir doch mal deine Handy Nr. Martin dann komme ich evtl. nach Morgen.
MFG
Elias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (29. Januar 2012)

blubb


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Februar 2012)

Bin gleich in der Halle. Linus wird auch vor Ort sein


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Februar 2012)

Wie siehts morgen, am Sonntag aus? Jemand in der Halle?


----------



## bike-show.de (11. Februar 2012)

Heute um 15 Uhr an der Kölner Uni.


----------



## haihaihai (11. Februar 2012)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Heute um 15 Uhr an der Kölner Uni.



Verdammt, zu knapp


----------



## Frimmi (14. Februar 2012)

Hey!
Habe nach langem, stillen mitlesen mir ein streetbike geholt.
Will zumindest die Grundtechniken des trials erlernen.
Leider kann ich aber noch gar nix, übe mich gerade am Trackstand. 

Macht es da Sinn mal zu Euren Treffen zu kommen?


----------



## bike-show.de (15. Februar 2012)

Frimmi schrieb:


> Hey!
> Habe nach langem, stillen mitlesen mir ein streetbike geholt.
> Will zumindest die Grundtechniken des trials erlernen.
> Leider kann ich aber noch gar nix, übe mich gerade am Trackstand.
> ...



Logisch! Einfach hinkommen, Leute anquatschen und Rad fahren. Du lernst viel schneller, wenn Du mit anderen fährst. Und komm ja nicht auf die Idee nur rumzustehen und den Leuten nur beim Fahren zuzugucken!


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Februar 2012)

Hab ich auch gemacht, als ich noch nicht auf dem HR hüpfen konnte
War trotzdem cool.
AM Wochenende ist Trialjam in Colonia ;D


----------



## Frimmi (15. Februar 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gemacht, als ich noch nicht auf dem HR hüpfen konnte
> War trotzdem cool.
> AM Wochenende ist Trialjam in Colonia ;D


Ohje, als Anfänger fühlt man sich eh total unsicher, und dann so ein event... ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Februar 2012)

Mir hat es wirklich sehr sehr geholfen, es sind alle freundlich und hilfsbereit. Denk bloß nicht da würde wer lachen!! Das gibts da nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manobike.Julian (16. Februar 2012)

Ist Trialjam in der Halle in Kalk?


----------



## BraVe´ (16. Februar 2012)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Ist Trialjam in der Halle in Kalk?



ja.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=537263


----------



## Norco4HUN (25. Februar 2012)

Jetzt Sonntag,13Uhrhilharmonie Essen bei den Steinen wird trial gefahrn!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (9. März 2012)

Geht morgen oder am Sonntag was???


----------



## Insomnia- (9. März 2012)

wär evtl. dabei


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. März 2012)

Bin um 12:20 in Köln (Hbf). Kollege auf Poweriser wird dabei sein. 
Rolle ein wenig am Rhein entlang.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. März 2012)

Geht Kalk Halle was ?
Kurz anklingeln 0151/14982481


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. März 2012)

Gut zerlegt und was geschafft. Morgen früh vlt Köln ?


----------



## linus93 (10. März 2012)

kölner sind show fahren wir können nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manobike.Julian (11. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich hatte Ende letzten Jahres das Zoo! Lynx 20" von Fabian aus Düsseldorf gekauft, um mal ein Bisschen in den Trial-Sport reinzuschnuppern. Irgendwie ist das letztendlich aber doch nichts für mich, daher verkaufe ich es wieder. Ihr findet das Bike im Bikemarkt. 

Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach mal melden!

Gruß,


Julian


----------



## Insomnia- (25. März 2012)

Bin Heut in Köln in der city unterwegs.
015786240324 kurz durchklingeln wenn ihr bock habt!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. März 2012)

Nicht dein ernst Elias. Gammel alleine in Ddorf herrum. 
Da wäre ich doch nach Köln.


----------



## Insomnia- (25. März 2012)

Alter es war so gut.... bei DEM Wetter war es traumhaft wirklich.


----------



## Insomnia- (27. März 2012)

Hätte mal wieder Lust auf Gesellschaft !
Ich frag einfach mal frühzeitig, wer hat bock an diesem Wochenende?
Wo ?
Wer?
Wann?
MFG
Elias


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. März 2012)

Sonntag sind wir auf 'ner Show in Darmstadt, Samstag sollte was gehen. Immerhin ist das der erste Tag meiner Freiheit (nie mehr Schulbank drÃ¼cken!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (27. März 2012)

Dann halte ich mir den Samstag mal frei!
MFG
Elias


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. März 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Sonntag sind wir auf 'ner Show in Darmstadt, Samstag sollte was gehen. Immerhin ist das der erste Tag meiner Freiheit (nie mehr Schulbank drÃ¼cken!)



Schon ne Stadt fÃ¼r's Studium ausgesucht? Oder machst du ne Ausbildung?


----------



## Paradoxianer (28. März 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Sonntag sind wir auf 'ner Show in Darmstadt, Samstag sollte was gehen. Immerhin ist das der erste Tag meiner Freiheit (nie mehr Schulbank drÃ¼cken!)




Hmm wÃ¼rde ja gern mal in die Trialszene hier in KÃ¶ln einsteigen. Leider wurden uns aber gerade alle Bikes aus dem Keller geklaut... und im verkaufenThread warte ich seit Ã¼ber 1,5 Wochen auf eine Antwort auf meine Anfragen wegen des Base UK  ... sonst wÃ¤r ich gern mal dabei gewesen (hab allerdings 6 Jahre Pause hinter mir ;-( )
Wenn... wo trefft Ihr euch immer zum trialen?


----------



## Insomnia- (30. März 2012)

Ich hake nochmal ne runde nach:
Was geht Morgen?


----------



## haihaihai (30. März 2012)

Morgen muss der Junge arbeiten :/


----------



## BraVe´ (8. April 2012)

Geht heute irgendwo was in der Umgebung??


----------



## Insomnia- (8. April 2012)

Ich war die ganze Nacht in der Wicked Woods und bin grad erst aufgewacht, ich enthalte mich Heute.
MFG
ELias


----------



## bike-show.de (8. April 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich war die ganze Nacht in der Wicked Woods und bin grad erst aufgewacht, ich enthalte mich Heute.
> MFG
> ELias



Wie, du warst die ganze Nacht in der Wicked Woods? Wie bist du da rein gekommen? Ist da gerade Veranstaltung? Ich will auch die ganze Nacht da fahren!!!


----------



## Insomnia- (8. April 2012)

Wir haben die Halle einfach gemietet
Kostet 200 dann haste die Halle von 21:00 bis 07:00 für dich alleine 
Kannst mitnehmen wen du magst.
Helmpflicht besteht trotzdem, grill steht zur verfügung musik kannste anmachen und und und.
Echt geil.
MFG
ELias


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. April 2012)

gut das man dann niemanden bescheid sagt...
felsenmeer und heidelberg war auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (9. April 2012)

War selber nur eingeladen, hatte mit den Veranstaltern nichts zu tun, lief übern Freundeskreis daher hatte ich keinen Einfluss auf die Gästeliste.
Ansonsten sag ich hier bescheidt, keine Angst 
MFG
ELias


----------



## bike-show.de (9. April 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Wir haben die Halle einfach gemietet
> Kostet 200 dann haste die Halle von 21:00 bis 07:00 für dich alleine
> Kannst mitnehmen wen du magst.
> Helmpflicht besteht trotzdem, grill steht zur verfügung musik kannste anmachen und und und.
> ...



Gute Info! Hat jemand aus der Trial-Gemeinde mal Bock auf so eine Nacht? Ich sage nur: Foam Pit...


----------



## Insomnia- (10. April 2012)

Was geht Heute Radtechnisch?
Jemand interesse an ner Hallensession?
Ich wär dabei!


----------



## bikersemmel (13. April 2012)

Ist morgen jemand am Start? 
Gerne Landschaftspark, Düsseldorf, Köln oder Essen.
Also Vorschläge her Jungs


----------



## Insomnia- (13. April 2012)

Kölle wär ich wohl dabei.
MFG
ELias


----------



## Rubelnaldo (14. April 2012)

Wäre heute auch mal wieder am Start. Wo geht denn was?


----------



## Insomnia- (14. April 2012)

Sollten uns mal wieder das frühzeitige Planen angewöhnen....


----------



## Insomnia- (20. April 2012)

Wie siehts mit diesem Wochenene aus?
Sonntag gibt's action in Köln, und sonst so?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. April 2012)

Sonntag rollen klingt schonmal gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (20. April 2012)

heute Und morgen nicht?


----------



## haihaihai (21. April 2012)

Sonntag könnt ich auch nen Stündchen. Wo gehts denn los?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. April 2012)

Da wo die Sonne scheint


----------



## haihaihai (22. April 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Da wo die Sonne scheint



Am A**** scheint die Sonne, hab ich gehÃ¶rt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. April 2012)

Wenn alles so bleibt wollten wir uns gegen 13Uhr an dem Brunnen auf der Domplatte treffen.


----------



## haihaihai (22. April 2012)

Grad erst vom Brunchen zurück ... burbs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradoxianer (23. April 2012)

Hatte vor kurzem eine nicht so schönes Erlebnis hier in Köln und deswegen mal ne Frage... 

Habe im Volksgarten versucht auf ein paar Sachen rum zu hüpfen.. eigentlich alles Betonkanten usw. also nix was kaputt gehen kann...

Aber irgend so ein Mitarbeiter vom Grünflächenamt wollte Polizist spielen und meinte ich solle nicht auf seinen Möbeln rumspringen... das würde ganz viel Ärger geben wenn ich weiter machen würde usw.

Gibt es hier in Köln Stellen wo man üben kann, möglichst in der Südstadt,
ohne von Stadtmitarbeitern angemotzt zu werden??

Die Halle in Kalk kenne ich nur vom Nikolaustrial (als Zuschauer) die ist mir aber ein bisschen zu weit... ich hab meistens nur eine Stunde oder so Zeit zum üben


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Mai 2012)

Samstag oder Sonntag wer in Köln auf 2 Rädern?
MFG
ELias


----------



## haihaihai (4. Mai 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag wer in Köln auf 2 Rädern?
> MFG
> ELias



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, fürn Stündchen: Klaro. Mal sehen, was die Cracks sagen.


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Mai 2012)

Warte auch grad auf Meldung von martin semmel und CO.
Mal sehn


----------



## ingoingo (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin wohl ab nächster Woche Donnerstag bis Sonntag in Köln. 

Würde mich gerne zum fahren anschließen. besonders gut wäre Donnerstag/Freitag. Sa/So geht auch.


Ist da schon was geplant?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Paradoxianer (4. Mai 2012)

Bin gern auch mit dabei  Samstag nachmittag geht bei mir ... egal bei welchem Wetter ... Muss einige Standards pauken und brauch ein paar Tips für ein paar alte / neue Tricks die momentan sehr hängen!


----------



## Rheingauer (5. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wie sieht es in der Abenteuerhalle platzmäßig aus? Wir würden Sonntag wenn es regnet aus Koblenz hoch fahren.

Ist dort einiges aufgebaut, sodass es sich lohnt?


gruß
Basti


----------



## Paradoxianer (5. Mai 2012)

Bin dann gleich mal bei der Uni fahren... denke so kurz nach 2 oder so..


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Mai 2012)

ich bin heute ab 16.00 uhr in der halle wenn alles passt. Hat wer lsut dazu zu kommen? in in der halle müsst ihr selber was aufbauen, paletten und podeste gibts genug,     müsstet euch selber was ausdenken aber am besten ruft ihr vorher nochmal dort an und fragt nach.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Mai 2012)

Paradoxianer schrieb:


> Gibt es hier in KÃ¶ln Stellen wo man Ã¼ben kann, mÃ¶glichst in der SÃ¼dstadt,
> ohne von Stadtmitarbeitern angemotzt zu werden??



Ist dir 50677 nah genug? Da wohne ich nÃ¤mlich 


BÃ¤nke und Tische sollte man innerstÃ¤dtisch sowieso lieber lassen, da bekommt man hier in 80% der FÃ¤lle Stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradoxianer (5. Mai 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ist dir 50677 nah genug? Da wohne ich nÃ¤mlich
> 
> 
> BÃ¤nke und Tische sollte man innerstÃ¤dtisch sowieso lieber lassen, da bekommt man hier in 80% der FÃ¤lle Stress



50677 ist nah genug... ist auch meine plz !

Auf Tische komme ich sowieso noch nicht und BÃ¤nke hatte ich eigentlich auch gemieden... war ne betonkante... allerdings mit angrenzenden BÃ¤nken.

Hab mich jetzt regelmÃ¤Ãiger auf den acht mini Steine am Eingang Volksgarten Eifelplatz versucht. Bis jetzt hat da niemand was gesagt! Aber wenn es noch gute PlÃ¤tze (fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger) gibt.. immer her damit 

HaiHaiHÃ¼pf hat mir schon die Stelle an der Uni gezeigt... das ist echt ganz gut..

Und ich werde dann mal versuchen in der Halle vorbei zu schauen (am WE geht das eher).... aber musste mann da nicht irgendwie Mitglied sei? Oder  wenigsten 10 Â im Monat zahlen... glaube so was auf der Website gelesen zu haben!?


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Mai 2012)

Halle fällt dieses Wochenende flach
hab grad angerufen, hinten steht alles voll und in halle 2 is artistik workshop


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Mai 2012)

Die Halle ist fÃ¼r jeden zugÃ¤nglich fÃ¼r 3,50/Tag.
Die 10,- beziehen sich auf die Trialgruppe von Linus, in der sich (grÃ¶Ãtenteils) Kinder in einer Art Verein ein Rad von der Halle leihen und Montags mit Linus an der Halle trainieren 

Sag mal wo genau wohnst du denn, wenn man fragen darf? Also StraÃe?


----------



## Paradoxianer (5. Mai 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Halle ist fÃ¼r jeden zugÃ¤nglich fÃ¼r 3,50/Tag.
> Die 10,- beziehen sich auf die Trialgruppe von Linus, in der sich (grÃ¶Ãtenteils) Kinder in einer Art Verein ein Rad von der Halle leihen und Montags mit Linus an der Halle trainieren
> 
> Sag mal wo genau wohnst du denn, wenn man fragen darf? Also StraÃe?



Klar darf man fragen 

Ich wohne am Salierring bei der Heilsarmee. Keine Angst nicht als Obdachloser!

Mfg
Matthias


----------



## Rheingauer (5. Mai 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Halle fällt dieses Wochenende flach
> hab grad angerufen, hinten steht alles voll und in halle 2 is artistik workshop



Ok, schade.


----------



## BraVe´ (6. Mai 2012)

Geht denn heute irgendwo was? Wenn das wetter trocken bleibt...


----------



## ingoingo (7. Mai 2012)

Also nochmal konkret zu mir  


Ich würde gern am *Donnerstag* schon fahren ! Ich erreiche zwischen *12-14 Uhr *Köln. Und muss mich noch bis 5 Uhr Vergnügen bis mein Kumpel, den ich besuche, Feierabend hat.

Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Mai 2012)

Spontane Sache meinerseits!
Hab eigentlich Unterricht bis um halb 5 ( Ja MArtin ich hab noch Schule )
Aber die Lehrer ist Krankgemeldet kann also gut sein das ich um 2Uhr in Köln sein kann, kann erst Mittwoch sicher zusagen da wir dann den Lehrerplan bekommen, bis dahin ungewiss


----------



## ingoingo (9. Mai 2012)

Ok, super. Konkret zugesagt hat bis jetzt leider noch keiner. Ich werde auf jedenfall um ca.2 starten.

Können die, die warsch. kommen mir mal die HNummer per pn zukommen lassen ? Die von Martin hab ich, aber der arbeitet ja leider.


Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (9. Mai 2012)

Kann leider nicht kommen. Habe bis 16:30 Schule.
Sorry, aber ngeb mir doch mal deine Handynummer, falls Morgen doch etwas entfallen sollte können wir das evtl noch hinbiegen.
MFG
ELias


----------



## ingoingo (9. Mai 2012)

Also da es leider finster aussieht mit morgen, werde ich alleine starten. Die Frage ist hat erstmal wo. 

Habe auf die Schnelle ein paar Spots im Forum gefunden.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.959069&spn=0.001269,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.962433&spn=0.001269,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.933847&spn=0.000317,0.000704&t=k&z=21&om=1

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.935621&spn=0.000317,0.000704&t=k&z=21&om=1

Was lohnt sich? Was gibt es noch? Bin mit Fahrad auf Auto mobil!

Bitte gibt mir noch ein paar Tipps zu Spots.

Gruß Ingo


edit: *Morgen 2 Uhr am Dom*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Mai 2012)

Die Spots, die du da hast sind schon sehr gut und werden auch von uns gerne genutzt, da machst du nichts falsch  Mediapark ist auch immernoch eine gute Sache, da gibt es einen Bachlauf mit Findlingen drin, recht naturbelassen. Dazu gehst du am besten, wenn am Mediapark vor dem Cineom Kino stehst (mit dem Brunnen in der Mitte) Richtung der BÃ¤ume gegenÃ¼ber des Kinos. Dort findet du den Bachlauf.

Ich wÃ¤re dabei gewesen, muss aber wie bereits erwÃ¤hnt morgen ab 12 (probe-) arbeiten-passt aber auch wie die Faust aufs Auge : /

Hoffentlich ist wenigstens das Wetter auf deiner Seite


----------



## ingoingo (9. Mai 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Spots, die du da hast sind schon sehr gut und werden auch von uns gerne genutzt, da machst du nichts falsch  Mediapark ist auch immernoch eine gute Sache, da gibt es einen Bachlauf mit Findlingen drin, recht naturbelassen. Dazu gehst du am besten, wenn am Mediapark vor dem Cineom Kino stehst (mit dem Brunnen in der Mitte) Richtung der BÃ¤ume gegenÃ¼ber des Kinos. Dort findet du den Bachlauf.
> 
> Ich wÃ¤re dabei gewesen, muss aber wie bereits erwÃ¤hnt morgen ab 12 (probe-) arbeiten-passt aber auch wie die Faust aufs Auge : /
> 
> Hoffentlich ist wenigstens das Wetter auf deiner Seite



Daniel kommt ja morgen, also sind wir schonmal 2 Leute. Viell. klappt es ja an den folgenden Tagen


----------



## Paradoxianer (18. Mai 2012)

Ist jemand morgen (Sa) unterwegs?


----------



## linus93 (21. Mai 2012)

auch das Trialgelände ist offen also wer bock hat kommt mal rum.
wir werden da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (10. Juli 2012)

Man kann  mitlerweile ja von "ausgraben" reden wenn man diesen Thread hier verwendet, find ich ehrlichgesagt echt schade...

Kann man hier wen aus dem Kreis dazu animieren ne Session zu starten?
MAl wieder mit mehreren Leuten fahren macht doch spaß
TErminlich bin ich flexibel(Ferien)


----------



## ingoingo (10. Juli 2012)

Hi Jungs, 

ich komme die Woche auch wieder nach Köln. Letztes Mal hats ja leider nur mit Daniel geklappt. 


Wer ist am Start? (Ich denke ich bin ab Donnerstag da)

Gruß Ingo


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juli 2012)

Muss Mittwoch arbeiten, an sonsten hab ich darauf eine Woche gÃ¤nzlich frei 

Daniel, Moppel und Linus sind wohl den ganzen Monat weg..


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Juli 2012)

Ich hab Ferien, wenn man mir 1-2 Tage vorher bescheidt sagt, bin ich auch rechzeitig wach um Rad zu fahren 
Also ich bin am start!
2 monate nicht  wirklich gefahren...


----------



## trialelmi (11. Juli 2012)

Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema, aber ich wollte es hier trotzdem erwähnen, dass dieses Wochenende im Kölner Jungendpark unter der Zoobrücke die WM ist. Wird sich sicher auch lohnen zu gucken für den einen oder anderen.


----------



## ingoingo (12. Juli 2012)

So bin jetzt in Köln was geht morgen? (freitag)


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Juli 2012)

ich werde´vorraussichtlich mit paar bmx'ern und dirt bikern die rheinpromenade ansteuern und dort fahren und später bei den bmx worlds ausklingen lassen.
Schreib mir doch deine handy nummer per nachricht dann melde ich mich morgn


----------



## duro e (3. August 2012)

geht morgen was im pott mit ner runde heizen?
dacht da so an köln ^^.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. August 2012)

fährt man heute irgendwo fahrrad ?


----------



## Insomnia- (30. August 2012)

Soo, am Sonntag soll es dann mal nach Köln gehen, es wird Rad gefahren!
Bisher sind's 
Daniel und Ich.

Noch wer Bock?

Angenehme 22° und kein Regen.
MFG
ELias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradoxianer (30. August 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Soo, am Sonntag soll es dann mal nach Köln gehen, es wird Rad gefahren!
> Bisher sind's
> Daniel und Ich.
> 
> ...


Ich hätte schon Lust ... bin aber wie gesagt eher Anfänger! Wann rollt Ihr denn??


----------



## Insomnia- (30. August 2012)

Fahre auch erst seit 2 Jahren und die meiste Zeit liege ich am Boden oder im Wasser, also gilt deine Ausrede nicht, jeder ist willkommen!
Wanns losgeht steht noch nicht fest will aber früh los und lange fahren.
Man kann ja auch nachkommen 
MFG
ELIAS


----------



## bikersemmel (31. August 2012)

Fährt Samstag irgendwer? 
Vielleicht Düsseldorf oder Landschaftspark.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. August 2012)

Sonntag Köln, wäre nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## bikersemmel (1. September 2012)

bin sonntag auch dabei. wann wird sich wo getroffen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. September 2012)

Bin da. HieÃ es nicht "14 Uhr Uni"?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. September 2012)

14uhr uni ?


----------



## Insomnia- (7. September 2012)

Am Wochenende steht taugliches Wetter vor der Tür !! Was geht in und um Köln ? 
Martin?
Semmel?
Fabi?
Daniel?
Ich hab Bock und zeit


----------



## jan_hl (20. September 2012)

Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu blamieren:
Hat jemand aus dem Köln/Bonner Raum Lust und Zeit mir kurz zu zeigen wie das funktioniert:

http://www.trashzen.com/pedal-up-biketrial.php

Ich stell mich da irgendwie unglaublich blöd an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2012)

Was verschlÃ¤gt dich denn hierhin? 

Studiere ab dem 10.10. Ã¼brigens in Bonn, werde mich da also mal in die Szene einklinken denk ich


----------



## jan_hl (20. September 2012)

Ich bin leider nur für ein Wochenende zu Besuch in der alten Heimat 

Viel Spaß in Bonn! Es ist nicht die größte, schönste oder aufregenste Stadt der Welt, aber ich hab da immer sehr gerne gelebt. Ich hoffe in den näcsten paar Jahren da wieder hinziehen zu können, mal schauen ob das klappt...


----------



## trialelmi (22. September 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Was verschlÃ¤gt dich denn hierhin?
> 
> Studiere ab dem 10.10. Ã¼brigens in Bonn, werde mich da also mal in die Szene einklinken denk ich


Das freut mich aber dich als Neu Bonner zu begrÃ¼Ãen. 
Wenn ich mal wieder fahren darf, kÃ¶nnen wir mal was machen, wenn Du magst.



jan_hl schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nur fÃ¼r ein Wochenende zu Besuch in der alten Heimat
> 
> Viel SpaÃ in Bonn! Es ist nicht die grÃ¶Ãte, schÃ¶nste oder aufregenste Stadt der Welt, aber ich hab da immer sehr gerne gelebt. Ich hoffe in den nÃ¤csten paar Jahren da wieder hinziehen zu kÃ¶nnen, mal schauen ob das klappt...


Also ich finde meine Heimatstadt toll, grade weil sie nicht so groÃ ist und man hat alles hier , was man braucht.


----------



## bikersemmel (5. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich habe gerade mit einem angestellten der halle in Köln telefoniert:
diese sei aktuell nicht befahrbar.
Er selbst konnt da nicht viel zu sagen.

Weiß jemand mehr?
Kann man die Halle nun nutzten während der Regenzeit? Wenn nicht warum nicht?
Oder kann man sich zumindest inoffiziell die Palletten hinlegen uns was machen?
An wen muss man sich wenden wenn denn was geht: Martin, Phil?

Ich wollte die Winterzeit nicht komplett bei bodystreet oder Mcfit verbringen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Oktober 2012)

Sind die nicht die Halle am neu strukturieren ?


----------



## bikersemmel (6. Oktober 2012)

wo wird morgen (Sonntag) gefahren?
Gerne Düsseldorf, landschaftspark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Oktober 2012)

Düsseldorf war angenehm. Gutes Wetter.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. Oktober 2012)

Wie schaut's in Köln mit der Halle aus? Ist der Trial-Bereich wieder fit an diesem Wochenende?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. Oktober 2012)

Hm, was ist denn neuerdings in Köln los? Keiner mehr in der Halle unterwegs?


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Oktober 2012)

Die Halle wird grundsätzlich nur bei Outdoor untauglichem Wetter genutzt, also eher in wirklich kalten und dunklen wintertagen. Hinzu komt das die Kalker Halle den letzten Monat komplett umgebaut wurde und der trialbereich als ich zuletzt gefragt hatte noch voll gestellt war.


----------



## gyuri (1. November 2012)

Schuldigung weil ich Frage hier.

Gibt es Trial Fahrer in nähe Pforzheim? (Karlsruhe,Stuttgart)


----------



## duro e (17. November 2012)

Morgen wird in Düsseldoof ne Runde gefahren  , wer würde denn eventuell noch dazustoßen  ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. November 2012)

Geht was in der Halle ?


----------



## Insomnia- (24. November 2012)

Bin ca um 15:00 am mediapark zum fahren . Ruf doch mal an wenn du Bock hast


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. November 2012)

Uhr nicht in Blick gehabt. Was ist mit morgen ?


----------



## Insomnia- (25. November 2012)

Mathe / Englisch LK Pauken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (25. November 2012)

Ist heute jemand in der Halle?


----------



## Luk (17. Februar 2013)

Was denn hier los?
Keine Posts?
Ist der Ruhrpott eine Trialwüste?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Februar 2013)

ich war heute noch unterwegs ! schlimmer das du nie was von dir hören lassen hast und nicht auf der JAM warst !


----------



## Insomnia- (19. Februar 2013)

Morgen um 17Uhr in der Abenteuerhalle Köln Kalk!
Ich bin zu 100% dort


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Februar 2013)

4,5 Sonnenstunden bei 8% Regenrisiko du Kellerkind


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. Februar 2013)

bis 20.15 schule... sorry jungs


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Februar 2013)

Hab Urlaub und wieder ein Handy. Sag nur Bescheid.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Februar 2013)

Bin heute mit Daniel und Elias ab 17 Uhr in der KÃ¶lner City


----------



## bikersemmel (23. Februar 2013)

Sind morgen mit Moppel und mir in der Halle ab 16uhr.
wer kommt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (23. Februar 2013)

Dabei


----------



## PatrickF (18. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin der Patrick 30 Jahre alt und suche im Raum Essen oder Umgebung Leute zum trialen. Bin Anfänger und fahre erst seit einem Jahr. Also wer Lust hat kann sich mal melden !

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Dertyp001001 (9. April 2013)

Hey, 

Ich will nach einigen Jahren wieder mal moderat mit trialen anfangen. Bin in der Zwischenzeit im Kölner Raum gelandet. Komme aus Melsungen, einigen wird das ja etwas sagen...  hat jemand ein paar Tipps für nette Spots im Ballungsraum? Für semilegale Sachen bin ich mittlerweile wohl etwas alt...  

Greetz


----------



## Paradoxianer (10. April 2013)

Hi Dertyp001001

Folgende Spots kenne und nutze ich so:
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.92477,6.933715&num=1&t=h&z=18
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.922197,6.93526&num=1&t=h&z=18
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.922662,6.945315&num=1&t=h&z=19
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.94...&spn=0.002941,0.008315&num=1&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A

Und natürlich Abenteur Halle Kalk 

Wenn Du Lust hast mit ein paar Anfängern zu fahren sag einfach per pn Bescheid dann können wir uns ja an einer der Stellen mal treffen 
Alle Gute


----------



## Dertyp001001 (10. April 2013)

Paradoxianer schrieb:


> Hi Dertyp001001
> 
> Folgende Spots kenne und nutze ich so:
> https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.92477,6.933715&num=1&t=h&z=18
> ...



Ok, vielen Dank. Ich meld mich sobald ich mein Xlite aus der Heimat importiert habe


----------



## Insomnia- (10. April 2013)

wo wohnst denn jetzt? Köln city?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dertyp001001 (10. April 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> wo wohnst denn jetzt? Köln city?



Ja in der Peripherie, hinten in Weiden. Aber Köln ist ja ein Dorf ^^


----------



## Insomnia- (10. April 2013)

Ich komme aus Bergheim,
Kenne einige Spots in Königsdorf,Dansweiler, Oberaußem etc.
In Köln selber natürlich auch
Kann man ja mal zusammen abklappern?


----------



## duro e (12. April 2013)

geht morgen was ?


----------



## Insomnia- (13. April 2013)

Da kannst du von ausgehen!


----------



## Insomnia- (13. April 2013)

Morgen 13 Uhr Brunnen am Dom(der unten am rheinufer)
Grillfleisch und tshirt


BISH BASH BOSH!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. April 2013)

Und nein, das Grillfleisch ist kein Scherz 

Freu mich!


----------



## MoYz1986 (20. April 2013)

Heute jemand im Umkreis Dortmund unterwegs !?


----------



## MTBiKINGnrw (20. April 2013)

Morgen noch jemand interesse in Düsseldorf grafenberg um 13uhr mit zu fahren!?


----------



## Insomnia- (20. April 2013)

Sonntag 13 Uhr Köln am Rhein.
Brunnen am Rheinufer hinterm Dom.
Per privatnachricht gibts ne nummer zum anrufen


----------



## Paradoxianer (21. April 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Sonntag 13 Uhr Köln am Rhein.
> Brunnen am Rheinufer hinterm Dom.
> Per privatnachricht gibts ne nummer zum anrufen



Na toll und mein Rad ist seit über ner Woche beim Doktor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (21. April 2013)

was soll das denn heißen?
Schraub gefälligst selber


----------



## Paradoxianer (22. April 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> was soll das denn heißen?
> Schraub gefälligst selber



 Das ist ja der Grund warum es beim Doktor ist Weil ich selber geschraubt habe.


----------



## Insomnia- (22. April 2013)

Danns schraub gefälligst selber RICHTIG


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Mai 2013)

Wo geht denn was im Ruhrpott am WOchenende?


----------



## bikersemmel (15. Mai 2013)

Hi wie sieht es am morgigen Do aus? 
Jemand Bock auf die Halle ab 15 Uhr


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Mai 2013)

Könnte direkt nach feierabend losfahren, wäre dann aber erst um 18 Uhr dort


----------



## king.benny (6. Juni 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Könnte direkt nach feierabend losfahren, wäre dann aber erst um 18 Uhr dort



Ich wollte fragen ob jemand dieses wochenende in Düsseldorf fährt weil ich mit meinem koxx sky noch üben muss und ich suche Leute mit denen ich das machen kann


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Juni 2013)

Düsseldorf war letztes wochenende, was dieses ansteht ist unklar


----------



## duro e (22. Juni 2013)

so was geht morgen am sonntag im pott , angedacht war ne session in bochum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (22. Juni 2013)

Es wird gemunkelt, dass sowohl samstags als auch Sonntag sehr steil geht


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Juli 2013)

Hab Bock... 
Wer wann und wo ?
Gerne am Wochenende


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Juli 2013)

hab auch bock


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Juli 2013)

Sind wir schonmal zu zweit, nur noch immer keinen Schritt weiter


----------



## Luk (1. Juli 2013)

Naja fehlt noch die Uhrzeit und der Rastplatz für euch zwei! )))


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Juli 2013)

Ach und du trialer aus MG hälst dich hier fein raus?
Er möge sich beteiligen! bist schließlich nur 1x km weg von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Juli 2013)

MG war einmal....  aber blicken lassen könnte er sich trotzdem mal.


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Juli 2013)

Samstag 12.30 Brunnen am Rheinufer.


----------



## Insomnia- (19. Juli 2013)

Ich geb's hier bald auf...

Morgen (Samstag) 
13:30 am Rheinufer am Brunnen... bisher alleine.
Vielleicht kriechen ja mal paar trialer ausm Keller die keine lust auf große Gruppenfahrten haben oder warum auch immer sie nicht rauskommen und fahren mit 


 
ELias


----------



## haihaihai (19. Juli 2013)

Bin arbeiten, leider.


----------



## PatrickF (20. Juli 2013)

Wer hätte denn Lust morgen Sonntag, komme aus Essen....


----------



## Paradoxianer (21. Juli 2013)

Ich werd so gegen 17.00 Uhr wieder am Brunnen am Rheinufer sein


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Juli 2013)

Die Halle ist ausgeraubt.... Es wurden 180 Paletten geklaut. Ist kein Witz die sind mit der Versicherung dran wegen Schadenersatz.


Dafür aber heute bei unfassbarem Wetter ab 16 Uhr am Brunnen!
MfG Elias


----------



## Paradoxianer (27. Juli 2013)

Boar das mit der Halle ist ja echt übel...
Ich hoffe die finden raus wer´s war.



Mist und heute wieder keine Zeit  ... wenn es so hart wird wie letzte Woche Sonntag dann viel Spaß in der Hitze !


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Juli 2013)

Heute wieder!
2 Uhr an der Promenaden Mauer neben dem Brunnen am Rheinufer!
Mit Martin Daniel und mir.


----------



## Insomnia- (10. August 2013)

Bin gegen 4 Uhr am Brunnen, in erster Linie zum Chillen, nehm aber mein Rad mit und fahre auch. Wär cool wenn noch wer kommt.
MfG Elias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (10. August 2013)

Hi Leute, 

wollte nächstes Mitte nächster Woche/We mal wieder nach Köln kommen. Seit ihr fahr technisch am Start?


----------



## Insomnia- (10. August 2013)

Also ab Freitag habe ich Urlaub, wenn du mir mindestens nen Tag vorer Bescheidt sagst geht unter der Woche auch bisschen was.
Wir lang bleibst du?


----------



## Demello (11. August 2013)

Hi Jungs,
ich fahre auch seit ein paar Monaten Trial - bin also vom Level her noch nicht so weit. Trotzdem hätte ich mal Lust bei euch mitzufahren... gerne Köln Bonner Gegend...


----------



## ingoingo (11. August 2013)

Ist noch offen, wann macht ihr Tour und kommt hier vorbei?

Schlafplätze könnte ich genug organisieren.....


----------



## Insomnia- (11. August 2013)

Das muss ich mal mit gorez und Co absprechen wann die wo überhaupt hinwollen...


----------



## ingoingo (13. August 2013)

Bin morgen (Mittwoch) in Köln und habe mich jetzt mit Elias für um 18:00 am Brunnen abgesprochen. 

Würde mich freuen einige Gesichter mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## Insomnia- (14. August 2013)

18 Uhr am Brunnen passt, wenn ich die Bahn verpasse, dann erst um 18:15


----------



## Insomnia- (14. August 2013)

Heute Gabs mal Abwechslung in der Truppe, habe gar nicht erwartet, dass hier noch was passiert bei der mauen Rückmeldung


----------



## duro e (15. August 2013)

Morgen ist session in bielefeld angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (30. August 2013)

Wiedermal in Köln, wiedermal am Rhein.
2 Uhr bin ich am Brunnen!


----------



## Insomnia- (1. September 2013)

Zur abwechslung poste ich mal wieder( ich gebe nicht auf)

Sonntag 15 Uhr Rheinufer Brunnen.


----------



## Demello (1. September 2013)

ja super - fahre gerne wieder mit.
also, immer fleissig weiterposten 
Bis später Christine


----------



## Paradoxianer (1. September 2013)

Wäre gern dabei... hab allerdings alle Kinder zur Aufsicht... vielleicht schaffs ich ja trozdem vorbei zu kommen


----------



## Insomnia- (15. September 2013)

Bin mit Martin in dortmund... meldet euch hier kurz wenn in Dortmund was geht


----------



## Insomnia- (15. September 2013)

16 uhr am Hauptbahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (15. September 2013)

ui würd wohl kommen, grad werst gelesen, mein freilauf ist zwar tot aber egal. etwas geht sicher


----------



## Insomnia- (18. September 2013)

Wettertechnisch steht ein RIESEN Wochenende an, nur Sonnenschein!
Am Samstag bekommen wir Kölner Besuch aus Wetzlar, was Anlass zu einer größeren Ausfahrt bietet!
Also raus mit der Sprache wer ist dabei?


----------



## Insomnia- (19. September 2013)

Die Jungs kommen am Sonntag°


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2013)

Sonntag ist KÃ¤se, kÃ¶nnte eig. nur Samstag


----------



## Insomnia- (19. September 2013)

Samstag bin ich in Osnabrück blöderweise.... da müsst ich alles umwerfen und die chés kommen halt sonntags...
Verschieben geht nich??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2013)

Kristina hat Montag Geburtstag und arbeitet ab diesem Tag dann auch Vollzeit. Also Ist Sonntag groÃes FamilienkaffeerÃ¼ndchen in DÃ¼ren angesagt 

KÃ¶nnt mich wegen dem Wetter natÃ¼rlich in den Hintern beiÃen..


----------



## bikersemmel (20. September 2013)

Sa bin ich dabei. wann treffen wir uns wo?
Vorschlag: 14 uhr am Brunnen bzw. an der Mauer am Rheinufer.
Bis morgen Jungs.


----------



## Insomnia- (20. September 2013)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Aber martin will fahren denke ihr werdet euch schon finden.
Für alle "sonntagsfahrer"  
Sonntag Köln brunnen ab 11:30
Bis dann


----------



## Insomnia- (22. September 2013)

Ab 12 uhr wird in Köln am rheinbrunnen gefahren!


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Oktober 2013)

Wo gehts denn steil am wochenende?
Irgendwer lust auf ne street  runde? Wo ist auch erstmal egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (6. Oktober 2013)

Heute mal wieder nur zu zweit ziemlich steil gegangen...
Sind hier überhaupt noch leute die es interessiert?


----------



## Demello (6. Oktober 2013)

hey klar, muss mich nur etwas an mein neues gebrauchtes 20" gewöhnen. Dann komme ich gerne wieder mit.


----------



## Paradoxianer (6. Oktober 2013)

Interessier auf alle Fälle... nur mit Fieber ist das nicht so toll... außerdem muss ich ja auch noch ne kleine Familie koordinieren... ansonsten immer wieder gern... 
nur ganz so steil wie Ihr beide komme ich nocht nicht 


Insomnia- schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder nur zu zweit ziemlich steil gegangen...
> Sind hier überhaupt noch leute die es interessiert?


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Oktober 2013)

Soll ab 3 uhr recht trocken bleiben. Traut sich in Köln jemand raus?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Oktober 2013)

hey jungs und mädels. das wetter sieht beschi**en aus! also besteht die möglichkeit in der halle zu fahren ?


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Oktober 2013)

Haben (wenn überhaupt)10 paletten zur Verfügung falls die noch alle da sein sollten....
Ruf vorher an dann kannst du fahren.


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Oktober 2013)

10-20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.

Bin Morgen so ab 13Uhr spätestens am Rheinufer.

KOMMT SPIELEN KINDERS!


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Oktober 2013)

Donnerstag:

10% regenwahrscheinlichkeit.
13grad

Pulli an und los! 

Nachmittags am brunnen


----------



## Demello (17. Oktober 2013)

hört sich gut an - wann so ungefähr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (17. Oktober 2013)

15 Uhr mit Martin am rheinufer brunnen unten an den treppen


----------



## Demello (17. Oktober 2013)

hmm - laut Wetteronline Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 70% ...
denke da habe ich doch keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Oktober 2013)

Stell dich niht an! Ab zum brunnen. Bin auch schon unterwegs!


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Köln.

Wer?
Wann?
Wo?


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Oktober 2013)

Freitag ist Feiertag, Morgen ist Fahrradtag!

Bin wohl ab 18 uhr in der Abenteuerhalle Köln Kalk.
Gefahren werden kann bis 22Uhr und ich wollte auch lange bleiben.

Ich kläre die Möglichkeiten noch ab und werde das gegebenenfalls morgen Mittag hier noch absagen, bisher steht aber nichts im wege. Würd mich freuen wenn wieder mal was mehr los ist in Kölle!


-
Die Kalker Halle ist wieder befahrbar, leider nur eingeschränkt im Platz für uns aber Paletten sind wieder da.
Nach vorheriger telefonischer Absprache kann dort gefahren werden.


----------



## Paradoxianer (30. Oktober 2013)

Echt die Paletten sind wieder da??
Dann kann ich ja meinen Kontakten Bescheid sagen, dass sie sich nicht mehr nach Paletten umschauen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (30. Oktober 2013)

KEineswegs alle!
Wir haben ca 20-25 Epals zur verfügung.
Für den Betrieb für uns Trialer unter der woche geht das gerade...
Paletten sind weiterhin erwünscht!


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Oktober 2013)

Alles geklärt.
18 uhr in der halle!


----------



## bikersemmel (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre dabei. wer kommt noch?


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Oktober 2013)

Martin hat fest zugesagt. Daniel weiß bescheidt und hier ist ja wie immer keiner zu motivieren.


----------



## Luke_93 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi, ich hätt Lust und Zeit nach Köln zu kommen. Mir würden auch 4-6 Paletten reichen :-D. Ist die Halle gut mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu erreichen? Würde mit dem Zug über Koblenz anreisen.


----------



## Demello (31. Oktober 2013)

ääähm, soweit ich das verstanden habe, sind die Jungs seit 18.00 HEUTE da 
Aber vielleicht klappts ja am Wo.ende in Köln, soweit das Wetter mitspielt und Insomnia weiterhin so nett ist und uns auf dem Laufenden hält


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Oktober 2013)

Morgen wieder und Samstag auch


----------



## Luke_93 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hab nur Feiertag und Fahrradtag gelesen und den mir Rest zusammengereimt^^ Wenn morgen auch was geht komm ich vorbei


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Oktober 2013)

Morgen gehts wieder in die halle!

Mit der ubahn linie 1 und/oder 9 bis zur Haltestelle:"kalk kapelle"

*Von dort aus gehen Sie in die Wiersbergstraße bis Sie zu dem ehemaligen Eingangstor von KHD kommen. Wenn sie weitergehen sehen Sie auf der rechten Seite die AbenteuerHallenKALK.

Schreib mich an dann tauschen wir nummern dann hol ixh dich an der Haltestelle ab.


----------



## Demello (1. November 2013)

wann seid ihr denn heute in der Halle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (1. November 2013)

Ab 18 uhr um den dreh.
Luke kommt auch sind also zu 4 bisher


----------



## Demello (1. November 2013)

supi, dann bis gleich


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. November 2013)

Was sÃ¤t der Goretzki?

Bin wie gesagt da


----------



## Insomnia- (1. November 2013)

Der sät nie was. der weiß bescheidt der rest wird sich zeigen ;d


----------



## Insomnia- (2. November 2013)

Köln Kalk Abenteuerhalle!
Heute wohl schon früher.... denke so ab 16-17 uhr werden Martin und ich da sein. Geht wieder bis 22Uhr!

Man sieht sich


----------



## Demello (2. November 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## Insomnia- (14. November 2013)

Morgen und Samstag!
Sun is Shining!
City session!


----------



## Demello (15. November 2013)

Super, heute schaff ichs nicht aber morgen bin ich gerne dabei - wann wo?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. November 2013)

Kann heute abend.. Wochenende leider zeitlich knapp bemessen.. Morgen bei herrlichem Sonnenschein Arbeit bis 17 uhr und Sonntag will die Uni noch was von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim Space (23. November 2013)

moin

kennt jemand in mönchengladbach trialspots? gerüchten zufolge soll es in MG keine trialer geben, oder?

tschüss

sebastian


----------



## Insomnia- (23. November 2013)

wir hatten hier ziemlich sicher mal welche in MG.
Wenn du bock hast komm nach bergheim da gibts bisschen was


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. November 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> ..komm nach bergheim



It's a trap 


Richtig, in MG gab es mal 1 oder 2 sogar recht gute Fahrer, soweit ich weiÃ sind beide aus JobgrÃ¼nden weggezogen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. November 2013)

Marc oder Thorsten aka "T H orsten"
nun sind sie glaube ich in München und Kiel unterwegs ..... schade drum...
aber nun gehörst du zur unendlich großen Düsseldorfer Trialszene


----------



## Luk (30. November 2013)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> Marc oder Thorsten aka "T H orsten"
> nun sind sie glaube ich in München und Kiel unterwegs ..... schade drum...
> aber nun gehörst du zur unendlich großen Düsseldorfer Trialszene



Der Moppel, wieder nur halb zugehört!
Aber sagen wir mal beide sind beide weit weit weg gezogen. 
MG ist für Trial nicht wirklich spannend.

Ich habe mal ein paar Spots markiert:
einzelne Steine Bunter Garten
Spielplatz, Mini-Skatepark Geroweiher
Mauer 10 bis 80cm
Spielplatz Mauern, Tischtennisplatten
Schillerplatz, Mauern, Bänke bis 80cm
Roller Laderampe 30cm bis ca. 110cm besser nur Sonntags

Das waren auch schon die Spots, alles in allem war ich in 10 Jahren MG keine 10 mal in MG trialen.
Besser ab ins Auto oder Zug und nach Düsseldorf.
Und in Düsseldorf ist der Herr Moppel der richtige Ansprechpartner, kommt zwar nicht überall hoch aber weiß wo die Spots sind


----------



## Jim Space (1. Dezember 2013)

Danke,

werde ich mir mal angucken

bis nächste woche

sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (10. Dezember 2013)

Donnerstag ist Top wetter!!
6° bei Sonne und 10% Regen 
Wind soll erträglich sein.

Also City?!

Oder will hier doch lieber jemand in die Halle?


----------



## Sisho (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Bin neu hier im Forum und auch des öfteren im Raum Köln und Umgebung unterwegs. 
Würde gerne mal dazu stoßen wenn Ihr mit Euren Drahteseln unterwegs seit. Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich erst im Sommer mit dem Trialen angefangen hab.


----------



## Paradoxianer (12. Dezember 2013)

Sisho schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bin neu hier im Forum und auch des Ã¶fteren im Raum KÃ¶ln und Umgebung unterwegs.
> WÃ¼rde gerne mal dazu stoÃen wenn Ihr mit Euren Drahteseln unterwegs seit. Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich erst im Sommer mit dem Trialen angefangen hab.



Willkommen Sisho, kein Problem wenn Du erst angefangen hast.. hier in KÃ¶ln ist alles unterwegs angefangen Profi wie Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl ;-) bis hin zu Gelegenheitsfahren wie mich.

Ich bin meisten mit 	haihaihai meistens irgendwo in der SÃ¼dstadt unterwegs, Wenn das deine Ecke ist, kÃ¶nnen wir Dir ja beim nÃ¤chsten mal Bescheid geben, wenn wir los ziehen.


----------



## Sisho (12. Dezember 2013)

Ja cool,
Könnt mir gern mal bescheid geben wenn Ihr unterwegs seit.
Wo, ist mir wumpe. Bin da ziemlich flexibel. Hab eh ein Bike immer im Kofferraum dabei... .   ;-)


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Dezember 2013)

Wir waren wohl echt noch nie fahren paradixianer.... kann das sein? XD


----------



## Paradoxianer (12. Dezember 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Wir waren wohl echt noch nie fahren paradixianer.... kann das sein? XD



 Genau...  Danke fürs die 5 paletten Sidehop training aufm Nikolaustrail


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Dezember 2013)

Ach kacke.... jetzt kann ich dich erst zuordnen!!!!
ACH DU ##/^  na jetzt weiß ich Bescheid ....ich trottel haha
Beschwer du dich nochmal das du das nicht könntest haha


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Dezember 2013)

Für die spontanen unter euch:
Bin in ner halben Stunde in der halle!


----------



## Sisho (20. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen,
wie sieht es denn heut aus ?
Jemand unterwegs ?
Wetter is jut... ! 
Also...


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Dezember 2013)

Wetter ist gut. Wird aber früh dunkel.
Also 17:30 halle Köln kalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisho (20. Dezember 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Wetter ist gut. Wird aber früh dunkel.
> Also 17:30 halle Köln kalk



Alles klar, 
Dann komm ich doch mal so gegen 17:30 h
rum.


----------



## Demello (20. Dezember 2013)

ok, dann bis gleich


----------



## bike-show.de (20. Dezember 2013)

Wollte morgen (Samstag) so gegen 14:30 an der Uni Köln fahren. Schön ein paar Kanten fahren.


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Dezember 2013)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Wollte morgen (Samstag) so gegen 14:30 an der Uni Köln fahren. Schön ein paar Kanten fahren.



Uni geht klar !


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Dezember 2013)

So.... Weihnachten!
Alle haben Zeit, alle sind faul!
Wer hat denn lust auf Rad fahren?!


----------



## Luke_93 (25. Dezember 2013)

Würde gerne, aber mir ist pünktlich zu den Ferien mein Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe gerissen :-(. Trotzdem allen frohe weihnachten


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Dezember 2013)

Martin hat noch einen Adamant A3 Rahmen falls du auf der suche seien solltest, der würde dir auch nie wieder reißen, soviel ist sicher


----------



## Luke_93 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ok ich meld mich wenn ich ihn nicht geschweißt bekomme


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute, wie siehts aus mit Samstag  oder Sonntg in der Halle fahren wenn es regnet?
wer ist dabei?
Ich hätte noch einen Zoo (neal-Tunnicliff) Rahmen wenn den jemand haben möchte.

Bis dahin allen eine Frohe Weihnacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Dezember 2013)

Werd von 13 bis 15:30 oder so an der Uni fahren in Köln. Dann ruft wieder das Essen


----------



## Mulholland (26. Dezember 2013)

@bikersemmel

Will auch ne Halle haben. Bei uns schüttet es seit gestern


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Dezember 2013)

Dann samstag in der halle dicke umbausession mit fshrrad fahren! 
Für alle spontanen: uni JETZT


----------



## Sisho (26. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnacht allen !!
Ist morgen denn auch schon jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## Sisho (27. Dezember 2013)

Moin, 
wollt gleich mal zu Göhrigs Jan fahren, falls jemand spontan ist und bock hat kann gerne mit !?


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Dezember 2013)

Wäre mal interessant gewesen,  leider hab ich heute gar keine zeit und die Bestellung ist auch schon unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (28. Dezember 2013)

Bin ab 14:30 ca in der halle mit Martin und co

In den ferien schon qb 13 uhr geöffnet


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Dezember 2013)

Prognose für Heute ist übrigens:
Meine Bremse platzt

Martin stirbt wieder fast.

Unabhängig von einander


----------



## bikersemmel (28. Dezember 2013)

Sorry habe es Sa leider nicht mehr geschafft. wer kommt denn morgen (Sonntag) ich würde dann Fabian mit einladen und gegen 15 uhr dort sein. Es sei denn dass Wetter lässt es zu dass ich in essen bleibe und hier die Stadt unsicher mache.
LG


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir ist morgen am auto ne menge zu tun weis nicht ob ich 15 uhr schaffe.
Wenn sich ne session bildet komme ich vorbei


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Januar 2014)

Neujjahrssession!?


----------



## Demello (3. Januar 2014)

wenn morgen was geht - gerne


----------



## Sisho (3. Januar 2014)

Diese Woche leider keine Zick. 
Nächste Woche gerne wieder... !!


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Januar 2014)

Sonntag Köln?


----------



## Sisho (6. Januar 2014)

Also, Mi, Do, Fr, Sa, So und überhaupt... .
Allzeit bereit !


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Januar 2014)

Morgen ist abrr denstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2014)

Also ich führe dann auch das erste mal Auto und Fahrrad gleichzeitig aus 

[email protected], der Weihnachtsspeck geht nicht von allein


----------



## Sisho (6. Januar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> abrr denstag


wird schwierig, aber bekomme ich auch hin !


&#377;ô0!&#262;&#333;&#328;&#355;&#343;&#335;l schrieb:


> [email protected], der Weihnachtsspeck geht nicht von allein



Stimmt , die Plautze wächst und wächst !


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Januar 2014)

Sollte es wetter technisch noch ein wunder geben, gehts heute in die city.

sieht aber eher nach 15 uhr halle Kalk aus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Januar 2014)

Klingt ordentlich


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Januar 2014)

50% regenwahrscheinlichkeit...
hiermit heißt es für heute also: 15 uhr Köln kalk


----------



## Sisho (9. Januar 2014)

Sehr gut, hoffe die Bremse kütt noch rechtzeitig !


----------



## Demello (9. Januar 2014)

jaa wäre schon gut 
bis gleich dann


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Januar 2014)

Hast doch genug Fahrräder


----------



## Sisho (9. Januar 2014)

Aber mit dem 20", bin ich doch der unangefochtene Meister...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim Space (10. Januar 2014)

moin,

wochenende radfahren?!? köln, düsseldorf?

tschüss

sebastian


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Januar 2014)

Bin flexibel!
Samstag sonntag
Und/oder wenn jemand Lust hat heute abend noch ne runde


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Januar 2014)

Also sonntag definitiv city!!


----------



## Jim Space (10. Januar 2014)

sonntag und city finde ich gut. düsseldorf fände ich gut.


----------



## Sisho (10. Januar 2014)

Dieses Wochenende leider keine Zeit.
Nächste Woche außer Mi und Fr bin ich dabei !


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Januar 2014)

Macht ma wer ne ansage zu  sonntag city Köln oder Düsseldorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim Space (11. Januar 2014)

sonntag düsseldorf find ich super! wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen? ich komme mit zug, daher wäre treffpunkt nahe einem bahnhof besser.

tschüss

sebastian


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Januar 2014)

Kenne mich da nicht aus... 

Moppel 
martin
semmel?


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Januar 2014)

Ansage:
Gutes Wetter:
13 uhr Köln rheinufer brunnen
schlechtes wetter:
15 uhr Köln kalk halle


Nach 600km fahrerei bis gerade hab ich kein bock morgen nochmal nach Düsseldorf zu tuckern.
sorry


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Januar 2014)

Heute 13Uhr Heinrich-Heine-Platz in der Altstadt an der längsten Theke der Welt in Düsseldorf !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Januar 2014)

Samstag arbeite ich, also wieder Donnerstag?


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Januar 2014)

Donnerstag 15 uhr is anpfiff


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Januar 2014)

40% regrn.
sind.wir.mutig.oder geht's in die halle?


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Januar 2014)

okay also Halle


----------



## Sisho (16. Januar 2014)

Try to come rum too.


----------



## Demello (16. Januar 2014)

ja, ich schaffs heute nicht  - hoffe aber mal aus Wochenende und gutes Wetter. VS Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Januar 2014)

sonntag und Montag bin ich in Köllefornia, habe mal gehört das dort ein zwei trialfahrer sind. ALSO meldet euch


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Januar 2014)

WIR sollen uns also melden?
naja...
Sonntag Halle


----------



## Jim Space (23. Januar 2014)

hallo,

wochenende radfahren? düsseldorf oder duisburg?

tschüss

sebastian


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. Januar 2014)

meine hand ist doch defekt. ich fall dieses wochenende leider aus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Januar 2014)

Mach dich fit für nächstes WE Moppelönchen!
Kann sein, dass dann was Fahrgestell dann auch endlich passt


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Februar 2014)

Morgen ist SOnnenschein!
Köln Rheinufer!


----------



## Demello (2. Februar 2014)

ja sehr cool - wann denn so?


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Februar 2014)

Wo wird denn Heute (Samstag)
Fahrrad gefahren?
Martin kann aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht..


----------



## Jim Space (8. Februar 2014)

moin,

will morgen (sonntag) fahren gehen. da ich ein ticket für vrr süd, habe fällt köln weg. irgendjemand dabei?

tschüss

sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (8. Februar 2014)

Müsstest schon sagen wo...


----------



## Jim Space (8. Februar 2014)

düsseldorf!?!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. März 2014)

Hallo, ich komme aus Düsseldorf und möchte Trial fahren. Hat jemand lust si so im umkreis von 60km zu treffen ?


----------



## MoYz1986 (8. März 2014)

Heute geht Werl: 13:00


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. März 2014)

evil sepp, martin und ich werden uns wohl morgen um 12uhr in aachen west am bahnhof treffen um dort ein bisschen fahrrad zu fahren. wer will der kann  elias ist evtl. auch am start.


----------



## Insomnia- (9. März 2014)

Früh aufstehen... ich versuchs mal, bis nacher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (9. März 2014)

Aachen ist raus ich bleib in Köln


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. April 2014)

fahre gleich mit evil sepp an der uni in bochum. falls jemand lust hast: 01704680736


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Juni 2014)

Bin später in Köln unterwegs, nur falls hier noch einer lebt..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Juni 2014)

Ich leg mich gleich an den Rhein und ess ein Eis mit der Frau.

Was wird von einer Nachtsession morgen (Montag) gehalten?


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Juni 2014)

Bis 22uhr könnte ich wohl fahrn..
Solange dürfte auch die sonne bleiben


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Juni 2014)

Bin wiedermal allein in Köln.
Kommt rum bin an der Mauer..


----------



## bata (13. September 2014)

Moin, 

Ist hier noch jemand in Bochum/Essen/Umgebung unterwegs der bock hat mal eine runde zu drehen?


----------



## PatrickF (14. September 2014)

Hi, ich komme aus Essen. Und hätte auch mal wieder Lust zu fahren. Komme im Moment sehr selten zum und trampel deshalb immer auf einer Stelle herum. Aber mal Abends oder am Wochenede könnte man sich mal treffen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. September 2014)

Semmel und ich wollen morgen Radfahren. hat schon jemand was geplant ? was stände zu auswahl ? düsseldorf, landschaftspark und ?


----------



## Insomnia- (20. September 2014)

Kein fahrrad momentan ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. September 2014)

Nächstes WE komme ich rüber 
Letzte Klausur am Donnerstag und der neue Lenker liegt auch schon hier...


----------



## mezz (25. September 2014)

Falls dieses Wochenende etwas in Düsseldorf ist, würde ich mich ganz gerne anschließen.


----------



## Insomnia- (25. September 2014)

Düsseldorf +!
Rahmen liegt unter der Treppe. 
Spätestens Morgen sollte ich wieder was rollbares haben, hoffe die Gesundheit ist dann auch wieder an board!


----------



## Insomnia- (25. September 2014)

bin raus.


----------



## Hoffes (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi Jungs

würde am Montag gerne mal eine runde in Köln drehen habt ihr Bock ?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Oktober 2014)

sehr gerne !


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch dabei hab urlaub

Kann jemand die spacer von ner alten hr nabe mitbringe?  Brauche dringend welche. ...


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Oktober 2014)

Also morgen Köln wann und wo


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Oktober 2014)

Diesmal leider ohne mich - längster Tag der Woche.
Werd aber nach der Uni mit dem Stadtrenner auf dem Heimweg hallosagen kommen 

Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (5. Oktober 2014)

Bin ab 1330 an der mauer denke ich.
Dann wird geschaut wos einen hintreibt. Moppel? Gorez?
Wer sonst noch lust hat kann sich ja noch melden


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. Oktober 2014)

bin am start ! halb 2 an der mauer


----------



## Hoffes (6. Oktober 2014)

war echt geil jungs.

das nächste mal filmen wir nen bissl was davon.


----------



## Hoffes (6. Oktober 2014)

ach und 1,8 geht immer


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Oktober 2014)

mit 1,8 geht alles!


----------



## bike-show.de (26. Oktober 2014)

15 Uhr an der Uni Köln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (26. Oktober 2014)

Alter.... basti... wir sind am RHein steilgegangen zu dritt...


----------



## bike-show.de (28. Oktober 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Alter.... basti... wir sind am RHein steilgegangen zu dritt...


Ja, war sehr kurzfristig von mir.


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Oktober 2014)

Nächst ma


----------



## Insomnia- (14. November 2014)

Samstag 1500 Abenteuerhalle


----------



## Insomnia- (21. März 2015)

Sonntag 1300 am Brunnen unten am Rhein.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall da, je mehr kommen desto beser✌️


----------



## vollidiot (21. März 2015)

ok, ich komm vorbei wenn das wetter mitspielt. Wo ist denn der Brunnen?


----------



## Insomnia- (21. März 2015)

Am dom die Treppen runter zum Rhein. Da ist am Ufer ein Brunnen, da werd ich rum hüpfen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. März 2015)

Werde auch kommen! Ob ich genau 13.00 schaffe schau ich mal, ich denke ja 


Bis später Jungs!


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Mai 2015)

Heute ne After work Runde in Köln. Bin um 18 Uhr rum am Rhein Ufer. Irgendwo am Brunnen oder der Promenaden Mauer.
Absprache am Telefon oder pn.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Elias


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Juni 2015)

Donnerstag Köln
Ca 13 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMo93 (3. Juni 2015)

Wo?
würde auch gerne vorbeischauen
derMo


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Juni 2015)

12:30 am Brunnen direkt an den Treppen hinterm Dom.
Unten am Rheinufer


----------



## derMo93 (3. Juni 2015)

Dann bis Morgen


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Juni 2015)

Bring Flickzeug mit


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Juni 2015)

Morgen ab mittags rum in Köln am ufer.


----------



## linus93 (7. Juni 2015)

kann ab 3?!


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Juni 2015)

Klingt gut, bin mir noch etwas unsicher. Ich ruf gleich mal an.


----------



## derMo93 (7. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall da


----------



## linus93 (7. Juni 2015)

warst nicht da?  bin jetzt an der uni fahrn 0157 58313356


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (6. November 2015)

Klopf klopf,

13:30
An der Rheinmauer.
Da wo die Bremse quietscht


----------



## Insomnia- (21. November 2015)

Gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort.
13:30-14:00 Rhein Mauer.
Privat Nachricht oder Facebook falls was is


----------



## bikersemmel (21. November 2015)

Kommt Di noch jemand mit in die Halle nach Köln? treffen uns gegen 17uhr dort. 
Martin, Fabi?


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Februar 2016)

Samstag ab 13 Uhr im Landschaftspark Duisburg anzutreffen.
Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte.


----------



## Norco4HUN (14. März 2016)

wo is der gorez der gorez gorez gorez.....


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Juni 2016)

Morgen wird in Köln Fahrrad gefahren.
Auch wenn ich sämtliche Hoffnung verloren habe das jemand dazu stößt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (25. August 2017)

Wollten die Locals nicht mal die Gäste am die Hand nehmen und fahren gehen? 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...0330922024&refsrc=http://t.co/jpWDppvqzR&_rdr


----------



## Insomnia- (25. August 2017)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Wollten die Locals nicht mal die Gäste am die Hand nehmen und fahren gehen?
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1590796427662067&id=191530330922024&refsrc=http://t.co/jpWDppvqzR&_rdr


Haben denen 2015 in England schon gezeigt was Ghetto ist. Die Fronten sind klar


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. August 2017)

war selbst am Meer... den rest hat Elias bereits gesagt


----------



## bike-show.de (1. September 2017)

Zum Thema Ghetto:


----------



## LucasL (15. März 2019)

Auch wenn der Thead hier schon länger tot zu sein scheint wollte ich mal fragen, ob es in der Region eine Halle fürs Training bei dem Sauwetter gibt. Was ist mit Köln Kalk? Gibt es dort noch Hindernisse oder allgemeine Öffnungszeiten abgesehen von dem (Kinder?)Training Dienstags?
Danke 
Lucas


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. März 2019)

LucasL schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thead hier schon länger tot zu sein scheint wollte ich mal fragen, ob es in der Region eine Halle fürs Training bei dem Sauwetter gibt. Was ist mit Köln Kalk? Gibt es dort noch Hindernisse oder allgemeine Öffnungszeiten abgesehen von dem (Kinder?)Training Dienstags?
> Danke
> Lucas



Moin!
Kalk bietet abgesehen von der Trialgruppe Dienstags im Augenblick keine weiteren Möglichkeiten für Trialer, was sich wohl erst im Sommer wieder ändern wird.
Ich leite die Trialgruppe und baue Dienstags dann immer entprechend etwas in der Warmhalle auf.
"Kindergruppe" trifft es allerdings nicht so genau. Natürlich ist es ein Jugendangebot und offiziell kann ich auch nur Kinder U17 anmelden, allerdings handhabe ich das alles etwas anders. Es fahren prinzipiell immer auch Leute aus Spaß an der Freude mit, die z.B. die 40 weit überschritten haben  Hier geht es tatsächlich eher um das gemeinsame Fahren.
Die Kinners sind übrigens mittlerweile allesamt aus dem blutigen Anfängersegment raus.. hier wird also nicht so rumgekrebst, wie es klingt 

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Dienstags zwischen 17.30 und 19.30 darf man auch gerne "einfach so" dazukommen, haben aktuelle eine bunte Gruppe


----------



## LucasL (16. März 2019)

Hey,
danke für deine Antwort. Leider schaffe ich es arbeitstechnisch Dienstags nicht nach Köln. Das mit dem Kinder in Klammer war übrigens als Frage gemeint, sollte nicht etwa abfällig klingen ;-)


----------



## shoebird (21. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es diese Dienstagstreffen noch? Nach einigen Jahren auf dem Mtb habe ich mir kürzlich ein Trial-Rad besorgt und suche Leute zum gemensamen Fahren.


----------



## HeikoP (19. April 2021)

...die Leiche muss gefleddert werden. 
Vielleicht erwacht Sie ja von den Toten.

Ich komme nämlich aus Dortmund und wollte mal hören, ob hier noch ein paar Trialer unterwegs sind. 
Scheint trotz des allgemeinen Zweirad-Booms eine aussterbende Spezies zu sein ;--)
Ich fahre derzeit ein 20", würde aber gerne mal ein 24" Street Probefahren.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Insomnia- (19. April 2021)

@bikersemmel 

ist da glaube ich ein guter Kontaktmann. In der Ecke gibts ne um die 10 köpfige Truppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

